# EM Cosmetics: Michelle Phan's new cosmetic line.



## zadidoll (Aug 15, 2013)

EM Cosmetics has finally launched! See here for previous information. For those who don't know, EM Cosmetics is Michelle Phan's collaboration with the L'Oreal company. Both EMCosmetics.com and EmbarkWithMichelle.com are owned by L'Oreal so the products are made by the L'Oreal company (owners of Lancome and other brands). As of right now there are lots of items ranging from foundations to eyeliners to shadow palettes and more! I'm working on adding the products to our Reviews section.

Available online only to US residents. NYC boutique will open in October.

What are your thoughts?

Palette shown is Party Life. Retail: $75.​ Source: Image from EM Cosmetics.​


----------



## evildrporkchop (Aug 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jbrookeb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Tiffany, the Mia is nothing short of amazing! Do eeet!
> 
> On another note, I just signed up on the Embark with Michelle cosmetics website to look around and maybe place an order and what the hay?? The eye/lip/cheek palettes are $75!?! A lip balm for $16?! Free shipping on $75? Errm...
> ...


 It's high to me. I wouldn't balk at paying those prices for, say, NARS, but not Michelle Phan's line. Maybe I'm not big enough of a fan? *shrugs*


----------



## v0ltagekid (Aug 15, 2013)

I really like the concept of several of her products.

I'm really interested in trying the chiaroscuro stick for sculpting and contouring, and I also want the concealer palette. I may wait until October, so that I can go to the physical store, since I live in NY. Or maybe I'll wait until someone posts a review of her products. 

I find it convenient the way things are packaged, I really like Michele, I really hope this products are good quality. I do think that her prices are a bit expensive, but if the quality is there, I would splurge on one or two things.


----------



## Kristine Walker (Aug 15, 2013)

I bought the Life Palette in "Day" and the lip palette in "Rose", they look beautiful. Can't wait until they get here!


----------



## puffyeyes (Aug 15, 2013)

> It's high to me. I wouldn't balk at paying those prices for, say, NARS, but not Michelle Phan's line. Maybe I'm not big enough of a fan? *shrugs*


 same here. Also I don't know if im willing to pay a "broke" price or a "ballin" one. Can someone translate? Jk. Talk about tacky.


----------



## zadidoll (Aug 15, 2013)

They're pulled the matte lipsticks. I asked via their live chat and here's the reply.



> our matte lipsticks are currently unavailiable and will not be availiable with the designated amount of time for customers to preorder. we try to keep the products on the website to only those you can order right now, then we can surprise you with our new stuff when it becomes available!


----------



## jrenee (Aug 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *evildrporkchop* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *jbrookeb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Tiffany, the Mia is nothing short of amazing! Do eeet!
> ...


----------



## jrenee (Aug 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> They're pulled the matte lipsticks. I asked via their live chat and here's the reply.
> 
> ...


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 15, 2013)

I can't view the site without registering/logging in.  That annoys me so much!


----------



## jrenee (Aug 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I can't view the site without registering/logging in.  That annoys me so much!


 Interesting!  I thought I needed to register to view the products before its formal launched.  I wonder if this is a way to expand her email list and to get free marketing data from a potential customer base.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Aug 15, 2013)

meh, don't feel like creating an account just to VIEW the website. and the prices aren't what i would pay anyway.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Aug 15, 2013)

Yeesh, they're more expenisve than Lancome. Also, browsing through the site without signing up, they already have a "most popular" item? Huh?? Most popular based on....... the 0 customers you've already had?

I don't think Michelle is $75 high end. I'm not saying she's low end, but I think, considering her fans, it would've done best marketed as a lower mid-end product. But I guess it's L'oreal's money on the line and they know what they're doing...


----------



## jbrookeb (Aug 15, 2013)

> > I can't view the site without registering/logging in. Â That annoys me so much!
> 
> 
> Interesting! Â I thought I needed to register to view the products before its formal launched. Â I wonder if this is a way to expand her email list and to get free marketing data from a potential customer base.


 I was annoyed too but my curiosity got the better of me. Now, considering it might have just been some sneaky, underhanded move to get my email and personal data, I'm kind of pissed.


----------



## Alicia Loves (Aug 15, 2013)

I don't really want to give them my email either just to see what she has to offer plus the prices seem high anyway considering a lot of her fan base are young girls.


----------



## ZeeOmega (Aug 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeesh, they're more expenisve than Lancome. Also, browsing through the site without signing up, they already have a "most popular" item? Huh?? Most popular based on....... the 0 customers you've already had?
> 
> I don't think Michelle is $75 high end. I'm not saying she's low end, but I think, considering her fans, it would've done best marketed as a lower mid-end product. But I guess it's L'oreal's money on the line and they know what they're doing...


 It looks like they gave out advance access and products to some people as there are items on the site with reviews from a couple of weeks ago. The end notes on the reviews note that they were provided for review purposes. So, guessing the "most popular" were all based on those. Or maybe it's just the most popular items among Michelle and company.



> Originally Posted by *jbrookeb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I was annoyed too but my curiosity got the better of me. Now, considering it might have just been some sneaky, underhanded move to get my email and personal data, I'm kind of pissed.


 I used an email account I keep for signing up for things I don't want going into and giving away my personal email account. Wish I'd started doing that years ago, though...


----------



## puffyeyes (Aug 15, 2013)

There is potential, but I don't understand why arrange a pallete so weirdly?  I CAN'T stand eyeshadow and blush gunking up everything (lip products especially).  At least the travel one looks like it would be safer. It does look like the lip stuff is on the top edge.


----------



## jrenee (Aug 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *puffyeyes* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> There is potential, but I don't understand why arrange a pallete so weirdly?  I CAN'T stand eyeshadow and blush gunking up everything (lip products especially).  At least the travel one looks like it would be safer. It does look like the lip stuff is on the top edge.


 Hahaha, I also agree you should NEVER mix lip pans with blush/eyeshadow. Especially since mine has a tendency to get loose in my makeup bags.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Aug 15, 2013)

> Hahaha, I also agree you should NEVER mix lip pans with blush/eyeshadow. Especially since mine has a tendency to get loose in my makeup bags.


 My balm jovi has lip pans in it. I never use them but they're always dusted in shadow and blush.


----------



## zadidoll (Aug 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jrenee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## kawaiimeows (Aug 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> To be honest, no idea. As of early this morning (around 9 AM Pacific) the matte lipsticks were on the site but around 11 AM Pacific the matte lipsticks were completely removed. I asked Jessica from their live chat and that's the response given.
> ...


 yeah it really seems like L'Oreal doesn't know Michelle's demographic. Just by looking at Ipsy which has always seemed to have well known yet mid range cosmetic products, I don't think your casual Ipsy subscriber would want to pay that much for makeup when even some of Michelle's fans here don't want to pay that much.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Aug 15, 2013)

I don't particularly care for Michelle's brand (that is, her branding of herself) but I admire her hustle. Whatever you think of her, it's pretty clear that 1) she's a good businesswoman 2) she knows what she's doing and 3) she's clearly wealthy enough to buy whatever she wants -- or is, now after all her success -- yet her "branding" is clearly keeps marketing herself as a sort of quality drugstore-to-mid-high-end, and this is... way beyond that.

I mean, beyond her fans, I can't imagine seeing where this brand (with that kind of retail sticker) would be sold, and do well? I can't imagine anyone walking past the Clinique and Lancome and Estee Lauder counters at Macy's or Nordstrom for this. I'm mostly baffled why MP would let Lancome do this. If this brand fails, it would reflect badly on her overall branding too. I mean, the website is clearly built on her type of branding appealing to middle/high school girls. It just seems very... Rob Kardashian socks at Neiman Marcus to me e__e

I'm not hatin' I'm just...  confused. Like, even if this was L'oreal's decision, MP should've gotten some input. They're using her image (paying her to at least), but her reputation is also on the line. did she agree to the absurd pricing too?


----------



## jrenee (Aug 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't particularly care for Michelle's brand (that is, her branding of herself) but I admire her hustle. Whatever you think of her, it's pretty clear that 1) she's a good businesswoman 2) she knows what she's doing and 3) she's clearly wealthy enough to buy whatever she wants -- or is, now after all her success -- yet her "branding" is clearly keeps marketing herself as a sort of quality drugstore-to-mid-high-end, and this is... way beyond that.
> 
> ...


 I'm sure she had a big role to play in all aspects of the business, including the [absurd] pricing.  What she's selling is herself, her journey, her vision, her dream, and well, who doesn't want to support her in her latest endeavor?  (Despite my criticisms about price, I kinda want to buy a palette!)  I think that's what the launch video is all about.  It's pure emotion.  And because 90% of what consumers buy is not rational, it's emotional, I'm betting that she's going to be successful.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Aug 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jrenee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I'm sure she had a big role to play in all aspects of the business, including the [absurd] pricing.  What she's selling is herself, her journey, her vision, her dream, and well, who doesn't want to support her in her latest endeavor?  (Despite my criticisms about price, I kinda want to buy a palette!)  I think that's what the launch video is all about.  It's pure emotion.  And because 90% of what consumers buy is not rational, it's emotional, I'm betting that she's going to be successful.


 Maybe I'm skeptical or too rational ahahaha but the only time I'm gonna get emotional about buying makeup is if Stila has another 75% off glitch or if it's proceeds that go towards a charity.


----------



## zadidoll (Aug 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *jrenee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Aug 15, 2013)

When was the 75% off glitch?  LOL this makes me sad that I missed Julep's glitch  that basically let you get $100+ of product for $15 this morning. Oops.

Yeah, I'm not buying the whole emotional thing either. I think, it's natural to want v/bloggers to succeed since the makeup community sees them as one of "us". I think what L'Oreal might've been (might be?) trying to do is to capitalize on the transitioning of her fans from youth into dedicated patrons of a brand. However, I feel like that's not going to work well just because the branding is too "cute". Michelle has a cute image --  there's nothing wrong with that. I can see the brand trying to get the sultry, adult, businesswoman look, but I'm just not buying it. The message is too mixed, like it's not sure what it wants.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Aug 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> When was the 75% off glitch?  LOL this makes me sad that I missed Julep's glitch  that basically let you get $100+ of product for $15 this morning. Oops.
> 
> Yeah, I'm not buying the whole emotional thing either. I think, it's natural to want v/bloggers to succeed since the makeup community sees them as one of "us". I think what L'Oreal might've been (might be?) trying to do is to capitalize on the transitioning of her fans from youth into dedicated patrons of a brand. However, I feel like that's not going to work well just because the branding is too "cute". Michelle has a cute image --  there's nothing wrong with that. I can see the brand trying to get the sultry, adult, businesswoman look, but I'm just not buying it. The message is too mixed, like it's not sure what it wants.


 I think the stila glitch was around april or may. I remember the code had something to do with LA Lakers. It was ridiculous, I ended up getting two countless color pigments, a black liquid eyeliner (my holy grail product omfg), and a turqouise liquid eyeliner (formula was a dud, i really should've gotten that in the smudge stick) for like $20. I don't use the color pigments all that much since they are pretty bold and I wear more nudes but it was totally worth it just for the black eyeliner + some fun stuff to play with.


----------



## jrenee (Aug 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> When was the 75% off glitch?  LOL this makes me sad that I missed Julep's glitch  that basically let you get $100+ of product for $15 this morning. Oops.
> 
> Yeah, I'm not buying the whole emotional thing either. I think, it's natural to want v/bloggers to succeed since the makeup community sees them as one of "us". I think what L'Oreal might've been (might be?) trying to do is to capitalize on the transitioning of her fans from youth into dedicated patrons of a brand. However, I feel like that's not going to work well just because the branding is too "cute". Michelle has a cute image --  there's nothing wrong with that. I can see the brand trying to get the sultry, adult, businesswoman look, but I'm just not buying it. *The message is too mixed, like it's not sure what it wants.*


 I think that's the crux of the problem. The pricing, the branding, the product design, the marketing, hell even the website.  I do feel like it's trying to be everything to everyone and utterly failing.  I would have loved if they stuck to one or two palettes, at a reasonable price point, build a following around a product based on versatility and practicality  (I do like the concept of repotting your eyeshadows and blushes), and build out from there.  

Based on the product design (the Life palettes and its 'bubble' design), it looks like something you'd find near the registers at Forever 21 or H &amp; M.  Again, it's that cutesy brand.  It's where the price point throws me off - I like cute, I will buy cute, but not at a high-end price.

  Speaking of confusion - the website looks like a social media outlet.  "Our sisterhood" and "Invite" links at the top... Strange. 




P.S. I'm loving this discussion ladies - I usually don't get this intellectually stimulated on MuT!  I'm usually trying to curb my enthusiasm for beauty subs and hide my credit cards from impulse purchases!


----------



## jrenee (Aug 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think the stila glitch was around april or may. I remember the code had something to do with LA Lakers. It was ridiculous, I ended up getting two countless color pigments, a black liquid eyeliner (my holy grail product omfg), and a turqouise liquid eyeliner (formula was a dud, i really should've gotten that in the smudge stick) for like $20. I don't use the color pigments all that much since they are pretty bold and I wear more nudes but it was totally worth it just for the black eyeliner + some fun stuff to play with.


 Is there a thread where these kinds of glitches are posted?  I usually see them on the beauty box subs, but wanted to make sure I'm not losing out on the exciting deals on a regular basis!


----------



## coffeecardigan (Aug 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> meh, don't feel like creating an account just to VIEW the website. and the prices aren't what i would pay anyway.


 Exactly my thoughts.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Aug 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jrenee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Is there a thread where these kinds of glitches are posted?  I usually see them on the beauty box subs, but wanted to make sure I'm not losing out on the exciting deals on a regular basis!


 yup! i'm pretty sure this one was posted by another member in the Coupons, Codes, Promos, Sales, Shopping Tips Forum. we seem to have a good group who find the big steals and post them there!


----------



## zadidoll (Aug 15, 2013)

So I was thinking... if I were in her shoes this is what I would have done. I would have - BEFORE launching the website - launch the products at a trade show such as IMATS, The Makeup Show, BeautyCon, PHAMExpo or any number of beauty trade shows. This would allow for unbias feedback from the every day person and from professionals (who would be more likely to purchase). I would give beauty bloggers products to try and so they can review on their own sites without the restrictions that L'Oreal put on those who were given the items to review on their site. (Those who received the items from EM Cosmetics had to agree to a NDA.) We won't see real feedback on the products from real people until people get their orders.

To me launching the products in a real environment such as a trade show would give people the chance to try the products, review the products and see the real products instead of photoshopped images (the lip swatches show that the colors are photoshopped so it may or may not be accurate to the actual product). The giving of the items to people who signed the NDA and the huge amount of positive feedback on EM's site does give me pause to wonder how accurate the reviews are as well as exactly who were the people who got the items. (I think Bethanny one of the Ipsy stylists was able to try the products.)

Looking at several reviews on various items no one really left a review and it was more gushing over how good the products are. To me the rating and gushing reviews are off putting. Example,

This person left five stars on the Day palette reviews:
love the calming neutral colors of this palette! I LOVE EVERYDAY DAILY WEAR....SOMETHING THAT LOOKS NATURAL BUT STILL BEAUTIFUL, THIS PALETTE HAS JUST THAT!

I was invited to try product

This person left four stars on the Career palette reviews:
Good choise Aug 14, 2013

I liked it

This person left five stars on the Love palette reviews:
I would definitely take some of these colors in the travel kit. The shimmery gold

I was invited to try product


----------



## kawaiimeows (Aug 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jrenee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think that's the crux of the problem. The pricing, the branding, the product design, the marketing, hell even the website.  I do feel like it's trying to be everything to everyone and utterly failing.  I would have loved if they stuck to one or two palettes, at a reasonable price point, build a following around a product based on versatility and practicality  (I do like the concept of repotting your eyeshadows and blushes), and build out from there.
> 
> ...


 Dang you're really right about the social media vibes! I couldn't put my finger on it, but I get the same kind of incohesive confusion I get from Ipsy's website.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Aug 15, 2013)

I feel like the packaging is cute for like forever21 kinda thing, but not for a high end brand. I think they were definitely trying to cater to EVERYONE, but that's not always possible. The packaging looks very plastic cheap ... I am intrigued by the concealer palette, but I really do wish it didn't look so cheap. It looks like a play set for kids, not real makeup.


----------



## zadidoll (Aug 15, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *v0ltagekid* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I feel like the packaging is cute for like forever21 kinda thing, but not for a high end brand. I think they were definitely trying to cater to EVERYONE, but that's not always possible. The packaging looks very plastic cheap ... I am intrigued by the concealer palette, but I really do wish it didn't look so cheap. It looks like a play set for kids, not real makeup.


 Is the vibe of a kiddie toy because the case is clear plastic?


----------



## v0ltagekid (Aug 15, 2013)

Yeah, just clear plastic and white. I'm looking through my makeup collection (quite extensive mind you) and I don't even have anything that looks like that. The closes I can come to this, is the elf eye brow gel, in the clear cheap packaging.. (which by the way the plastic totally cracked on that one) 

The only other thing that pops into my head, is the elf eye shadow palette holder, the one where you can buy individual shadows and pop them in to create your own. I don't own that, but it gives me the same cheap feeling. I feel like if you are going to go BIG and try to sell your stuff the designer way, give me better packaging. I think that totally kills it, the concept is there, but I don't want that clear/white cheap plastic.

Seriously bothers me. I love Michele, I hate saying this, really.


----------



## LydiaNichole (Aug 16, 2013)

I posted on Instagram earlier when Allure posted pictures of the new em line. Since my phone won't cooperate and copy/paste at the moment, here's a screenshot of my thoughts on her new line (Also, strongly agree with you all that it is a bit shady you have to create an account just to view things!)


----------



## v0ltagekid (Aug 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I was thinking... if I were in her shoes this is what I would have done. I would have - BEFORE launching the website - launch the products at a trade show such as IMATS, The Makeup Show, BeautyCon, PHAMExpo or any number of beauty trade shows. This would allow for unbias feedback from the every day person and from professionals (who would be more likely to purchase). I would give beauty bloggers products to try and so they can review on their own sites without the restrictions that L'Oreal put on those who were given the items to review on their site. (Those who received the items from EM Cosmetics had to agree to a NDA.) We won't see real feedback on the products from real people until people get their orders.
> 
> ...


 Totally agree with you, she should have had real people and bloggers receive these things at the makeup conventions. I would have even included the BEST item in the collection in the IPSY bag. Can you imagine how many people would be buying stuff, if they had the chance to try it first? I know I would have bought things, if I knew how good the quality was. C'mon if Urban Decay can give them lipsticks, why can't she or L'oreal? ...


----------



## LydiaNichole (Aug 16, 2013)

> So I was thinking... if I were in her shoes this is what I would have done. I would have - BEFORE launching the website - launch the products at a trade show such as IMATS, The Makeup Show, BeautyCon, PHAMExpo or any number of beauty trade shows. This would allow for unbias feedback from the every day person and from professionals (who would be more likely to purchase). I would give beauty bloggers products to try and so they can review on their own sites without the restrictions that L'Oreal put on those who were given the items to review on their site. (Those who received the items from EM Cosmetics had to agree to a NDA.) We won't see real feedback on the products from real people until people get their orders. To me launching the products in a real environment such as a trade show would give people the chance to try the products, review the products and see the real products instead of photoshopped images (the lip swatches show that the colors are photoshopped so it may or may not be accurate to the actual product). The giving of the items to people who signed the NDA and the huge amount of positive feedback on EM's site does give me pause to wonder how accurate the reviews are as well as exactly who were the people who got the items. (I think Bethanny one of the Ipsy stylists was able to try the products.) Looking at several reviews on various items no one really left a review and it was more gushing over how good the products are. To me the rating and gushing reviews are off putting. Example


 This is so well written! I could not agree more with you!


----------



## jrenee (Aug 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Dang you're really right about the social media vibes! I couldn't put my finger on it, but I get the same kind of incohesive confusion I get from Ipsy's website.
> 
> ...


----------



## zadidoll (Aug 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jrenee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That "trending" thing is what I'm seeing as well. So I don't think it's working right now. As for the "453 people like me" I think that reflects how many people are signed up on the site because I'm getting 458.

Honestly, I don't like how the site is set up as if it's a community. I get why they're doing it because it works for Ipsy but at the same time it's too... sexist. There are men on the site and since a person is essentially forced to sign up for an account to view the products to purchase (at least at this time) men are going to sign up for any number of reasons being they're buying for themselves or for a loved one. Either way the "our sisterhood" is sexist.

I just realized there is a privacy issue! ALL of the profiles SHOW the person's email address!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Aug 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jrenee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Right now I feel inspired to screenshot their entire website and send it to you to deconstruct. I may only do a few shots.
> ...


 Interesting, I'm definitely getting a social media through makeup impression from it. It's an interesting concept, but it does kind make the vision for the brand a little confusing to me.

Also I'm not feeling the lack of privacy with the profiles. It seems like this site is too new for me to few comfortable with putting anything personal on it.


----------



## jrenee (Aug 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I was thinking... if I were in her shoes this is what I would have done. I would have - BEFORE launching the website - launch the products at a trade show such as IMATS, The Makeup Show, BeautyCon, PHAMExpo or any number of beauty trade shows. This would allow for unbias feedback from the every day person and from professionals (who would be more likely to purchase). I would give beauty bloggers products to try and so they can review on their own sites without the restrictions that L'Oreal put on those who were given the items to review on their site. (Those who received the items from EM Cosmetics had to agree to a NDA.) We won't see real feedback on the products from real people until people get their orders.
> 
> ...


----------



## jbrookeb (Aug 16, 2013)

I hate to say it but I don't see the brand surviving without a major overhaul to the website, packaging and prices. Hello Kitty is cheap and childlike but priced high because they've been around forever, have a huge fan base and cult following. But I'd be willing to bet a month's salary that the prices for plastic makeup palettes in the shape of a kitten's face didn't start out priced much more than a few bucks. It was the cuteness that had to draw people in, and only then could the prices slowly rise to where they are now. You've gotta get people hooked first and I just don't see this brand hooking the way they expect: kids will want it because it's juvenile but most won't be able to afford it; adults can afford it but most won't want it because it's too juvenile. Selling makeup to women is like selling drugs - offer a little for free (Ipsy would have been a great jumping off point), then once the buyer is hooked, start raising the price until they're reduced to living in a van down by the river.


----------



## zadidoll (Aug 16, 2013)

Here's what I mean by privacy/security issues.





This young member is 14. Her full name and location is posted. At the top address bar you can see her email address! I'm sorry but to me any minor's profile should be made automatically private AND there names/ages/location/email address NOT revealed to the general public.


----------



## Annelle (Aug 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I was thinking...
> 
> I would give beauty bloggers products to try and so they can review on their own sites without the restrictions that L'Oreal put on those who were given the items to review on their site.


 Being a beauty blogger herself, I'm surprised she didn't do a promoted "sneak preview" to her "favorite" blogger friends to help promote it to get reviews all over social media.  The website is very casual in appearance, not luxury.

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

That "trending" thing is what I'm seeing as well. So I don't think it's working right now. As for the "453 people like me" I think that reflects how many people are signed up on the site because I'm getting 458.
I'm guessing that it means "There are 458 people who are similar to myself" not "There are 458 people who have an affinity for me"

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Here's what I mean by privacy/security issues.





This young member is 14. Her full name and location is posted. At the top address bar you can see her email address! I'm sorry but to me any minor's profile should be made automatically private AND there names/ages/location/email address NOT revealed to the general public.

 
Their privacy agreement says they don't accept information of children under 13, which complies with COPPA (Children's Online Privacy Protection Act)  Not sure what the rules are for teen aged minors.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Aug 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jbrookeb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I hate to say it but I don't see the brand surviving without a major overhaul to the website, packaging and prices. Hello Kitty is cheap and childlike but priced high because they've been around forever, have a huge fan base and cult following. But I'd be willing to bet a month's salary that the prices for plastic makeup palettes in the shape of a kitten's face didn't start out priced much more than a few bucks. It was the cuteness that had to draw people in, and only then could the prices slowly rise to where they are now. You've gotta get people hooked first and I just don't see this brand hooking the way they expect: kids will want it because it's juvenile but most won't be able to afford it; adults can afford it but most won't want it because it's too juvenile.
> 
> Selling makeup to women is like selling drugs - offer a little for free (Ipsy would have been a great jumping off point), then once the buyer is hooked, start raising the price until they're reduced to living in a van down by the river.


 Hello Kitty is also expansive franchising so it's an entirely apt comparison. Sanrio started off small and focused on ... cartoons? I'm not sure. Like Pusheen, comparably. Once its huge fanbase was established, it became a brand that _could _sell makeup. But I'm sure Sanrio products' prices are vastly inflated now as well -- from their stationery. It certainly didn't start off that way.


----------



## TracyT (Aug 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jrenee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I think that's the crux of the problem. The pricing, the branding, the product design, the marketing, hell even the website.  I do feel like it's trying to be everything to everyone and utterly failing.  I would have loved if they stuck to one or two palettes, at a reasonable price point, build a following around a product based on versatility and practicality  (I do like the concept of repotting your eyeshadows and blushes), and build out from there.
> 
> ...


 I agree with you about the brand and design. I don't see Marc Jacobs or Michael Kors making hearts with his hands for his new line.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

One of the mismatched aspects of the new product line and pricing is expecting blind following without a sense of actual product quality. She would do better if she had a sample item in the ipsy bags which has a strong following then segue into her launch. Rather than a small preview group, you have tons who can shout loud and proud.

For the kind of price tag they're asking for, consumers expect more and want to try it than drop $75. It's a huge risk for L'Oreal to look at short term profitability rather than long term loyalty. But that's just me.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Aug 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *TracyT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I agree with you about the brand and design. I don't see Marc Jacobs or Michael Kors making hearts with his hands for his new line.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> ...


 Alber Ebaz x Lancome had a cutesy type theme decorated on the makeup containers but it was lancome favorites, so you weren't getting a totally unfamiliar product if you are familiar with lancome's products already (palettes, definicils mascara, etc). plus the designs on the pallettes had a bit of an edge to them so that they would appeal to adults. Honestly, I expected Michelle's collab to be something like that.

Here's a pic of the alber ebaz lancome collection:


----------



## LydiaNichole (Aug 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *v0ltagekid* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I feel like the packaging is cute for like forever21 kinda thing, but not for a high end brand. I think they were definitely trying to cater to EVERYONE, but that's not always possible. The packaging looks very plastic cheap ... I am intrigued by the concealer palette, but I really do wish it didn't look so cheap. It looks like a play set for kids, not real makeup.





> Originally Posted by *v0ltagekid* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Yeah, just clear plastic and white. I'm looking through my makeup collection (quite extensive mind you) and I don't even have anything that looks like that. The closes I can come to this, is the elf eye brow gel, in the clear cheap packaging.. (which by the way the plastic totally cracked on that one)
> 
> ...


 I agree with both of you! The packaging looks flimsy, bulky, and just downright cheap when you compare it to the price tag. Even elf stepped up the packaging with their "studio line" and tried to make it look more high end, stepping away from the white/plastic of their $1 line...I'm wondering why the EM line can't do the same?! I'm not sure about you guys, but I'm much more attracted to the darker packaging of most high-end products. I think dark navys, deep charcoal grays, deep burgundies, golds, and black (but easier to clean than NARS!) would have been a better step in the right direction on packaging choices. Also, not a fan of how huge or bulky the products appear to be. Since I'm assuming Michelle travels quite often for business, you would think her own company would come up with more travel-friendly, less-bulky packaging. 



> Originally Posted by *jrenee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Both of you, well said!!!


 Thank you!



> Originally Posted by *jbrookeb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I hate to say it but I don't see the brand surviving without a major overhaul to the website, packaging and prices. Hello Kitty is cheap and childlike but priced high because they've been around forever, have a huge fan base and cult following. But I'd be willing to bet a month's salary that the prices for plastic makeup palettes in the shape of a kitten's face didn't start out priced much more than a few bucks. It was the cuteness that had to draw people in, and only then could the prices slowly rise to where they are now. You've gotta get people hooked first and I just don't see this brand hooking the way they expect: kids will want it because it's juvenile but most won't be able to afford it; adults can afford it but most won't want it because it's too juvenile.
> 
> Selling makeup to women is like selling drugs - offer a little for free (Ipsy would have been a great jumping off point), then once the buyer is hooked, start raising the price until they're reduced to living in a van down by the river.


 I couldn't have said it better myself! Many of those in her target age range are too young to shell out the money for the higher price tag, and those of us who are experienced with makeup are not attracted to the cheap-looking, childish packaging. Those of us who love makeup and are willing to buy higher-dollar items look for quality, value, and durability...I just don't see any of those present with this line right now. Hopefully they will make some adjustments and changes. 

Also, on the note of juvenile...I'm really not a fan of the pictures on the website with the "duck face" poses. If you want to have consumers take you seriously as a brand and purchase pricey items off of your website, don't post pictures that imitate a frat party, more so than a high-end makeup store. (Sorry, random tangent!) 



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Here's what I mean by privacy/security issues.
> 
> ...


 This is not good at all!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I strongly dislike how they're sharing everyone's information in that manner. They should model their website more like Sephora's.


----------



## km0907 (Aug 16, 2013)

I like Michelle Phan's videos and I think she's a cool person. However, her em makeup products are priced too high.  She made a lot of videos on ways to save money by making homemade masks and etc. and I thought her new cosmetic products would be affordable, but they're not to me and many of us.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## puffyeyes (Aug 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jbrookeb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Selling makeup to women is like selling drugs - offer a little for free (Ipsy would have been a great jumping off point), then once the buyer is hooked, start raising the price until they're reduced to living in a van down by the river.


 Agreed!  Really well put too.


----------



## yoru (Aug 16, 2013)

I can see another major phail coming, but I was expecting her to price those lipsticks at $20+.

And there's not much product in there.


----------



## gayestbaby (Aug 16, 2013)

I watched a majority of the tutorials on her brand site and after seeing the outrageous prices(a single (loose) eyeshadow costs more than a single mac eyeshadow and only $2 less than a mac pigment) I thought I would be seeing high quality products in use but the eyeshadow pigmentation was often lacking and also looked very chalky/cakey, The lip products looked patchy, and the foundation made them look greasy! I'm sure there are hits and misses with her brand just like any other, but when you are just starting out I think it is a little unreasonable and almost laughable to expect that kind of price tag to be paid.


----------



## zadidoll (Aug 16, 2013)

Looks like Michelle will be on Good Morning America tomorrow morning. With the privacy issue I'm worried that people - specifically kids - will inadvertently expose their names, ages, location and picture plus the email mess.


----------



## DonnaD (Aug 16, 2013)

I'm sitting here munching on a bag of Reese's minis and I almost choked from laughing.  This just cracked me up!



> Originally Posted by *jbrookeb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Selling makeup to women is like selling drugs - offer a little for free (Ipsy would have been a great jumping off point), then once the buyer is hooked, start raising the price until they're reduced to living in a van down by the river.


 The thing with Hello Kitty, at least the nail polish, is that it's really nice polish.  Very nice formula and really cute colours.  Some of them are expensive because they're discontinued.  I have a Hello Kitty polish (Blueberry) that I find myself using a lot and considering I have upwards of 375 polishes, that's saying something.  I got that one from my daughter as a stocking stuffer but I liked it so much I bought all of the colours I could find on Amazon.  My daughter bought the one she gave me off Sephora.com for $4 on sale.  THAT is how you build a customer base.  Because seriously, it never would have occurred to me to buy Hello Kitty nail polish until I got that one.

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Hello Kitty is also expansive franchising so it's an entirely apt comparison. Sanrio started off small and focused on ... cartoons? I'm not sure. Like Pusheen, comparably. Once its huge fanbase was established, it became a brand that _could _sell makeup. But I'm sure Sanrio products' prices are vastly inflated now as well -- from their stationery. It certainly didn't start off that way.


----------



## MahinaM (Aug 16, 2013)

They are not off to a good start at all. I was excited to see it had launched, but once I saw the site and prices - nope. Way too high to launch now. I agree that she should have put them out on an expo first, especially one like Generation Beauty (granted they may not have been ready then but you get the point). Personally, I think that they should have made singles like Yaby and put them into the ipsy bags over the next couple months to build her base before releasing $75 palettes. Some people said the shadows didn't appear all that great either. I will not spend $75 for her palettes. They should have lowered their expectations a bit as to how to public would react. Things such as privacy should have been taken into account. If anything, they should have made it so that profiles are not available to others at this time - I don't think you would need one in the first place. It is ridiculous to have to sign up to view products. I had to keep refreshing and opening new tabs just to see products without making an account.

On a side note, it is also bad timing with the whole August ipsy bag UD controversy and then DHL delays. August is just one disappointment upon another so far with both ipsy and Michelle.


----------



## jbrookeb (Aug 16, 2013)

I built a cart to see if she uses DHL to ship and the good news is no, she uses UPS. Bad news is shipping is $7. But the perplexing news is there's tax added...? I can't find any info about where items are shipped from or whether there's a warehouse or store in FL, so I'm just curious.


----------



## gayestbaby (Aug 16, 2013)

What happened with ipsy and UD?


----------



## zadidoll (Aug 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jbrookeb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I built a cart to see if she uses DHL to ship and the good news is no, she uses UPS. Bad news is shipping is $7. But the perplexing news is there's tax added...? I can't find any info about where items are shipped from or whether there's a warehouse or store in FL, so I'm just curious.


 No idea where the products are shipping from but the company is based in NY.

Luxury Brands Consumer Relations

575 5th Avenue

*New York, NY 10017*



> Originally Posted by *gayestbaby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> What happened with ipsy and UD?


 What do you mean?


----------



## puffyeyes (Aug 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> That "trending" thing is what I'm seeing as well. So I don't think it's working right now. As for the "453 people like me" I think that reflects how many people are signed up on the site because I'm getting 458.
> ...


 Sometimes on here I refer to us as ladies or something, and end up feeling like a POS.  My mom was a MUA too, I should know better.  Men who are MUAs or/and like to wear makeup are ignored too often.


----------



## quene8106 (Aug 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gayestbaby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

What happened with ipsy and UD?
people were getting mad over not getting a ud lipstick sample in their bag and some people received a noya lip balm. some crazy girl on facebook started a petition stating that ud should have enough lipsticks for each of the ipsy subscribers in their bags or something ridiculous of that nature.  the last time that i checked it a few days ago only three people signed it and one of the signatures said "your mom", lmao.

check out the "petition" here:

http://www.ipetitions.com/petition/no-more-urban-decay-as-an-eitheror-item-ipsy/


----------



## MahinaM (Aug 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> people were getting mad over not getting a ud lipstick sample in their bag and some people received a noya lip balm. some crazy girl on facebook started a petition stating that ud should have enough lipsticks for each of the ipsy subscribers in their bags or something ridiculous of that nature.  the last time that i checked it a few days ago only three people signed it and one of the signatures said "your mom", lmao.
> 
> ...


I thought that was a little extreme to petition it. But, that was their choice. It was more over the value difference in my opinion.

I just hope that some good news will come out from Michelle's line.


----------



## lovepinkk (Aug 16, 2013)

That privacy thing really bugs me.. And I'm not even sure if I signed up for an account or not. I think I entered for the chance to win an ipad mini or whatever, and I've gotten a few emails from them, but I tried signing in and it said error, so hopefully I don't have to worry about my info being public? :/


----------



## lovepinkk (Aug 16, 2013)

And personally I think the pricing is a bit ridiculous. If I hadn't signed up for ipsy in January, I wouldn't even know who she was... I like her a lot now that I've watched her videos, but still wouldn't pay that kind of money for an unknown brand.


----------



## Kristine Walker (Aug 16, 2013)

OK, I am 48, not a fan-girl and purchased the Life Day palette and the Rose lip palette. My reasons:

         Life palettes are actually 4 mini palettes, all the pans are refillable. It come with an empty travel palette,(limited time only) whatever colors I'm wearing that day I can pop out of the Life palette and into the travel one. 

      36 colors for $75 is  $2.08 per color. Parent company is L'Oreal, I love L'Oreal and LancÃ´me and sure can't buy them for 2 dollars a color. Remember, 2 dollars a color doesn't include the price of the large and travel empty palettes. I'm counting on L'Oreal to make a high quality product.

       I'm a total lipstick junkie. The lip palette will cut down on the number of lipsticks rattling around in my purse and the colors look beautiful.

       The packaging seems fine to me. A change from the constant black/gold combos.

         Free shipping on my purchase!

   I will report back when they get here and I can try the products.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Aug 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kristine Walker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OK, I am 48, not a fan-girl and purchased the Life Day palette and the Rose lip palette. My reasons:
> 
> ...


 
I think what we mean is that without knowing the quality, no matter if she offered 300 shadows in her palette, we wouldn't shell out $75.00 for it. If everything turns out to be of great quality and it's worth it to purchase it in a big palette like that, I think everyone will be happy to pay that. But for now, we are all just hoping the products are worth it.

Please do report back once you get your palette, I'm really interested to see how the makeup performs.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jrenee (Aug 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kristine Walker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> OK, I am 48, not a fan-girl and purchased the Life Day palette and the Rose lip palette. My reasons:
> 
> ...


 I"m definitely curious to hear your reviews so please post photos and swatches when you get them!


----------



## MoiSurtout (Aug 16, 2013)

Calling the packaging cute is an insult to cuteness. For higher end cosmetics with cute packaging, there's Anna Sui, Jill Stuart and Paul &amp; Joe. This palette is cream and cute without looking juvenile. It can be done, if that's what they wanted to do. 

But this is just plain. There's nothing cute about it. The circles fit awkwardly in the squarish holder. Probably what they were going for is clean and basic, like white iphones or ipads. Making it white is a cheap way to differentiate themselves. But something about the design is too unfocused, and the result is that it looks like no-name packaging at the supermarket.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Aug 16, 2013)

> Calling the packaging cute is an insult to cuteness. For higher end cosmetics with cute packaging, there's Anna Sui, Jill Stuart and Paul &amp; Joe. This palette is cream and cute without looking juvenile. It can be done, if that's what they wanted to do.Â  But this is just plain. There's nothing cute about it. The circles fit awkwardly in the squarish holder. Probably what they were going for is clean and basic, like white iphones or ipads. Making it white is a cheap way to differentiate themselves. But something about the design is too unfocused, and the result is that it looks like no-name packaging at the supermarket.Â


 I agree totally. Paul &amp; Joe dominate the cute themed makeup. I bought like the majority of their cat themed collection and never looked back.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Aug 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I agree totally. Paul &amp; Joe dominate the cute themed makeup. I bought like the majority of their cat themed collection and never looked back.


 well now we all know why you are å¯æ„›ã„meows ;D


----------



## zadidoll (Aug 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *MoiSurtout* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Calling the packaging cute is an insult to cuteness. For higher end cosmetics with cute packaging, there's Anna Sui, Jill Stuart and Paul &amp; Joe. This palette is cream and cute without looking juvenile. It can be done, if that's what they wanted to do.
> ...


----------



## kawaiimeows (Aug 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> well now we all know why you are å¯æ„›ã„meows ;D


 heheh i'm a crazy cat lady


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Aug 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> heheh i'm a crazy cat lady


 ahaha you walked into that one though ;D

but to follow up, there's clearly no moratorium on cute based on age. I'm kind of "cutesy" too. I _looooove _bunnies and will wear bunny accessories/images for the rest of my life. The cute thing is... not very good or cohesive marketing. Again, a problem of the mixed messages


----------



## pandaristi (Aug 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MoiSurtout* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Calling the packaging cute is an insult to cuteness. For higher end cosmetics with cute packaging, there's Anna Sui, Jill Stuart and Paul &amp; Joe. This palette is cream and cute without looking juvenile. It can be done, if that's what they wanted to do.
> 
> But this is just plain. There's nothing cute about it. The circles fit awkwardly in the squarish holder. Probably what they were going for is clean and basic, like white iphones or ipads. Making it white is a cheap way to differentiate themselves. But something about the design is too unfocused, and the result is that it looks like no-name packaging at the supermarket.


 I totally agree with you. I don't think their packaging is cute. It just looks cheap and basic. It looks like the kind of palette I expect to see in Claire's or Rue21. I don't plan on shelling out $75 for the palette, but even if I had the money I would hesitate. I know they say "Don't judge a book by its cover", but hey, in my opinion if it costs $75 it better look like it's $75.

I guess it just makes me wonder why they picked that kind of packaging style. I saw a video that said that they created a competition (with a scholarship as the prize) for art school students to come up with a packaging idea. 

Even some cheaper make up has a better packaging than this. Korean brands like Etude House or Skin Food is a lot cheaper but has better packaging. (Idk how the quality compare though)


----------



## zadidoll (Aug 16, 2013)

I'm surprised. You just placed that order... what... two nights ago?


----------



## Kristine Walker (Aug 16, 2013)

Yesterday morning at 11:26 am Central. I still can't believe it's here! Each item was wrapped into its own pretty pink paper, it really felt like gifts not just plain-Jane stick it in a box and ship. Maybe I'm just too easy to please, because I'm over the moon!


----------



## zadidoll (Aug 16, 2013)

Wow! They must have overnighted it! I'm impressed by that shipping but wonder how long that will last.


----------



## zadidoll (Aug 16, 2013)

Oh the lip balm promo expired. It was good for yesterday only. And it looks like the Ipsy promo is moot.



> waterliner has been removed from your bag.
> 
> The Bonus Item - waterliner is out of stock and has been removed from the bag.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Aug 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> heheh i'm a crazy cat lady


 I am a crazy cat lady too and PROUD of it! LOL I have four little ones myself




It's funny because any cards, letters, gifts etc that I get usually have some sort of cat theme or cat picture, etc. on them from almost anyone I know.







> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> just got this email from ipsy, i saw it at first and got really excited before i finished reading.
> 
> i really like one user's idea that they should sample her products in ipsy. i would sign back up for a month of that. but spend $60 on products i know nothing about to get a free item? no thanks. i'm harder to sell to than some people, though.


 I received that email too, I think that's a tad ridiculous. $60? Um no, that is TOO much to spend to get a free eyeliner that may or may not be a nice pigmented one and last long. To me, that doesn't seem like much of a deal. Such a shame, because if it was more reasonably priced, I would jump in for it since I love bright eyeliners.



> Originally Posted by *pandaristi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I totally agree with you. I don't think their packaging is cute. It just looks cheap and basic. It looks like the kind of palette I expect to see in Claire's or Rue21. I don't plan on shelling out $75 for the palette, but even if I had the money I would hesitate. I know they say "Don't judge a book by its cover", but hey, in my opinion if it costs $75 it better look like it's $75.
> 
> ...


 This is EXACTLY how I feel too! I would totally pay good money for something that looks better quality but it just looks cheap and breakable to me. I see what they're trying to do, make it clean, simple, etc. but I feel like they should have made it look a BIT more luxurious for those prices. These palettes are just BEGGING me to take the shadows out and put them in a ZPalette! LOL







> Originally Posted by *Kristine Walker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> My em ordered just arrived!! The Life palette is heavy, doesn't feel cheap or flimsy at all to me. The empty travel palette is a perfect size for my purse, as is the lip Rose palette. I love the look and heft of the packaging I haven't tested the actual products yet, I'll do that tonight when Momma is sleeping and I have some uninterrupted time to myself.
> 
> I can't believe that it arrived so fast! I'll post photos on instagram later tonight.


 Oh my word! That was RIDICULOUSLY fast!



Unbelievable! Show us pics and let us know what you think of them!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Aug 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Oh the lip balm promo expired. It was good for yesterday only. And it looks like the Ipsy promo is moot.
> 
> ...


----------



## autopilot (Aug 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> wow that's crazy. did that many people already redeem the code for the eyeliner?


 I didn't even get the email. Was it just for "select" Ipsy subscribers?


----------



## zadidoll (Aug 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## ZeeOmega (Aug 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *pandaristi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I guess it just makes me wonder why they picked that kind of packaging style. I saw a video that said that they created a competition (with a scholarship as the prize) for art school students to come up with a packaging idea.


 Honestly, I could totally see art school students coming up with this. First, it breaks away from the predominantly dark-colored palette paradigm and it a stark contrast to it. And then the palette itself is reminiscent of paint palettes. I can totally picture someone standing in front of their class for a critique session, explaining the "clean, but playful design" along with some allusion to how the white should trigger some unconscious association with brands like Apple, who made white so trendy for electronics.


----------



## pandaristi (Aug 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ZeeOmega* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Honestly, I could totally see art school students coming up with this. First, it breaks away from the predominantly dark-colored palette paradigm and it a stark contrast to it. And then the palette itself is reminiscent of paint palettes. I can totally picture someone standing in front of their class for a critique session, explaining the "clean, but playful design" along with some allusion to how the white should trigger some unconscious association with brands like Apple, who made white so trendy for electronics.


 I guess you are right. It does look like a paint palette!

However, I just think that the brand is inconsistent in a way that I see the price and it looks like it's targetting women in their career (or women who are married to a millionaire), while their packaging is playful and looks like they're targetting young adults and teenagers. Haha the brand says "makeup inspired by you" apparently by you they don't mean me and my wallet


----------



## ZeeOmega (Aug 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jbrookeb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I built a cart to see if she uses DHL to ship and the good news is no, she uses UPS. Bad news is shipping is $7. But the perplexing news is there's tax added...? I can't find any info about where items are shipped from or whether there's a warehouse or store in FL, so I'm just curious.


 I tried zipcodes for six different states and had the appropriate amount of sales tax calculated for each one, including zero tax for New Hampshire that has no sales tax.

Short Answer: Our federal and state tax codes are a complete mess, and the IRS and state tax boards are still trying to figure out how to handle modern and online business practices. 

It is a requirement that online merchants charge, collect and remit sales tax on behalf of customers based in a state in which the business has a physical presence. The reasoning was that were the customers to have purchased from the business in person, they would have been charged the local sales tax. Also, having a physical presence in a state makes it pretty hard to avoid the notice of local tax boards. 

 
Here's the thing: even if a merchant doesn't collect sales tax from you, you are considered to still be liable for that sales tax. Much like how self-employed people are still liable for income tax, even though they have no employer taking it our of their salaries. Taxpayers were expected to calculate how much they had spent in online or untaxed sales, and then submit that sales tax along with their State filing. Problem being, that most people weren't including them in their tax filings and the states were starting to lose more and more sales tax revenue as more people shopped online. 
 
Some states, like California, require that merchants collect and remit sales tax from customers regardless of if they have a physical presence in California. I think other states are moving towards this. Some merchants are proactively making this their policy so they can avoid transition headaches later. It looks like L'Oreal has decided to go for a universal approach.
 
Now, whether the states have a right to receive sales tax revenue from a merchant with no presence in their state and who receives no benefits from that state is a topic for a multi-day debate in which all sides will end up upset.


----------



## Kristine Walker (Aug 16, 2013)

I'm in AL and tax was added


----------



## Jeaniney (Aug 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *pandaristi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Haha the brand says "makeup inspired by you" apparently by you they don't mean me and my wallet








LOL


----------



## ZeeOmega (Aug 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *pandaristi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I guess you are right. It does look like a paint palette!
> 
> However, I just think that the brand is inconsistent in a way that I see the price and it looks like it's targetting women in their career (or women who are married to a millionaire), while their packaging is playful and looks like they're targetting young adults and teenagers. Haha the brand says "makeup inspired by you" apparently by you they don't mean me and my wallet


 I have to admit that while the prices on her site are personally jarring for my own financial situation, I'm not too terribly surprised by them. I went to uni with some very wealthy kids. I currently live in a town that is home to a university that attracts are lot of super wealthy kids who want to have fun. There's an awfully high concentration of BMWs, Benzes, etc. being driven by the under 25 age bracket here. My husband is in the law program and there are times that I beg off from events because I can't keep up with or justify the cost of cocktail dresses for all of them. These students have money burning holes in their pockets waiting to be spent. The styles I see around town are fun, flirty and playful. I could see these girls checking out Em to try out, in addition to whatever else they have.


----------



## zadidoll (Aug 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ZeeOmega* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *jbrookeb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I built a cart to see if she uses DHL to ship and the good news is no, she uses UPS. Bad news is shipping is $7. But the perplexing news is there's tax added...? I can't find any info about where items are shipped from or whether there's a warehouse or store in FL, so I'm just curious.
> ...


----------



## whoohw (Aug 16, 2013)

Hi everyone. I actually got to try to product before it came out along with hundreds of other girls. Everything was set up at a table just like what you would find at Sephora. We got to try the products then had to immediately write reviews afterwards. I honestly wouldn't trust the reviews completely. I tried to leave honest reviews but I feel like the excitement of it being Michelle's line and being at the event makes them biased. The most concerning is that we didn't get to truly try the products. We swatched them but that's about it. There wasn't any testing over a period of time to determine how long wearing the product is or how it would hold up to weather conditions and the specificity of everyone's skin types. Also since everyone was trying out the make up you wouldn't want to put anything on your face. I think the price is way too high. She brought up the fact that it's supposed to be a luxury brand during the event, but even so it's quite pricey for the quality and what it is. Many people have already said it before, but if she really made the brand for her viewers, who are mostly young, she should have made it more affordable. Overall I think the quality of the products is much like the average quality of what you can find in the drugstore. Like many high end brands, it's just the name that shoots the price up.

These are my honest first impressions about the products:
- Lip Balm: Hardly any color at all. If you're familiar with the L'Oreal H.I.P. lip balms I would say it's a dupe. It's not worth it to me. 

- Eye shadows/Life Palettes: Not amazing in terms of pigmentation.  You do get a fair amount of color that seems to show true to what you see in the palette but I wouldn't expect extremely rich color. Not super dry or buttery smooth either. There are also several lip colors in the palette. I felt that the fall out from the shadows and blush would get into the lip glosses and ruin them. I brought this issue up to Michelle during question/comment time. She said the packaging wasn't final but it seems they didn't do anything about it. It also seems overpriced even with the quantity of eye shadows included. She's also selling a palette a quarter of the life palette size.... except it costs almost half of what the life palette costs. You can honestly find better at the drugstore. Wet n Wild is more pigmented. 

- Lip sticks: Very creamy and pigmented. Quite beautiful actually. Even the sheer lipsticks pack enough color based on what I tried. 
- Brow pencils: I felt like there wasn't enough variety in color but maybe it's because I prefer using taupe. It waxy enough so that you don't get a blob of color when applying. It gives more control. One girl used it on her brows and she got so many compliments. Pretty good.

-BB cream: Seemed a bit on the pink/cool tone side. 

- Blush/Bronzer: Some of them look very bright in the pan but when you put them on they're actually more natural looking. I think they were pretty and blended well. I don't use bronzer so I wish they were sold separately. 
-Concealer in tube: Reminds me of Sephora brand concealer. 
- Concealer palette: I love the concept. It comes with a base color, one lighter, one darker and two correctors. You get a small well to mix the colors. I have terrible dark circles from studying a lot. Since I couldn't put it on I don't know if it's really good but it didn't leave a lasting impression. 
- Mascara: I was wearing mascara so I didn't try it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.
- Liquid liner: Dries matte. Cracks when skin is stretched beyond the state in which the product was applied. 

- Eyeliner/water liner: Smooth and creamy. I think they might stay on for quite a while. When I rubbed them hard they didn't budge. 
- Illuminators: I didn't try any of them but a girl said the the highlighter looked very natural and you don't get chunks or specks of glitter showing. 

- Powder: It's very light. Much lighter than what it looks like in the pan. They all seemed pretty similar in color to me. Couldn't put it on my face so I can't say much.

Didn't try the foundation. 

Again I can't speak for the lasting power of these products.


----------



## Annakin (Aug 16, 2013)

I have followed Michelle Phan's channel and blogs for a long time, and I really wanted to believe that she was a legit business woman. However after seeing all of the controversy unfold regarding her skincare line IQQU (Michelle claiming it was FDA approved when in fact, it was not) her jewelry line Ever Eden being of extremely poor quality, and her MyGlam/Ipsy venture (sending out re-labled products, charging customers and sending glambags with missing items and causing allergic reactions etc). It just totally discourages me from buying anything that is associated with her because of the way she responded, it was so unprofessional. I feel like this whole makeup line just *screams* to me that its yet again another rushed and lazy $$moneygrabbing$$ opportunity. I was reading on another gossip forum, that one of the round compacts she used from EM in a recent video, is already an existing product from Loreals own line. Honestly, if you want a better investment I would say, get a Ben Nye palette because you are getting more product. Just my two cents. It is expensive, but at least you know you are getting a good product and reputable company.

and btw,  I am not hating on her. It just annoys me to see her jumping onto all these new projects and then immediately abandoning ship, as soon as the criticism starts rolling in. Instead of actually addressing the issues. Hopefully this time around she will actually care about this line.. we'll see =


----------



## ZeeOmega (Aug 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *whoohw* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi everyone. I actually got to try to product before it came out along with hundreds of other girls. Everything was set up at a table just like what you would find at Sephora. We got to try the products then had to immediately write reviews afterwards. I honestly wouldn't trust the reviews completely. I tried to leave honest reviews but I feel like the excitement of it being Michelle's line and being at the event makes them biased. The most concerning is that we didn't get to truly try the products. We swatched them but that's about it. There wasn't any testing over a period of time to determine how long wearing the product is or how it would hold up to weather conditions and the specificity of everyone's skin types. Also since everyone was trying out the make up you wouldn't want to put anything on your face. I think the price is way too high. She brought up the fact that it's supposed to be a luxury brand during the event, but even so it's quite pricey for the quality and what it is. Many people have already said it before, but if she really made the brand for her viewers, who are mostly young, she should have made it more affordable. Overall I think the quality of the products is much like the average quality of what you can find in the drugstore. Like many high end brands, it's just the name that shoots the price up.


 Oh wow. The way they're marketing and getting reviews for this line is so weird. It's like they've decided to just toss out best practices altogether. Isn't the point of a large group like L'Oreal running it is to take advantage of their experience and market reach? Sounds more like they're trying to make a quick buck off of Michelle's name.


----------



## pandaristi (Aug 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *whoohw* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Hi everyone. I actually got to try to product before it came out along with hundreds of other girls. Everything was set up at a table just like what you would find at Sephora. We got to try the products then had to immediately write reviews afterwards. I honestly wouldn't trust the reviews completely. I tried to leave honest reviews but I feel like the excitement of it being Michelle's line and being at the event makes them biased. The most concerning is that we didn't get to truly try the products. We swatched them but that's about it. There wasn't any testing over a period of time to determine how long wearing the product is or how it would hold up to weather conditions and the specificity of everyone's skin types. Also since everyone was trying out the make up you wouldn't want to put anything on your face.


 That's crazy to know. It seems like Em makes us think that it is based on the opinions of make up users. That's too bad that you, as someone who tried the product before it launched, wouldn't trust the reviews as it seemed like they just put you in a room and made you say something about it without really trying it properly (ya know... Trying it on your face, wearing it for a whole day, etc)

I guess now we just have to wait until some beauty bloggers come up with a review of the products before we can actually find out how the quality is


----------



## maaniffy (Aug 16, 2013)

@Pandaristi @zadidoll Thanks for clarifying guys! I wished Michelle did a co-branding with Lancome instead. Like what MAC did with Lady Gaga or Nicki Minaj. Since Lancome has brand loyalty, she'll be able to penetrate the upscale market easily.


----------



## zadidoll (Aug 16, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *maaniffy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> @Pandaristi @zadidoll Thanks for clarifying guys!
> 
> I wished Michelle did a co-branding with Lancome instead. Like what MAC did with Lady Gaga or Nicki Minaj. Since Lancome has brand loyalty, she'll be able to penetrate the upscale market easily.


 L'Oreal owns Lancome but I see what you mean. I think it would have been better had Lancome did a Michelle Phan line within the Lancome brand kind of like how Jesse's Girl works with Julie G and she has her line under the Jesse's Girl brand.


----------



## TracyT (Aug 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So I was thinking... if I were in her shoes this is what I would have done. I would have - BEFORE launching the website - launch the products at a trade show such as IMATS, The Makeup Show, BeautyCon, PHAMExpo or any number of beauty trade shows. This would allow for unbias feedback from the every day person and from professionals (who would be more likely to purchase). I would give beauty bloggers products to try and so they can review on their own sites without the restrictions that L'Oreal put on those who were given the items to review on their site. (Those who received the items from EM Cosmetics had to agree to a NDA.) We won't see real feedback on the products from real people until people get their orders.
> 
> ...


 I agree with most of things you've captured here. I've typically launched tech products for IT folks and trade shows are a common launching pad. It's not the only one though a good option. I will say an NDA for a new product line is standard for lawyers to feel better and provides the option to sue if needed, due to intellectual property/design or formula theft and such.

However to another person's point, the gushing reviews on the site aren't ideal and dangerously biased. Sure bloggers are highly recommended/required to include disclaimers, reviews are not the same as trained journalists or an intensive review group like Good Housekeeping Institute. Don't get me wrong, I read plenty of blog reviews and appreciate their opinion. If I had a choice do I want Beth Blogger or professional reviewers with a more scientific approach, I take the latter on new stuff that's costing me a pretty penny. 

There's so much that feels wrong when you actually want this product line/Michelle Phan to succeed. Shrug.


----------



## gayestbaby (Aug 17, 2013)

I look forward to reading your review of the actual quality of the products. I can actually trust your opinion since the reviews on the site are mixed (I don't see how some people can say that a product it "really pigmented" and then another say that they aren't pigmented at all.) it makes it seem like the reviews are all faked. I myself am a "broke" college student and the only high end makeup I own is the benetint I received in my ipsy bag last month so it was quite the bummer for me to see her products at such a high price. I felt like if I was going to finally buy my first high end products I would definitely be going with products I KNOW will be good and not on a brand new line like em.


----------



## jrenee (Aug 17, 2013)




----------



## gayestbaby (Aug 17, 2013)

Well I just figured that the reviews were written by those who tested the products before they were released and earlier in the feed someone mentioned that they were just able to swatch them and not actually use them on their face so I assumed they weren't using a base etc.


----------



## Kristine Walker (Aug 17, 2013)

Ordered the Life Career palette last night. No more buying until Christmas!


----------



## zadidoll (Aug 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kristine Walker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Ordered the Life Career palette last night. No more buying until Christmas!


 Sure, sure! Keep telling yourself that.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> LOL


----------



## Kristine Walker (Aug 17, 2013)

lol!


----------



## jrenee (Aug 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Kristine Walker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## RockingPretty (Aug 17, 2013)

I just spent the last couple of hours browsing the EM Cosmetics website, debating whether or not to buy anything.  As with any purchase of mine, I do a ridiculous amount of research before I fork my money over.  I'm so glad to have stumbled upon this forum and this particular conversation.

I've been watching Michelle Phan for a fair amount of time.  I think I started watching just as she was launching the IQQU stuff.  Anyway, so I guess I would consider myself a fan and am happy for her success.  However, I must say I'm fairly disappointed with this release so far.

I agree with most of you in that the release has been... confusing.  It does seem her audience is primarily composed of young girls (my guess preteen to perhaps young college students) and yet that seems to be age group at which you have the least money in life.  It's a high end makeup line, but none of it looks high end at all to me.  When I think high end, I think sophisticated, not cutesy and poppy.  I'm down for cutesy and poppy, but only if the quality is there and on the lines of Anna Sui and Jill Stuart as someone mentioned before.  I think Michelle is trying to fall somewhere in the middle and appeal to everyone, but it doesn't look high end and it doesn't have the price tag to appeal to her largest demographic.

No matter how much product, to pay out a lump sum of $75 for a palette is a lot of money.  I make a decent living, but I try to be smart with my money.  I've shelled out $60+ on an eye shadow palette (hello Chanel Topkapi palette), but the quality of the product as well as the packaging was there, and it's something that I find myself using on a regular basis (practical).  With this ginormous palette, I don't see myself using this on a daily basis just because of the size.  I don't usually depot shadows into a Z palette unless the shadows are THAT good and worth the price of getting the palette.  I can't see how a poor college student could afford this.  I certainly wouldn't have been able too.

Bottom line, browsing the site and watching the videos on there in an effort to get an idea of what I would be getting has not convinced me that a purchase would be worth it.  The only reason I'm still thinking about purchasing something is for the sake of an honest review.  I have a YouTube channel and would like to put a video review out there.  Although I guess I'm a fan of sorts, that doesn't cloud my judgement or review of a product.  I don't care if you're Michelle Phan, Tom Ford, or Wet n' Wild.  The product speaks for itself and that's what it really comes down to and I'm curious to see what the quality is like.

I did have a little chat with customer service and learned a few things:

1.  They have a 100% satisfaction guarantee, so if you don't like it, you can return it or exchange it for something else.  I'm assuming you pay for return shipping.

2.  The lip products in the palettes are the same formula as the lipstick in the tubes.

3.  Same goes for the concealer.  Same concealer formula in the pans in the palette and in the full sized tubes.


----------



## RockingPretty (Aug 17, 2013)

Ok, so here is what I ordered to review:

1.  The Life Palette in Night Life - felt this palette had a nice mix of neutrals, color, and variety in the lip colors.  Since the lip color formulas in the palettes are same as those in the tubes, I figured this would be a good way to review the lip products as well as the eye shadows. 

2.  The Great Cover Up Concealer - Michelle always seems all about the concealer so I was curious to see how hers performs.

3.  Dramatic Volume Waterproof Mascara - this is a $20 mascara which is pretty pricey.  I want to see if it's worth this price point.

4.  The Waterliner - my Ipsy promo code worked, so I got this for free.


----------



## zadidoll (Aug 17, 2013)

Found COPPA violations on the EM Cosmetics site. To me this means that the site does not have an age check. Granted there are ways to get around it since technically those kids shouldn't even have email addresses however L'Oreal is at fault for not designing the site to have an age check and with minor profiles - who names, ages, location AND email addresses are visible to everyone - they are in violation of COPPA. I've emailed both the L'Oreal and Lancome public relations ladies a couple of days ago when I noticed that people's email addresses are exposed so they ARE aware of the situation and so far nothing has been done to correct the email issue being revealed. To me the smartest thing is to remove the "Our Sisterhood" until it's corrected AND minor profiles are not shown (period) and those under the age of 13 are removed.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Aug 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Found COPPA violations on the EM Cosmetics site. To me this means that the site does not have an age check. Granted there are ways to get around it since technically those kids shouldn't even have email addresses however L'Oreal is at fault for not designing the site to have an age check and with minor profiles - who names, ages, location AND email addresses are visible to everyone - they are in violation of COPPA. I've emailed both the L'Oreal and Lancome public relations ladies a couple of days ago when I noticed that people's email addresses are exposed so they ARE aware of the situation and so far nothing has been done to correct the email issue being revealed. To me the smartest thing is to remove the "Our Sisterhood" until it's corrected AND minor profiles are not shown (period) and those under the age of 13 are removed.


 Not cool at all. I think the whole concept of "our sisterhood" should probably be worked on further though, the launch of it seems a bit pre-mature.

Also I find it kind of mind blowing/fascinating that so many young kids are signing up. I feel like an old lady now since I was not really in to using the internet when I was a kid, and my fiance and I are always having discussions about how active we'll let our kids be on the computer when we have kids.


----------



## zadidoll (Aug 17, 2013)

The "Our Sisterhood" portion of the site is really bothering me. Not too long ago (last month or the month before) a young girl was raped after a convicted sex offender moved into our area to be with her. Apparently they began to correspond via email and eventually he moved here to rape her! To me the "Our Sisterhood" portion of the EM site showing people's email addresses, ages, names (and in many cases FULL names) and location just screams privacy violation since you don't know that your email address is used to create a public profile. Yes you can set the profile to private but unless you do by default it appears to be public. I was able to find Cookie's profile even though she has it set to private.

I've emailed Michelle's public relations lady at Lancome and L'Oreal twice already (since Thursday), I've emailed EM Cosmetics three times, I've posted it on FB, on Twitter and no one has looked into it yet. To me this is something that needs to be fixed NOW not Monday, not eventually but NOW.

Considering I'm able to view 11, 12 and 13 year old girls accounts makes me wonder how much of a violation this is for L'Oreal as THEY own the site not Michelle. This is why she can't be blamed for this because she's not the owner of the domain.


----------



## RockingPretty (Aug 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The "Our Sisterhood" portion of the site is really bothering me. Not too long ago (last month or the month before) a young girl was raped after a convicted sex offender moved into our area to be with her. Apparently they began to correspond via email and eventually he moved here to rape her! To me the "Our Sisterhood" portion of the EM site showing people's email addresses, ages, names (and in many cases FULL names) and location just screams privacy violation since you don't know that your email address is used to create a public profile. Yes you can set the profile to private but unless you do by default it appears to be public. I was able to find Cookie's profile even though she has it set to private.
> 
> ...


 Wow, it's totally mind blowing to me that they wouldn't take care of this situation right away.  Privacy is such a big issue nowadays.  You would think that this shouldn't have been a problem in the first place.  It seems like such a basic concept to not reveal people's information like that.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Aug 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> The "Our Sisterhood" portion of the site is really bothering me. Not too long ago (last month or the month before) a young girl was raped after a convicted sex offender moved into our area to be with her. Apparently they began to correspond via email and eventually he moved here to rape her! To me the "Our Sisterhood" portion of the EM site showing people's email addresses, ages, names (and in many cases FULL names) and location just screams privacy violation since you don't know that your email address is used to create a public profile. Yes you can set the profile to private but unless you do by default it appears to be public. I was able to find Cookie's profile even though she has it set to private.
> 
> ...


I looked at my profile again, they don't have my mailing address and they certainly won't ever have it, and I will NOT be ordering anything from them until my email address isn't being shown.



If it doesn't change soon, I WILL be writing a very firm and possibly not so pleasant letter or email stating that they remove my profile completely as I can't see any way to do so myself. Zadi have you heard of any way to do that yet? All I can see to do is make it private and we see how well that helps.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## zadidoll (Aug 17, 2013)

To have the account removed you have to email them. Other than that there is no way to completely hide your profile. I know you have your profile on private and yet I can see it - I see your email address, your first name, eye color, skin tone, style. The only thing hidden to me is your profile picture, location and age but I think you said you didn't fill that part in.

I've emailed them to remove my second account that was accidentally created. I originally signed up via Facebook and it created my 1st account. When it prompted me to log back in the site created a second account using my Facebook information. So now I have two account both showing my full name, my location and my age. Not happy about that since the second account is using my personal email address that I don't give out to companies in the first place as I have a junkmail account for that kind of stuff. Lesson learned to me - never sign up for an account using Facebook since my personal and private info could be made public as it has been on EM Cosmetics.


----------



## xchristina (Aug 17, 2013)

I wonder if we're going to start seeing EM products in our ipsy bags now.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Aug 17, 2013)

Just by looking at comments on Michelle's fan page on facebook, it seems like a lot of people are disappointed in the price points, which was to be expected.


----------



## bonita22 (Aug 17, 2013)

> Ok, so here is what I ordered to review: 1.Â  The Life Palette in Night Life - felt this palette had a nice mix of neutrals, color, and variety in the lip colors.Â  Since the lip color formulas in the palettes are same as those in the tubes, I figured this would be a good way to review the lip products as well as the eye shadows.Â  2.Â  The Great Cover Up Concealer - Michelle always seems all about the concealer so I was curious to see how hers performs. 3.Â  Dramatic Volume Waterproof Mascara - this is a $20 mascara which is pretty pricey.Â  I want to see if it's worth this price point. 4.Â  The Waterliner - my Ipsy promo code worked, so I got this for free.


 I'm interested I'm reading your reviews of the items you purchased. However, at this point the products would have to be amazing for me to even consider buying anything and even then I don't think I would actually buy anything.


----------



## autopilot (Aug 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *xchristina* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wonder if we're going to start seeing EM products in our ipsy bags now.


It's the only way I'd ever be able to afford it!


----------



## bonita22 (Aug 17, 2013)

> Just by looking at comments on Michelle's fan page on facebook, it seems like a lot of people are disappointed in the price points, which was to be expected.


 I read a few comments on youtube yesterday and I think someone said she was deleting some of the negative comments.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Aug 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *bonita22* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I read a few comments on youtube yesterday and I think someone said she was deleting some of the negative comments.


 Interesting, most of the negative comments I found were from recently today, and then as I kept scrolling there weren't anymore, and I thought it was really odd that there was just one concentrated group of them. Its always a shame when people/companies do that.


----------



## zadidoll (Aug 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *xchristina* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wonder if we're going to start seeing EM products in our ipsy bags now.


 I know I would love to see EM products in the Ipsy bags. I can't justify spending that much money on her stuff. I have a $100 budget each month for all of my spending be it cosmetics, clothes, subscriptions, etc and out of that $100 $40 of it goes to Ipsy and $10 to Birchbox (I just cancelled my Beauty Army account despite liking BA). So that leaves me $50 each month and so I have to be very careful with what I buy now. So yup I'd love to see EM in Ipsy.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Aug 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I know I would love to see EM products in the Ipsy bags. I can't justify spending that much money on her stuff. I have a $100 budget each month for all of my spending be it cosmetics, clothes, subscriptions, etc and out of that $100 $40 of it goes to Ipsy and $10 to Birchbox (I just cancelled my Beauty Army account despite liking BA). So that leaves me $50 each month and so I have to be very careful with what I buy now. So yup I'd love to see EM in Ipsy.


 Love your budget idea :/ I should try it.. all of these subscription companies are stealing my money LOL!


----------



## zadidoll (Aug 17, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *v0ltagekid* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Love your budget idea :/ I should try it.. all of these subscription companies are stealing my money LOL!


 That's why I cut my budget down because it got crazy for about a year. I was spending close to $100 per month on subscriptions and every quarter it went up to something like $200 or $250. AND that doesn't factor all the other stuff I'd buy.


----------



## RockingPretty (Aug 17, 2013)

> I'm interested I'm reading your reviews of the items you purchased. However, at this point the products would have to be amazing for me to even consider buying anything and even then I don't think I would actually buy anything.


 If not for the sake of reviewing, I don't think I would buy anything either. I guess I can't knock it completely until I try it. Curiosity kills the cat. Or the cat's wallet. I tried the budget thing once. Yeah, you probably could guess how that went. However, I am much better than I used to be and truly try to buy stuff that I don't already have. I also try not to ever buy makeup at full price by waiting for sales, promotions, or higher cash back on ebates or something. Usually by the time a sale rolls around, I don't want what I had put on my wish list or realize I really don't need to buy it.


----------



## Jac13 (Aug 18, 2013)

I received the email for the eyeliner using the Ipsy code. I am not going to buy; I hope they will send it in the next Ipsy bag.


----------



## Annakin (Aug 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *ZeeOmega* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Oh wow. The way they're marketing and getting reviews for this line is so weird. It's like they've decided to just toss out best practices altogether. Isn't the point of a large group like L'Oreal running it is to take advantage of their experience and market reach? Sounds more like they're trying to make a quick buck off of Michelle's name.


 
She does not own the name, Loreal owns it. They bought the domain for the website and everything, they are only licensing her name so she gets a cut of the money. Michelle already did a palette with Loreal for a similar price (correct me if I am wrong). The reviews are bullcrap, all of those 5 star reviews suddenly appearing the exact same day that she announces it? and the fact that she said *in the video* that she worked on this makeup line for *3 years*, and just recently one of her "sisters" tweeted that it was an *8 month process*. Why is she lying about that? and now there is evidence that she is deleting the comments from her own fans which are questioning the pricing of the palettes, and also the privacy breaching concerns on the website. UGH it is one giant mess haha.


----------



## yoru (Aug 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Annakin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> She does not own the name, Loreal owns it. They bought the domain for the website and everything, they are only licensing her name so she gets a cut of the money. Michelle already did a palette with Loreal for a similar price (correct me if I am wrong). The reviews are bullcrap, all of those 5 star reviews suddenly appearing the exact same day that she announces it? and the fact that she said *in the video* that she worked on this makeup line for *3 years*, and just recently one of her "sisters" tweeted that it was an *8 month process*. Why is she lying about that? and now there is evidence that she is deleting the comments from her own fans which are questioning the pricing of the palettes, and also the privacy breaching concerns on the website. UGH it is one giant mess haha.


meh. A good chance to let her phans know that she's such a habitual liar, that she can't even keep up with her lies. Also no matter how hard she tries to tell everyone it's cruelty-free, we all know what L'Oreal is infamous for.


----------



## TheDivineMsd (Aug 18, 2013)

Ugh. I cannot sign in. I just emailed them and asked to have my account deleted and information in the database cleaned completely. I hope they do it!


----------



## xchristina (Aug 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I know I would love to see EM products in the Ipsy bags. I can't justify spending that much money on her stuff. I have a $100 budget each month for all of my spending be it cosmetics, clothes, subscriptions, etc and out of that $100 $40 of it goes to Ipsy and $10 to Birchbox (I just cancelled my Beauty Army account despite liking BA). So that leaves me $50 each month and so I have to be very careful with what I buy now. So yup I'd love to see EM in Ipsy.


 Ugh, I need to try out your idea. I signed up for way too many bags and subscriptions so I need to start cutting back down again. 

I'd be surprised if we don't end up seeing at least one EM product in the ipsy bags. It would be odd to me not to advertise her own makeup brand in her own subscription service.


----------



## Jac13 (Aug 18, 2013)

I have a feeling it will be in next month's bag.


----------



## ZeeOmega (Aug 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Annakin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> She does not own the name, Loreal owns it. They bought the domain for the website and everything, they are only licensing her name so she gets a cut of the money. Michelle already did a palette with Loreal for a similar price (correct me if I am wrong). The reviews are bullcrap, all of those 5 star reviews suddenly appearing the exact same day that she announces it? and the fact that she said *in the video* that she worked on this makeup line for *3 years*, and just recently one of her "sisters" tweeted that it was an *8 month process*. Why is she lying about that? and now there is evidence that she is deleting the comments from her own fans which are questioning the pricing of the palettes, and also the privacy breaching concerns on the website. UGH it is one giant mess haha.


 I meant her name as in the sense of her brand image, not the cosmetic line itself. She has a fan base, a social image, etc. that is then used to push sales. This strange way of debuting the line makes it seem more like L'Oreal is trying to squeeze as much out of her image as quickly as possible, as opposed to trying to cultivate a sustainable sales model.


----------



## Jac13 (Aug 18, 2013)

That could be true. I wonder how long is her contract?


----------



## zadidoll (Aug 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Annakin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *ZeeOmega* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Aug 18, 2013)

I can't imagine L'Oreal would do something like that though. I mean maybe for one or two collaborations for a set but giving her her own line requires maintenance and upkeep. It seems dumb to just launch a singular line for a couple of quick bucks. If Michelle's contract expires and they want to keep on with the line, they'd still have to continually pay to use her image

eta: or what zadi said XD


----------



## Kristine Walker (Aug 18, 2013)

Man she better not have sold rights to her own name! Same thing happened to Adrian Arpel back in the late 70s or early 80s. When she sold her cosmetic line, it included the rights to her own name. If you've ever noticed on the shopping channels, she is only referred to as Adrian, never both names. Her line is Signature Club A or something like that.

   If Michelle sold rights to her own name then L'Oreal could legally force her to purge content that uses the name. So, people, if you ever develop a product and a big corporation wants to buy you out, do not sell the rights to your own name!


----------



## meaganola (Aug 18, 2013)

> I can't imagine L'Oreal would do something like that though. I mean maybe for one or two collaborations for a set but giving her her own line requires maintenance and upkeep. It seems dumb to just launch a singular line for a couple of quick bucks. If Michelle's contract expires and they want to keep on with the line, they'd still have to continually pay to use her image eta: or what zadi said XD


 Could they just rebrand the line with a new name, thereby keeping the products but losing the need to re-up her contract? If they have a devoted customer base, it would follow to the new brand identity, especially if they did some sort of evolution that carried people over without customers even realizing that the rebranding was happening.


----------



## zadidoll (Aug 18, 2013)

As of right now here's what I know from the trademarks filed. L'Oreal owns the trademarks to MICHELLE PHAN, M PHAN, EM MICHELLE PHAN (and the variations of those). It's possible she did what Jonathan Antin did and sold her name to L'Oreal which means any future products not owned by L'Oreal can't use her name. If this is the case then could go by Michelle P or use the RiceBunny name for future projects with other companies. She could also have a deal with them that she can't work on future projects with other people. All of that we'll never really know. What I do know and what we do know is L'Oreal owns the trademarks to those names. Does it mean they own the exclusive rights to her name? Unknown. If someone with extensive trademark info knows please tell us.

Also found that the Life Palette was (file date) trademarked on 5/25/2012 while EM IS A REFLECTION OF ME was filed on 4/26/2013. The EM logo as we see it on her products were filed with a trademark on 1/28/2013 while the original logo .EM MICHELLE PHAN was trademarked (filed) on 12/21/2012. Michelle Phan and M PHAN as a trademarked name were filed 5/9/2013. From what I'm seeing Michelle DID trademark her own name (M PHAN and Michelle Phan) under RiceBunny, Inc on 3/26/2012 but abandoned those trademarks on 5/10/2013 for L'Oreal to trademark it. So it looks like she did sell the rights to her name to them. She also abandoned EVER EDEN but still has E O O E trademarked which is the Ever Eden line. There are no other live records under RiceBunny, Inc.

Any how, from what I viewed it looks like the earliest information that can be _confirmed_ is Michelle has been working with L'Oreal on the EM line since at least early 2012 - 15 months. Considering it takes time to come up with names for even the products obviously she's been working on this longer than 15 months and could easily have started this project with them in 2010 (three years ago) or 2011 (two years ago). Either way it wasn't an overnight thing or something that could be done in eight months. Six months ago they already had the products done, packaging done, the logo done, the photo shoots done and I have pictures of the products from the February 15 survey showing those exact items as what has been released. There is no way that they could have had all of that done in two months for the "eight months ago" as someone stated.

One thing is for sure. The girl made a killing on her name and her popularity, no other vlogger has been able to do the same. She's smart, very smart.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Aug 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> One thing is for sure. The girl made a killing on her name and her popularity, no other vlogger has been able to do the same. She's smart, very smart.


 This is true, we have to give her props for that. On the other hand, because of this, I can't imagine trusting any recommendations Michelle gives anymore, since it's clearly tainted. I don't think it matters to her anymore because she's got her hands into a bigger jar of cookies. Even if EM / L'Oreal doesn't work out, she still has ipsy. Even at an underestimation of 100k of bags shipped per month, that's a gross $1 million she's generating a month in terms of revenue. I imagine more than 50% of that goes into obtaining products and distribution, but it certainly gives you an idea of how a company that sells stuff for $10 a month can still be highly profitable.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Aug 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Any how, from what I viewed it looks like the earliest information that can be _confirmed_ is Michelle has been working with L'Oreal on the EM line since at least early 2012 - 15 months. Considering it takes time to come up with names for even the products obviously she's been working on this longer than 15 months and could easily have started this project with them in 2010 (three years ago) or 2011 (two years ago). Either way it wasn't an overnight thing or something that could be done in eight months. Six months ago they already had the products done, packaging done, the logo done, the photo shoots done and I have pictures of the products from the February 15 survey showing those exact items as what has been released. There is no way that they could have had all of that done in two months for the "eight months ago" as someone stated.
> 
> One thing is for sure. The girl made a killing on her name and her popularity, no other vlogger has been able to do the same. She's smart, very smart.


 I think the person who said eight months was probably thinking about the naming things Michelle put on facebook for the fans a while ago, without realizing that these things have a lot of "behind the scenes" happenings that actually date back further.


----------



## Kristine Walker (Aug 18, 2013)

Well for actual YouTube reviews I mainly rely on EmilyNoel83 and Goss. To me they seem honest and fair.


----------



## zadidoll (Aug 18, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## zadidoll (Aug 18, 2013)

Update: EM Michelle Phan's tech people fixed the issue with the profile urls using a person's email address. The urls now uses an encrypted address to show profiles instead of email addresses. They also made sure that profiles using an email address now 404s.

Now the only security/private issue they need to fix, which I'm sure they're working on since it's a major issues, is the age check since I'm still seeing girls who are 11 and 12 on the site.


----------



## Jac13 (Aug 19, 2013)

The age restriction is a major concern for many reasons.


----------



## FunAtTheCircus (Aug 19, 2013)

I want the night (life) pallet. For some reason I just don't feel like I have night-time makeup. This is probably TOTALLY untrue. I have naked 1 &amp; 2, too face - sephora anniversary pallet, too faced romance pallet, UD OZ pallet, and too faced natural pallet. Plus individual shadows.. that being said, just because it is marketed as night time looks it has appeal to me because I don't have the best concept of day makeup vrs. night makeup (for myself).

I also loved how she took her individual pallets (not the life pallets) and made them into different looks, like concert look, wedding look, special occasion look etc. Again I know I could do this with anything but it just feel special when you buy the makeup for certain occasions and then it has that intention and look. I sometimes will look up tutorials for the different events I am going to, to get ideas of what makeup to use and then try and find colors I have.

Anyway, I liked the concept and thought you got a lot for $75.00. I am NOT a fan of Michelle, to be honest I don't even know who she is.


----------



## Jac13 (Aug 19, 2013)

Amanda, I feel the same way. I would love to try a sample before I just go out and spend money on this product. Is this sold in stores or just online?


----------



## gayestbaby (Aug 19, 2013)

Has anyone tried the products yet? I am eager to hear a review on the quality


----------



## zadidoll (Aug 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Jac13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Amanda, I feel the same way. I would love to try a sample before I just go out and spend money on this product. Is this sold in stores or just online?


 Online and US only at this time. They're opening a boutique in NYC in October and will go international next year.



> Originally Posted by *gayestbaby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Has anyone tried the products yet? I am eager to hear a review on the quality


 I haven't had the chance to yet.


----------



## Nathelin (Aug 19, 2013)

I cant even get into the embarkwithmichelle.com website.

http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/embarkwithmichelle.com says it is up. I who wanted to take a sneek peek.


----------



## zadidoll (Aug 19, 2013)

The cosmetic line is at www.emcosmetics.com while www.embarkwithmichelle.com was the launch site and now redirects to EM Michelle Phan.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Aug 19, 2013)

i think they also got rid of the annoying create an account feature. good riddance.

hm looking at the lipsticks (because lol obsessed with lipsticks too) it seems like they're $16.50 for 0.123oz I think someone was complaining how small they were and there wasn't a lot of product, but that's not so bad considering MAC is $15 for 0.10oz and that seems fairly standard in terms of size. I'm not sure why they looked like there wasn't much product. I can't find Lancome lipsticks' exact prices, but they seem to be about 0.14oz for between $22-30?

I will say though that if I really were broke, I still wouldn't be spending $16 on a lipstick. XD _Hellloooo _drugstore lipsticks


----------



## kawaiimeows (Aug 19, 2013)

> i think they also got rid of the annoying create an account feature. good riddance. hm looking at the lipsticks (because lol obsessed with lipsticks too) it seems like they're $16.50 for 0.123oz I think someone was complaining how small they were and there wasn't a lot of product, but that's not so bad considering MAC is $15 for 0.10oz and that seems fairly standard in terms of size. I'm not sure why they looked like there wasn't much product. I can't find Lancome lipsticks' exact prices, but they seem to be about 0.14oz for between $22-30? I will say though that if I really were broke, I still wouldn't be spending $16 on a lipstick. XD _Hellloooo_ drugstore lipsticks


 I think .15 is more typical of drugstore store lipsticks so it probably visually looks smaller than a lot of lipsticks people encounter on a regular basis.


----------



## Meggpi (Aug 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I will say though that if I really were broke, I still wouldn't be spending $16 on a lipstick. XD _Hellloooo _drugstore lipsticks


 I've been thinking lately that a lot of drug store products are really improving in formula--I'm becoming less willing to spend a premium on products unless I am certain that they are prestige quality.  I've been using a much more diverse mix of low-end and high-end recently and there is nothing about this line so far that is making me feel that it is worth the money.  I was expecting her line to be a bit more like NYX or Essence, affordable and accessible with some cool products.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Aug 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I've been thinking lately that a lot of drug store products are really improving in formula--I'm becoming less willing to spend a premium on products unless I am certain that they are prestige quality.  I've been using a much more diverse mix of low-end and high-end recently and there is nothing about this line so far that is making me feel that it is worth the money.  I was expecting her line to be a bit more like NYX or Essence, affordable and accessible with some cool products.


 That's drugstores brands have basically conglomerated formerly high end products. I think this has done well for drugstore brands because they've been learning what makes high end makeup good in quality and has managed to adapt it in products under their brand. As many people have said before, L'Oreal owns Lancome and L'Oreal eyeshadow tends to be fantastic in quality now. Plus drugstore products tend to also _have_ more product as well as just be cheaper. I don't necessarily think they're as innovative as high end brands though, which is why they're duping high-end brands rather than high end brands duping them... which why would you want to spend MORE money on something that looks the same? That's what I always liked about makeup vs. clothes -- designer brands matter (slightly) less as long as it looks the same


----------



## Meggpi (Aug 19, 2013)

When it comes to designer clothes, I try to use the same discretion as I do with makeup.  I will spend too much if it is something special: a Missoni scarf, 120 dollar running shoes that are going to get 500 miles on them, a leather bag that is going to get better with age.  I've been using prestige makeup products since my mom took me to the Prescriptive counter at 12 to get matched for foundation to cover my hormonal acne.   I started back into drugstore products when I moved to England and found some neat mid-range brands.  It's taking more and more to impress me.  I'll drop a lot of money on a palette that is worth it, or something special and innovative, and I'm just not getting it from this.  Does anyone have links to swatches yet?


----------



## Jac13 (Aug 19, 2013)

Meggipi, I am the same way. I will pay for good quality shoes and purses. My motto is quality versus quantity. I could careless to have a bunch of cheap items that I will barely use. I'd rather have items that I love.


----------



## zadidoll (Aug 19, 2013)

Well, as I've stated there are a lot of issues with the site that they need to correct included but not limited to wrong sizes lists but other, more serious stuff.


----------



## Kristine Walker (Aug 19, 2013)

Yup the Sisterhood keeps saying "People Like Me" are 11 to 13 years old! First those ages shouldn't be able to register, secondly WTF does a 48 year old woman want to do with those ages? I have purses older than those children. Not safe to let kids register.


----------



## pandaristi (Aug 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kristine Walker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have purses older than those children. Not safe to let kids register.


  Hahahahaha...

But yeah, seriously... I think right now they just put any profiles on "People Like Me"


----------



## jessilng (Aug 19, 2013)

MP just posted on FB that deluxe samples of the line would be available in a couple of months, so I wouldn't expect to see it in ipsy just yet.


----------



## gayestbaby (Aug 19, 2013)

For that kind of price the quality should be great without any help from a base


----------



## ascspurs (Aug 19, 2013)

Please do let me know how good the quality of the makeup!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I would like to buy some but I want to know it has good reviews before I do so.


----------



## RockingPretty (Aug 19, 2013)

As I was reading the latest posts, I was wondering when my order was going to come in and just received the shipping email. I ordered on Saturday. It's shipping from Memphis apparently and I live in Boston. Should be here in a couple days. I'll definitely have full review and swatches and compare it to other brands. And believe you me, I've tried everything from Wet n' Wild to Burberry.


----------



## katelynbby (Aug 19, 2013)

I was intrigued by a brand started by MP, but honestly was just completely turned off by the site, Michelle's video (it just kinda creeped me out, with all the talk of sisterhood of company PR people, and her 'dream' of a pallete....errr....), the price and the packaging of the products.  I'm only 23 and it all looks too young for me, while having no original style or charm like theBalm or or Benefit.  It all looks like dollar store (not drug store.  dollar store) make-up packaging.  ELF packaging looks slicker. 

Plus a MASSIVE pallete... that only has eye/lip/cheek products?  For that size, and that price, I'd expect a full face pallete, with some cream liners, perhaps a powder/cream foundation and concealor... AT LEAST a bronzer and a highlighter as well.  Otherwise it's too big to justify taking anywhere like you would most all-in-one palletes, but is also too expensive and not big enough to be good stay-at-home pallete like what Coastal Scents and BH Cosmetics offer.  And the method for depotting looks weird -a sharp little stick you jam into little visible holes? 

I feel there are more elegant ways to translate MP's original idea for pallete where you could shift the pans around, such as UD's make-your-own palletes.  Or even set of concentric circles, with the blushes at the center, then the eye products, then the lip products (though I hate having lip and powder products in the same open space) on the outer ring.  You can turn each ring independently to match up a blush, eyeshadow and lippie and see how they look side-by-side.  You could make up some little catchphrase for it, "like clockwork" or something.  Or, "unlock your style" or whatever since I'm totally getting this idea from dungeon mini-game locks in Skyrim... &gt;.&gt;;;
 

I dunno, I like being to look at a pallete and instantly get a vibe for the colors present and what I can do with them, when I look the life palletes I just get confused -I wouldn't be able to match them up with their titles in a test.  From what little experience I have in graphic design I think this is because there is no obvious line, or path for your gaze to follow when looking at this pallet,  It feels crowded and random, which is odd because there IS a pattern.


----------



## zadidoll (Aug 19, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katelynbby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I feel there are more elegant ways to translate MP's original idea for pallete where you could shift the pans around, such as UD's make-your-own palletes.  Or even set of concentric circles, with the blushes at the center, then the eye products, then the lip products (though I hate having lip and powder products in the same open space) on the outer ring.  You can turn each ring independently to match up a blush, eyeshadow and lippie and see how they look side-by-side.  You could make up some little catchphrase for it, "like clockwork" or something.  Or, "unlock your style" or whatever since I'm totally getting this idea from dungeon mini-game locks in Skyrim... &gt;.&gt;;;


 OMG I LOVE your idea! She's supposedly a game lover so that would fit her other persona as well. I really like the "unlock your style".


So I was thinking, again... since this is a launch of a new cosmetic line by L'Oreal using Michelle I was thinking that while the majority of people hate the price and the palette layout that they could easily discontinue these palettes in the near future. Obviously they're probably already committed to X amount of palettes being made but as a new company I don't think they're going to have say 500,000 made already. I really think that this palette needs to be redesigned it's bulky, it's heavy, the plastic cover is cheap looking, the formulation can be revamped and that "our sisterhood" can be done away with. (Seriously dislike "our sisterhood" since it's sexist and I'm 38 I have nothing in common with an 11, 12 or 13 year old since those are my kids ages, they're not my sisters, they're my children). I have so many ideas but this is her line not mine so hopefully she realizes that there is still work to be done.

Do you folks think Michelle is out of touch with her fan base?


----------



## RockingPretty (Aug 19, 2013)

> Seriously dislike "our sisterhood" since it's sexist and I'm 38 I have nothing in common with an 11, 12 or 13 year old since those are my kids ages, they're not my sisters, they're my children). I have so many ideas but this is her line not mine so hopefully she realizes that there is still work to be done. Do you folks think Michelle is out of touch with her fan base?


 Lol! I feel the same and not digging the whole "sisterhood" thing as it exists now. I understand the concept of the community and trying to empower women, but the whole line and launch looks so pre-teen it's difficult to take seriously. Also the fact that Michelle is deleting negative comments goes against the whole "you inspire me" concept. Unless she truly is taking note of the negative comments and suggestions. It's so contradicting to say the fans I inspire me and the whole makeup line is made for the fans but then delete criticism from the fans you claim to draw inspiration from.


----------



## MoiSurtout (Aug 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Do you folks think Michelle is out of touch with her fan base?


 A lot of comments here show people think the marketing/packaging is very youthful, which would suit her young audience. If it's an audience that doesn't have the frame of reference to know the products aren't top notch, that would fit too. Why give the best to young people who can't tell the difference?* The only thing off then is the price, which means the launch price won't last. They'll have some kind of amazing sale and everyone who was on the fence initially would cave, just in time for the holiday season. And when Michelle's popularity is played out, L'Oreal will find a fresh new face and Michelle will laugh all the way to the bank.

(* I'm not condoning this!)


----------



## quene8106 (Aug 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kristine Walker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

First those ages shouldn't be able to register, secondly WTF does a 48 year old woman want to do with those ages? I have purses older than those children. 
lmao! this reminds me of whenever my fiance goes to his fraternity events at his alma mater and he tells the new members that he has memories older than them. he was in 5th grade when these college kids were born, lol


----------



## gayestbaby (Aug 20, 2013)

Michelle deleted a comment I made on her post about the life palette in which i called into question the lack of quality. A combination of that and the fact that I can't seem to find reviews anywhere other than the em site makes me think that perhaps she is trying to get people to blindly buy her products just because they are attached to her name.


----------



## Kristine Walker (Aug 20, 2013)

Well I'm not going to review until I've actually worn the products for 2-3 weeks. My 2nd Life palette (Career) should get here either today (Tuesday) or Wednesday. So when I've had time to use everything (2 life palettes, eyeliner, pot gloss, and lip palette) for enough time to have a very firm and clear idea of how the products work for me, I will tell y'all!

   Since I never use any shadow without a primer, that will be the way I test. The only non-em makeup items I will use during the test period will be BB cream and mascara.






I love test-driving new products!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 20, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *gayestbaby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> For that kind of price the quality should be great without any help from a base


 Totally agree with this...I can wear my cheapo Coastal Scents shadows without a base and still get pretty good pigmentation and staying power...and I've gotten most of those for about 1/6 of the price of the em one. I appreciate the effects of a good base or primer, but if I'm going to spend that much money on something, it should be able to stand on its own decently...if I"m just relying on my base or primer to get good results, I might as well stick with the cheap stuff and spend that money on something else!

Whenever I get new shadows, I always swatch them without primers first. Even though I pretty much always wear primer or a base. Just because I like to know how they perform on their own!


----------



## ultajunkie (Aug 20, 2013)

I have to say that I am not really a fan of Michelle's. I have heard buzz about her from various people I watch on youtube and then even moreso with the launch of this line. For me, the prices are MUCH too high. If I am spending a lot of money on a palette it is going to come from Urban Decay or high end brands I enjoy like Chanel, Guerlain, Dior, or even the new Marc Jacobs line that I am absolutely loving. I wish her much success but I am not going to register for a site when I can't even just initially be a lurker and check out the products. Also, I think L'oreal should be putting their muscle and cash behind companies that they own and bring some really good products to the table. It has been a long while since I HAD to have something that L'oreal has put out, but that's just me.


----------



## Jac13 (Aug 20, 2013)

The new Marc Jacobs colors are beautiful. I am thinking about buying some this weekend.


----------



## natural7 (Aug 21, 2013)

I would like to know about the flawless finish powder that's on Michelle's line. If anyone has tried it, please do a review. I don't really trust the reviews that were already made on her site. Thanks!


----------



## RockingPretty (Aug 21, 2013)

Raeview on YouTube or theraeviewer.com just Instagrammed a photo of the Day Life Palette. I'm curious to see what she says about it. I trust most of her reviews except for the obviously sponsored ones. She knows Michelle so it might be interesting.


----------



## Jac13 (Aug 21, 2013)

I am sure she will not give her friend a bad review.


----------



## Dockmaster (Aug 21, 2013)

So...I got to thinking about this line and some of the products that the Loreal Home Testing Group girls have been testing over the last year or so.  I wonder if any of us have actually done some testing for EM.  I personally did a BB cream test, I know that others have tested powders, eyliners, lipsticks, lip gloss, and lip balms.  We never know brands or anything just here is a lipstick, wear it for 3 days or whatever and fill out a survey.  We get product for compensation, lately it has been several items from Loreal's brands mainly Lancome.  Maybe we will eventually get EM.   Just me random thinking!


----------



## skylite (Aug 21, 2013)

I just got a welcome email from EM... I never signed up. Is it possible that they're auto enrolling ipsy subscribers ?


----------



## lovepinkk (Aug 21, 2013)

> I just got a welcome email from EM... I never signed up. Is it possible that they're auto enrolling ipsy subscribers ?


 I just got the same email..


----------



## skylite (Aug 21, 2013)

> I just got the same email..


 Guess it's time to examine ipsy's privacy policy ...


----------



## zadidoll (Aug 21, 2013)

I checked my daughters emails (two of the three at least) and they didn't get the email.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 21, 2013)

Hmm, I didn't get that email, either...yet, at least!


----------



## beautyzar (Aug 22, 2013)

> I feel like the packaging is cute for like forever21 kinda thing, but not for a high end brand. I think they were definitely trying to cater to EVERYONE, but that's not always possible. The packaging looks very plastic cheap ... I am intrigued by the concealer palette, but I really do wish it didn't look so cheap. It looks like a play set for kids, not real makeup.Â


You just hit the nail on the head!I couldn't quite think of what the brand looked like and Forever 21 make up is perfect! Play make up is really good and made me laugh out loud until a friend showed me her Love palette: She was not laughing, she was very disappointed: It was poor quality at Lancome pricing!!! Do not purchase until you can see the products for yourselves ladies and gentlemen!


----------



## TheDivineMsd (Aug 22, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I checked my daughters emails (two of the three at least) and they didn't get the email.


 It went straight to the spam inbox. Google knows! LOL!


----------



## klutzyleo (Aug 22, 2013)

I'm definitely not thrilled with this line so far. First of all, the privacy issues are pretty serious and I find it absolutely appalling that they aren't jumping on the issue right away.

Second, I am never going to pay that much for make-up when it looks very similar to play make up I gave my daughter when she was a little smaller. The clear lids and layout of the palettes looks really cheap and cheesy and puts me in the mindset of drugstore makeup. 

Maybe I will change my mind if any of it gets included in an Ipsy bag. Maybe I will decide it's worth it, but honestly, when spending a lot on makeup I'm looking for quality product and packaging and it's seeming like Em is falling short in both.


----------



## Jac13 (Aug 22, 2013)

Klutzyleo, I have seen some drug store makeup with better packaging than this. Privacy is a big issue and can lead to theft. EM definitely seem to be lacking in her fraud/ security department.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 23, 2013)

I actually think the packaging is LESS attractive than most of the drugstore brands I can think of offhand...and from the swatches and reviews I have seen so far, the quality seems to be worse than some of the more affordable drugstore brands, to be honest...I haven't seen it in person yet, but the more I see, the less interested I am.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 23, 2013)

I just...don't get it. If you're going to launch a whole new makeup line, there should be something noteable about it. Maybe new adventurous colors, or some very unique products...something. Or, if it's standard, it should at least be excellent quality for the price. This stuff looks incredibly boring and the quality seems to suck. Disappointing.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Aug 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just...don't get it. If you're going to launch a whole new makeup line, there should be something noteable about it. Maybe new adventurous colors, or some very unique products...something. Or, if it's standard, it should at least be excellent quality for the price. This stuff looks incredibly boring and the quality seems to suck. Disappointing.


 That's why I feel like it was an attempt to make a quick buck off of her "name." I feel like Michelle has a very niche audience (I mean... none of my friends use youtube for makeup tips). I never hear her name outside the internet. And then all of a sudden she has a cover line on the cover of the Vogue September issue? I feel like L'Oreal put some money in to this hype to help sell it.


----------



## gayestbaby (Aug 23, 2013)

I feel like an actual useful makeup tip on youtube is few and far between. It's mostly a "here watch me put on makeup" type thing. I think there are much more experienced makeup experts out there than michelle that could have put together something great but unfortunately none of them have them "fame" factor, so it's fairly obvious that it is just a name thing.


----------



## TracyT (Aug 23, 2013)

Without having purchased or received any of the line, I agree with the issues of quality, concerns with online privacy, and bewilderment at how she ended up in Vogue. So ... having not tried it and like many hoping it'd be in an ipsy bag... what piece of her line would you want to see?

I can see an eye shadow sample might further tank her feedback. 




 Lipstick? Waterliner? Mascara? Lip balm?

Call me crazy, if the em and ipsy worlds collided and for one month's bag it was ONLY one of those quadrants/deluxe samplers do you think you'd jump for joy or cry? 

The more I read about the line, I think I might cry a little.


----------



## zadidoll (Aug 23, 2013)

Wow. Congrats to Mish for landing her name on the cover of Vogue. As I said before, she's one smart cookie who was at the right place at the right time.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *TracyT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Without having purchased or received any of the line, I agree with the issues of quality, concerns with online privacy, and bewilderment at how she ended up in Vogue. So ... having not tried it and like many hoping it'd be in an ipsy bag... what piece of her line would you want to see?
> 
> ...


 I'd be into trying one of the waterliners, there are some pretty colors.


----------



## DonnaD (Aug 23, 2013)

Maybe if she comes out with nail polish, I might consider buying lol.  I'm not a big makeup person but polish is my kryptonite.  If she is marketing to the younger set, there'd probably be some cool and funky colours...like the Lime Crime polishes which I would love to have but refuse to buy since I can't support a company/person like that.


----------



## Rhapsody (Aug 23, 2013)

That picture quality of the swatches is not very good. The shadows looked at least a little better in the actual video.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Aug 23, 2013)

I just got an email that I can "try" the makeup fro $27.50, you get a lipstick of your choice, a waterliner of your choice, and a sample of the lifestyle palette or whatever it's called, that includes a few eye shadows and a lip color. Free shipping on this also, I ordered it to try it, I have a youtube channel so I want to do a review. I'll definitely post my link once I try the products, so you guys can see what I think. I'm interested, didn't want to spend 75 bucks on that huge palette without trying a little bit. So i'm happy with spending 27 dollars!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jrenee (Aug 23, 2013)

Looks like she's responding to the price issue with a sample pack.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Aug 23, 2013)

hmm are the water liner and lipstick full sized? i'd totally to that for a waterliner, the turquoise looked amazing and the one i got from stila (in liquid eyeliner) just didn't work out for mine.


----------



## gayestbaby (Aug 23, 2013)

I wouldn't mind spending that much for all of that if I actually believed in the quality but I just don't..


----------



## jrenee (Aug 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> hmm are the water liner and lipstick full sized? i'd totally to that for a waterliner, the turquoise looked amazing and the one i got from stila (in liquid eyeliner) just didn't work out for mine.


 It appears to be full-sized.  I clicked the email link and it directed me to a page to choose waterliner, lipstick, and the life palette sampler.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Aug 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jrenee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It appears to be full-sized.  I clicked the email link and it directed me to a page to choose waterliner, lipstick, and the life palette sampler.


 ahhh. i went directly to the website and added the waterliner and lipstick and it automatically discounted them, but i'm still trying to figure out where i add the sampler.


----------



## jrenee (Aug 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *jrenee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## kawaiimeows (Aug 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jrenee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Me too.  It looks like you may not be able to 'choose' the sampler - maybe it's automatically added when you place an order?


 That's what I was wondering. I'm still on the fence about whether or not I want to order, just playing around with the website mostly, but these are probably the only circumstances under which I'll try EM, unless they decide to mail me something for free LOL. And that's mostly because I'm intrigued by the waterliner shades.


----------



## jrenee (Aug 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *jrenee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## kawaiimeows (Aug 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jrenee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I closed the window, yet I'm still intrigued.  But I don't really need more palettes or eyeliners (thanks to Hautelook's UD sale).  I really need lipsticks, but I'll hold off for something that's tried and true long lasting, with more shade variation.  The waterliner colors are stunning though - I love a good turquoise and teal, but the rose gold and grey are stunning.


 If I get a lipstick, I think I would get the color Be Mine because I don't have anything like it. I have so many pinks and corals and I need to stop myself from getting more.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Aug 23, 2013)

The website won't let me place my order.

The first order showed the add on of the palette, but now it doesn't in a different browser. I don't want to place the order and then I don't get the freebie :/

!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Aug 23, 2013)

I just called customer service, they said they "ran out" but if you call them they will make sure that you get it in your order.

I would call them and not place an order online!


----------



## kawaiimeows (Aug 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *v0ltagekid* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just called customer service, they said they "ran out" but if you call them they will make sure that you get it in your order.
> 
> I would call them and not place an order online!


 So, you're telling me a brand new makeup company ran out of it within an hour of announcing it, but that if you call them they'll send it to you. (i'm not accusing you of lying) That just doesn't make sense. Too much effort, I'll pass. I need to put my money into a new agenda anyway.


----------



## Playedinloops (Aug 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So, you're telling me a brand new makeup company ran out of it within an hour of announcing it, but that if you call them they'll send it to you. (i'm not accusing you of lying) That just doesn't make sense. Too much effort, I'll pass. I need to put my money into a new agenda anyway.


 Yeah this whole line is just another michelle phan fail imo. Nothing even looks that great?? 70 dollars will get me a nars palette.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Aug 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> So, you're telling me a brand new makeup company ran out of it within an hour of announcing it, but that if you call them they'll send it to you. (i'm not accusing you of lying) That just doesn't make sense. Too much effort, I'll pass. I need to put my money into a new agenda anyway.


 They didn't run out within the hour girl, they ran out within a couple of minutes. I was trying to place the order right away after I got it, and thought I did through paypal, but went back to the window and it never processed. So I tried again and wasn't seeing the extra goodie added, so I called them and that's what they said to me. They said they will add it and I will get an email with my order within a few minutes, and another email that says that the life palette sample is included in my order. 

Weird, but true lol. 

I'll post what the email says once I get it.


----------



## jrenee (Aug 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *v0ltagekid* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I just called customer service, they said they "ran out" but if you call them they will make sure that you get it in your order.
> 
> I would call them and not place an order online!


 Well that is unfortunate, especially since the sale goes until Sunday.  I"m sure it's a glitch since they have had some website challenges.

Calling them is the last thing I want to do - the whole point of this company's brand is to sell its products online.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Aug 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *v0ltagekid* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> They didn't run out within the hour girl, they ran out within a couple of minutes. I was trying to place the order right away after I got it, and thought I did through paypal, but went back to the window and it never processed. So I tried again and wasn't seeing the extra goodie added, so I called them and that's what they said to me. They said they will add it and I will get an email with my order within a few minutes, and another email that says that the life palette sample is included in my order.
> ...


 Yeah I'm not saying it's unbelieveable, per se, since I've bought many things online that sold out in minutes literally. I'm just saying that as a new brand that is relatively unknown (not like Nars or MAC) having a sale, who's target audience is a lot of younger girls who many not have *immediate* expendable income, I'm skeptical that they acutally sold out within minutes, unless they had very limited stock (limited enough that it wouldn't have ran from friday - sunday to begin with).


----------



## autopilot (Aug 23, 2013)

Oh well, no big loss.

thank you for choosing em cosmetics. a beauty guru will be with you shortly.

you are now chatting with 'Jessica'

*Melissa: *Hi, how do I add the life palette sampler to my order?

*Jessica: *i'd be happy to help you with that

*Jessica: *the response to our promotion has been overwhelming, and we have already ran out of deluxe eye palette samples in the original style

*Jessica: *you will be receiving a deluxe life palette sample with your order

*Jessica: *however it is not showing up on the order screen

*Melissa: *so it will ship automatically with my order?

*Jessica: *it will be automatically included. but to doubly sure, if you will provide me with your order number - i will personally make sure that your order is updated to include the deluxe sample.

*Melissa: *ok thank you, I'm still deciding on colours!

*Jessica: *i know there are so many to choose from!

*Jessica: *take your time and once you have placed your order feel free to contact us if you would like to verify that you'll receive the sample

*Melissa: *do you not ship to Canada?

*Jessica: *unfortunately, at this time we only ship within the us. we are planning to ship internationally. joining the em sisterhood is the best way to be connected and receive updates about em cosmetics.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Aug 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *autopilot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *Jessica: *unfortunately, at this time we only ship within the us. we are planning to ship internationally. joining the em sisterhood is the best way to be connected and receive updates about em cosmetics.


 "joining the em sisterhood" it sounds like a cult LOL


----------



## autopilot (Aug 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> "joining the em sisterhood" it sounds like a cult LOL


 I know! Um, no thanks...


----------



## CheshireCookie (Aug 23, 2013)

This is just a whole lot of weird, creepy and well, hate to say it, but untrustworthy to me....such a shame.


----------



## Lily V (Aug 23, 2013)

ok, for 27.50- it's worth it to take a risk.. (&amp; yea free shipping!)  I chatted w/ a CS person too, just to make sure they said the same thing (don't have to add it, palette will be added automatically to my order)- and of course I saved the chat transcript to email them if they forget to add it in my order.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

I got the turquoise waterliner, lipstick in love me &amp; then whatever surprise palette I get.  It was really tempting to get another waterliner at the same time, but I refrained- since I dont know how well to trust the quality yet... gonna hold off- but the rose gold, grey &amp; teal waterliners are really pretty looking!

and I got the "joining the em sisterhood" blurb too...  ahahha. _no_.


----------



## zadidoll (Aug 23, 2013)

I wish a GUY would use the chat and be told to join the sisterhood. THAT would be hysterical.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wish a GUY would use the chat and be told to join the sisterhood. THAT would be hysterical.


 Haha, yes...

"Um, I find it really sexist that you don't have a Brotherhood.  It's just hurtful.  Why can't we just have a Personhood of makeup-loving individuals?"


----------



## katelynbby (Aug 23, 2013)

I'm not really understanding why this line is only available online... wouldn't it make sense to release it in stores, which Loreal no doubt could do, where people could feel more comfortable forking over fat wads of cash for these products, as they can see the shades, swatch, and know that returning is easy?

OH WAIT.  You would have to be POSITIVE you were selling quality products...

So why not release it as a drugstore or lower or Ulta-range brand?  Isn't that where Michelle's targeted audience would do most of their cosmetic shopping anyway? 

OH WAIT.  Then you couldn't inflate the price so ridiculously high. 

I dunno.  This all seems so poorly thought out at best, manipulative and shady at worst. 

Even putting the Life palletes aside (if I'm buying something with clear lid, it will be those pretty and affordable new ELF Geo Palletes!)... did anyone see the concealor and lip palletes, where the intention was you could mix them yourself in this little well on the case?  Yes, because cleaning up a 30 dollar compact every time you need to use it sounds fun, with the area you would need to clean out being right next the the rest of the product. 

Once again, a little thought would have gone a long way.  How about a slightly thicker compact, with a slide out at the bottom for mixing colors and products?  It would provide more surface area for mixing, and could be slid back into the pallete to keep everything looking neat and pretty.  And then, when cleaning time comes, it can be easily removed from the pallete (like a drawer from a desk) to be washed, keeping the rest of the products safe from wiping and washing.


----------



## zadidoll (Aug 23, 2013)

BTW - They are listening to the complaints.

Fixed:


Ages in profiles
EMails in profile urls (fixed earlier this week)
Removed "broke" and "ballin'" from price adjustment.

Unknown if fixed:


Under age accounts.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Aug 23, 2013)

So this is the email that I got confirming that I will get my "sample" added on to my order.

The disturbing part is that the email is not ...professional looking? Nothing is capped, errors, and my order is wrong?

She says I got a sheer lipstick but I got the creme... I don't know, I emailed her back and asked to confirm that I am receiving the creme not the sheer lipstick.. I hope they reply quickly.

And also, I don't want to be part of the "sisterhood"... just wanna try your eyeliners, that's all Michelle... 

Quote: hi marcela,thank you for contacting em michelle phan. &amp; welcome to the sisterhood!we have saw your purchase from em cosmetics online (water liner andsheer lipstick) from the em kit. your deluxe sampler will be added toyour order, but you will receive the deluxe sampler in a separate order.we apologize for any inconvenience this may have caused, if you have anyother concerns please don't hesitate to contact us! thank you.if you have any further questions or want to chat, our beauty guruswould love to help you. feel free to e-mail us as well([email protected]), you can reach us at1-866-408-6191.our beauty gurus are available from 8am to midnight estmonday-friday and 10am to 7pm est saturday-sunday.thank you for shopping with em cosmetics!good luck!ikea -your beauty guru------------------------This email was scanned by BitDefender.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Aug 23, 2013)

> So this is the email that I got confirming that I will get my "sample" added on to my order. The disturbing part is that the email is not ...professional looking? Nothing is capped, errors, and my order is wrong? She says I got a sheer lipstick but I got the creme... I don't know, I emailed her back and asked to confirm that I am receiving the creme not the sheer lipstick.. I hope they reply quickly. And also, I don't want to be part of the "sisterhood"... just wanna try your eyeliners, that's all Michelle...Â


 I noticed in the chat someone posted with a worker, the employee typed in all lower caps. Idk if they're trying to look "young" or what. But I thought it looked incredibly unprofessional.


----------



## meaganola (Aug 23, 2013)

> I noticed in the chat someone posted with a worker, the employee typed in all lower caps. Idk if they're trying to look "young" or what. But I thought it looked incredibly unprofessional.


 It seems like that's a throwback thing. Way back when I first started on a bbs in 1992, that's how a lot of people on that board (all of whom were college-aged at the very youngest) typed. I've noticed a surprising number of companies that have their CS people type like that. Suki and Red Flower come to mind immediately. In those cases, it doesn't seem to be an effort to be young but rather an attempt to portray a low-key we-are-all-one-being-within-the-universe company personality. I half-expected them to sign their emails with "namaste."


----------



## zadidoll (Aug 23, 2013)

Whatever the reason I think it's unprofessional. This in turn leads me to think that they don't care about the customers so long as they look cool.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Aug 23, 2013)

I'm really confused as to why Michelle is still promoting (on her instagram) this sample deal if they're sold out of the palette and shipping it separately. She posted a picture about it long after we found out they were sold out. Seems like a last minute decision they werent actually ready for, so they can *try* to improve their image for customers.


----------



## zadidoll (Aug 23, 2013)

The bonus item is showing in my cart now.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Aug 23, 2013)

> The bonus item is showing in my cart now.


 Interesting. I wonder if its still shipping separately like one email said.


----------



## jrenee (Aug 23, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm really confused as to why Michelle is still promoting (on her instagram) this sample deal if they're sold out of the palette and shipping it separately. She posted a picture about it long after we found out they were sold out. Seems like a last minute decision they werent actually ready for, so they can *try* to improve their image for customers.


 I suppose because it's no longer sold out.  I just put a waterliner and lipstick in my cart and it shows up with a discount.  In addition, the sample palette shows up as a "bonus" item that is automatically included.  My guess is that they weren't really sold out to begin with, just poor training from their CS about how to handle a new item (the sample) not showing up in carts when people went through the check out process.


----------



## zadidoll (Aug 24, 2013)

I'm seeing reviews on YouTube come out and so far it seems that no one has anything bad to say on the cosmetics. Looks like I'm the only one who does not like the Life Palette - at least Night Life. Could the other palettes be better quality? Could be.


----------



## coffeecardigan (Aug 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> This is just a whole lot of weird, creepy and well, hate to say it, but untrustworthy to me....such a shame.


 Yup... I have no desire to be a Sister Wife... I mean, part of the sisterhood!


----------



## makeupgirl12 (Aug 24, 2013)

so michelle just posted this video about her work on Em Cosmetics, i really love her video on her work! anyway i think i'll give em a try since the video talked about the sample kit that's on the website now.


----------



## meaganola (Aug 24, 2013)

After seeing what a former boss went through with a certain company, I can't help but think of this whole customer-base-as-"family" thing as Emway.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Aug 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *makeupgirl12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


 1) Michelle's digs in NYC are nice. If it wasn't clear before, she's clearly very very well off (as a result of her own entrepreneurship, obviously). 

2) It seems a little weird she doesn't wash her face first thing in the morning before putting on makeup...???


----------



## katelynbby (Aug 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *makeupgirl12* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


 
Yup.  Not the least bit scripted.  *eyeroll*


----------



## zadidoll (Aug 24, 2013)

Well least we now know who is to blame for the quality of EM's products - Roseanne whatever her last name is since she's in charge of product development for Michelle to like and approve.

Ok, so I fast forward to this part and I cringed. Why? Because the girl pressed her finger really hard into the shadow and swiped not once but twice on Michelle's hand to show how rich and pigmented the color was. If it was that pigmented you wouldn't need a heavy hand (or finger in her case) much less swipe it on twice!

​


----------



## Yolanda Horton (Aug 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jbrookeb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I hate to say it but I don't see the brand surviving without a major overhaul to the website, packaging and prices. Hello Kitty is cheap and childlike but priced high because they've been around forever, have a huge fan base and cult following. But I'd be willing to bet a month's salary that the prices for plastic makeup palettes in the shape of a kitten's face didn't start out priced much more than a few bucks. It was the cuteness that had to draw people in, and only then could the prices slowly rise to where they are now. You've gotta get people hooked first and I just don't see this brand hooking the way they expect: kids will want it because it's juvenile but most won't be able to afford it; adults can afford it but most won't want it because it's too juvenile.
> 
> Selling makeup to women is like selling drugs - offer a little for free (Ipsy would have been a great jumping off point), then once the buyer is hooked, start raising the price until they're reduced to living in a van down by the river.


 And I just got a Hello Kitty Makeup brush set for 17$ so 75$ love you MP but not that much. after geting Andrea choice/nailtini's in multiple ipsy bags yes michelle put it in a ipsy bag.

Also When I started watching MP in 2007 it was like ohhh DIY stuff tomato masks, sugar scrubs. and how you can use drug store makeup for 10 different uses or make stuff yourself in your kitchen and not spend alot NOW you want me to spend 75$ now thats shes realized her dream I dont feel like shes the same but GOOD LUCK


----------



## Yolanda Horton (Aug 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Annakin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I have followed Michelle Phan's channel and blogs for a long time, and I really wanted to believe that she was a legit business woman. However after seeing all of the controversy unfold regarding her skincare line IQQU (Michelle claiming it was FDA approved when in fact, it was not) her jewelry line Ever Eden being of extremely poor quality, and her MyGlam/Ipsy venture (sending out re-labled products, charging customers and sending glambags with missing items and causing allergic reactions etc). It just totally discourages me from buying anything that is associated with her because of the way she responded, it was so unprofessional. I feel like this whole makeup line just *screams* to me that its yet again another rushed and lazy $$moneygrabbing$$ opportunity. I was reading on another gossip forum, that one of the round compacts she used from EM in a recent video, is already an existing product from Loreals own line. Honestly, if you want a better investment I would say, get a Ben Nye palette because you are getting more product. Just my two cents. It is expensive, but at least you know you are getting a good product and reputable company.
> 
> and btw,  I am not hating on her. It just annoys me to see her jumping onto all these new projects and then immediately abandoning ship, as soon as the criticism starts rolling in. Instead of actually addressing the issues. Hopefully this time around she will actually care about this line.. we'll see =


 I was wondering what ever happened to IQQU?????


----------



## katelynbby (Aug 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Well least we now know who is to blame for the quality of EM's products - Roseanne whatever her last name is since she's in charge of product development for Michelle to like and approve.
> 
> ...


 I noticed that as well (and of course the one girls' testing of the lip pallete... on her already painted lips....)

I wanted so bad to be really excited for this brand... I love the idea of more women in upper level and creative business environments, and self-made women... but everything about this brand seems so manufactured to the point of being very insulting.  I used to be a huge fan of Michelle, and I hate to rag on her as soon as she becomes successful, we women already gender in-fight enough as it is, and cosmetics/advertising/beauty is one area where that seems to happen more than it does in others... but while I can't really bring myself to hate on her, or her success, I also can no longer call myself a fan.  Her videos no longer interest me.  They don't provide particularly interesting tips, all the eye looks seem to be the same, and they are clearly sponsored.

Did you read any of MP's responses (and at this point, I can't help but wonder if it's even HER anymore...)?

"em is a luxury brand, that's why it's grouped with Armani, YSL, Lancome,ï»¿ Urban Decay, Clarisonic, etc. It's not a drugstore brand because I specially requested that we focus on quality of product and packaging. Even though em is a luxury brand,* the price points are still affordable. em is an affordable luxury brand*  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Hope this clears any confusion up!" -Michelle Phan

Emphasis mine.   Unless this is just for PR, the thought that this is her actual opinion on the prices EM is set at?  Then she really is divorced from her initial fanbase/roots.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Aug 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katelynbby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I noticed that as well (and of course the one girls' testing of the lip pallete... on her already painted lips....)
> 
> ...


 The difference between Armani, YSL, Lancome, UD, etc. is that they are all ESTABLISHED luxury brands. I have no problem with EM other than the fact that I think it is trying to be something that it is not right now. Those makeup names have something special attached to their name because they have built up a reputation. Reputation is earned with time, honest reviews, proven results, etc. Not giving out free palettes to bloggers/vloggers hoping that the "free item high" gives them good reviews. I think this is why it really bothers me that they keep trying to lump themselves with those luxury brands.


----------



## lovepink (Aug 24, 2013)

I agree!  And with the high end established brands I can go into a department store and sample them.  Either at the counter or take home a sample to try.  I am more willing to invest in a product if I know it can produce results.  And that if I do not like it depending on the store policy (such as Sephora) I can return it. 



> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> The difference between Armani, YSL, Lancome, UD, etc. is that they are all ESTABLISHED luxury brands. I have no problem with EM other than the fact that I think it is trying to be something that it is not right now. Those makeup names have something special attached to their name because they have built up a reputation. Reputation is earned with time, honest reviews, proven results, etc. Not giving out free palettes to bloggers/vloggers hoping that the "free item high" gives them good reviews. I think this is why it really bothers me that they keep trying to lump themselves with those luxury brands.


----------



## zadidoll (Aug 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katelynbby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I noticed that as well (and of course the one girls' testing of the lip pallete... on her already painted lips....)
> 
> ...


 Keep in mind her site - www.michellephan.com - is operated by the PR firm Eqal Media. Scroll to the bottom and on the bottom right is a tiny little logo for Eqal. Her own PR person seems to be Rebecca at The Brooks Group. As with you I hate to rag on this since I do know her via Ipsy.

I'm thrilled that her deal with Lancome/L'Oreal has expanded to this makeup company and I would love for it to succeed BUT that all said I still can't justify the prices on the quality of the shadows I've tried. I just can't. I look at Glamour Doll Eyes, Saucebox, Sugarpill, Lime Crime, Makeup Geek and a few other ladies with their own cosmetic lines and think to myself THAT is the way Michelle should have gone - affordable cosmetics, quality products.

Urban Decay is NOT a luxury brand it's prestige which to me is in the middle of the pack above drugstore but below luxury. Luxury brands to me are Tom Ford, Dior, Chanel, Givenchy, SK-II, YSL. Lancome is and always will be department store which is not luxury _*to me*_. I really do think that she is out of touch with what people really want. A 11/12/13-years-old girl is not going to be able to afford luxury products and some of her fans parents may not be able to afford it. As for Urban Decay since it was bought by L'Oreal it seems they stopped going to trade shows. I think L'Oreal may think that trade shows are below them since L'Oreal is such a luxury brand. I love Urban Decay but since L'Oreal's taken over it just seems... different. Shame, because UD WAS a company that was built on being unique and different but now it's all the same.




​ Keep in mind there IS a filter of some sort on this pic from MP's website. Look at the purple (third swatch) it's not pigmented at all while the black looks like it was swiped on a couple of times OR a heavy finger was used. The nude colors look non-existent. The lip products way too sheer.

As I said before I WANT her to succeed but I WANT quality products. I don't want to blindly buy products just because her name is attached. If they change the formulations of the products and make it on par with UD's formulas that would be better since UD products have typically been really good.


----------



## mommamowad (Aug 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm seeing reviews on YouTube come out and so far it seems that no one has anything bad to say on the cosmetics. Looks like I'm the only one who does not like the Life Palette - at least Night Life. Could the other palettes be better quality? Could be.


you didnt drink the koolaid Zadi....


----------



## katelynbby (Aug 24, 2013)

I also find it odd that MP and her little group are supposed to be color testing/swatching and they are using their _arms_.  I mean, it may be just because at this stage they are only taking a cursory look at the colors (having already more rigorously tested them) for the sake of arranging palletes, or because arm-swatching is so very youtube/online make-up reviewish, but at the same time I feel like: show off your eyeshadows on EYES.  Show off the lip products on LIPS.  Blushes on CHEEKS, etc.  The skin on your face is different in texture and shade than your arm, and the light hits your eyes differently. 

They mention in the video that they have spent far less on re-touching for Michelle's photos than with other brands.  Well, yeah.  Of course.  Because you only have one model, and a few headshots.  Everything else is arm-swatches.  If this brand is being backed by a giant like L'Oreal, and demanding such high prices for their products... surely they could splurge on a few more models?  Heck, if you are going for the youtube-guru fanbase, then invite some popular youtube gurus to act as extra models. Or even have a cute little modeling competition.  That's a great way to get the attention of teenagers and college age girls.  Plus, these girls will be able to provide little bios of personality and backstory and whatever that ties into EM's image that would otherwise look out of place or forced if gleaned or made-up for contracted models.
 

I'm getting paid here in the next week, and I'm on the fence about getting the 27.50 deal, if it's still even on by then.


----------



## zadidoll (Aug 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katelynbby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I'm getting paid here in the next week, and I'm on the fence about getting the 27.50 deal, if it's still even on by then.


 Sale ends tomorrow doesn't it?


----------



## katelynbby (Aug 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Sale ends tomorrow doesn't it?


If it does.... snap.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Aug 24, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *katelynbby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> If it does.... snap.


 Yeah the email EM sent out that someone posted definitely said this weekend only. I imagine unless sales do REALLY well (i'm just not seeing it at the pricepoint), they'll probably do some promos in the future. I wouldn't be surprised if there was something on or around black friday. I might get something then, I've just spent too much money for school this month haah.


----------



## Jillian Hardin (Aug 25, 2013)

In seeing the swatches on her website I'm not at all impressed-- particularly with the eyeshadows, which seem chalky and not pigmented. I feel like this is the over-priced equivalent of BH cosmetics. Pass.


----------



## HHummel (Aug 25, 2013)

I'm thinking about using this weekend sale to the starter set products. Are there any promo codes anyone knows of to sweeten up the deal?


----------



## FunAtTheCircus (Aug 25, 2013)

I was thinking of getting one of the life pallets. I really liked the idea of the night time pallet. When I saw that they were having a special I just couldn't pass it up. My hubby recently got a bonus at work so I figured lets do it!

Part of the fun of makeup for me is trying new things. I get SOO excited when seasons change and new makeup comes out. Here's what I do ... I live across the street from a Walgreen's so I get myself a hot coffee (if it's winter/fall) or an iced tead (if it's spring/summer) and I walk very slowly around Walgreen's new seasons makeup displays. I will look at the new things, put them in my cart and then trade things in and out of my cart depending on what looks better than others.. lol That being said, I promise you if I saw a loreal lipstick at 9.99 a pop, an eyeliner at 9.50 a pop, an eyeshadow pallet for 5.00 and a lip gloss for 5.00 a pop.. I'd buy it no questions asked just because I'm curious and want to try new things.

If I add all that up.. I'm at the same amount I spent on em cosmetics trial sale they had going on this weekend. I've never even seen one of Michelle Phan youtube videos. I am really happy for her though, I want to support a young, female entrepreneur. The creme rises to the crop, if this line isn't quality it won't last. Only time will tell if it's creamy, highly pigmented good quality makeup or if it is just junk thrown together to make a buck. I think this sale is a good idea. It's a great price, free shipping and gets EM cosmetics products out there in the communities hands. I just like makeup and want to give it a try. Who knows, I may absolutely love it. If not I got an eyeliner and lip color to try. I'm on the wait list for ipsy. I used to subscribe to birch box and want to give ipsy a shot. I really like giving things a fair shot.

Another thing I wanted to say was that I also agree with Zadidoll that comparing EM cosmetics to YSL, Dior, Chanel was really odd. All of those brands have been around since the 1950's (I'm intrigued by the history of makeup). I'm a little shocked EM cosmetics would think they have that type of reputation. In fact I think it is kind of silly. I think of Chanel &amp; Dior as the ultimate in chic, classy, and feminine.


----------



## iPretty949 (Aug 25, 2013)

MY.BRAIN.IS.BLEEDING.WITH.THAT.LUXURY.BRAND.THING!

(photo from GG forum)


----------



## jrenee (Aug 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *iPretty949* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I love the follow-up comment though - it's an insult to high end established luxury brands to compare EM to them. So true.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 25, 2013)

That just rubs me the wrong way. A luxury brand my foot...


----------



## autopilot (Aug 25, 2013)

You can't just say you're a luxury brand and have it be so! Price alone does not a luxury brand make!


----------



## meaganola (Aug 25, 2013)

[No message]


----------



## kawaiimeows (Aug 25, 2013)

Interesting analysis meaganola. It kind of piggy backs off why I firmly believe that L'Oreal is responsible for getting her in the September issue of Vogue (just in time for the launch of em eh?). They have the money to make it happen, and Anna Wintour has turned Vogue in to a commercial enterprise, rather than a high fashion journal like it was in the 80s-90s. I think if Vogue REALLY cared about her or what she's done, she could have easily been featured for ipsy months upon months ago, since she had a big youtube following then as well.


----------



## zadidoll (Aug 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *HHummel* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm thinking about using this weekend sale to the starter set products. Are there any promo codes anyone knows of to sweeten up the deal?


 There is a free mascara with the purchase of $35 or more however it's a unique code which is obtained if you sign up via a friend's link.

Free eyeliner with the purchase of $60 or more from ipsy which I think is ipsy60.



> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It feels to me like L'Oreal found someone with a cult following and turned that person into a brand.  The sisterhood thing is just a new stage in the I-you-we evolution of its core advertising slogan.  Because this is a company with a sizable advertising/marketing budget, this line could work, especially if there are more specials to buy things at lower prices before committing to a higher price tag -- but not at this price point.
> 
> Also, back to the all-lower-case thing:  It looks like it is part of the brand identity.  That's how all of the website copy is done.  Even when you try to type capitals in the search engine, it changes the text back to lower case.  That smacks of pretension to me.  (Also, I really don't like the fact that as of right now, you can't buy refills for any of those palettes.  They are not "refillable" to me unless you can actually buy the things to refill.  And the pans in the smaller palettes aren't removable, and that appears to include the free sampler.  Also, my OCD *hates* the way those things are set up.  In addition to mixing the cream and powder products, they're not linear.  Hate hate *hate*.  It just doesn't look streamlined *at all*.)


 When you put it that way, why am I reminded of the Borg Collective? LOL

I'm probably going to run into Cosmetic Addiction tomorrow in Seattle since we're going to the zoo and she was going to the zoo. I'm taking the palette with me so I can have her take a look at it and see what she thinks. That's if we do run into each other since no real plans on getting together were made.

Oh... had to edit this because I just saw this on Sephora's site - Sephora Collection Makeup Academy - retail $49.50 (value $210). THIS is what I wish L'Oreal did with the Life Palettes. Sell the palettes for $37.50 and put a higher value on it.



 

 






They've fixed a few more things that I pointed out. So a recap of what I posted and what's been fixed and what hasn't.


Ages in profiles: removed.
Exposing e-mail addresses while viewing someone's profile: fixed and removed.
Under age members (COPPA violations): Unknown since the ages in profiles were removed but all of those accounts should be removed and an age check put into place.
Life Palettes listed as 12" x 12": Removed.
Pan sizes in Life Palettes not listed: Still unknown.
Weight values of each individual pan in the Life Palettes listed: Unknown.
Photoshopped images of lip and eyeliners colors (same image used, only lip or eyeliner color changes): Still there (due to the fact the swatches are photoshopped we don't know if the pictures are accurate to the products).
Return policy not easily accessible: still not easily accessible
A segment from Michelle's Picture Perfect Day video in which she uses L'Oreal's True Match powder being claimed to be actually EM's Love Me For Me powder is still used. Either remove that portion of the video (since it's clear the compact says L'Oreal True Match) or remove the original video since it's misleading as it does say in the video and credits that it's L'Oreal's True Match.


----------



## HHummel (Aug 25, 2013)

I'm really glad they are having this weekend discount. I didn't think I'd ever try the products with how expensive they are, unless they were included in Ipsy. I ordered the liner in Ros Gold, and the sheer lipstick in One True Kiss. It seems the bonus palette it not what is pictures, but will consist of 3 full size eye shadows and a lip pan.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Aug 25, 2013)

Welp, I went ahead and went for the $27.50 deal and used the promo code FIRSTORDER to take shipping off, so I roughly paid $30 total. I decided this would probably be the best way to review a good variety of the products (deluxe size sample palette, eyeliner, lipstick, etc) before writing the brand off completely. This is going to be a make or break review for me! So far though, I'm not liking how long it's taking for me to get my confirmation email. I placed it about 25 minutes ago. Hmmmmm, anyone else that has placed an order had to wait that long for one?


----------



## zadidoll (Aug 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Welp, I went ahead and went for the $27.50 deal and used the promo code FIRSTORDER to take shipping off, so I roughly paid $30 total. I decided this would probably be the best way to review a good variety of the products (deluxe size sample palette, eyeliner, lipstick, etc) before writing the brand off completely. This is going to be a make or break review for me! So far though, I'm not liking how long it's taking for me to get my confirmation email. I placed it about 25 minutes ago. Hmmmmm, anyone else that has placed an order had to wait that long for one?


 Cookie, you didn't have to use the free ship promo since it already had a free ship built into it.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Aug 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Cookie, you didn't have to use the free ship promo since it already had a free ship built into it.


I thought that myself, but it was charging me shipping ($7). The code took it off.


----------



## zadidoll (Aug 25, 2013)

Weird!


----------



## CheshireCookie (Aug 25, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Weird!


I know right? Maybe it was going to take it off at the very end of the order, maybe I didn't go far enough? When I looked at the order summary it was there. Oh well! C'est la vie! lol


----------



## FunAtTheCircus (Aug 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I should probably put a warning here:  I'm feeling *really* cynical (about the world in general, not just this line) instead of just moderately cynical lately.
> 
> ...


 You are absolutely correct, I should not have called her an entrepreneur. Thank you for pointing that out.

Regardless, I still am looking forward to trying it. Perhaps because I *want* it to be good quality and even when things aren't I'm happy to try new things.

I love L'Oreal as a brand. I really like many of their drugstore products as well as brands they own.  I wish they would have approached em cosmetics in the way they approach Lancome. But in all honest I think big companies see the younger generation as brainwashed by these youtube "celebrities" (and I use that word very very lightheartedly). It's sad but like I said in my original post the cream rises to the crop. I'd bet 20 to 1 that em cosmetics won't be around in 10 years.


----------



## FunAtTheCircus (Aug 26, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> I know right? Maybe it was going to take it off at the very end of the order, maybe I didn't go far enough? When I looked at the order summary it was there. Oh well! C'est la vie! lol


Very weird.. I didn't even know it was going to be free ship and I kept trying to put one of her pallets in my cart because that's what I thought the free gift was ... and ended up going to my cart and saw free shipping and the pallet in my cart.

Did you buy anything more than the $29.50 trial set?


----------



## CheshireCookie (Aug 26, 2013)

> Very weird.. I didn't even know it was going to be free ship and I kept trying to put one of her pallets in my cart because that's what I thought the free gift was ... and ended up going to my cart and saw free shipping and the pallet in my cart. Did you buy anything more than the $29.50 trial set?


 Nope! Just picked out the eyeliner color and lipstick color. It automatically added the sample palette for me. I agree, I was confused on that too lol. I finally noticed it in the cart after a minute of looking around!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## beautyzar (Aug 26, 2013)

> I'm definitely not thrilled with this line so far. First of all, the privacy issues are pretty serious and I find it absolutely appalling that they aren't jumping on the issue right away. Second, I am never going to pay that much for make-up when it looks very similar to play make up I gave my daughter when she was a little smaller. The clear lids and layout of the palettes looks really cheap and cheesy and puts me in the mindset of drugstore makeup.Â  Maybe I will change my mind if any of it gets included in an Ipsy bag. Maybe I will decide it's worth it, but honestly, when spending a lot on makeup I'm looking for quality product and packaging and it's seeming like Em is falling short in both.





> I love the follow-up comment though - it's an insult to high end established luxury brands to compare EM to them. So true.


Great come back! Love it!


----------



## Annakin (Aug 26, 2013)

Can I request a post with eyeshadows of a different brand (but same colors) in one of Michelle's palettes for a quality comparison? for example EM vs MUG or MAC? I think that would be very interesting to see  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> what do you think?


----------



## FunAtTheCircus (Aug 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Annakin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Can I request a post with eyeshadows of a different brand (but same colors) in one of Michelle's palettes for a quality comparison? for example EM vs MUG or MAC? I think that would be very interesting to see  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> what do you think?


Yes, sounds good. I will try and do it when I receive the palette I ordered.


----------



## Ariesrules (Aug 27, 2013)

Make up is an artistry..similar to Art..that is why eyeshadow palettes looks like crayons while the Make up artists use Different brushes to color the face..in my opinion, this is what Michelle is trying to portray to the people in her newly launched Em products..every cosmetic line packaging is different, you won't see similar shapes &amp; design like what have we seen in other brands packaging (except people who wrote about the cheap plastic cover)..that was too harsh. If you love the way she packaged her products, grab it..if you are commented with disgust upon her product, might as well keep your mouth shut &amp; spent your money wisely


----------



## Ariesrules (Aug 27, 2013)

Emcosmetics is a baby,new, innocent &amp; still fresh from the oven..it will take time to prove whether the quality is good or otherwise..brands like MAC, Urban Decay are one of the best, they have been there for years..how could you compare a new brand product with something that has been qualified as the best on the shelves for years? Be realistic..when a baby is born, you can't expect them to walk or crawl..


----------



## kawaiimeows (Aug 27, 2013)

> Make up is an artistry..similar to Art..that is why eyeshadow palettes looks like crayons while the Make up artists use Different brushes to color the face..in my opinion, this is what Michelle is trying to portray to the people in her newly launched Em products..every cosmetic line packaging is different, you won't see similar shapes &amp; design like what have we seen in other brands packaging (except people who wrote about the cheap plastic cover)..that was too harsh. If you love the way she packaged her products, grab it..if you are commented with disgust upon her product, might as well keep your mouth shut &amp; spent your money wisely


 Every opinion here is a valid one as long as nobody is attacking other members. And I personally think packaging is always a major factor in the makeup I buy.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Aug 27, 2013)

> Emcosmetics is a baby,new, innocent &amp; still fresh from the oven..it will take time to prove whether the quality is good or otherwise..brands like MAC, Urban Decay are one of the best, they have been there for years..how could you compare a new brand product with something that has been qualified as the best on the shelves for years? Be realistic..when a baby is born, you can't expect them to walk or crawl..


 Michelle is the one comparing EM to these brands to justify her outrageous prices. If she's going to so that, then people should expect that quality from the makeup.


----------



## Ariesrules (Aug 27, 2013)

> Michelle is the one comparing EM to these brands to justify her outrageous prices. If she's going to so that, then people should expect that quality from the makeup.


 I didnt even wrote about the pricey tag yet, did I? I was writing only about the quality..people did say To compare hers with MAC..did I say about the price?? Get it right thank you


----------



## Jeaniney (Aug 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ariesrules* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I didnt even wrote about the pricey tag yet, did I? I was writing only about the quality..people did say To compare hers with MAC..did I say about the price?? Get it right thank you


 The price should be directly related to the quality... if the quality is not on par with the price point, it will fail.


----------



## Ariesrules (Aug 27, 2013)

Will just add Emcosmetics to my wide collections that I have now such as Urban Decay, MAC..I'm excited coz the packaging differs from the rest..I love cosmetics, name it all &lt;3


----------



## kawaiimeows (Aug 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ariesrules* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I didnt even wrote about the pricey tag yet, did I? I was writing only about the quality..people did say To compare hers with MAC..did I say about the price?? Get it right thank you


 You asked: "_how could you compare a new brand product with something that has been qualified as the best on the shelves for years? Be realistic..when a baby is born, you can't expect them to walk or crawl.."_

thus i answered your question. members here feel justified in comparing the brands because of the price point. if she wants to put them at the same price point, people are going to want the same quality out of it.


----------



## jrenee (Aug 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Ariesrules* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Emcosmetics is a baby,new, innocent &amp; still fresh from the oven..it will take time to prove whether the quality is good or otherwise..brands like MAC, Urban Decay are one of the best, they have been there for years..how could you compare a new brand product with something that has been qualified as the best on the shelves for years? Be realistic..when a baby is born, you can't expect them to walk or crawl..
> ...


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Aug 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ariesrules* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Make up is an artistry..similar to Art..that is why eyeshadow palettes looks like crayons while the Make up artists use Different brushes to color the face..in my opinion, this is what Michelle is trying to portray to the people in her newly launched Em products..every cosmetic line packaging is different, you won't see similar shapes &amp; design like what have we seen in other brands packaging (except people who wrote about the cheap plastic cover)..that was too harsh. If you love the way she packaged her products, grab it..if you are commented with disgust upon her product, might as well keep your mouth shut &amp; spent your money wisely


 Yes, because clearly the best thing to do if you have anything but a glowing opinion of something is to "keep your mouth shut". These are discussion boards, intended for discussion. Seeing as how you apparently created an account here just to talk about this line, I would think you would understand that.

I don't care how new or old a company is...if I'm going to pay high end prices, I want high end quality. Period. And as Michelle HERSELF compared em cosmetics to luxury brands, it is completely reasonable for us to compare them.

And yes, I think the packaging DOES look ugly and cheap. (And nothing like crayons...what?)


----------



## zadidoll (Aug 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Ariesrules* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Make up is an artistry..similar to Art..that is why eyeshadow palettes looks like crayons while the Make up artists use Different brushes to color the face..in my opinion, this is what Michelle is trying to portray to the people in her newly launched Em products..every cosmetic line packaging is different, you won't see similar shapes &amp; design like what have we seen in other brands packaging (except people who wrote about the cheap plastic cover)..that was too harsh. If you love the way she packaged her products, grab it..if you are commented with disgust upon her product, might as well keep your mouth shut &amp; spent your money wisely


 And what does this have to do with the quality or price of the products? What does this have to do with security and COPPA issues? No one is asking EM's packaging to be cookie cutter rather more unique. I do have the Night Life palette as it was given to me as a gift by Michelle's PR so I can say without a doubt that the quality of the products are not up to par with the price point it's set at. There are so many issues with the palette packaging. Almost everything I've pointed out has been corrected by EM including using people's email addresses in the url to their personal profile, the incorrect size listed on the site and a few other issues I discovered. Had I not posted about it and contacted them about it (kept my mouth shut) then their site would continue to be a violation of US privacy and COPPA laws which could have caused the site to be shut down from lawsuits either from someone whose info was compromised or by the FTC for violating privacy and COPPA laws. The issues were serious, serious enough that they opened themselves up to a lawsuit which still could potentially happen due to the fact 11 and 12 year old girls had their full names, ages, locations and email addresses exposed. I know Michelle and I know she listens to people which is why MyGlam (now Ipsy) has improved dramatically because she and the people at Ipsy LISTENED to the COMPLAINTS.



> Originally Posted by *Ariesrules* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Emcosmetics is a baby,new, innocent &amp; still fresh from the oven..it will take time to prove whether the quality is good or otherwise..brands like MAC, Urban Decay are one of the best, they have been there for years..how could you compare a new brand product with something that has been qualified as the best on the shelves for years? Be realistic..when a baby is born, you can't expect them to walk or crawl..


 EM Michelle Phan is a new company however L'Oreal, which OWNS EM, is not. While it's Michelle's name and reputation on the line it's THEIR money, THEIR site. They own the trademarks to EM Michelle Phan, Michelle Phan and M Phan as Michelle sold it to them. As such L'Oreal has no reason to put out overpriced products that are not up to par with their other so-called luxury lines. Have YOU tried any of the palettes yet? I have. As I said, I have the Night Life palette and the quality of the product does NOT measure up to Urban Decay (also owned by L'Oreal) much less MAC (owned by Estee Lauder), Lancome (owned by L'Oreal), Dior, Chanel, Tom Ford, Givenchy or any other prestige, luxury or designer brand. The quality of the products can be and HAS TO BE improved upon to justify the price they're asking.

While EM is a new company, L'Oreal is not and the formulas belong to L'Oreal so there is absolutely NO REASON for the quality to be poor and the prices to be outrageous.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Aug 27, 2013)

ahahah I can't believe it took us this long to have angry MP's stan trolls invading MUT. XD


----------



## kawaiimeows (Aug 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ahahah I can't believe it took us this long to have angry MP's stan trolls invading MUT. XD


 Took the words right out of my mouth


----------



## meaganola (Aug 27, 2013)

What Zadidoll said. I don't think of this as a Michelle Phan venture. I think of this as L'Oreal's newest line. And if they want to position it at a quality level/price point above Urban Decay and LancÃ´me (both of which I believe are considered "prestige" rather than "luxury"), it had better be more impressive than those two. It has to impress me on a Chanel level, so that has to be *earned*. That hasn't happened here.


----------



## zadidoll (Aug 27, 2013)

First let me say that I don't consider Lancome to be a luxury brand. I've always felt that Lancome is a stuck up brand that's overpriced and that the quality of Lancome (when I'd test it at the mall) was just not on par with Urban Decay. This is how I rank cosmetics (with examples; keep in mind due to the fact there are thousands of brands I'm only going to list a small amount as an example):


Designer/luxury: Chanel, Dior, Tom Ford, Givenchy, SK-II.
Prestige/Pro: Urban Decay, MAC, Stila, Smashbox, Too Faced, Obsessive Compulsive, LORAC, Benefit, Bobbi Brown, Lancome (it's a stuck up brand but it's a prestige brand). Then there are PRO lines such as Ben Nye, Reel FX, Temptu, Dinair, Graftobian, Mehron and other lines not available to the general public or maybe available to the general public but not easily obtainable.
Indie: numerous to list but Sugarpill, Saucebox, Glamourdoll Eyes, BFTE.
Drugstore/Mass market: Revlon, Maybelline, Covergirl, ELF, L'Oreal, NYX, etc.
TV/infomercial: unless it's sold at ULTA, Sephora, Ricky's or a mall store like Macy's, Nordstrom or JCPenney it's on the bottom.

That said, EM Michelle Phan if I were to leave out her name from it and view just as EM by L'Oreal to ME the line would rank on my list as a drugstore/mass market product line. Again, I WILL state for the record that I have not tried any of the other products OTHER than the Night Life palette and to me the product quality is NOT on par with prestige, pro or designer/luxury brands. That's just how *I* feel about it.

To me if it's to be a luxury brand then the packaging of the Life Palettes has to be improved. The palette is a heavy plastic with a thick clear plastic top. It WILL break or crack if dropped. The placement of lip products with powder products also bugs me due to the fact that it's not sanitary. I gave my eldest a Stila compact for Christmas a year or two ago and it's similar to the EM Life palettes over time the lip pans in it because a disgusting mess. She also dropped it and the cover broke off. Thankfully I only paid $20 for it and for me when I look at the Life palette I see that it does not compare price wise or quality wise with that Stila palette which was $55 LESS THAN the EM palette.

Now HAD the quality lived up to MY expectations then I'd be raving about the product left and right. I don't look at the name of the person attached to it. I LIKE Michelle, I've met Michelle, I know the folks at Ipsy which is the other company she co-founded. I WANT her to succeed but I WANT the products to be QUALITY products (at an affordable price of course). At this time the quality of the Night Life palette does NOT live up to MY expectations of what a LUXURY brand should be. I want pigmented, creamy/buttery/soft shadows that are silky to the touch not dry with a weird texture (corduroy-like). I want the colors to be easily blendable, easy to work with. I want the palette to be less bulky, more streamlined, easily stored (due to the shape it's more difficult to store). There are so many things that I personally do not like about the Night Life palette BUT honestly, I WOULD be willing to give her products another shot IF the formulation of the products were on par with Urban Decay. I said it before the colors are pretty, granted nothing unique, but pretty. I GET the concept but to me it didn't live up to what I expected.

Hopefully these things will be corrected because I would purchase more products if the quality of the products lived up to my expectations.


----------



## katelynbby (Aug 27, 2013)

Oh well, looks like I'm not going to be getting the coolio sample kit.  I wait with baited breath for everyone's reviews on the liners/lippies/shadows.  I have been seeing more reviews pop up on youtube, including from "reviewsbyjamie" or something.  She's apparently reviewing, like, the entire line.  She waffles a bit but I sense she's being very honest and thorough.  And yeah, even the slightest crit she gives garners a bit of flaming in the comments section.


----------



## sydneychantelle (Aug 27, 2013)

Honestly, the whole thing ticks me off. She's had a following of devoted young girls all of these years, and goes on about how this makeup line is for them, and the turns around and makes the prices ridiculous. It's not cool. Just because your name is on it doesn't mean it should be priced where its at. She's a girl who started making videos, of all things, she's no established fashion designer or big name. Im happy she's made it to where she has and she deserves her success, but she's not keeping the fans in mind anymore, clearly, so I'm tired of hearing about it. Unless I get any of her products in an ipsy bag, I won't be ordering any off the site. Like, nobody has even tried these yet! What gives her the right to sell them right off the bat at such high prices?


----------



## Tofubeauty (Aug 27, 2013)

Hi, I've been reading this forum for a long time now and just decided to join the forum. Thank you very much for sharing the information on the products and everything. I just wanna say that my experience with the Life Palette by Michelle Phan might be different here. Honestly, I read lots of negative comments on the Life Palette mostly about the price. However, there are some of the colors that I do not have, and I felt many times I spent money on the high end products because of their name, and ended up didn't like them. I kind of like Michelle's color selections. I think all the life palettes consist of the colors that I can see myself wearing everyday. So I give it a try. I just received the Love Life Palette few days ago and waiting for 2 lipsticks and 2 waterliners that I bought out the $27.50 promo last week. And yeah, I should get 2 quads of the sample delux life palette too. IMHO, this is a good deal, and I will update my opinion on those. About the Life palette, surprisingly I don't feel the package is as cheap as I heard people say all around the net. When you get a hold of it, it's very solid and I don't think it will slip off my hand easily. Yes, it's the clear plastic, but I think the palette itself is very strong built. It's a magnetic palette all over, so it's very easy to open however the cover is heavy so I still feel very solid. Unlike the package of some of the cheap brands like elf, or wet 'n wild. When it's drop, which it can happen, I don't think the em case will break. However, the eyeshadows probably will be all over the floor. That is normal for all magnetic palette. If any of you owns a Unii Palette, you will probably know what I am talking about. The price for a small Unii palette with mirror is $30. Compare to Z Palette which is cheaper, I choose Unii palette's plastic case anyday. Because, it feel solid in my hand and can travel with it. I believe both em and Unii use the same plastic material. However, Unii has a snap to lock the case so when it's dropped, the eye shadows will be protected. The life palette doesn't have the snap, so i think if it does, it would be a perfect case. So I don't feel em package is cheap as you see just a small empty Unii palette is already $30 and people are still buying it. One thing that I like about the em palette very much is that it's functional, reusable, easy to clean and convenient at least to me. When I bought the big palette from coastal scents, UD, etc . I ended up didn't use them much because they are bulky. I have to depot them and put them in magnetic palette. I do my make up at work anyway, so I need a small palette. And I don't like to depot my eye shadows especially the expensive ones because I broke them everytime when i do that. I depoted my UD Book of shadows and hated to throw the package away because it was so pretty. So I actually like that you can customize the palette without doing extra work or paying extra for a magnetic palette. The free travel size is very useful for me too. This way, I know I will get a lot of uses on the eye shadows. There are 4 quads in a palette, so you can make different looks. As sometimes, I do my makeup on car, train or in different places, I have to make sure that all my eyeshadows fit in the magnetic palette without leaving much space. Because this gives the shadows more protected when you move around with your purse. So having the travel size life palette is very convenient for me. Much better than carrying my Unii palette around. I only used the palette twice but already swatched all of the colors. For quality, honestly I do not feel different to my too faced shadow collections that I have and some colors are really comparable to Urban Decay's Naked. There are also some colors that I don't like too and I probably don't use them much, but that's normal for all the big palettes? The staying power is so far so good. I work from 9am to 10.30pm almost everyday, so I really need a good quality eye shadows. To be honest with you, I like the Life Palette better than too faced and Stilla eye shadows because of the color selections. I am very curious to see how they gonna price the individual shadows for refill. If the price are reasonable, I do not see myself buy anymore too faced. And I am done with Stilla's eye shadows a long time ago. Compared it to Urban Decay though, I think em fell a bit short in term of pigmentation. Of course, everyone loves the color intensity of Urban Decay, but some of their colors you don't use everyday. The colors in all life palettes are very easy to wear so I can see myself using it a lot. I am not a Michelle's hard core fan. I did not watch all of her vdo. I won't spend my hard work money to support a girl that I didn't know her personally. But I think some people may be interested to hear different opinions on the product. Hope this doesn't offend anyone. Thank you very much.


----------



## zadidoll (Aug 27, 2013)

Which life palette did you get? All of the large palettes are life palettes but each one is different. Mine is Night Life - Life Palette or as I call it the Night Life palette. There are six main palettes - Night Life, Day Life, Career Life, Beach Life, Party Life and Love Life.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Aug 27, 2013)

Hi there, so I wanted to update you guys.

I took advantage of that weekend deal, where they offered the 1 full sized lipstick, 1 full sized waterliner, and the free deluxe sample of the palette. 

I received part of my order today, I got the lipstick and the waterliner, no sign of the palette. They had told me it was going to be in a "separate order" since they ran out of it minutes after the email was sent out... -.- so I am guessing it will come later in the week.

I had ordered the waterliner in the color "in the nude" and the lipstick in the color "kiss me", the "in the nude" cannot be photographed on me because it's the color of my skin, so it doesn't show up. 

The lipstick, although very creamy and moisturizing is too/.. shiny? for my taste. Also, the color is completely different as the one advertised in the website. 

The one advertised on the website is an orange color. The one I received is clearly red with no sign of orange anywhere.. perhaps a hint of it as an undertone however not very visible. It only kinda shows up under yellow light. I am disappointed, I really wanted to like this line but we started on the wrong foot... seriously.

I tried attaching pictures here, but it doesn't let me. Could anyone let me know how to attach them? It says I don't have permission lol.

Thank you.


----------



## Annakin (Aug 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Amanda Warwick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Yes, sounds good. I will try and do it when I receive the palette I ordered.


 Thank you Amanda! =)


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Aug 27, 2013)

LOL on a hilariously meta note, someone on Tumblr hypothesized that Ariesrules is Michelle herself http://mishbunny.tumblr.com/post/59496138003/oh-michelle-is-that-you  /emoticons/tongu[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiimeows (Aug 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> LOL on a hilariously meta note, someone on Tumblr hypothesized that Ariesrules is Michelle herself http://mishbunny.tumblr.com/post/59496138003/oh-michelle-is-that-you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Michelle if you're reading, send me some free samples.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 27, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## FunAtTheCircus (Aug 27, 2013)

Michelle I want some free stuff too! I bet it is her.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Aug 28, 2013)

@cookie, when I was considering placing an order, I was going to order those colors you got exactly. Based on your review and another picture someone else posted of the lipstick, I'm really glad I didn't.


----------



## zadidoll (Aug 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautyzar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> LOL on a hilariously meta note, someone on Tumblr hypothesized that Ariesrules is Michelle herself http://mishbunny.tumblr.com/post/59496138003/oh-michelle-is-that-you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> ...


----------



## OiiO (Aug 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautyzar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ariesrules is jaci on the " loreal who is getting what" thread that is part of our MUT .. See???? Same speak too!


 And I thought Ariesrules was just a foreign fan using google translate or something, mainly because of the weird way the sentences were worded and very poor grammar... no offense to Michelle or to anyone with language problems D:


----------



## Jeaniney (Aug 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *beautyzar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ariesrules is jaci on the " loreal who is getting what" thread that is part of our MUT .. See???? Same speak too!


 I'm confused?  How is there any evidence that Jaci (or whoever) is actually ariesrules, and what is the evidence that ariesrules is actually Michelle? She has lots of fans willing to come to her defense and that tumblr post didn't say anything compelling, unless I missed that part.


----------



## zadidoll (Aug 28, 2013)

*sigh* Ok, I'm only going to post this once and after that any more accusation against any of my members being Michelle will result in that post being removed. Let's focus on the quality of EM products as well as the website itself not whether or not my members are Michelle.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Aug 28, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *sigh* Ok, I'm only going to post this once and after that any more accusation against any of my members being Michelle will result in that post being removed. Let's focus on the quality of EM products as well as the website itself not whether or not my members are Michelle.


 sorry i wasn't trying to stir up trouble! I just found it and thought it was amusing! I have no opinion either way. *shrugs* but some of the things people post on tumblr...


----------



## zadidoll (Aug 28, 2013)

Kyuu, it wasn't your comment that made me angry but rather the accusation that Jaci (whom we [mods] think she meant Jac13) is Michelle. Jaci hasn't been online since 2005 and has zero posts while Jac13 has been a member of MUT for a long time now and I want to say participated in the Secret Santa group last year so I know she's not Michelle. That's what set me off because we all know I'm protective of the members here.


----------



## beautyzar (Aug 29, 2013)

> Michelle I want some free stuff too! I bet it is her.





> Jaci hasn't been on MUT since 2005. Do you mean someone else?


My bad,I meant " jac13". And by "speak" I mean same use of words,not a language problem as another reviewer interpreted me to imply. I would never be so shallow.


----------



## beautyzar (Aug 29, 2013)

> My bad,I meant " jac13". And by "speak" I mean same use of words,not a language problem as another reviewer interpreted me to imply. I would never be so shallow.


And it was just a guess anyway. No harm intended. I am sorry if anyone was offended, truly. My apologies.


----------



## MissJessicaMary (Aug 29, 2013)

I thought I might like the new line, I mean Michelle seemed to use less expensive cosmetics in a lot of her videos and focus on younger viewers and more natural looks (or totally "editorial" looks). I realize I am not "young," but I do tend to wear more natural looks. Unfortunately, with the prices being as high as they are, I just do not see myself buying any of it. Particularly since there are tons of less expensive indie brands that use fewer or no chemicals, etc. and the fact that I like supporting small businesses when I can. That being said, I will continue to follow the brand to some degree. Kudos to her for everything she has done, I just do not think the brand is the right fit for me right now.


----------



## makeupgirl12 (Aug 29, 2013)

Also my husband noticed there is a dot in front of all the product packaging but not on the wrapping paper or the info card or the sample. Maybe some inconsistent branding there? He says adding the dot with the font that they used makes the brand feels like a medical based product. By itself the .em makes the brand feels like some sort of internet domain. My husband is a Bona fide michelle phan expert now, because all the video I watch and the Josh bags. LOL.


----------



## makeupgirl12 (Aug 29, 2013)

The ipsyâ˜… bags


----------



## Lily V (Aug 29, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Sorry you didn't get colors that looked like you hoped  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ANy chance you can post swatches to help any ladies who might be considering a purchase, since *the pictures on the site are obviously useless*.


 they are apparently completely and utterly butt-worthless!  and yes, I can take some pictures &amp; post them tomorrow.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jrenee (Aug 30, 2013)

Did anyone else get a link to the EM shopping experience survey?  About why I browsed their website, but chose not to buy anything?  Kind of feeling like they're stalking me.


----------



## zadidoll (Aug 30, 2013)

So I was at ULTA today and checking out the NYX single shadows for the Ipsy thread. After I swatched a few I realized that the black with the blue glitter/sparkles was pretty much dead on for the black with blue sparkles in my EM palette except that the texture in the NYX shadow was far better. I didn't buy it because NYX isn't on sale and I only buy NYX when it is on sale and with a coupon so I can get the most bang for my buck.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Aug 31, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Quote: Originally Posted by *coffeecardigan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ...


----------



## zadidoll (Aug 31, 2013)

Looks like EM is doing another weekend sale. I didn't even get an email notice on this but one of the other MUT members posted about it in the September Ipsy thread. I'm partially tempted but considering the colors are not true to life.



​ 

The bonus palette this time is Color summer getaway which is from the Beach Life palette. According to the info from Beach Life the colors in that quadrant are summer getaway (blush); onyx, bali sands, moroccan bloom, summer sunset, cruise, sparkling gold (eye shadows); bronzy tryst &amp; peach colada (lips). The underlined are what should be the colors in the sampler.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Sep 1, 2013)

This video review of EM products was on Temptalia's Sunday Link Love section today.


----------



## pandaristi (Sep 1, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *jrenee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did anyone else get a link to the EM shopping experience survey?  About why I browsed their website, but chose not to buy anything?  Kind of feeling like they're stalking me.


 Okay maybe I'm being a grammar police but shouldn't it be "Why didn't you make a purchase?" instead of "Why you didn't make a purchase?"

English isn't my first language but I noticed this and I think if it's inappropriate grammar then they should change it. Grammar mistake makes someone or a brand sounds unprofessional. Btw, one time I notice that Em Cosmetics Facebook page uploaded a picture to promote their "illuminater"... They have fixed it though, now it says "illuminator"


----------



## pandaristi (Sep 1, 2013)

I guess I did have grammar mistakes too. Anyway, I just noticed they didn't use capital letters...


----------



## pandaristi (Sep 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *MimiJoy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Read all the thread. Very interesting discussion. Thank you for sharing.


 Oh sorry, I didn't realize someone has mentioned that already. 

Btw, are any of you grabbing the lip palette + deluxe sample deal?


----------



## MimiJoy (Sep 2, 2013)

Pandaristi, ooops, my fault... I forgot to write "I have read all the thread" and omitted the subject. Please forgive me it was not intended that way  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## v0ltagekid (Sep 2, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *pandaristi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Oh sorry, I didn't realize someone has mentioned that already.
> ...


 

I took advantage of the lip palette deal. I had taken advantage of the lipstick/waterliner + sample deal as well, the lipstick turned out to be a completely different color. I ordered "kiss me" which was supposed to be an orange toned lipstick and instead I got a really cool toned dark red ?, but the lipstick itself is of really good quality, didn't wash off easily, I went through a whole meal with it. So I ordered the coral palette this time, hoping that it will truly be coral. I am still on the fence about the red lipstick, I might return it just because I already have so many red lippies. I will definitely post some pics once I receive my palette with the lip products.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pandaristi (Sep 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MimiJoy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Pandaristi, ooops, my fault... I forgot to write "I have read all the thread" and omitted the subject. Please forgive me it was not intended that way




Oh I see, don't worry no hard feelings! I just thought that I had just mentioned something that had already been mentioned!

 
Quote: Originally Posted by *v0ltagekid* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hi guys, I just wanted to update you. I posted pictures a few days ago. I ordered the color of lipstick called "kiss me" which on the website seems to be an orange toned warm color, and in reality I received a dark red. I had issues getting a response from the company, but at the end they issued a refund for the price of the lipstick. They were telling me to ship it back, but they wouldn't provide me with a return label that was prepaid. The label provided with the invoice isn't prepaid, even though they swear it is, the UPS man wouldn't take it. There's no bar code or anything on it, it's just plain white, so obviously they wouldn't take it. At the end of the conversation they apologized and let me keep the lipstick free of charge. Not sure what that means, since I did get it in the last "deal/bundle" they had, and not sure how much I'm getting back on my CC, but I guess I'm happy.
 
Huh it seems like they might have a pretty good customer service? I wonder if they will give full refund to everyone who complains about the difference of color in the website vs in real life. I had to go back and see your pictures to remind me, by golly that is a huge difference! I couldn't see a tiny bit of orange tone on your pics!


----------



## Kristine Walker (Sep 3, 2013)

It says on their website that they do not pay shipping for returns.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Sep 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kristine Walker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It says on their website that they do not pay shipping for returns.


Well, I don't want to pay for shipping if they sold me a product that doesn't resemble (not even a little bit) the color advertised. So I contacted them, and they said I was right, I shouldn't have to pay for shipping. But then told me to use the label "provided", but the label "provided" wasn't prepaid, even though they said it was, so I tried giving it to my UPS man who was like.. no.. no bar code, no account number, I can't take this. So I told them that, and so they told me I could keep it.

I'm happy they refunded my order partially, but at the same time how wrong is it the color was so off... I wonder how many people are getting the wrong colors... it seems to be a problem with the waterlines. I got the nude one so I can't tell.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Sep 3, 2013)

Quote:  Huh it seems like they might have a pretty good customer service? I wonder if they will give full refund to everyone who complains about the difference of color in the website vs in real life. I had to go back and see your pictures to remind me, by golly that is a huge difference! I couldn't see a tiny bit of orange tone on your pics!


Well, their customer service varies. I had to place my initial order over the phone because the website wasn't letting me add the free deluxe sample of the shadows, and I did get a nice rep. The second time I contacted them about the lipstick color problem, they sent me to email customer service, who didn't answer my emails. I sent the first email 6 days ago, and the second email 4 days ago, so I contacted them via the chat function, for which they basically told me I was dumb because the label provided "was prepaid", but seriously, it is NOT.

The color is completely different, I'm just so confused. I order online a LOT, and the colors are NEVER off like this much.


----------



## rbreit93 (Sep 4, 2013)

I have been following this thread for awhile and appreciate much of the information that many of you wonderful ladies have provided and am glad to actually comment now haha. This is a great community and I hope to learn much and add to it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I have also been wondering if anyone has noticed the videos that are available on the website. some are also available on youtube, a total of five so far since i've checked currently while almost all, or the rest are just available online on em cosmetics. I wanted to point it out i guess? besides the one tutorial she also posted on her own channel that is the same on the website. I thought i'd brought it up because...even if our expectations aren't up to par with what has been shown, it seems like she has put a lot of work into it and hopefully will continue to try to improve? Just based on the tutorials available, which are nice although i do agree, much has to be done with the quality and marketing (like....im loving the idea of putting samples in our ipsy bags) besides that, I've also noticed she uses brushes similar to her cosmetics line, and in addition to going international next year, and adding new cosmetics do you think a brush set will be a part of it as well? &lt;--got that idea from just watching the videos and many of the tutorials show similar brushes...

P.S. i'm not the best writer haha, so excuse the informality and the grammar issues  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thanks


----------



## FunAtTheCircus (Sep 4, 2013)

LuLu,
 

Thanks for posing Em Cosmetics by Michelle Phan first impression review video. It was great to see Judy's first impression on the cosmetics. I think Judy hit the nail on the head with her review. I think the lipsticks are wonderful.. (although wrongly named).. the mascara, blush/bronzer, eye shadow glitter topper, and highlighter/contour she really disliked.

She thought it was overpriced and most of the money went into the packaging.

I agree with her on all of it. I did think her eyeshadow by the end of the say kinda looked like it had faded quite a bit.. but she didn't mention that in the reviews so I don't know if that was just the camera and lighting.

It was a good video. I'd suggest folks who are interested in EM cosmetics watch it, Judy was very nice and honest.


----------



## Kristine Walker (Sep 4, 2013)

Somebody kill my craving for Cuddle Up Pink! I'm doing no-buy and it's just driving me nuts I didn't buy it when I bought my Life Palettes.


----------



## pandaristi (Sep 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kristine Walker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Somebody kill my craving for Cuddle Up Pink! I'm doing no-buy and it's just driving me nuts I didn't buy it when I bought my Life Palettes.

Don't buy it! It probably looks different in real life vs em website!


----------



## zadidoll (Sep 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *pandaristi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Kristine Walker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Somebody kill my craving for Cuddle Up Pink! I'm doing no-buy and it's just driving me nuts I didn't buy it when I bought my Life Palettes.

Don't buy it! It probably looks different in real life vs em website!


That's what I was thinking too. It's so beautiful in the pic but who knows what it really looks like in person.


----------



## Kristine Walker (Sep 4, 2013)

Thank y'all. I probably have 10 dupes for it and don't even know it. Craving killed.


----------



## autopilot (Sep 5, 2013)

Just something I picked up on as in my job I handle Quebec as my region:

I find it ironic that the product packaging appears to be bilingual English/French ("eyes/yeux" "cheeks/joues" and "lips/lÃ¨vres") yet they currently don't ship internationally. LOL


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Sep 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *autopilot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just something I picked up on as in my job I handle Quebec as my region:

I find it ironic that the product packaging appears to be bilingual English/French ("eyes/yeux" "cheeks/joues" and "lips/lÃ¨vres") yet they currently don't ship internationally. LOL
that's because l'oreal is a french company. also it seems to be a thing a lot of companies try to do to make themselves appear more international/fancy/prestigious. french beauty is still weirdly the gold standard.


----------



## jrenee (Sep 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This weekend's sale is up. It's buy the sampler palettes for $10 each. Keep in mind it's NOT a whole quadrant of colors but rather THREE shadows - one large pan, two small pans plus a lip pan. If it were all six samplers for $30 then it'd be a deal but six for $60 or $10 each... too expensive for just three shadows and one lip sample in each sampler. Granted if you buy it for $10 they'll apply the $10 to the full size palette if you choose to buy it by October 1 but I rather see these shadows given away for free in an Ipsy bag or sold at $5 each.

$10 for three eyeshadows and a lip pan?  I'd rather have another month of Ipsy.


----------



## mindcaviar (Sep 7, 2013)

Some thoughts on the em line: 

The marketing strategies for this line are poor. They have not had a big launch, and samples should be flowing like a river. Ipsy members should be treated as VIPs. They should have sent us something free in an ipsy bag and then launched deals after we'd all tried it. Ipsy subscribers are partly responsible for having built up her reputation, and also ipsy sales no doubt funded Michelle's ability to get a company to be a developer and a distributor to this project, and we deserve to be a big part of the launch. Word of mouth is a driving force behind makeup sales, particularly newly launched and indie branding. If one is going to promote "sisterhood" in an almost forced manner as one the em website, then sisters get to cut the line. Yes? 

The em website is crazy to navigate. For example, it took me awhile to figure out how to view all the color styles of the palettes after landing on one palette page. The website is not intuitively designed. I used to be a website designer. That's pretty bad if I have to hunt and peck and miss half of what is being presented. The not so web savvy person would likely be even more frustrated. I am also NOT a fan of the ipsy website, either. It makes no sense. You have to learn the lingo in order to begin using it. No one is notified if someone responds to your post or posts on  your page. There are no directions on the site. WTF is a "Glam Room" is something I am sure most people wonder when they first hit the site. I am glad they also have a FB forum or I would never have been able to connect with other ipsy members. 

I'm not sure who told MP "If you build it they will come," because the WWW aint like that! It all feels ridiculously pompous. And VERY over priced. You cannot depend on your flagship product to cost 75.00 without a HUGE load of hype and a whole lot of advertising and sampling. Even UD's big deal palette is only 50.00 and their fabulous cannot-do-without product Primer Potion is 20.00. If you don't have the money to market effectively-- get a great website with great photos, EASY to navigate as well as samples galore-- your product WILL fail, no matter how great it is. Lancome is behind this line and Lancome can afford to take a hit and still break even sampling the living crap out of the line until fans are convinced the products are worth a try.


----------



## evelynne (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm so disappointed with the whole launch of Em. =/ I too expected that ipsy subscribers would get a little sneak peak or sample in one of our bags as well. 

I really wanted to get a lip palette but the swatches are so disappointing! However I do remember something about there only being two matte lip colors (the ones I think actually look like a lipstick) in each palette and at least two glossy colors I dont remember what the other two were supposed to be.

I find EM to be really overpriced for what you are getting. I'm supposedly the target audience for the line (Teenagers) and neither me or my friends would easily drop $75 on a palette. Thats kinda crazy and I dont care what people say about the plastic and palette feeling nice and heavy, if I'm paying $75 for a single palette with some of the shadows being penny sized, I'd want the thing to be packaged like the UD 15th anniversary palette, nice, heavy, durable and pretty with a big mirror. The clear top reminds me of the quads you get at the drugstore. Also I remember watching Michelle's video of a day in her life working with loreal and she specifically said that they work really hard to make sure all colors look like the actual product and I'm just thinking are their photo editors color blind?

I wanted to order some lipsticks too because I hear those are actually amazing and I dont think theyre too expensive compared to everything else but the colors are way off. Em shouldve sent out complete sets to certain big beauty bloggers like Muse and Temptalia so they could do a comprehensive review and swatch comparison. I've noticed that they've been sending out individual sets with one of each item to bloggers to review but I dont find that at all helpful for color comparison only for quality review. Since we cant go to the store and swatch these ourselves (at least not everyone can) I felt like that could have been really helpful especially since everyone does their swatches in different lighting with different conditions, comparison of colors is almost impossible right now. Even though they have swatches on their website with all the colors swatched I cant tell which is which since there arent any labels I could find...


----------



## zadidoll (Sep 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *evelynne* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
I'd want the thing to be packaged like the UD 15th anniversary palette, nice, heavy, durable and pretty with a big mirror.

I have the 15th Anniversary palette from Urban Decay and the thing I hate about it is that it's a fingerprint magnet. It drives me crazy. I hope they never do another "mirror finish" type of palette again. It's pretty but such a pain keeping clean. LOL But I do agree, I wish the EM palettes were more like that and have a big mirror. I know the travel palette comes with a mirror which I wish was in the large main palettes.


----------



## meaganola (Sep 8, 2013)

It just boggles my mind how L'Oreal of all companies messed this launch up this badly. I just don't get it *at all*. Bad packaging, bad color representation, bad website, bad pricing considering what their target market seems to be, and bad marketing. I agree with the comment that they should have been sending samples out like crazy. All of the specials seem like too-little-too-late damage control and a desperate attempt at salvaging things. One thing that would have helped: sending out one big shadow, one small shadow, and one blush in packaging that would easily allow us to take the pans out of the packaging, and then they could sell the travel palette, and then we would *have* to get more pans to fill the palette! We can't have empty space! If someone is intimidated by picking out colors, hey, here's a pre-selected set to start with. They really missed an opportunity here. I also think they are going to *have* to send this stuff out in a sub sooner rather than later, and preferably in October or November in order to get placement on holiday shopping lists. They really should have launched at the same time as a bag inclusion. That would have led to a much more positive reaction than what they got. (And it also feels like someone at the company decided that *this* is how we want customers to behave without considering how customers *want* to behave, and, in short, I won't be surprised if this gets folded into another more-established line within a year or dumped completely and written off as a failed experiment.) (And it's about an hour past when I should have gone to bed, so I apologize for anything nonsensical here. I have lots of thoughts on this debacle, but I'm on my phone, and I can't get thoughts out as well this way compared to in a laptop keyboard.)


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Sep 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 One thing that would have helped: sending out one big shadow, one small shadow, and one blush in packaging that would easily allow us to take the pans out of the packaging, and then they could sell the travel palette, and then we would *have* to get more pans to fill the palette! We can't have empty space! If someone is intimidated by picking out colors, hey, here's a pre-selected set to start with. They really missed an opportunity here.

 
What really confuses me is that they aren't selling individual pans. So even if they DID this, you would have to buy more palettes to have anything to add to your travel palette, and then you'd have empty space in the other palettes! I just think everything is really poorly thought out with this company.


----------



## evelynne (Sep 8, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Â 

I have the 15th Anniversary palette from Urban Decay and the thing I hate about it is that it's a fingerprint magnet. It drives me crazy. I hope they never do another "mirror finish" type of palette again. It's pretty but such a pain keeping clean. LOL But I do agree, I wish the EM palettes were more like that and have a big mirror. I know the travel palette comes with a mirror which I wish was in the large main palettes.


I can imagine how crazy it would be to keep it clean, I'd go crazy with OCD cleaning it. I love big mirrors, I dont use them on a regular basis but when I travel its a lot easier not having to worry about having a mirror to do my makeup with.


----------



## FunAtTheCircus (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm still considering getting the night palette. The 2 things EM cosmetics has done well are their lipsticks and concept of creating all the makeup needed for one occasion.

I definitely would like to get another lipstick after getting cuddle up pink.


----------



## beautyzar (Sep 9, 2013)

> $10 for three eyeshadows and a lip pan? Â I'd rather have another month of Ipsy. Â


Ditto!


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Sep 9, 2013)

This small feature on Michelle Phan was in a glamour.com email I received today:

YouTube Makeup Guru Michelle Phan on Becoming a Beauty Superstar: "My Only Goal Was to Help My Family"


----------



## meaganola (Sep 9, 2013)

> What really confuses me is that they aren't selling individual pans. So even if they DID this, you would have to buy more palettes to have anything to add to your travel palette, and then you'd have empty space in the other palettes! I just think everything is really poorly thought out with this company.


 Yeah, I forgot to include that they need to sell refill pans, too. That was actually integral to my scheme, too! Ack!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Sep 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

What really confuses me is that they aren't selling individual pans. So even if they DID this, you would have to buy more palettes to have anything to add to your travel palette, and then you'd have empty space in the other palettes! I just think everything is really poorly thought out with this company.

Yeah, I forgot to include that they need to sell refill pans, too. That was actually integral to my scheme, too! Ack! 
lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I mean, the prechosen sets are nice and I'm glad they have them for people who want that help with picking colors...but to have removeable pans and NOT SELL PANS is just....weird.


----------



## Dockmaster (Sep 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This small feature on Michelle Phan was in a glamour.com email I received today:

YouTube Makeup Guru Michelle Phan on Becoming a Beauty Superstar: "My Only Goal Was to Help My Family"

I actually read the article in October Glamour this weekend.  She talks about growing up poor, and using Youtube to make money to pay for College.  She/they made it sound like Em is her first venture and that Loreal "discovered" her on Youtube.  No mention of Ipsy/My Glam, the other failed skincare line, or her time with Lancome.  She did mention getting picked to do a series on Youtube for some company in 2012 that I was not even aware of.  They are totally marketing her as 'poor girl makes it big.'  She has been making money off the industry for awhile now.


----------



## jrenee (Sep 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Dockmaster* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This small feature on Michelle Phan was in a glamour.com email I received today:

YouTube Makeup Guru Michelle Phan on Becoming a Beauty Superstar: "My Only Goal Was to Help My Family"

I actually read the article in October Glamour this weekend.  She talks about growing up poor, and using Youtube to make money to pay for College.  She/they made it sound like Em is her first venture and that Loreal "discovered" her on Youtube.  No mention of Ipsy/My Glam, the other failed skincare line, or her time with Lancome.  She did mention getting picked to do a series on Youtube for some company in 2012 that I was not even aware of.  They are totally marketing her as 'poor girl makes it big.'  She has been making money off the industry for awhile now.


Part of life is about failing, and learning from your mistakes.  While they didn't include her other ventures (some of them failed), that doesn't make this a completely biased or bad article.  It's a story about how she was motivated to succeed and how she got her start - on youtube and to her makeup line through L'Oreal.  If it was a longer article, I would have loved it if the writer included more about MP's career path between youtube and EM... but that's not the point.  I didn't know about her family background or her upbringing.  As someone who also was raised by a single mom and worked throughout high school to support my family, this article really resonates with me.  I admire her business savvy and how she's worked to create opportunities for herself.


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Sep 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Dockmaster* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I actually read the article in October Glamour this weekend.  She talks about growing up poor, and using Youtube to make money to pay for College.  She/they made it sound like Em is her first venture and that Loreal "discovered" her on Youtube.  No mention of Ipsy/My Glam, the other failed skincare line, or her time with Lancome.  She did mention getting picked to do a series on Youtube for some company in 2012 that I was not even aware of.  They are totally marketing her as 'poor girl makes it big.'  She has been making money off the industry for awhile now.
Not sure if you read the feature in the link, but she mentioned getting asked by Google to develop 20 hours of YouTube content for $1M (I'm guessing that was the "some company" you were referring to.  They own YouTube).  She also mentioned working for Lancome and thought when L'Oreal called her they were calling to fire her, but it was really about Em. 

I've never bought any of her makeup (nor do I plan to at this point) and the only video I've watched by her was the spoof with guys trying to do a smoky eye (hilarious and well worth checking out).  Regardless, what she has accomplished is quite impressive.


----------



## beans (Sep 9, 2013)

All I can say is that I miss the old Michelle.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Sep 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Dockmaster* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I actually read the article in October Glamour this weekend.  She talks about growing up poor, and using Youtube to make money to pay for College.  She/they made it sound like Em is her first venture and that Loreal "discovered" her on Youtube.  No mention of Ipsy/My Glam, the other failed skincare line, or her time with Lancome.  She did mention getting picked to do a series on Youtube for some company in 2012 that I was not even aware of.  They are totally marketing her as 'poor girl makes it big.'  She has been making money off the industry for awhile now.

Quote: Originally Posted by *jrenee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Part of life is about failing, and learning from your mistakes.  While they didn't include her other ventures (some of them failed), that doesn't make this a completely biased or bad article.  It's a story about how she was motivated to succeed and how she got her start - on youtube and to her makeup line through L'Oreal.  If it was a longer article, I would have loved it if the writer included more about MP's career path between youtube and EM... but that's not the point.  I didn't know about her family background or her upbringing.  As someone who also was raised by a single mom and worked throughout high school to support my family, this article really resonates with me.  I admire her business savvy and how she's worked to create opportunities for herself.  

Quote: Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Not sure if you read the feature in the link, but she mentioned getting asked by Google to develop 20 hours of YouTube content for $1M (I'm guessing that was the "some company" you were referring to.  They own YouTube).  She also mentioned working for Lancome and thought when L'Oreal called her they were calling to fire her, but it was really about Em. 

I've never bought any of her makeup (nor do I plan to at this point) and the only video I've watched by her was the spoof with guys trying to do a smoky eye (hilarious and well worth checking out).  Regardless, what she has accomplished is quite impressive.

Okay, this is going to come off witchy as hell and I don't really care if it comes off this way. i'm not meaning to start drama, but I'm also not going to curb my tone for it.

Being Asian, I know *a lot* of Asian girls _like _Michelle -- ie, suffering from that horrible disease of incredible fakeness reached only by plastic sorority girls in terrible movies and almost never in real life. The thing is, many of them _are_ incredibly "smart," "successful," have a huge group of "friends" etc etc. The one that comes to mind the most is this girl who's now at Hopkins med, which is more than I can say for myself. Yet my best friend (not Asian) who was her coworker, the rest of her coworkers, everyone in our department, pretty much our entire graduating class, even the PI she worked for pretty much actively disliked her if not is outright disdainful towards her.

Yet she's the one at Hopkins Med, which is again more than I can say for myself.

I can't take away Michelle's success nor do I want to diminish it. She worked hard for it, just like the other girl did, but everything about the whole venture was incredibly calculated to get exactly what she wants, crushing everyone's toes an shedding friends left and right to do it.

Now keep in mind, I'm aware some women have a tendency to dislike others merely for succeeding. A shrewd and ruthless business_man_ is often thought of as the ideal while a shrewed and ruthless business woman is thought of as a witch.

But I don't _have_ to think those traits are admirable. I think there's nothing admirable in being fake and using people and discarding them when it's (in)convenient. I don't want her to fail, but I don't think it matters either way because it's L'Oreal money. But on the other hand, even if I'm not rooting for her demise, I don't have to think she's admirable because she "worked hard". There are lots of people who worked hard to get where they did -- Sara Blakely -- and are ruthless businesswomen, but don't front the same incredible fakeness Michelle does. So no, I don't have to admire her.


----------



## jrenee (Sep 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Okay, this is going to come off witchy as hell and I don't really care if it comes off this way. i'm not meaning to start drama, but I'm also not going to curb my tone for it.

Being Asian, I know *a lot* of Asian girls _like _Michelle -- ie, suffering from that horrible disease of incredible fakeness reached only by plastic sorority girls in terrible movies and almost never in real life. The thing is, many of them _are_ incredibly "smart," "successful," have a huge group of "friends" etc etc. The one that comes to mind the most is this girl who's now at Hopkins med, which is more than I can say for myself. Yet my best friend (not Asian) who was her coworker, the rest of her coworkers, everyone in our department, pretty much our entire graduating class, even the PI she worked for pretty much actively disliked her if not is outright disdainful towards her.

Yet she's the one at Hopkins Med, which is again more than I can say for myself.

I can't take away Michelle's success nor do I want to diminish it. She worked hard for it, just like the other girl did, but everything about the whole venture was incredibly calculated to get exactly what she wants, crushing everyone's toes an shedding friends left and right to do it.

Now keep in mind, I'm aware some women have a tendency to dislike others merely for succeeding. A shrewd and ruthless business_man_ is often thought of as the ideal while a shrewed and ruthless business woman is thought of as a witch.

But I don't _have_ to think those traits are admirable. I think there's nothing admirable in being fake and using people and discarding them when it's (in)convenient. I don't want her to fail, but I don't think it matters either way because it's L'Oreal money. But on the other hand, even if I'm not rooting for her demise, I don't have to think she's admirable because she "worked hard". There are lots of people who worked hard to get where they did -- Sara Blakely -- and are ruthless businesswomen, but don't front the same incredible fakeness Michelle does. So no, I don't have to admire her.

Sorry Kyuu, I think I'm completely missing something with your points about MP's fakeness and using people.  Is there a backstory for her EM launch?


----------



## Lulubelle107 (Sep 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  


Okay, this is going to come off witchy as hell and I don't really care if it comes off this way. i'm not meaning to start drama, but I'm also not going to curb my tone for it.

Being Asian, I know *a lot* of Asian girls _like _Michelle -- ie, suffering from that horrible disease of incredible fakeness reached only by plastic sorority girls in terrible movies and almost never in real life. The thing is, many of them _are_ incredibly "smart," "successful," have a huge group of "friends" etc etc. The one that comes to mind the most is this girl who's now at Hopkins med, which is more than I can say for myself. Yet my best friend (not Asian) who was her coworker, the rest of her coworkers, everyone in our department, pretty much our entire graduating class, even the PI she worked for pretty much actively disliked her if not is outright disdainful towards her.

Yet she's the one at Hopkins Med, which is again more than I can say for myself.

I can't take away Michelle's success nor do I want to diminish it. She worked hard for it, just like the other girl did, but everything about the whole venture was incredibly calculated to get exactly what she wants, crushing everyone's toes an shedding friends left and right to do it.

Now keep in mind, I'm aware some women have a tendency to dislike others merely for succeeding. A shrewd and ruthless business_man_ is often thought of as the ideal while a shrewed and ruthless business woman is thought of as a witch.

But I don't _have_ to think those traits are admirable. I think there's nothing admirable in being fake and using people and discarding them when it's (in)convenient. I don't want her to fail, but I don't think it matters either way because it's L'Oreal money. But on the other hand, even if I'm not rooting for her demise, I don't have to think she's admirable because she "worked hard". There are lots of people who worked hard to get where they did -- Sara Blakely -- and are ruthless businesswomen, but don't front the same incredible fakeness Michelle does. So no, I don't have to admire her.
I'm going to have to assume you have knowledge that the rest of us are not privy to.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Sep 9, 2013)

i just can't be touched by her ~*story*~ when i see the highway robbery prices that are being charged for EM products. i keep wanting to distance "her" from the line personally since it feels more like "l'oreals" pet project and i know when you get big companies involved in things they tend to take over, BUT since it keeps being advertised as "her makeup line" i think she should have some accountability for the quality and prices. she definitely didn't have to go through with this.

i guess it bothers me the most because i see that her primary fan base is impressionable young girls.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Sep 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jrenee* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Sorry Kyuu, I think I'm completely missing something with your points about MP's fakeness and using people.  Is there a backstory for her EM launch?  
Quote: Originally Posted by *Lulubelle107* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm going to have to assume you have knowledge that the rest of us are not privy to. 
Sorry /o I have this thing where I start talking about things and like automatically assume everyone is on the same page as me / understands what the heck I'm saying for some reason.

note: I am NOT trying to start drama. Zadi, if you feel this is inappropriate feel free to remove. I also don't actually know much about Michelle in general than things I random happy upon, but I was referring to this thread: http://gurugossiper.com/viewtopic.php?f=72&amp;t=2015 granted, it seems some of the girls she makes friends with are pretty fake too, but the fakeness appears to go both ways. Like how in the "girls' night out" video she made that plugged EM featured her "besties" aka coworkers... the friends you pay for. 

One of her sister-in-laws who appeared in a few videos also tweeted this about her when asked:







Ouch.

Mostly what I meant was I don't buy Michelle's story of "doing it for her family" or "I was so poor" or "I had this dream to create makeup line" video she made and all of the really fake sensitive feely things she's doing now to promote EM. It's a front. Especially when she frequently deletes negative comments about her off her youtube videos and purposefully lies about things even when blatantly called out by people who know what they're talking about. 

I'm not saying she's not successful and doesn't deserve it or hasn't worked hard, but *if you're going to be cut-throat and claw your way to the top, then own it*. She didn't create a makeup line because it was her "dream" it was because L'Oreal is paying her a crapload of money, and there's nothing wrong with that either. So basically I'm irritated by the article about baawww _poorrrr_ because it's a front. It's a crutch because you have nothing else to hold onto, because the product can't carry itself.

I'm not unsympathetic towards poverty. My dad grew up on a farm during the revolution in China and his family almost starved to death several times before he turned 10. And while we're not _rich_, I think the fact that he's successful in America speaks for itself. He isn't hired by companies he works for because he tells a sob story, but because he's good at what he does. EM needs to be good enough to be like that as well, not just because her fans feel ~bad for her because she used to be poor. Or something. And that's my take on it.


----------



## Dockmaster (Sep 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Sorry /o I have this thing where I start talking about things and like automatically assume everyone is on the same page as me / understands what the heck I'm saying for some reason.

note: I am NOT trying to start drama. Zadi, if you feel this is inappropriate feel free to remove. I also don't actually know much about Michelle in general than things I random happy upon, but I was referring to this thread: http://gurugossiper.com/viewtopic.php?f=72&amp;t=2015 granted, it seems some of the girls she makes friends with are pretty fake too, but the fakeness appears to go both ways. Like how in the "girls' night out" video she made that plugged EM featured her "besties" aka coworkers... the friends you pay for. 

One of her sister-in-laws who appeared in a few videos also tweeted this about her when asked:






Ouch.

Mostly what I meant was I don't buy Michelle's story of "doing it for her family" or "I was so poor" or "I had this dream to create makeup line" video she made and all of the really fake sensitive feely things she's doing now to promote EM. It's a front. Especially when she frequently deletes negative comments about her off her youtube videos and purposefully lies about things even when blatantly called out by people who know what they're talking about. 

I'm not saying she's not successful and doesn't deserve it or hasn't worked hard, but *if you're going to be cut-throat and claw your way to the top, then own it*. She didn't create a makeup line because it was her "dream" it was because L'Oreal is paying her a crapload of money, and there's nothing wrong with that either. So basically I'm irritated by the article about baawww _poorrrr_ because it's a front. It's a crutch because you have nothing else to hold onto, because the product can't carry itself.

I'm not unsympathetic towards poverty. My dad grew up on a farm during the revolution in China and his family almost starved to death several times before he turned 10. And while we're not _rich_, I think the fact that he's successful in America speaks for itself. He isn't hired by companies he works for because he tells a sob story, but because he's good at what he does. EM needs to be good enough to be like that as well, not just because her fans feel ~bad for her because she used to be poor. Or something. And that's my take on it.

I concur.


----------



## Kristine Walker (Sep 10, 2013)

I may be the only person on MUT to like the em products. The only 2 things I did not care for was the GWP Lollipop color gloss that has no color on my deeply pigmented lips and the GWP eyeliner because I haven't liked blue liners or shadows any time "fashion" has tried to push it. If the eyeliner had been brown I would love it. I love both of my Life Palettes (Day and Career) and my lip palette in Rose. I've not had any buyer's remorse. But that's just me.

   As to Michelle , given any druthers I would far rather line her and her family's pockets than a Kardashian or Hilton or Nicole Richie all of whom strike me as societal parasites, born rich and rather useless. JMHO


----------



## Meggpi (Sep 10, 2013)

Is it wrong that I live for internet drama?  I never participate, but I do so love to watch.


----------



## OiiO (Sep 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Is it wrong that I live for internet drama?  I never participate, but I do so love to watch.

You and me both  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Pass on the popcorn!


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Sep 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
You and me both  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Pass on the popcorn!
Quote: Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Is it wrong that I live for internet drama?  I never participate, but I do so love to watch.
Are you talking about this? lol you've never seen drama if you think this is dramatic  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> this is a calm discussion


----------



## OiiO (Sep 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Are you talking about this? lol you've never seen drama if you think this is dramatic  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> this is a calm discussion

We're talking about MP drama  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## iPretty949 (Sep 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *OiiO* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
You and me both  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Pass on the popcorn!

Quote: Originally Posted by *Meggpi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Is it wrong that I live for internet drama?  I never participate, but I do so love to watch.
I join you both. LOL


----------



## CestLaVie (Sep 11, 2013)

Hello everyone! 




I found out about EM cosmetics through Michelle Phan's Youtube page. I wanted to get some reviews on this line and happened to find this thread!

The Life Palette looks like it would appeal to the younger and first time makeup users. I can see how it is inspired by a paint palette. I don't like the idea of the lip colors being so close to the shadows though.

The lip mixing palette *mixing well* will probably be hard to clean (not good for on the go).

The chiaroscuro seems very handy and a well desgned product!

I do see one big flaw in Michelle's line, her failure to appeal to her target audience. A while back, Michelle was a simple college student who filmed her first makeup tutorial using drugstore brands and a webcam. Her viewers, as she puts it, were 'part of her journey' -- the journey to becoming a successful youtube guru and makeup artist. Most of her viewers are where she once was so they were expecting Michelle to 'go back to her roots' and put herself in their shoes -- they were expecting an afforadable makeup line. EM does seem to be targeted towards younger viewers (aka the clean packaging and follow-along tutorials) but the price is too high! This brand was supposedly made and inspired for her makeup community (young women) but most of her 'community' can't afford it.


----------



## CestLaVie (Sep 11, 2013)

About the site, I'm glad they fixed the "broke and ballin' scale" and I'm glad they took away the 'Makeup superstars banner' (how can you have superstars when you have only a couple varieties of each product?)

By the way, did anyone notice how the ratings on the 'all makeup page'  are differant from the ratings seen on each individual product?

For example: color facets sparkling shadow top coats are 3 1/2 stars on the 'all makeup' page but when you click on it, it's 4 stars. It's like that for a couple of other products as well (aka chiaroscuro, pillow plus balm ext.)

Also, on the 'sisterhood' page near the bottom, there is a Q/A section where one question a week is answered via video. The last two 'questions' aren't even answered!! Example,  week 2's question was "who's the girl in the life palette, day life, girls' day out "look" video?" and the corresponding video was a commercial for EM's skin illuminator.


----------



## slinka (Sep 12, 2013)

Anyone else get te latest "promo"? Free returns (until 9/30 I believe) and you have a month to return it after you make arrangements with a "guru." Guess that means they won't take returns after 10/30/13?


----------



## zadidoll (Sep 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Anyone else get te latest "promo"? Free returns (until 9/30 I believe) and you have a month to return it after you make arrangements with a "guru."

Guess that means they won't take returns after 10/30/13?





They really need to put their returns policy up. I'm not 100% sure but I'm under the impression it's required by law to have a return policy up even if the policy is "no returns, all sales are final".


----------



## meaganola (Sep 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
They really need to put their returns policy up. I'm not 100% sure but I'm under the impression it's required by law to have a return policy up even if the policy is "no returns, all sales are final".

If you go to the FAQ section and search for "return" under "ask a question," you get this:

Quote: if any of your *em michelle phan* purchases are not what you expected, you may return any of them to the original point of purchase. we have a 100% satisfaction guarantee, and want to ensure that you are in love with your product. 

if your purchase was made through our website, please send your return to the following address:

em michelle phan
8655 commerce drive
suite 104
southaven, ms 38671

be sure to include your name, address, phone number and the reason for the return. returns are generally processed within 1-2 business days of our receipt of the package. however, you will be responsible for the shipping fees to return it.

if you have any further questions or concerns, go ahead and email us *here*http://www.emcosmetics.com/on/deman...cs-Site/default/CustomerService-ContactUsForm, under "subject" choose _online orders_. or, call us toll-free at 1-866-408-6191http://www.emcosmetics.com/on/demandware.store/Sites-em-cosmetics-Site/default/rdauthor.html#http://www.emcosmetics.com/on/demandware.store/Sites-em-cosmetics-Site/default/rdauthor.html#http://www.emcosmetics.com/on/demandware.store/Sites-em-cosmetics-Site/default/rdauthor.html#http://www.emcosmetics.com/on/demandware.store/Sites-em-cosmetics-Site/default/rdauthor.html#http://www.emcosmetics.com/on/demandware.store/Sites-em-cosmetics-Site/default/rdauthor.html#, *from 8am-12 midnight est, 5 days a week, saturday and sunday 10-7 pm. *you can also* live chat with us, 9:30 â€“ 6:30 pm est, 5 days a week.* an em michelle phan beauty guru will be happy to speak with you.
Searching for that specific word in that particular place was the *only* way I could find this, though.  It's not even a listed FAQ.


----------



## slinka (Sep 12, 2013)

Not sure if it's required (probably is...Why is L'Oreal being so sloppy with this line? It's astounding how many mistakes (some fairly serious-AKA privacy issues and underaged "sisters") have been discovered since EM's launch.) but it sure would be nice and professional, to say the least. When I sold corsets, we had a sign up stating the return policy (no returns), and wrote/stamped it on the customer's receipt...just avoids all sorts of trouble.

I don't know about you guys, but with all of my high-end cosmetic purchases (even indie brands I adore like Sugarpill, which is also an online-based company) I can return it with no problems, and generally no questions asked. Since this is what Michelle/L'Oreal are going for (albeit to the wrong audience)...why would the return policy be so different? (Maybe they don't trust the "target audience" to not abuse the return policy? I don't know...)


----------



## slinka (Sep 12, 2013)

Wow, well, I guess _technically_ they put up a policy. ...Good on them, I suppose. 






I guess the "promo" was to return it free...y'know, when you discover the photoshopped shade was completely different than the actual color you received.


----------



## zadidoll (Sep 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
They really need to put their returns policy up. I'm not 100% sure but I'm under the impression it's required by law to have a return policy up even if the policy is "no returns, all sales are final".

If you go to the FAQ section and search for "return" under "ask a question," you get this:

Quote: if any of your *em michelle phan* purchases are not what you expected, you may return any of them to the original point of purchase. we have a 100% satisfaction guarantee, and want to ensure that you are in love with your product. 

if your purchase was made through our website, please send your return to the following address:

em michelle phan
8655 commerce drive
suite 104
southaven, ms 38671

be sure to include your name, address, phone number and the reason for the return. returns are generally processed within 1-2 business days of our receipt of the package. however, you will be responsible for the shipping fees to return it.

if you have any further questions or concerns, go ahead and email us *here*http://www.emcosmetics.com/on/deman...cs-Site/default/CustomerService-ContactUsForm, under "subject" choose _online orders_. or, call us toll-free at 1-866-408-6191http://www.emcosmetics.com/on/demandware.store/Sites-em-cosmetics-Site/default/rdauthor.html#http://www.emcosmetics.com/on/demandware.store/Sites-em-cosmetics-Site/default/rdauthor.html#http://www.emcosmetics.com/on/demandware.store/Sites-em-cosmetics-Site/default/rdauthor.html#http://www.emcosmetics.com/on/demandware.store/Sites-em-cosmetics-Site/default/rdauthor.html#http://www.emcosmetics.com/on/demandware.store/Sites-em-cosmetics-Site/default/rdauthor.html#, *from 8am-12 midnight est, 5 days a week, saturday and sunday 10-7 pm. *you can also* live chat with us, 9:30 â€“ 6:30 pm est, 5 days a week.* an em michelle phan beauty guru will be happy to speak with you.
Searching for that specific word in that particular place was the *only* way I could find this, though.  It's not even a listed FAQ.


Oh I'm aware of that but the actual policy is not available easily and what is now on the front page contradicts what they had previously.
 

Quote: 
_no risk, no worries._

_try any of our products and fall in love with *em*. not a match? no worries! return everything for free within 30 days. itâ€™s that simple._





This is why I think they need to get the return policy up (because searching for a hidden page to me is not the same). To me having a returns policy up would mean it'd be similar to Sephora's or ULTA's, at least in the ease of finding it. ULTA's return policy is linked directly to the bottom of each page while Sephora's is linked via their Customer Service page.


----------



## mindcaviar (Sep 12, 2013)

Dear MuT Ladies, did you get the ipsy bag this month with the em "sample"? If so, how do you open it? Test it? Use it? I don't get it!


----------



## slinka (Sep 12, 2013)

I don't do the ipsy thing, but I know my way around most makeup-y things so maybe I can help? Did it not say what it was? What's it look like? Post a pic? Lol. Another option if you just want to go about it yourself is maybe to look at the em website and find what your sample is and it'll tell you how to use it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Sep 12, 2013)

Is it just the eyeshadows and blush on a little card? I haven't gotten mine yet but I was under the impression that it was those...I don't know about opening them but I've always just swiped a brush across samples like that to use them.


----------



## mindcaviar (Sep 13, 2013)

The sample is a flat piece of paper covered in thin clear plastic. It doesn't seem like there's a way to peel the plastic open. Above that it says in micro-lettering : "sample for evaluation of texture and aesthetic properties only." WTF. I'm pretty cosmetics savvy myself, but this is just weird.


----------



## MimiJoy (Sep 13, 2013)

The more i read the more i get the feeling this EM is a failure. Hopefully when they will go international all major issues will be fixed but what i read and see today is not comforting at all or even inspiring towards a 75 USD investment (which is likely going to be translated in 75 EUR for the Italian market, when the collection will be available for European customers).

[OT: In the meantime I have bought Lorac Pro palette on ebay and Sugarpill Burning Heart palette from UK, that seemed to me money better spent, can't wait to try both of them]


----------



## zadidoll (Sep 13, 2013)

Wing Law, aka DivaMakeupQueen, was at the EM event in NYC last night and asked Michelle the question on why are the products so expensive (1:25 mark).



 
Michelle states (again) the products are luxury and then states she doesn't set the prices. This essentially confirms to me what I've said before, she doesn't own EM Michelle Phan - L'Oreal does - and as such (as she confirmed) she doesn't set the prices and is only there to consult. I know so many people have been placing blame on her for the prices and the problems on the EM site while I've stated before and will state again - she has no say in the matter at all and the fault lies with L'Oreal.

L'Oreal is a multimillion dollar company and as such had the power to launch EM at a more affordable price point based on Michelle's demographics (tweens - college students). They could have and should have taken advantage of her demographic age point to have cuter packaging (more on par with Urban Decay) but sell it between the HiP price point and Urban Decay price point rather than selling it at Lancome's price point.

L'Oreal - to me - also failed in launching the site as a luxury brand. (I still can't get over the broke and ballin' labels that were on the site). While the items are suppose to be luxury the website doesn't reflect that luxurious feel to it and comes off as attempting to be youthful and attempting to be edgy which contradicts the attempt to be a luxury item. I feel that L'Oreal is trying to get the best of both worlds to appease her demographics. This is why I think they need to bring on people to help Michelle who are more in touch with what people want and to lower the prices. Of course at the start they're going to get people to drop money on the products and tweens, teens and some college students will buy based on her name but in the long run I don't think EM will see return customers due to the price point. I really do think that L'Oreal needs to drop the prices at least 50% on the items.


----------



## dianakim1430 (Sep 13, 2013)

> Wing Law, aka DivaMakeupQueen, was at the EM event in NYC last night and asked Michelle the question on why are the products so expensive (1:25 mark). ​
> Michelle states (again) the products are luxury and then states she doesn't set the prices. This essentially confirms to me what I've said before, she doesn't own EM Michelle Phan - L'Oreal does - and as such (as she confirmed) she doesn't set the prices and is only there to consult. I know so many people have been placing blame on her for the prices and the problems on the EM site while I've stated before and will state again - she has no say in the matter at all and the fault lies with L'Oreal. L'Oreal is a multimillion dollar company and as such had the power to launch EM at a more affordable price point based on Michelle's demographics (tweens - college students). They could have and should have taken advantage of her demographic age point to have cuter packaging (more on par with Urban Decay) but sell it between the HiP price point and Urban Decay price point rather than selling it at Lancome's price point. L'Oreal - to me - also failed in launching the site as a luxury brand. (I still can't get over the broke and ballin' labels that were on the site). While the items are suppose to be luxury the website doesn't reflect that luxurious feel to it and comes off as attempting to be youthful and attempting to be edgy which contradicts the attempt to be a luxury item. I feel that L'Oreal is trying to get the best of both worlds to appease her demographics. This is why I think they need to bring on people to help Michelle who are more in touch with what people want and to lower the prices. Of course at the start they're going to get people to drop money on the products and tweens, teens and some college students will buy based on her name but in the long run I don't think EM will see return customers due to the price point. I really do think that L'Oreal needs to drop the prices at least 50% on the items.


 I totally agree with this..I honestly can't see this doing well at all because the name will never be seen as lancome or a huge brand like that.. and regardless of the fact that she is just consulting and doesn't have any control on the pricing, I wouldn't want to have my name associated with something where I didn't agree with the target market or price point because most of her following are in the tween- maybe mid 20s range. I know I won't be spending that kind of money on it for sure.. ill go buy lancome or chanel or dior instead  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## mindcaviar (Sep 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *dianakim1430* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I know I won't be spending that kind of money on it for sure.. ill go buy lancome or chanel or dior instead




Or YSL and Guerlain! I love the French designers. the lipsticks are TOO divine.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Sep 13, 2013)

Not surprising that Michelle doesn't have a lot of control over stuff like pricing. But, she probably could have worked with a smaller brand where she would have more control over how her "name" was being used. I'm guessing the amount of $$$ to be made over selling her rights made up for the potential to alienate fans. Can't fault a girl for seizing an opportunity, but it doesn't mean I'll go running to buy anything either.


----------



## deactivateduser232015 (Sep 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Wing Law, aka DivaMakeupQueen, was at the EM event in NYC last night and asked Michelle the question on why are the products so expensive (1:25 mark).



 
Michelle states (again) the products are luxury and then states she doesn't set the prices. This essentially confirms to me what I've said before, she doesn't own EM Michelle Phan - L'Oreal does - and as such (as she confirmed) she doesn't set the prices and is only there to consult. I know so many people have been placing blame on her for the prices and the problems on the EM site while I've stated before and will state again - she has no say in the matter at all and the fault lies with L'Oreal.

L'Oreal is a multimillion dollar company and as such had the power to launch EM at a more affordable price point based on Michelle's demographics (tweens - college students). They could have and should have taken advantage of her demographic age point to have cuter packaging (more on par with Urban Decay) but sell it between the HiP price point and Urban Decay price point rather than selling it at Lancome's price point.

L'Oreal - to me - also failed in launching the site as a luxury brand. (I still can't get over the broke and ballin' labels that were on the site). While the items are suppose to be luxury the website doesn't reflect that luxurious feel to it and comes off as attempting to be youthful and attempting to be edgy which contradicts the attempt to be a luxury item. I feel that L'Oreal is trying to get the best of both worlds to appease her demographics. This is why I think they need to bring on people to help Michelle who are more in touch with what people want and to lower the prices. Of course at the start they're going to get people to drop money on the products and tweens, teens and some college students will buy based on her name but in the long run I don't think EM will see return customers due to the price point. I really do think that L'Oreal needs to drop the prices at least 50% on the items.

I think all of us assumed this (MPhan doesn't actually have much leverage in the project). I wonder if there was a reason why she couldn't tell us this more explicitly before since she was getting quite a bit of flack for it. I mean they already bought out her name and like she's obviously getting paid for being their mouthpiece, but I still feel bad if there's no leverage in this case. Though I guess she always has the money. Zadi do you have any idea what kind of contract she has? Maybe she has to front this project for a certain amount of time and will walk away with $____ million but maybe there's success/commission involved. What do you think will happen to her domain (michellenphan.com) if/when she and L'Oreal part? I'm sure they hammered that out but I can't see her giving up her domain name even if they bought out rights to her name.

L'Oreal made a mismove. I don't know how they're going to or planning to rectify this whole thing... I don't think it's ever good when a project fails. :


----------



## katelynbby (Sep 13, 2013)

This month's IPSY bag came with a very small sample of EM Cosmetics.  One blush and three shadows from the Career Life Pallete, "Out to Lunch" quadrant.  While the thin layer of shadows was more than enough for a one-time application, one swipe on the blush (with a very soft real techniques fluffy blush brush) and it was all gone.

My review:

[On my face I was wearing moisturizer, a smidge of concealor on my cheeks to cover the red, a sheer application of powder foundation and Benefit's Stay Don't Stray eyeshadow/concealor primer, which is a recent purchase.  It provides some color correction for my eyelids, and I find it makes blending easier.]

The blush was a GORGEOUS shade, the pics on the site do it no justice, making it look dusty when it is in fact a beautiful and bright (without looking pale or neon) coral, like a matte version of NARS Orgasm blush, with just the faintest bit more warmth.  Unfortunately, the pigmentation did not carry onto my cheeks.  Maybe the sample was too small?

The three little shadows were okay.  The two browns had good pigmentation, a satin finish that didn't reflect so much light that they lost color on the lid... but they didn't really blend into each other very well.  Almost as if the bottom (or first) shade was immovable, and couldn't be mixed/blended anymore.   On top of that there wasn't anything particularly unique or standout about either shade.  The deep, slate-greyish shadow was gorgeous, and I assumed meant to be a liner color, so I applied it as such with an angled brush.  Very sheer color, which is damning for a dark grey color, let alone one applied liberally with a angled brush.  There was no color in the sample swatches that would work as a highlight or browbone color, so I used my own.

So, not by any means horrible, but neither does it entice me to fork over the prices being asked.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Sep 13, 2013)

I find it interesting that Ipsy can send out full size and deluxe samples of other brands, but EM gives a one time use product? The *few* months I was subbed to Ipsy I definitely never got a one time use product. Stingy, stingy, stingy!


----------



## slinka (Sep 13, 2013)

Thanks for that review Katelynbby!

Yeah, I think if I were going to fork over quite a bit of money for a shadow (Not that I need anymore...but eyeshadow is my kryptonite, especially prettily packaged palettes...) it had better blend like a dream and of course, I expect a high color payoff. These products just do not seem to be screaming "prestige" from what I have seen/read. And honesly, I did not see anything in the collection that I don't already have a dupe for... I had hoped for some uniqueness. Not that the colors are ugly or bad...they're just commonplace to me.

And I don't know who here thought that this was entirely Michelle's endeavor. First thing I did when I heard about this line was google it, and one of the first things that came up was the brand's corporate info, where anyone can clearly see it is L'Oreal's baby. Still strange how they decided to launch this thing though, for such a huge company.

And I don't blame Michelle for taking the money...her fame will most likely be short-lived- might as well sell the name while it's hot. I can't say I'd turn down __million...or thousands...lol.

I think I'll keep lining the pockets of companies like Sugarpill (which, if Michelle seriously wanted to actually _create_ her own line [ she surely had/has the funds to do so ] that should've been the route she took, in my opinion.) which never disappoint and are adorably packaged =p


----------



## zadidoll (Sep 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kyuu* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I think all of us assumed this (MPhan doesn't actually have much leverage in the project). I wonder if there was a reason why she couldn't tell us this more explicitly before since she was getting quite a bit of flack for it. I mean they already bought out her name and like she's obviously getting paid for being their mouthpiece, but I still feel bad if there's no leverage in this case. Though I guess she always has the money. Zadi do you have any idea what kind of contract she has? Maybe she has to front this project for a certain amount of time and will walk away with $____ million but maybe there's success/commission involved. What do you think will happen to her domain (michellenphan.com) if/when she and L'Oreal part? I'm sure they hammered that out but I can't see her giving up her domain name even if they bought out rights to her name.

L'Oreal made a mismove. I don't know how they're going to or planning to rectify this whole thing... I don't think it's ever good when a project fails. :

I'm not sure what kind of contract she has with L'Oreal though I can speculate on it based on other known celebrities who have sold their names and did not retain the rights to their names. I checked the domain info on her main site and it's registered by Everyday Health and one of the partners for it is EQAL which is her PR. I know one of the other sites EQAL manages is also owned by L'Oreal. So... what does that mean for Michelle's website? It's possible that L'Oreal already owns it already and it's managed by their PR firm that also represents Michelle. BUT all of that is just my speculation based on the domain info of her site.


----------



## HunnyBun88 (Sep 14, 2013)

I ordered their $10 sample from one of the Life pallets &amp; I was pretty disappointed.  The pigmentation looked good when I swatched it, but it didn't transfer well.  It also sucked when I actually used it, even over UD Primer Potion.  I had to keep packing it on to even get the tiniest hint of color.  However, they did last 18 hours with just the faintest hint of creasing at the very end!

I'll still use them when I want a toned down purple look but definitely won't be purchasing a Life palette.


----------



## gayestbaby (Sep 15, 2013)

I think Emily has done the best(and most honest) Em review so far


----------



## zadidoll (Sep 15, 2013)

Several of the cons Emily mentions in her video I've previously pointed out. So glad I'm not the only one who feels that the lip products with the powder is a bad idea.


----------



## zadidoll (Sep 16, 2013)

Thank you!


----------



## FunAtTheCircus (Sep 17, 2013)

Emily's review was very close to your review Z.Doll. 

I'm interested in trying the highlighting product. Seems nice for my bag on the go.

Also.. on the topic of price of the life palette... when I was in highschool I made max. $75 a week. As a college student I actually made less per week (because I worked less hours). That being said ... unless it was a Christmas present from my folks or a birthday present I couldn't have gotten this palette.

Now that I'm out of college between my husband and I we can make the cost of the palette several times over in an hour. Why not change the demographic? Target older women or lower your price. That being said even as a full time professional.. I have tons of bills.. home, car, etc. etc. to pay for.. $75 bucks for a palette is a ton of money. I bought the Lorac pro which I adore and it was in the low $40's.


----------



## eucala08 (Sep 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gayestbaby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 





I think Emily has done the best(and most honest) Em review so far
I've been waiting on her review. I've yet to see her be dishonest in her reviews of a product, and after seeing her review that palette is overpriced for the quality. There shouldn't be any hit or miss shadow quality at that price point.


----------



## slinka (Sep 20, 2013)

Mimijoy- I had heard there was a site that lets international folk set up a sort of U.S. address(which I'm sure you'd have to pay to ship it to your real address) to be able to get things that don't ship internationally. I honestly don't know more than that though. :/ Just a thought.

I'm most curious about the chiaroscuro contouring stick (now that I've seen enough of the lipsticks and eyeshadows)...I'm a contouring fiend and always up for a new product (and it is always tough as an INCREDIBLY fair-skinned person to find a decent contouring shade that doesn't look...VERY obvious and/or orange, y'know?). Honestly, I'm not going to spend my money on it unless it gets really good ratings and/or comes down in price.
It sure looks convenient. Anyone tested it out and want to share?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## slinka (Sep 20, 2013)

And of course, I just watched Emily's video - first thing on her review was the chiaroscuro lol. Glad she gave it a thumbs up! Hopefully others will come forward with the same feelings on it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (Sep 22, 2013)

The Color Facets were swatched in a foil-like way. Since it's a "movie" type of Instagram I can only link to it.

http://instagram.com/p/ejNAoOu4ZF/#

I then asked this:

My question: _Applied wet, right? Since you're cleaning your finger between colors I'm guessing it's suppose to be akin to foiling it._
Someone else - one of her fans - posted, *"**um she has to wipe her finger in between applications or the color will mix -.-*" LOL That wasn't what I asked EM Cosmetics. It looks as if from the first color swatched everything was applied wet - foiled - rather than dry. I would love to see a dry swatch of it rather than a wet swatch because we all know wet causes the product to look radically different.

My reply to the fan:
 

_Right, and it creates a foil method. That's what I'm getting at. When a product is foiled it appears completely different than when dry. I'd love to see these swatch dry not wet._
I don't mind fans answering other people's questions but the question was to EM Cosmetics because I like it when companies inform their customers if something was applied wet or dry as each gives a different look to the product. I just did this swatch to show what I mean.



​ Both colors are ELF's Dream mineral eyeshadow. The left one applied with a wet finger and the one on the right with a dry finger. Both over bare skin. Same shadow, very different appearances based on how applied.


----------



## slinka (Sep 22, 2013)

Haha, her super-fans are children [usually]...they probably had no idea what you meant =p

It definitely would be nice to see a dry swatch...or at least clarification of the method of application.


----------



## slinka (Sep 22, 2013)

And she swatches quite a bit of product from what I can tell.(Just comparing it to my loose pigments...if I used that much of say, my sugarpill neon pigments...man oh man would I be a caked-up neon gal).


----------



## zadidoll (Sep 22, 2013)

Well, when you dip a wet finger into the product it tends to pick up a lot of product like in my own swatch.


----------



## FunAtTheCircus (Sep 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The Color Facets were swatched in a foil-like way. Since it's a "movie" type of Instagram I can only link to it.

http://instagram.com/p/ejNAoOu4ZF/#

I then asked this:

Someone else - one of her fans - posted, *"**um she has to wipe her finger in between applications or the color will mix -.-*" LOL That wasn't what I asked EM Cosmetics. It looks as if from the first color swatched everything was applied wet - foiled - rather than dry. I would love to see a dry swatch of it rather than a wet swatch because we all know wet causes the product to look radically different.

I don't mind fans answering other people's questions but the question was to EM Cosmetics because I like it when companies inform their customers if something was applied wet or dry as each gives a different look to the product. I just did this swatch to show what I mean.



​ Both colors are ELF's Dream mineral eyeshadow. The left one applied with a wet finger and the one on the right with a dry finger. Both over bare skin. Same shadow, very different appearances based on how applied.

Massively different! Most folks know if you wet your brush/finger whatever that your shadow will apply deeper, and heavier. We need to know when a swatch has been done if it was done wet, otherwise it's not a fair representation of the swatch.


----------



## juicydaily (Sep 22, 2013)

I'd rather buy mac  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## quene8106 (Sep 22, 2013)

Did anyone see this brand in glamour magazine? It's the issue with Kerry Washington on it. It mentions that em will open a store in NYC in October and it showed the career palette. Good luck with that Michelle lol


----------



## zadidoll (Sep 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Did anyone see this brand in glamour magazine? It's the issue with Kerry Washington on it. It mentions that em will open a store in NYC in October and it showed the career palette. Good luck with that Michelle lol

L'Oreal is paying big bucks right now because it was also in the latest issue of Seventeen and of course Allure magazine. I think it's great that they're going out of their way to launch EM but still wish the prices were 1/2 what they currently are.


----------



## zadidoll (Sep 22, 2013)

Seriously?! Looks like my comments along with two other people (who commented on it being wet) have had the comments removed. : The colors were applied with a wet finger creating a foiled finish. The comments simply were to see the products swatched dry because dry looks radically different than wet.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Sep 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Seriously?! Looks like my comments along with two other people (who commented on it being wet) have had the comments removed. : The colors were applied with a wet finger creating a foiled finish. The comments simply were to see the products swatched dry because dry looks radically different than wet.

unsurprising. all they care about is making people who wouldn't know different think that the shadows look like that naturally, so they can make $$$$.


----------



## slinka (Sep 22, 2013)

Yeah, I noticed that your comment [zadidoll] was gone last night (well, early early this morning lol). :/
And I'm also aware that the wetness picks up a lot of product, it's just a reference to the oblivious kids on there who are like, "WHOA THAT'S HELLA PIGMENTED OMGGGG"




 

I'm surprised they didn't delete the couple of comments I've seen that say "The color stick fell out of my waterliner  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> "
 

I get the feeling that this is a very temporary makeup line made to make quick $.
...But, hey...like I said before, I can't say I wouldn't sell my name while it was hot too. One would hope she'd want to keep her name in a good light (if she does plan to ever have another business endeavor), and hopefully she (and L'Oreal) does take all the suggestions/critiques and work on some of their "misses". Wishful thinking.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Still wanna try the contour stick, darnit. =p


----------



## zadidoll (Sep 22, 2013)

I have to admit, I'm irritated that my comments were removed. I REALLY hate it when companies hide certain comments when the comments aren't rude or uncalled for. Is it really THAT hard for their EM pr person to post something like, "_Yes, the products were applied wet to create a foil look. Our products can be used wet or dry. We'll post what these look like applied dry later! Thanks for asking!_"

I do want to try the contour/highlight stick but won't be purchasing it. If it ever shows up in an Ipsy bag I'll be happy.


What do you ladies make of this? This was brought to my attention a while back when EM first launched. The first is from EM Cosmetics talking about the Love Me For Me powder. Go to the 25 second mark and listen carefully as you watch the item in her hand. Then go to her Picture Perfect Day video at about 1:30. If you look at the description you'll see in the PPD video she clearly states it's the L'Oreal True Match but the EM video she states she's been secretly using the LMFM powder. As of right now if you go to the PPD she doesn't state she was secretly using the LMFM powder. So I have to admit I think it's deceptive advertising on EM Cosmetics (aka L'Oreal) part because you can SEE the compact she's holding is from the PPD video and it's their other L'Oreal product. I don't buy that they actually put a pan from EM into the L'Oreal and yet are still listing it in the PPD video as L'Oreal.



 ​ (it's at the 1:30 mark) 
Frankly, I think L'Oreal are being absolutely deceptive on the Michelle line and unfortunately Michelle is going to get the brunt of it since it's her name and face representing the product. L'Oreal should be ashamed of themselves. Michelle has acknowledged already in Wing Law's video that she doesn't set the prices so it wouldn't be a surprise to me if she had no control on how the videos are edited.


----------



## slinka (Sep 22, 2013)

I don't think anyone who watches that is buying that she's been using the LMFM powder in secret. bahahaha. wow. ...Just....no. C'mon, L'Oreal...
I don't know the dimensions of the two pan-wise, but their fill weight is different. (TM=.33oz, LMFM=.28oz). I'm wondering if they're even interchangeable (If they aren't the same pan size, you couldn't convince me L'Oreal was like, "Here Michelle, use this in your video. We made one special compact that looks like our True Match but it really is your LMFM powder! So just lie to them now so later we can be all like, "JK you guyz, I was totes using my EM powder in secretz! hurr hurr hurr.") =p


Yeah, I'm definitely not digging what L'Oreal is doing (But surely they're not the first or the last to be deceptive, especially when using any type of celebrity.) And yeah, she more than likely has very little to do with this line...other than maybe suggesting a group of colors to go in a palette and showing up for a crowd to take pictures with her fans. -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiimeows (Sep 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I don't think anyone who watches that is buying that she's been using the LMFM powder in secret. bahahaha. wow. ...Just....no. C'mon, L'Oreal...

 
Honestly, that's the scary part. A huge portion of her fan base is very young, impressionable girls who are easily influenced (just check out the defensive instagram comments they always leave for "haters"). That's the part that kills me, these girls would probably believe it and then are going to beg their parents for those overpriced EM products for christmas.

Marketing tactics like this make me scared of having kids BAHAHA.


----------



## zadidoll (Sep 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I don't think anyone who watches that is buying that she's been using the LMFM powder in secret. bahahaha. wow. ...Just....no. C'mon, L'Oreal...

 
Honestly, that's the scary part. A huge portion of her fan base is very young, impressionable girls who are easily influenced (just check out the defensive instagram comments they always leave for "haters"). That's the part that kills me, these girls would probably believe it and then are going to beg their parents for those overpriced EM products for christmas.

*Marketing tactics like this make me scared of having kids BAHAHA.*


What makes me "scared" is that there are no government agencies to really put a stop to the blatant lies. In the UK it's against the law to make false advertisements which is why so many of the mascara ads that run here in the States can't run in the UK. The FDA only regulates the ingredients but the actual industry and the FTC has no real way to file reports against companies that outright lies. So people are left to do their own research and basically don't believe what's advertised.


----------



## slinka (Sep 22, 2013)

Well, I have 2 girls, albeit the oldest is only 8 years old...but I would NEVER buy high end makeup for my little one. Not when they first start out...I mean really, they're kids. By the time they're ready for higher-end stuff, they're old enough to get a job and buy it themselves, lol. (Just my opinion....I'm not made of money and I don't think a beginner needs a $75 palette to practice with...to each their own =p ) So hopefully the parents have enough sense to be like, "lol no." =p

Or at the very least, the parent could show them this thread haha.

Marketing is always going to be full of lies and trickery, and Christmas will probably bring in quite a bit of business for EM from the kids with parents who have money to spare. So be it. They'll either love it from a lack of having anything to compare it with or will be disappointed and hopefully learn a lesson from that.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Sep 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
What makes me "scared" is that there are no government agencies to really put a stop to the blatant lies. In the UK it's against the law to make false advertisements which is why so many of the mascara ads that run here in the States can't run in the UK. The FDA only regulates the ingredients but the actual industry and the FTC has no real way to file reports against companies that outright lies. So people are left to do their own research and basically don't believe what's advertised.

That's so true. I'm naturally inclined to take everything I see advertised at face value but a lot of people don't even realize there's anything to be cautious about. I really wish there was more regulation and truth (especially when it comes to photoshopped images of women).


----------



## slinka (Sep 22, 2013)

Zadidoll- I wish the US had MANY of the standards the UK has... -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (including food standards...people really have no clue what's going on and almost seem happy that way, it's sad, scary and frustrating.)

And so many people refuse to do their own research - for some reason they seem to think businesses are here to be their super-truthful friend.


----------



## zadidoll (Sep 22, 2013)

You know how the joke with the State Farm commercial is with "Where did you hear that?" "The internet." It's the same with advertising. Just because a company advertises a product as such and such doesn't mean it is. It just irritates me when companies are deceptive and are blatant about it. If your product is good then don't lie about it. Don't try to make it seem better than what it is. Be honest. Is it really THAT hard to be honest?


----------



## quene8106 (Sep 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Zadidoll- I wish the US had MANY of the standards the UK has... -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> (including food standards...people really have no clue what's going on and almost seem happy that way, it's sad, scary and frustrating.)

And so many people refuse to do their own research - for some reason they seem to think businesses are here to be their super-truthful friend.

word. i do research on everything before i go shopping. googling items and checking out blogs and websites like yelp and makeup alley for example, help me be a cautious consumer. i don't part with my wallet easily and i'm a very skeptical person in general (maybe it's the new yorker in me? lol)


----------



## kawaiimeows (Sep 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
word. i do research on everything before i go shopping. googling items and checking out blogs and websites like yelp and makeup alley for example, help me be a cautious consumer. i don't part with my wallet easily and i'm a very skeptical person in general (maybe it's the new yorker in me? lol)

i'm sure spending tons of time on this forum hasn't helped either hahahaha.


----------



## slinka (Sep 22, 2013)

I love companies who really barely advertise because their products speak for themselves! 

And Ms. Quene8106, it's not just you new Yorkers. =p When you work hard (and possibly deal with soul-destroying stupidity) for your money, you don't want to waste it! Hooray for smart-shoppers!

I really wonder if Michelle _really _had this "dream" of her own make-up line. Quite frankly, if it were me with her resources at my disposal and I had a very _sincere_ dream of a makeup line, I would've started my own. Like Sugarpill,  Fyrinnae, etc. Maybe it's just me that feels like this is a very see-through type of gimmicky L'Oreal product. I dunno...Just not digging this whole EM ordeal. Hopefully I'm totally wrong and she's totally and completely involved with everything (minus the prices) and is sincerely trying to make a dream of hers come true and she really wants this line to get better and better so it can earn it's price and be around for a long time. Hopefully.


----------



## Deareux (Sep 22, 2013)

I'm a cynical person to begin with. If it's more than $10, I don't buy it without either reading reviews or finding someplace I can test it first. I don't really follow any beauty youtubers or whatnot since I'm not easily influenced by what other people use. I just look up new products on my own and research further if I like what I see.


----------



## zadidoll (Sep 22, 2013)

When you wrote, "_I love companies who really barely advertise because they're products speak for themselves!_" the first company that popped into my head was, "_Like OCC._" Love and "hate" OCC lip tars and both for the same reason - pigmented! I have to remember when using an OCC lip tar to prep my lips and mix it with a clear gloss because a little goes a long way. The first time I used it, and not knowing how pigmented it was, well let's just say it took a couple of days for the staining to completely go away. LOL


----------



## Deareux (Sep 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  When you wrote, "_I love companies who really barely advertise because they're products speak for themselves!_" the first company that popped into my head was, "_Like OCC._" Love and "hate" OCC lip tars and both for the same reason - pigmented! I have to remember when using an OCC lip tar to prep my lips and mix it with a clear gloss because a little goes a long way. The first time I used it, and not knowing how pigmented it was, well let's just say it took a couple of days for the staining to completely go away. LOL

I've been wanting to try OCC lip tars...but I haven't been able to because, wait for it, my OCD prefers my beauty products to be able to stand freely. /face desk/

  But if if you say they are as pigmented as they are, I'll just have to put my big girl panties on and go try some.


----------



## ZeeOmega (Sep 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yeah, I noticed that your comment [zadidoll] was gone last night (well, early early this morning lol). :/
And I'm also aware that the wetness picks up a lot of product, it's just a reference to the oblivious kids on there who are like, "WHOA THAT'S HELLA PIGMENTED OMGGGG"




 

I'm surprised they didn't delete the couple of comments I've seen that say "The color stick fell out of my waterliner  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> "
 

I get the feeling that this is a very temporary makeup line made to make quick $.
...But, hey...like I said before, I can't say I wouldn't sell my name while it was hot too. One would hope she'd want to keep her name in a good light (if she does plan to ever have another business endeavor), and hopefully she (and L'Oreal) does take all the suggestions/critiques and work on some of their "misses". Wishful thinking.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Still wanna try the contour stick, darnit. =p

 

I'm torn on what to think about this line. I have a few ideas / suspicions about the Em line:

  -Meant to make a quick buck off of Michelle's name - though it is rather financially intensive based on product development, delivery and name right purchasing -Being set up as L'Oreal's branding guinea pig - how far can they push target audiences? how much can they incorporate social media into a brand? Innovative branding, etc.  -A new / inexperienced brand manager has been given free reign


----------



## slinka (Sep 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  When you wrote, "_I love companies who really barely advertise because they're products speak for themselves!_" the first company that popped into my head was, "_Like OCC._" Love and "hate" OCC lip tars and both for the same reason - pigmented! I have to remember when using an OCC lip tar to prep my lips and mix it with a clear gloss because a little goes a long way. The first time I used it, and not knowing how pigmented it was, well let's just say it took a couple of days for the staining to completely go away. LOL

Bahaha I did the same thing lol. I had no idea what I was getting into =p

p.s.-I can't believe I used the wrong "Their"....I edited that so fast after I saw it quoted, lol. I must be tired...


----------



## meaganola (Sep 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Deareux* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I've been wanting to try OCC lip tars...but I haven't been able to because, wait for it, my OCD prefers my beauty products to be able to stand freely. /face desk/

  But if if you say they are as pigmented as they are, I'll just have to put my big girl panties on and go try some.

I didn't realize you were supposed to use a prep base (and the store I usually shop at doesn't even *carry* the base even though it does carry several shades of *color* lip tars), so I bought a lip tar all on its own one day without even testing it on my lips -- and I didn't have any problem with it aside from the mess that the brush made in the bag (solution:  retractable lip brush).  I now have four or five of them, all in shades of hot pink/fuchsia/magenta.  I still do not own the clear base.  They do stain my lips, but that's a big part of the point for me.


----------



## quene8106 (Sep 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
i'm sure spending tons of time on this forum hasn't helped either hahahaha.
lol. sometimes i'm an enabler (i.e. starting a thread on the lip bar lipsticks), sometimes i'm enabled (i.e. the balm half off sale, mut threads on friends and family sales with different makeup companies), and sometimes i'm scared away from buying a product (i.e. buying em cosmetics, lol)


----------



## slinka (Sep 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ZeeOmega* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I'm torn on what to think about this line. I have a few ideas / suspicions about the Em line:

  -Meant to make a quick buck off of Michelle's name - though it is rather financially intensive based on product development, delivery and name right purchasing -Being set up as L'Oreal's branding guinea pig - how far can they push target audiences? how much can they incorporate social media into a brand? Innovative branding, etc. -A new / inexperienced brand manager has been given free reign
I like your points.
- Since I don't know that much about the big name makeup business, I really can't delve too deep into their financial stuff - I guess I just assumed that since it was such an established brand, it wouldn't take much to take products they already have out (_maybe_ tweak them just a little, using ingredients they already have "approved"-whatever that means in makeup-land). This is obviously assuming they didn't stray too far from stuff they've already put out, and I could be completely wrong in that assumption. 



I honestly doubt that that packaging cost them too much, lol. Once again, that's just an assumption pulled outta my rear-end. =)
-It's a strange thing that they've done - a high end product targeted towards people who generally rely on funds from mommy and daddy and/or are broke college students. Social media brand type is kind of cool, if they had thought it out a little more.
-Probably.


----------



## MIKAGlam (Sep 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  When you wrote, "_I love companies who really barely advertise because they're products speak for themselves!_" the first company that popped into my head was, "_Like OCC._" Love and "hate" OCC lip tars and both for the same reason - pigmented! I have to remember when using an OCC lip tar to prep my lips and mix it with a clear gloss because a little goes a long way. The first time I used it, and not knowing how pigmented it was, well let's just say it took a couple of days for the staining to completely go away. LOL
GAHH I really want the Willam Belli edition lip tars! I am a HUGE fan of his/hers  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I only tried Michelle's line based off the little sample in the ipsy bag (Seriously, that's the only sample!?!) but I LOVED the blush! The eyeshadows seemed fine to me, but there is no way in hell I would ever pay that much for a brand new line like that! I have to muster up everything in me to part with my money when I buy Chanel products, and they are obviously a well known well reviewed brand. I have been reading this thread since the beginning and everything I've read just screams to stay away. I feel bad for Michelle because it is her name all over it and I do enjoy her YT videos, but at the same time I don't feel bad. This was a risk she was willing to take and it didn't work out. Consequences. I think she does it for the fame, I find it weird that she does ipsy and then doesn't do a video each month using the bag for their YT channel like all the other "gurus" but I digress.

Can you buy just the blush? or do you need to buy a whole palette? I didn't sign up for the website after all the red flags.


----------



## slinka (Sep 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Deareux* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I've been wanting to try OCC lip tars...but I haven't been able to because, wait for it, my OCD prefers my beauty products to be able to stand freely. /face desk/

  But if if you say they are as pigmented as they are, I'll just have to put my big girl panties on and go try some.

Omg, your OCD thing cracked me up. We all have our little quirks.=p

I love them, and I even appreciate the staining now (When I want/need a stain). I just don't glob it on like I did the first time lol.


----------



## slinka (Sep 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MIKAGlam* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  GAHH I really want the Willam Belli edition lip tars! I am a HUGE fan of his/hers  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I only tried Michelle's line based off the little sample in the ipsy bag (Seriously, that's the only sample!?!) but I LOVED the blush! The eyeshadows seemed fine to me, but there is no way in hell I would ever pay that much for a brand new line like that! I have to muster up everything in me to part with my money when I buy Chanel products, and they are obviously a well known well reviewed brand. I have been reading this thread since the beginning and everything I've read just screams to stay away. I feel bad for Michelle because it is her name all over it and I do enjoy her YT videos, but at the same time I don't feel bad. This was a risk she was willing to take and it didn't work out. Consequences. I think she does it for the fame, I find it weird that she does ipsy and then doesn't do a video each month using the bag for their YT channel like all the other "gurus" but I digress.

Can you buy just the blush? or do you need to buy a whole palette? I didn't sign up for the website after all the red flags.

I. LOVE. WILLAM. BELLI.

It looks like you can get a "Shade Play" cheek palette (2 colors, $28).


----------



## MIKAGlam (Sep 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I. LOVE. WILLAM. BELLI.

It looks like you can get a "Shade Play" cheek palette (2 colors, $28).

 
I honestly have learned so many makeup tips from him. And his YT videos make my life. He just, he gets to me. So funny.

That's actually not too bad. I may have to look into them. I really want to try something legit from this line and not from a piece of paper. But I shall hold off until now to see if ipsy gives a better sample.


----------



## Deareux (Sep 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Omg, your OCD thing cracked me up. We all have our little quirks.=p

I love them, and I even appreciate the staining now (When I want/need a stain). I just don't glob it on like I did the first time lol.

I like to stand my lip products up in a row. Same with mascara. And it looks pretty, like bowling pins...until my cats rampage across my vanity. DARN YOU CAT!

Quote: Originally Posted by *meaganola* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I didn't realize you were supposed to use a prep base (and the store I usually shop at doesn't even *carry* the base even though it does carry several shades of *color* lip tars), so I bought a lip tar all on its own one day without even testing it on my lips -- and I didn't have any problem with it aside from the mess that the brush made in the bag (solution:  retractable lip brush).  I now have four or five of them, all in shades of hot pink/fuchsia/magenta.  I still do not own the clear base.  They do stain my lips, but that's a big part of the point for me.

Thanks for the tips. I actually would enjoy the staining, since I like to give my lips a bit of color when I don't have a moment to apply lipstick. 

But regarding EM, I'd really like to try their Passion Berry and Just Fab matte lipsticks (I'm into dark colors right now). I hope they send a sample in an Ipsy bag soon. If anyone tries out their lipsticks, please do tell. I hope they're not drying like one reviewer mentioned on the site, I don't need lips any dryer.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Sep 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *quene8106* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  lol. sometimes i'm an enabler (i.e. starting a thread on the lip bar lipsticks), sometimes i'm enabled (i.e. the balm half off sale, mut threads on friends and family sales with different makeup companies), and sometimes i'm scared away from buying a product (i.e. buying em cosmetics, lol)

amen, makeuptalk in a nutshell hahah


----------



## slinka (Sep 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MIKAGlam* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I honestly have learned so many makeup tips from him. And his YT videos make my life. He just, he gets to me. So funny.

That's actually not too bad. I may have to look into them. I really want to try something legit from this line and not from a piece of paper. But I shall hold off until now to see if ipsy gives a better sample.

His Dirty Sunset look or whatever he called it...I have used that very sloppy application when in a hurry haha. But he's hilarious, can't get enough of him.

Yeah, it's not the worst price for a blush out there. Hopefully they'll send out better samples to you ipsy folk!


----------



## Jac13 (Sep 23, 2013)

I have been watching this line and so far I think I will pass.


----------



## coffeecardigan (Sep 24, 2013)

My sincere apologies if this video has already been mentioned!  Wing from Divamakeupqueen interviewed Michelle very briefly and asked her why the prices were so high.  Michelle's answer is interesting, to say the least.... (towards the end of the video)


----------



## zadidoll (Sep 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hey Zadi, I just finished up some photos, swatches, etc from the first $27.50 deal, including products on the face, swatches of the shadows dry compared to on a primer and on NYX jumbo pencil in white. Any of those of any interest to look at? *Which you ya'll like to see?* I basically took pics of all of the products I received (some of which I already shared on here). Including the lipstick, lipgloss, etc.

All. LOL

Quote: Originally Posted by *coffeecardigan* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My sincere apologies if this video has already been mentioned!  Wing from Divamakeupqueen interviewed Michelle very briefly and asked her why the prices were so high.  Michelle's answer is interesting, to say the least.... (towards the end of the video)




 

No apologizes necessary. It's been posted before and as I said before it confirms my suspicions and that L'Oreal owns and runs the EM line and as such have full control of it - setting prices, the products, layout, website, etc. As such they should be held accountable for all the issues with the products and the website not Michelle.


----------



## gayestbaby (Sep 24, 2013)

I found another pretty good review. She covers the life palette, the topcoat and a lipstick.


----------



## Deareux (Sep 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  If you have a real Sephora (not a Sephora inside JCPenney) then get a sample from them first. Just make sure to prep your lips first (exfoliate, lip balm) to help prevent staining.

I went last night. 

I. Love. Them. OMG. Unfortunately, the colors I wanted weren't instock so I ordered them from Sephora online.


----------



## kitnmitns (Sep 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gayestbaby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 





I found another pretty good review. She covers the life palette, the topcoat and a lipstick.
I really like Melissa. Her reviews are fun and she has loads of personality.

FYI, I did do the little conversion with Elf palette with some magnetic tape!  Woohoo!   I love DIY stuff.


----------



## lorizav (Sep 24, 2013)

Even though the reviews were not great, I still want to try the coral colored lip palette , but I have so many lip products its crazy


----------



## Hollie Haradon (Sep 25, 2013)

Ok, I have been following this since the beginning. I have read everything, watched all the YouTube reviews, etc. Here is my questionâ€¦what makes Michelle a "prestige line?" Because to me, she is not prestige, she is simply overpriced. Prestige lines are Chanel and Burberry. These companies have over 100 years of fashion and beauty behind them. Tom Ford and Armani have decades of fashion and beauty behind them. These brands have made a huge mark on the world. They are iconic, trendsetters and their products are known for pure luxury. Their makeup lines reflect this as well. They are all high quality with stunning packaging. Their marketing campaigns are well thought out reflections of their houses. So I ask again, what makes Michelle prestige? A few years of YouTube videos aimed at young girls? Her videos are cute and fun but they are hardly making a mark on the world of high-end Fashion and Beauty. Her packaging is Target at best and the quality is hit or miss. The marketing campaign has been one of the worst thought out launches I can ever remember. So, what I want to know is, who decided to claim she was going to be a prestige line? If it was L'Oreal, then who the hell is incharge over there? Do they not know who she is and who her fan base is? Michelle should have spoken up and said it's a bad idea. She knows who her market is. My guess is her ego got in the way and she was tickled to have something called a "prestige" line. Sorry Michelle, you blew it. It's simply overpriced, boring drugstore makeup.  She should have gone on her own and done an edgy indie line like Sugarpill and the fans would have eaten it up. The whole thing just smacks of grabby hands by L'Oreal and Michelle.


----------



## kitnmitns (Sep 25, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Hollie Haradon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ok, I have been following this since the beginning. I have read everything, watched all the YouTube reviews, etc. Here is my questionâ€¦what makes Michelle a "prestige line?" Because to me, she is not prestige, she is simply overpriced. Prestige lines are Chanel and Burberry. These companies have over 100 years of fashion and beauty behind them. Tom Ford and Armani have decades of fashion and beauty behind them. These brands have made a huge mark on the world. They are iconic, trendsetters and their products are known for pure luxury. Their makeup lines reflect this as well. They are all high quality with stunning packaging. Their marketing campaigns are well thought out reflections of their houses. So I ask again, what makes Michelle prestige? A few years of YouTube videos aimed at young girls? Her videos are cute and fun but they are hardly making a mark on the world of high-end Fashion and Beauty. Her packaging is Target at best and the quality is hit or miss. The marketing campaign has been one of the worst thought out launches I can ever remember. So, what I want to know is, who decided to claim she was going to be a prestige line? If it was L'Oreal, then who the hell is incharge over there? Do they not know who she is and who her fan base is? Michelle should have spoken up and said it's a bad idea. She knows who her market is. My guess is her ego got in the way and she was tickled to have something called a "prestige" line. Sorry Michelle, you blew it. It's simply overpriced, boring drugstore makeup.  She should have gone on her own and done an edgy indie line like Sugarpill and the fans would have eaten it up. The whole thing just smacks of grabby hands by L'Oreal and Michelle.


I cannot imagine the line is selling well.  Most of the reviews on the site are still from the initial focus group, and hardly anyone here has bought anything.


----------



## eucala08 (Sep 25, 2013)

I never even heard of this line till I first join here, and I think the line was preparing to be launched or something. I haven't heard anyone talk about the line off the internet either.


----------



## gayestbaby (Sep 25, 2013)

Does anyone know how the line is doing? Are they meeting their sales goals? I imagine lots of people bought it for reviews and such but surely much of it was sent back once they found out that the quality wasn't worth the price.


----------



## KittenZ (Sep 25, 2013)

I got a sample of it in my last Ipsy bag. It was average at best. The pigmentation wasn't bad, but nothing to get excited about. Honestly, it's very over-priced in my opinion.


----------



## Sam Clysdale (Sep 25, 2013)

I think its okay. I also wish the lip product was not part of the palette and it needs bronzer and highlighter in the palette.


----------



## TracyT (Sep 26, 2013)

I find it funny that the fans around the world can't wait to get their hands on product. Once they do, how many would still be so excited about it? I wonder if it'll ever get distributed abroad.


----------



## MimiJoy (Sep 26, 2013)

I am located in Milan, Italy. Not a real Michelle fan, still i'd like to have the Life Palette in Love version. I think the colors are very well combined. I wish lip products were separated and that the USD 75 would not be translated into EUR 75 (some Life Palettes avaiable on the eBay at USD 100 without shipping...). If L'Oreal does not fix quality issues i fear the line is going to be "em is a reflection of meh" instead :S


----------



## slinka (Sep 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *TracyT* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I find it funny that the fans around the world can't wait to get their hands on product. Once they do, how many would still be so excited about it? I wonder if it'll ever get distributed abroad.

This is a great point. I mean, she's internet famous because people from all over made her famous, not just tweens in the US. I would understand the exclusion if it were a different situation- but this is a major company (i.e.- has the means to make international shipping possible) profiting from said interceleb. The hype will die down QUICKLY, and I'm sure they'll lose tons of would've-been money. Especially if more negative reviews start coming forth. It would've made much more sense to offer shipping to more than just the US, in my opinion. (Maybe there is a good reason for them not shipping all over yet? Maybe they have to be cleared by other nations' customs/whatever? Idk. If this is the case, I would've postponed the release until I was cleared to ship overseas.)


----------



## quene8106 (Sep 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MimiJoy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

 If L'Oreal does not fix quality issues i fear the line is going to be "em is a reflection of meh" instead :S


----------



## gayestbaby (Sep 26, 2013)

I was just flipping through the instyle magazine i just got and there was a tiny 1/3 page dedicated to em michell phan and i found her quote to be kind of amusing. Michelle says "Every little thing had to be perfect, if I put out products that don't work, my fans would let me have it."


----------



## ZeeOmega (Sep 26, 2013)

> That just does not make sense to me, since it would cost so much to launch BUT I am also not a cosmetics exec, so who knows...


 It's cheaper, relatively speaking to do this kind of experimentation with a new brand than to risk the image of their more established brands or of alienating / upsetting brand-loyal consumers.


----------



## mindcaviar (Sep 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Hollie Haradon* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  what makes Michelle a "prestige line?" Because to me, she is not prestige, she is simply overpriced. Prestige lines are Chanel and Burberry. These companies have over 100 years of fashion and beauty behind them. Tom Ford and Armani have decades of fashion and beauty behind them. These brands have made a huge mark on the world. They are iconic, trendsetters and their products are known for pure luxury. Their makeup lines reflect this as well. They are all high quality with stunning packaging. Their marketing campaigns are well thought out reflections of their houses.

*YES YES YES YES!! Thank you for saying this so concisely and eloquently. I agree with you wholeheartedly. I studied fashion in college and did my internship at a museum in an historic French Quarter museum. I worked with the Curator of Costumes and helped design a Dior exhibit. This was a huge honor for me. Even if I had not gotten school credits for my work, I would have done it for free. To see the "architecture" of the clothing and to understand first hand the work of a couturier was inspiring to say the least. *

*I would much rather save up the money to get a Dior palette or a YSL lipstick or a Guerlain fragrance than throw money at a name. These are the highest quality luxury cosmetics available to the general public. The artistry and the history give the name prestige, but the products are stand-alone knock-outs!*

So I ask again, what makes Michelle prestige? A few years of YouTube videos aimed at young girls? Her videos are cute and fun but they are hardly making a mark on the world of high-end Fashion and Beauty. Her packaging is Target at best and the quality is hit or miss. The marketing campaign has been one of the worst thought out launches I can ever remember.

*No doubt Michelle has made her mark on the world of cosmetics, however, she has helped a generation of young girls understand TECHNIQUE. She is not a chemist, a designer or a marketing genius. She is a personality. That alone cannot do anything but sell. If a line does not have the product it will not continue to sell on name alone-- not with any staying power.  *

So, what I want to know is, who decided to claim she was going to be a prestige line? If it was L'Oreal, then who the hell is in charge over there? Do they not know who she is and who her fan base is? Michelle should have spoken up and said it's a bad idea. She knows who her market is. My guess is her ego got in the way and she was tickled to have something called a "prestige" line.

*My minor in school was marketing. I cannot imagine "launching" any product, real or intangible without the backing of a full-out, multi-level campaign. The fact that they did no launch will cost them more money than they've spent on designing and producing the line. This will be a tax write-off, unfortunately.*

Sorry Michelle, you blew it. It's simply overpriced, boring drugstore makeup.  She should have gone on her own and done an edgy indie line like Sugarpill and the fans would have eaten it up. The whole thing just smacks of grabby hands by L'Oreal and Michelle.

*I'm not sure she has it in her to do such a line. Her motive is profit and ease, not artistry. She took a hobby and transformed it into a business where she sells advertising space inside a cosmetic bag. This is intelligence, the work of an opportunistic entrepreneur, not genius, not passion. Both are required to pull off an indie line. *

*Thanks for posting. I agree completely with your sentiments!*


----------



## mindcaviar (Sep 27, 2013)

I would like to add that I agree that the packaging seems to be geared to a teen or newb to makeup market. I bought this purchase with purchase from Clinique (it came out in 2011) this past year in order to save it for my steppie's 12th birthday coming up in early December. So far I have only given her light eye shadow colors, lip glosses, mascara. This will be her first palette. It looks remarkably similar to a certain line we have been discussing. ...

Here is a post-market eBay price and you can see quite a few pics: 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Clinique-A-Seasons-Worth-of-Pretty-Compact-Eyeshadow-Lips-Blush-NIB-/161025049082?pt=US_Makeup_Face&amp;hash=item257dd741fa

Here is a listing on the site. I don't think it's active to purchase, but here is the Clinique stock photo:

http://www.clinique.com/cms/whats_new/wn_pwp2011h.tmpl

For those of you on phones who do not wish to follow a link, here is a photo:





This sampler was originally 32.50 with any purchase in 2011. Note that it has more tools than the Em palette including a large mirror.


----------



## mindcaviar (Sep 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ZeeOmega* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


It's cheaper, relatively speaking to do this kind of experimentation with a new brand than to risk the image of their more established brands or of alienating / upsetting brand-loyal consumers.

It definitely is! That's a great point.


----------



## mindcaviar (Sep 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gayestbaby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I was just flipping through the instyle magazine i just got and there was a tiny 1/3 page dedicated to em michell phan and i found her quote to be kind of amusing. Michelle says "Every little thing had to be perfect, if I put out products that don't work, my fans would let me have it."

Looks like that might be happening. 







It's a shame, really. On one hand she says she had nothing to do with the line other than lend her name. On the other hand she implies she hand-picked every detail. I realize one has to get behind and rally for any endeavor one takes -- but this is talking out of both sides of the mouth.


----------



## Sam Clysdale (Sep 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mindcaviar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Looks like that might be happening. 






It's a shame, really. On one hand she says she had nothing to do with the line other than lend her name. On the other hand she implies she hand-picked every detail. I realize one has to get behind and rally for any endeavor one takes -- but this is talking out of both sides of the mouth. 
Its a shame. When your a blogger and you put out a brand. It better be good or you will lose followers. I wait till I finish a product before I blog about it. I don't want comments like I bought because you said its good and you never really tried it.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Sep 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mindcaviar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I would like to add that I agree that the packaging seems to be geared to a teen or newb to makeup market. I bought this purchase with purchase from Clinique (it came out in 2011) this past year in order to save it for my steppie's 12th birthday coming up in early December. So far I have only given her light eye shadow colors, lip glosses, mascara. This will be her first palette. It looks remarkably similar to a certain line we have been discussing. ...

Here is a post-market eBay price and you can see quite a few pics: 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Clinique-A-Seasons-Worth-of-Pretty-Compact-Eyeshadow-Lips-Blush-NIB-/161025049082?pt=US_Makeup_Face&amp;hash=item257dd741fa

Here is a listing on the site. I don't think it's active to purchase, but here is the Clinique stock photo:

http://www.clinique.com/cms/whats_new/wn_pwp2011h.tmpl

For those of you on phones who do not wish to follow a link, here is a photo:





This sampler was originally 32.50 with any purchase in 2011. Note that it has more tools than the Em palette including a large mirror. 

I had seen this at the company store of Estee Lauder for sale at their warehouse sale like two weeks ago! I was so surprised to find it there, it seemed like a Michelle Phan product! I had to grab it and turn it around to see it wasn't  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> The design seems to be so similar


----------



## LaurenElle (Sep 27, 2013)

I'm not sure. I heard of her line but I'm not a big fan of her. I don't think I'll be purchasing any of them


----------



## gayestbaby (Sep 28, 2013)

This is why they could never sell it through another company like ulta, because they wouldn't be able to control all the negative feedback!


----------



## zadidoll (Sep 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kitnmitns* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Zadidoll post what you wrote! I want to see! Also, my palettes should be here tomorrow! I am so excited to play with them!

I wish I could post exactly what I wrote but essentially it's the same negative points I've mentioned here. Products lack pigmentation, the size listed on the EM site is incorrect, the pans are odd shaped, the layout is odd, the removal of pans is a pain, it's cumbersome, bulky and heavy. I also included the side-by-side pics of the EM pans to other pans (previously posted here on MUT). I think that was about it.

The odd thing I think about the review system is ALL the reviews for ALL the palettes are lumped together which isn't fair because one palette may be better than another palette. You can't just see all the Night Life palette reviews, you see all of the Life Palette reviews. Oh and the latest reviews, as of this post, were posted 9/26 so there is at least a 48 hour hold on reviews. And not one review that I've seen lately are below four stars. I have the Night Life palette 1 star.


----------



## princess2010 (Sep 28, 2013)

The quality issues are disappointing since we know L'Oreal is capable of making GREAT eyeshadows! The infallibles are amazing.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Sep 28, 2013)

I finally tried out the sample card that came with my Ipsy this month. Mine was the "Natural Talent" section (since I know they sent out at least 2 different samples) and meh. I was hoping to be pleasantly surprised, but I wasn't. Pigmentation and texture was blah. I didn't find it any better than the cheap Covergirl quads, etc, so I'd only buy/use them if they came in unique shades. I did like the blush more than the shadow! But, the only thing from this line I still have any interest in is the waterliners...but I wouldn't pay that price for them!


----------



## MimiJoy (Sep 28, 2013)

The reviews are so negative that my urge to try em cosmetics myself is surprisingly growing. Red cross Nursing syndrome?


----------



## MimiJoy (Sep 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yoru* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I bet a lot of people couldn't care less about the lip products in there, maybe the blush, but definitely not the lippies.
In fact. Having the lip products on the same quadrant with pressed eyeshadows and blush is not very smart and neat. I  hate when the pan of gloss or cream lipstick gets fall out and shimmer from the other nearby powdery products. I'd rather have the cream pans separated by a lid or in a dedicated sector/quadrant instead. 

I am hoping em makes it International and fixes quality issues. Curiosity is great, I'd love to have a Life Palette just for the sake of my personal "icollectthemall" mania but I know from what I have read that I would use it less than my other palettes (I am thinking UD, Inglot, Lorac... which perfom perfectly and I adore using).


----------



## yoru (Sep 30, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MimiJoy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  In fact. Having the lip products on the same quadrant with pressed eyeshadows and blush is not very smart and neat. I  hate when the pan of gloss or cream lipstick gets fall out and shimmer from the other nearby powdery products. I'd rather have the cream pans separated by a lid or in a dedicated sector/quadrant instead. 

I am hoping em makes it International and fixes quality issues. Curiosity is great, I'd love to have a Life Palette just for the sake of my personal "icollectthemall" mania but I know from what I have read that I would use it less than my other palettes (I am thinking UD, Inglot, Lorac... which perfom perfectly and I adore using).
Indeed! The Balm just released their new palette and gotta love how they have something to cover the cream lip/cheek products.


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 1, 2013)

It's a shame because L'Oreal does have some good matte formulations with Urban Decay and Maybelline. WHY the EM Cosmetics products are not up to par with those is a mystery but it does solidify my stance that the products are just overpriced and that L'Oreal is using Michelle's popularity with inexperienced tweens, teens and some college students to milk it for all it's worth.


----------



## mommamowad (Oct 1, 2013)

i also think that the whole plan of the higher price point is to have CONSTANT sales and specials to give the younger fans the feeling that they're getting a great deal because its worth (i use the term loosely of course) 75 dollars ! ( p.s. when do "luxury" brands have sales let alone gwp's not very often unfortunately. they go by the adage if you have to ask you cant afford it...) i don't think they expected alot of people to pay the full price, its marketing plain and simple. a lot of people do the same at outlet stores some of the stuff is made only for outlets, sometimes inferior quality. you'd do better at a clearance sale at the mall


----------



## Bikerchic (Oct 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Ok, I'll stick with vampire. And no, I'm not going to call anything "twilight"



 
 I've got leather wearing biker trash covered


----------



## slinka (Oct 1, 2013)

Looky Looky what just popped in my inbox (Just in case someone still wanted to try this):


----------



## slinka (Oct 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mommamowad* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  i also think that the whole plan of the higher price point is to have CONSTANT sales and specials to give the younger fans the feeling that they're getting a great deal because its worth (i use the term loosely of course) 75 dollars ! ( p.s. when do "luxury" brands have sales let alone gwp's not very often unfortunately. they go by the adage if you have to ask you cant afford it...) i don't think they expected alot of people to pay the full price, its marketing plain and simple. a lot of people do the same at outlet stores some of the stuff is made only for outlets, sometimes inferior quality. you'd do better at a clearance sale at the mall

Yeah, I noticed that every weekend they have some sort of "special"

No other company I frequent (Minus flash sale sites, of course) have these constant "specials". It's....all so dumb to me, lol. I can't imagine anyone who gets those emails every Friday hasn't seen the pattern, and I don't know why anyone would buy anything during the week. =p 

...That being said, if that contour stick goes on sale for like...$10, I _might _spring. lol.


----------



## Boots (Oct 1, 2013)

I really can't believe I read through that whole thread. It's so long, but it's been very interesting, despite the never really hearing of Michelle before coming here to MUT. I went and watched a few videos and I have to say, I don't really get the hype. 

As for the EM line, I'm more of a beginner to cosmetics and I can honestly say that unless I got to personally feel and swatch all the colours in a store or with samples.. I could not justify spending that much on ANY palette, even though the colour selection and layout of the Life Palettes really appeal to me.. I could use the help in putting colours together, really! 

Regardless of the shady marketing, the poor/varied pigmentation, Michelle herself, the website misrepresentation, and even the fact that L'Oreal owns it, it really does come down to price for me. In my current budget, I cannot see myself spending $75 on a palette. Period.

If they even shipped to Canada.. -cough-


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 1, 2013)

So the palette is $55 this weekend? That's still a bit too high due to the quality. If the quality was on par with Urban Decay then it'd be worth the $55. It should be priced at $35.


----------



## kitnmitns (Oct 1, 2013)

I think $35-$40 is about right


----------



## slinka (Oct 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So the palette is $55 this weekend? That's still a bit too high due to the quality. If the quality was on par with Urban Decay then it'd be worth the $55. It should be priced at $35.

Agreed.


----------



## ZeeOmega (Oct 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Yeah, I noticed that every weekend they have some sort of "special"

No other company I frequent (Minus flash sale sites, of course) have these constant "specials". It's....all so dumb to me, lol. I can't imagine anyone who gets those emails every Friday hasn't seen the pattern, and I don't know why anyone would buy anything during the week. =p 

...That being said, if that contour stick goes on sale for like...$10, I _might _spring. lol.

While running these types of sales seems contrary to the type of image L'Oreal seems to be trying to push with Em, they're not all that unusual. Several of the online retailers I've shopped at send me emails several times a week with different kinds of sales and promotions. I've been conditioned to believe that if I'm paying full price for anything at Loft or Ann Taylor, I'm doing it wrong. The same has held true for brick and mortar stores as well for years. Department stores were always running sales, along with pushing coupons in papers.


----------



## Deareux (Oct 1, 2013)

Honestly, I don't think I'd even buy these if they were $35. The color selection doesn't appeal to me, nor does the whole structure of the palette (my OCD is very specific and the palette design drives it crazy).


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ZeeOmega* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  While running these types of sales seems contrary to the type of image L'Oreal seems to be trying to push with Em, they're not all that unusual. Several of the online retailers I've shopped at send me emails several times a week with different kinds of sales and promotions. I've been conditioned to believe that if I'm paying full price for anything at Loft or Ann Taylor, I'm doing it wrong. The same has held true for brick and mortar stores as well for years. Department stores were always running sales, along with pushing coupons in papers. 

This is exactly my approach to shopping


----------



## slinka (Oct 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ZeeOmega* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
While running these types of sales seems contrary to the type of image L'Oreal seems to be trying to push with Em, they're not all that unusual. Several of the online retailers I've shopped at send me emails several times a week with different kinds of sales and promotions. I've been conditioned to believe that if I'm paying full price for anything at Loft or Ann Taylor, I'm doing it wrong. The same has held true for brick and mortar stores as well for years. Department stores were always running sales, along with pushing coupons in papers.

While I have indeed become a pro at finding deals and sales (and this is the way I shop, lol), I don't really ever go into department stores, so I really don't know that scene.
Hautelook, karmaloop and sites like that have made me not ever want to pay full price for like, UD or theBalm, Unif, etc. Now places like Bath and body works- They've got specials all the time.=p
 

Alls I knows is, Sugarpill won't release a coupon =p But I don't mind paying full price for their shadows =p
But with regards to prestige brands-which is what Michelle has called this line- I really don't own much in the way of Chanel and the like, do they put out a special every weekend? Cause I haven't heard anyone talking about their super-awesome deals...I hear how expensive it is.


----------



## meaganola (Oct 1, 2013)

> But with regards toÂ prestige brands-which is what MichelleÂ has called this line-Â I really don't own much in the way of Chanel and the like, do they put out a special every weekend? Cause I haven't heard anyone talking about their super-awesome deals...I hear how expensive it is.


 Never. The closest is a gift with purchase, and the minimum purchase is much higher than, say, LancÃ´me or Clinique. And I thought this was supposed to be positioned as "luxury," not "prestige." There's a slight difference. Luxury lines are even more high-end than prestige.


----------



## ZeeOmega (Oct 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
While I have indeed become a pro at finding deals and sales (and this is the way I shop, lol), I don't really ever go into department stores, so I really don't know that scene.
Hautelook, karmaloop and sites like that have made me not ever want to pay full price for like, UD or theBalm, Unif, etc. Now places like Bath and body works- They've got specials all the time.=p
 

Alls I knows is, Sugarpill won't release a coupon =p But I don't mind paying full price for their shadows =p
But with regards to prestige brands-which is what Michelle has called this line- I really don't own much in the way of Chanel and the like, do they put out a special every weekend? Cause I haven't heard anyone talking about their super-awesome deals...I hear how expensive it is.

As I noted, the approach with the Em sales does seem to go counter to the image L'Oreal tried to push regarding the line. I think we were both missing the clarifier of whether or not we were speaking of prestige brands exclusively or not. Or whatever marketing classification they like to use for makeup tier levels to create that extra level of consumer psychology satisfaction.

It is still my pet theory that this line is letting them go crazy with experimentation without negatively impacting their other lines.


----------



## mommamowad (Oct 1, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

"But with regards to prestige brands-which is what Michelle has called this line- I really don't own much in the way of Chanel and the like, do they put out a special every weekend? Cause I haven't heard anyone talking about their super-awesome deals...I hear how expensive it is."

exactly my point   "REAL" luxury brands don't.  the name and reputation sells it no matter the price. which EM has neither. yet at least, but i don't see that happening. I'm sorry EM but you are NO channel  ps why are my periods showing up as comma's??? lol


----------



## Deareux (Oct 1, 2013)

> While I have indeed become a pro at finding deals and sales (and this is the way I shop, lol), I don't really ever go into department stores, so I really don't know that scene. Hautelook, karmaloopÂ and sites like that have made me not ever want to pay full price for like, UD or theBalm, Unif,Â etc. Now places like Bath and body works- They've got specials all the time.=p Â  Alls I knows is, Sugarpill won'tÂ release a coupon =p But I don't mind paying full price for their shadows =p But with regards toÂ prestige brands-which is what MichelleÂ has called this line-Â I really don't own much in the way of Chanel and the like, do they put out a special every weekend? Cause I haven't heard anyone talking about their super-awesome deals...I hear how expensive it is.


 Chanel doesn't have sales. Online you get free shipping and samples. In the counters/boutiques you can get samples with purchase if you seem interested (or get to know the staff). Their name and fans bring them sales. It's hella expensive, but the quality is definitely there.


----------



## yoru (Oct 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ZeeOmega* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
As I noted, the approach with the Em sales does seem to go counter to the image L'Oreal tried to push regarding the line. I think we were both missing the clarifier of whether or not we were speaking of prestige brands exclusively or not. Or whatever marketing classification they like to use for makeup tier levels to create that extra level of consumer psychology satisfaction.

It is still my pet theory that this line is letting them go crazy with experimentation without negatively impacting their other lines. 
My wild guess is they're doing really bad on sales goals so they had to do this. Seriously, having millions of subscribers does not guarantee millions of sales. Not to mention the bigger market of grown up women who are willing to spend on "luxury" brand don't really know Michelle's name. Michelle is internet famous, but still far from being world famous like other designers who recently released their make up line. Not to mention the quality of EM does not live up to what they claimed to be luxury (including the packaging)


----------



## ZeeOmega (Oct 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yoru* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My wild guess is they're doing really bad on sales goals so they had to do this. Seriously, having millions of subscribers does not guarantee millions of sales. Not to mention the bigger market of grown up women who are willing to spend on "luxury" brand don't really know Michelle's name. Michelle is internet famous, but still far from being world famous like other designers who recently released their make up line. Not to mention the quality of EM does not live up to what they claimed to be luxury (including the packaging)

There's that aspect, too. I figured that a lot of the sales / promotions nearing the end of September were a drive to to get as much in as possible before the end of the fiscal quarter.


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 1, 2013)

BTW - they never approved my review from last Friday. I'm going to type it up and post it on my blog and on their site because last time I didn't save a copy of it.


----------



## kitnmitns (Oct 1, 2013)

Wow. That's ridiculous.


----------



## KittenZ (Oct 1, 2013)

I found this on the emcosmetics site. Another way to try and justify the hefty price tag for the life palette.


----------



## Deareux (Oct 1, 2013)

> I found this on the emcosmetics site. Another way to try and justify the hefty price tag for the life palette.Â


 I'm going to have to dispute these values. There are not an infinite number of combinations. It's more along the lines of 203,588 combinations by my math. And by my math, I mean "made up a random number."


----------



## kitnmitns (Oct 1, 2013)

Lol Devereaux! I saw that on the site too.


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KittenZ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I found this on the emcosmetics site. Another way to try and justify the hefty price tag for the life palette. 





Considering that the pan sizes are all different the prices can't be the same due to the weight difference. And not ONE shadow or lip pan is the common 1" pan size but smaller. So the value of the pans to me are less. Even BH Cosmetics and Coastal Scents are 99 cents for a 1"/26mm pan.


----------



## FunAtTheCircus (Oct 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So the palette is $55 this weekend? That's still a bit too high due to the quality. If the quality was on par with Urban Decay then it'd be worth the $55. It should be priced at $35.

I'm considering getting it. Only thing really holding me back is A) you all think it's waaay over priced, B) I'm sure they will have sales around the upcoming holiday season, &amp; C) I want the UD vice 2 palette. 

That being said, it does have lip colors. 

What do ya'll think spring for it? and if I do ... which one?


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 2, 2013)

Get the Vice 2 palette. It's limited edition while the EM palettes will still be there later on.


----------



## slinka (Oct 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AmandaWarwick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I'm considering getting it. Only thing really holding me back is A) you all think it's waaay over priced, B) I'm sure they will have sales around the upcoming holiday season, &amp; C) I want the UD vice 2 palette.

That being said, it does have lip colors.

What do ya'll think spring for it? and if I do ... which one?

Honestly, I'd just get the Vice 2 if those colors are needed in your collection (and they, imo, are way more exciting in the scheme of colors) if I/you had to choose one.

And we do (most of us, from what I can tell) feel it's overpriced...BUT if you really want to try it out, it's not like we'll criticize your decision lol. I'd love to know what you think about it! Right now it is $20 off (I posted the code earlier), so it'd be a good time to save some on it. Assuming EM is still around by the holidays (lol) they probably will have a sale....OR maybe they'll anticipate all the younger people to be begging mommy and daddy for it at Christmas, and keep the price as high as it normally is, since parents +christmas=money. Who knows? And which one is sort of up to you...I'm all about crazy colors, but many gals here are suckers for neutrals. I'd say- go with the palette with the most metallic shades, since they seem to have the best pigmentation, but it's you who'll be wearing them!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AmandaWarwick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So the palette is $55 this weekend? That's still a bit too high due to the quality. If the quality was on par with Urban Decay then it'd be worth the $55. It should be priced at $35.

I'm considering getting it. Only thing really holding me back is A) you all think it's waaay over priced, B) I'm sure they will have sales around the upcoming holiday season, &amp; C) I want the UD vice 2 palette. 

That being said, it does have lip colors. 

What do ya'll think spring for it? and if I do ... which one?


From what I've seen, I absolutely would NOT...but for me that is a lot of money to spend, so if I'm going to spend it, I'm going to want good quality. I so want the Vice 2 palette, though!


----------



## kitnmitns (Oct 2, 2013)

Zadi has a point about Vice being Limited Edition if you are interested in it. Of the 3 I have, I would recommend against the beach, though Poolside is awesome, it's the palette with the biggest quality issues. I still have experimentation to do, but if a friend really wanted to try one, I would recommend Career over Day, but they could trade places over the next couple of days because I have experimented with Day the least so far. I really like Career though and have no regrets about getting it. I hope that helps you. Cool observation Z!


----------



## OnlyAverageMom (Oct 2, 2013)

Get the Vice palette. Honestly, the quality is great and the colors are gorgeous. Brights, sparkles, shimmers, mattes and neutrals. I received one as an early bday gift and I'm in love. Plus it's LE. Just my two cents.


----------



## pandaristi (Oct 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So the palette is $55 this weekend? That's still a bit too high due to the quality. If the quality was on par with Urban Decay then it'd be worth the $55. It should be priced at $35.

I agree, even though $20 off is a lot, however $55 for the palette is still a bit too expensive. This line is supposed to be in the luxury line, however the quality doesn't seem to be as good as Urban Decay, which isn't even a luxury line (more like in prestige?)

Btw, I just saw the eye primer product, and no one seems to have put any reviews on it yet. I wonder if we will get a more accurate of a review compared to the other products... I guess they haven't even put Zadidoll's review on the life palette yet, which makes me wonder if they really put all of the reviews in the page


----------



## slinka (Oct 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *pandaristi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I agree, even though $20 off is a lot, however $55 for the palette is still a bit too expensive. This line is supposed to be in the luxury line, however the quality doesn't seem to be as good as Urban Decay, which isn't even a luxury line (more like in prestige?)

Btw, I just saw the eye primer product, and no one seems to have put any reviews on it yet. I wonder if we will get a more accurate of a review compared to the other products... I guess they haven't even put Zadidoll's review on the life palette yet, which makes me wonder if they really put all of the reviews in the page

I suspect, that unless your review reads,

"OMG this is like so amazing and Michelle ilysm you inspire me and I hope to get a life palette cause I know that theyare so gooood and 5 stars!!!!!"
Or
"This is like totally my favorite palette, like ever.


I was invited to try product"

It most likely won't be posted.


---WAITASECOND-----Looky looky what got on the reviews...
 




So, it does seem possible to maybe get a not-so-great review on there. huh.


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 2, 2013)

So it's as Nancy Lee said it might be, they're holding off to posting mine until there are more positive reviews to push my negative one down. To bury it so to speak.


----------



## slinka (Oct 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So it's as Nancy Lee said it might be, they're holding off to posting mine until there are more positive reviews to push my negative one down. To bury it so to speak.

Yup, if they post it at all.

I guessing they won't though. Just got a feeling


----------



## Boots (Oct 2, 2013)

Well, whether they wait to post it so it can be buried, or they just don't post it... Both are pretty shady practises. If you open something up like that, where you can put feedback on an item, then you really should let it *all *through. If you've made a good product then the good reviews should speak for it and naturally outweigh the inevitable bad.


----------



## slinka (Oct 4, 2013)

Low and behold, another sale this weekend. Shocker.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Oct 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Low and behold, another sale this weekend. Shocker.

I'm starting to see a pattern here.


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 4, 2013)

I thought the Life Palette was going to be $55 through the weekend but it's now $65.


----------



## slinka (Oct 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I thought the Life Palette was going to be $55 through the weekend but it's now $65.

I wsn't sure how long it was supposed to be $20. There was a code for it...is the regular price $65 (they're having a $10 off sale right now-$10 off $30 applied at checkout) and the code doesn't work anymore?

...Cause that would make it like, $45 if they could be combined.


----------



## slinka (Oct 4, 2013)

Hey! The code still works...so if you still wanna spring for it, you can get it for $45.

Almost reasonably priced! lol

20lp


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 4, 2013)

Tempting.


----------



## slinka (Oct 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Tempting.

I know, right? lol.

Just wish that the colors were...something different. I probably have one or two of each shade already :/


----------



## gayestbaby (Oct 5, 2013)

I found the usage of the em products in this video really weird since she didn't/couldn't use them alone and had to go over them with other products


----------



## OiiO (Oct 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *gayestbaby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
 





I found the usage of the em products in this video really weird since she didn't/couldn't use them alone and had to go over them with other products

Beautiful tutorial! But I get what you're saying, she could have used that baked powder for contouring even without the em stick.


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 5, 2013)

She's pretty but wish she didn't apply the purple gloss. It's just too much purple and I love purple! LOL


----------



## OiiO (Oct 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  She's pretty but wish she didn't apply the purple gloss. It's just too much purple and I love purple! LOL

I think it works for the evening, like a club makeup or something.


----------



## katelynbby (Oct 5, 2013)

It does work as club make-up, but she "advertised" it as a general fall look.  The eye make-up is pretty (though I think the black cat-eye plus the falsies weighs down the light colors and detracts from the pretty shading, but I am biased against falsies) and the purple lip shade didn't make the purples on her eye stand out, in fact, it made them look gray and ashy in comparison.  Under the yellow toned light (I'm assuming her mirror lights) in her video the look is great (perhaps because it added some warm tone), but under the regular lights (inside light) the look is kind of pale and cold. She should have gone with a more natural lip, since her natural lip color is absolutely gorgeous.   Still, the look was very professionally done, so I'm interested in looking at more of her videos. 

And yeah, the EM products were all covered up in the end.  Some layering of products is always expected (especially when building up contour) but it would have been nice to see the products work on their own, and not as shade-mixing tools for other products.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Oct 5, 2013)

Ha, I would totally wear that as a general fall look  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## gayestbaby (Oct 5, 2013)

I feel like she was trying to promote the Em products but at the same time wasn't pleased with them enough to use them on their own.


----------



## Deareux (Oct 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Ha, I would totally wear that as a general fall look






Me too!


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 6, 2013)

So I logged onto my EM account because I'm still contemplating buying one of the other palettes since after the promo code it brings it down to $45 ($20 off a life palette, $10 off any purchase of $30 or more). When I did I noticed my profile picture was gone and when I tried to upload another one I was blocked. Guess they (as in the L'Oreal executives or the public relations people) really don't like me.



​ 

​


----------



## bluelion (Oct 6, 2013)

Think you were blocked for posting a less than stellar review? Pretty shady of them if that's the case. I haven't really liked the line from the get go. The products didn't scream luxury to me, and then the real reviews confirmed that the quality isn't there either. I wouldn't even pay $30 for it.


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 6, 2013)

We'll see. It could be just an error on their server but at the same time it could be that I was blocked for the negative review. I'm hoping I'm wrong in thinking it was a block and that it is a glitch.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Oct 6, 2013)

Oh my word, Zadi, are you kidding?! Woooooooow...that is absolutely crazy. I mean, your critiques were constructive, honest and not at all mean. You know, I just can't bring myself to review them for myself...I keep putting it off. I think it's because I'm so thoroughly disappointed with the shadows, the website and the attitude that in the end, I just don't want to.

Can a website like that block without any good reason?


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 6, 2013)

It's their site, they can do what they want. As I said, I'm not completely sure if I'm blocked or not. Can anyone else change their avatar? That would give me more of an idea if it's my account or the site.


----------



## gayestbaby (Oct 6, 2013)

I was able to change my photo


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 7, 2013)

So it looks like it's my account.


----------



## slinka (Oct 7, 2013)

Woah, that's crap. True, they can do what they want...but seriously?! Pitiful.


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 7, 2013)

I've sent an email off that basically said, "Unable to see my avatar. Unable to upload a new avatar."


----------



## CheshireCookie (Oct 7, 2013)

I could totally understand if people were posting false negative reviews. People that obviously haven't tried out the product, or have ordered from them, etc....AND people that use curse words, foul language, etc....but reviews such as yours, there's no reason they should block your account. If that is, in fact, what they have done. Hopefully you'll hear back from them soon!


----------



## slinka (Oct 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I could totally understand if people were posting false negative reviews. People that obviously haven't tried out the product, or have ordered from them, etc....AND people that use curse words, foul language, etc....but reviews such as yours, there's no reason they should block your account. If that is, in fact, what they have done. Hopefully you'll hear back from them soon!

What kills me is that there are 5-star ratings from people who haven't tried the product. They even say it in there "review." At least there were last time I looked.

Yeah, there's no reason she should have been blocked...everything she said was true and/or constructive criticism.

Eh, it's not like this line is going to be permanent anyways. =p


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 7, 2013)

Posted this on my Facebook wall.

  Quote: Heard back from em michelle phan "guru" and was told it's my browser. The email from EM:

------

hi zadi,

thank you for contacting em michelle phan. &amp; welcome to the sisterhood!
we invite you to view our website www.emcosmetics.com for the latest from michelle. please be sure to join the community and become a member so that you have access to our exclusive content, deals and tips from michelle.

we apologize for the error you are facing. this error could be due to the browser you are using (internet explorer), it is not compatible with our site. try using firefox or google chrome, this may help. if not, please call or e-mail us providing us with the error you are facing, thank you.

if you have any further questions or want to chat, our beauty gurus would love to help you. feel free to e-mail us as well ([email protected]), you can reach us at 1-866-408-6191. our beauty gurus are available from 8am to midnight est monday-friday and 10am to 7pm est saturday-sunday

thank you again for contacting em michelle phan.

have a great day &amp; good luck!
ikea -your beauty guru

------

The thing is I use FIREFOX not Internet Explorer. I checked my account using IE, FF and Chrome to rule out the browser. The image was deleted SERVER SIDE and I can't upload another image which means the account was BLOCKED.

Frankly, the email to me was a bit condesending with the first paragraph since it doesn't address the issue AT ALL. Second of all, server issues should be passed to TECH support since a "beauty guru" will more likely not have any experience with tech support unless they are trained to do so or have knowledge. Example, if one of my members on Makeuptalk.com is having issues I can troubleshoot for them because I DO have experience. Nine times out of 10 I can help them figure out what the issue is and very rarely do I have to pass them along to Huddler because it's something out of my scope due to it being a Huddler issue.

My reply back:

"The account was created on Firefox and was fine until this past weekend, I had a profile picture up when I first created the account in August. The profile picture was there until this past weekend when it looks like it was deleted from the emcosmetics.com server as the image is generating an "X" as when images are server-side deleted. It is not my browser as I've checked my account with Firefox 24.0, Internet Explorer 10.0.9200.16686 and Chrome 30.0.1599.69 m. The fault is on the emcosmetics.com site. I have logged in from all three browser types and get the message "cannot upload" when I attempt to upload a new image."

#annoyed #runaround #badbusiness #loreal #lorealparis #emmichellephan #emcosmetics #beauty #bblogger #wwbblogger #cosmetics #makeup #eyeshadow


----------



## Jac13 (Oct 7, 2013)

Aaahhh Zadi, that really sucks. I wonder if they will reply to your reply.


----------



## slinka (Oct 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Jac13* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Aaahhh Zadi, that really sucks. I wonder if they will reply to your reply.

I too sit in antici-....pation.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jannie135 (Oct 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I too sit in* antici-....pation. *  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
 

I've been seeing this around and I don't understand... is this a reference to something?


----------



## slinka (Oct 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I've been seeing this around and I don't understand... is this a reference to something?

I'm referring to the fabulous Rocky Horror Picture Show  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jannie135 (Oct 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I'm referring to the fabulous Rocky Horror Picture Show  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Ahahahahaha thanks for clearing that up for me!!! I've only seen that like twice so I don't remember it that well. At least not well enough to catch that reference haha


----------



## slinka (Oct 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Ahahahahaha thanks for clearing that up for me!!! I've only seen that like twice so I don't remember it that well. At least not well enough to catch that reference haha

I've had the whole movie memorized since I was like...10 or something, haha! No prob  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *jannie135* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Ahahahahaha thanks for clearing that up for me!!! I've only seen that like twice so I don't remember it that well. At least not well enough to catch that reference haha

I've had the whole movie memorized since I was like...10 or something, haha! No prob  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


I LOVE that movie!


----------



## slinka (Oct 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I LOVE that movie!


----------



## Charity1217 (Oct 8, 2013)

I agree with what's been said. I hate it when companies delete negative reviews. I rely on online reviews when deciding on purchases. If there are only positive reviews I will usually pass on the product, assuming they deleted the negative reviews. I want an accurate picture of what I'm looking to buy.


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 8, 2013)

I replied to their email a little after 5 PM Pacific yesterday and as of 3:37 PM Pacific today I have yet to hear back.


----------



## Kristine Walker (Oct 8, 2013)

After the 200th time at the midnight showing I quit counting how many times I went to Rocky Horror. I would alternate Magenta and Janet (pre-floorshow...the nice girl look ), way back in the 80s.


----------



## slinka (Oct 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Kristine Walker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  After the 200th time at the midnight showing I quit counting how many times I went to Rocky Horror. I would alternate Magenta and Janet (pre-floorshow...the nice girl look ), way back in the 80s.

What fun! I wasn't born yet, but I would've been right there with ya!


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Kristine Walker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  After the 200th time at the midnight showing I quit counting how many times I went to Rocky Horror. I would alternate Magenta and Janet (pre-floorshow...the nice girl look ), way back in the 80s.

What fun! I wasn't born yet, but I would've been right there with ya!


LOL Well there ARE still midnight showings around the country and world. You need to find one near you! If there isn't one see if the local movie theater will do one around Halloween.


----------



## slinka (Oct 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
LOL Well there ARE still midnight showings around the country and world. You need to find one near you! If there isn't one see if the local movie theater will do one around Halloween.

Oh, I've been to one but I don't think the air was as lively as it is in ...better...locations, or as it was back then! (Not that it was like, in ancient times or anything, lol. For Christmas once when I was little  I got a CD that had the audience participation on it ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ). I think if there was to be one in this state, it would probably be around 2 hours away. I need to look into it...I'll probably find a new friend, lol. (It's lonely being a newbie and a weirdo in Utah =p)


----------



## Bikerchic (Oct 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Oh, I've been to one but I don't think the air was as lively as it is in ...better...locations, or as it was back then! (Not that it was like, in ancient times or anything, lol. For Christmas once when I was little  I got a CD that had the audience participation on it ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ). I think if there was to be one in this state, it would probably be around 2 hours away. I need to look into it...I'll probably find a new friend, lol. (It's lonely being a newbie and a weirdo in Utah =p)

Hey, I'm a weirdo in Utah, too!!  Cheers to frightening the neighbors!!


----------



## slinka (Oct 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Bikerchic* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Hey, I'm a weirdo in Utah, too!!  Cheers to frightening the neighbors!!









You mean I'm not alone out here?!?! lol. If you ever see me (the giant platform boots and vibrant makeup will be a dead giveaway) come say hi! =p


----------



## CheshireCookie (Oct 14, 2013)

Um....did anyone else just get another welcome email randomly? I received one at 6:30pm today for no apparent reason??? I believe it's exactly the same as the one I received when I first signed up on the site when it first came out. I haven't even visited their website for weeks.


----------



## lovepink (Oct 14, 2013)

Maybe they just want to remind you that they are still there! Lol

Quote:

Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Um....did anyone else just get another welcome email randomly? I received one at 6:30pm today for no apparent reason??? I believe it's exactly the same as the one I received when I first signed up on the site when it first came out. I haven't even visited their website for weeks.


----------



## zadidoll (Oct 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Um....did anyone else just get another welcome email randomly? I received one at 6:30pm today for no apparent reason??? I believe it's exactly the same as the one I received when I first signed up on the site when it first came out. I haven't even visited their website for weeks.

I got one on the account that I requested back in August to be deleted because I accidentally used my Facebook account to sign up. I did email them again tonight requesting the account to be deleted and my information not shared with any other company. Doubt they'll do it.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Oct 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I got one on the account that I requested back in August to be deleted because I accidentally used my Facebook account to sign up. I did email them again tonight requesting the account to be deleted and my information not shared with any other company. Doubt they'll do it.

I didn't delete my account or even log on since I placed that original order (how long ago was that? The first promo sale?). I just left it alone.....so confusing! lol


----------



## MimiJoy (Oct 15, 2013)

I received it too :S


----------



## kitnmitns (Oct 15, 2013)

I didn't...


----------



## slinka (Oct 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Um....did anyone else just get another welcome email randomly? I received one at 6:30pm today for no apparent reason??? I believe it's exactly the same as the one I received when I first signed up on the site when it first came out. I haven't even visited their website for weeks.
 
Yep, about an hour before you posted!


----------



## pandaristi (Oct 19, 2013)

Did you guys know that they are having a bundle deal for halloween?

They are dividing it into 3 groups, depending on the look. You get to pick the color that you want though.

For $39, you get 3 products

1st look is Flapper Girl: shade play eye palette, dramatic volume mascara, and classic lipstick

2nd look is A Unicorn Story: makeup mood enhancer, waterliner, and color facets

3rd look is Venetian Carnevale: shade play eye palette, color facets, and classic lipstick

Now the price doesn't seem to be too bad. If you get the Flapper Girl or the Venetian Carnevale, it's like buying a shade eye palette and paying $1 extra to get two bonus items. Hmm I'm kinda tempted.

Anywho, it also seems like they might be trying to reduce the price? Like with the sales and everything every week kinda thing. Hmm it doesn't really feel like a luxury brand now, does it?


----------



## pandaristi (Oct 19, 2013)

Btw when I mean trying to reduce the price it almost feel like they realize that they have to have deals like that in order for people to buy their product


----------



## FunAtTheCircus (Oct 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
LOL Well there ARE still midnight showings around the country and world. You need to find one near you! If there isn't one see if the local movie theater will do one around Halloween.
Oh yes! In Chicago, I frequently attended one. So much fun.

To get back on topic with my reply, I'm still tossing and turning over getting one of the kits. I still love having "event" (day, work, party) makeup put together for me.


----------



## rbreit93 (Nov 1, 2013)

ok so...I have to admit i watched this all the way through. looks interesting.

 

BUT, i have to question the end song....i mean...really? might send the wrong message...or explain a lot, as many of us agree lol. the song was MIA's Airplanes...and one line is "All i wanna do is...*bang* *bang* *bang**bang* and take your money...

I just don't get the message...


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 1, 2013)

Oh my.... Not sure how I feel about the store. It looks so cold.

Oh and there is her product developer... the person behind the actual products. And there's my snark again, I like Michelle I just don't like that L'Oreal owns her name and it's actually all L'Oreal who sets the price, picks the colors, does everything. I wish Michelle went the route that Amy and Doe did - independently.


----------



## bluelion (Nov 1, 2013)

I'm really put off by the line, and I'm kind of bummed that it's going to be featured in this month's Ipsy bag. Not surprised, though. I'll just have to throw it in the next circular swap box, or start trading.


----------



## MadamLeslie (Nov 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *rbreit93* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  ok so...I have to admit i watched this all the way through. looks interesting.

 The lyrics also say, "Everyone's a winner, we're making our fame. Bonafide hustler making my name."


----------



## bluelion (Nov 1, 2013)

I just watched the whole video. Have to say, it doesn't really do much in the way of inspiring luxury. Fun, youthful, sure, but hardly luxury. I would be very surprised to see this last unless their prices come down a lot more.


----------



## Deareux (Nov 1, 2013)

Not gonna lie, but I do like the look of her store.


----------



## slinka (Nov 2, 2013)

> Oh my.... Not sure how I feel about the store. It looks so cold. Oh and there is her product developer... the person behind the actual products. And there's my snark again, I like Michelle I just don't like that L'Oreal owns her name and it's actually all L'Oreal who sets the price, picks the colors, does everything. I wish Michelle went the route that Amy and Doe did - independently.


 Yep, me too. I would've (most likely) bought at least one thing to support her "dream"- y'know, support your fellow woman and what-not. But eh, l'oreal's got enough and I don't think mish had enough to do with the line for me to even bother. Amy's got my heart anyways  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Nov 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *rbreit93* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  ok so...I have to admit i watched this all the way through. looks interesting.

 Gah, that song!  I actually love "Paper Planes" -- as an extremely political song about life in a literal war zone (M.I.A. is from Sri Lanka where...  it's not exactly peaceful).  Completely bizarre choice for a *makeup ad*.  Then again, I've always been baffled at whoever decided that, hey, let's get this woman to do the Super Bowl halftime show!  *Why*, NFL?  Completely inappropriate.  I don't mean in a stuffy NOT APPROPRIATE FOR A GOOD, WHOLESOME FAMILY SETTING way!  I mean in a YOU'RE JUST GOING TO STIFLE HER POLITICAL STATEMENTS, AND THOSE ARE PRETTY MUCH THE ENTIRE REASON I LISTEN TO HER way.  Moving on...

And I agree with whoever said the video doesn't exactly reek of luxury.  It's more like a very immature -- that is, unformed and before exposure to the larger world -- idea of what luxury is (extensive high-gloss white will *always* mean _2001: A Space Odyssey_.  Apple stores can get away with this because they're a *tech company*.  It just doesn't work in the makeup world for me).  Especially the focus on the Febreeze in the bathroom.  And a drugstore brand of hand soap?  Not exactly high-end.  

I feel like L'Oreal is trying to get young women to get used to paying high-end prices for lesser products now so those customers will transition into their higher-end brands without batting an eye at the higher prices.  The fact that they are getting away with (or at least attempting to get away with) drugstore quality at YSL prices makes me really think this is just a cash grab that will last precisely as long as it takes for the store to lose money hand over fist between the rent and the sinking sales after the realization of physical store patrons that their L'Oreal stuff is pretty much *exactly the same* once they're able to try stuff in person.  I fear that those patrons will be dazzled by bullshit and buy stuff there anyway just to have the *experience*, just like buying overpriced Disney souvenirs in a park that you can easily buy for much less back home.

And my OCD still despises those palettes.  They just look *jumbled*.

ETA:  I forgot to explain part of the "cash grab" feeling.  From what I've gathered, they're using L'Oreal-quality components, which means that their profit margin is *incredibly* huge -- whatever the gap is between the L'Oreal item and the em item *plus* whatever they're making on the L'Oreal item -- if they are in fact using the exact same things in both lines.  I know this is done all the time, but for some reason, it seems particularly galling to me in this particular instance.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Nov 2, 2013)

Just watched the video, they SERIOUSLY need to fix how the colors are shown on the website.  I now actually *want* On Da Prowl and Wine Stain lippies from seeing them swatched in the video.  

Gah.  Seriously tempted to do the $27.50 deal and get a lippie, waterliner (in ros gold, it looks so beautiful and perfect for fall/winter) and sample pack - I think I've finally gotten over my YOU HAVE GOT TO BE KIDDING ME fit after realizing that there's only 3 eyeshadows and a lipgloss over pictures of the other colors.  Although I'm sure they'll be running that deal for awhile, so no rush.

I may just wait for my bag (I usually get it in the first half of the month) and make my decision based on the em item I get.

ETA:  Finally found a blog with a "real-life" swatch of Ros Gold!  And I'm afraid I NEED it now... lol

http://haodoyoungo.blogspot.com/2013/09/review-swatches-em-cosmetics-waterliner.html


----------



## slinka (Nov 2, 2013)

> Just watched the video, they SERIOUSLY need to fix how the colors are shown on the website. Â I now actually *want* On Da Prowl and Wine Stain lippies from seeing them swatched in the video. Â  Gah. Â Seriously tempted to do the $27.50 deal and get a lippie, waterliner (in ros gold, it looks so beautiful and perfect for fall/winter) and sample pack - I think I've finally gotten over my YOU HAVE GOT TO BE KIDDING ME fit after realizing that there's only 3 eyeshadows and a lipgloss over pictures of the other colors. Â Although I'm sure they'll be running that deal for awhile, so no rush. I may just wait for my bag (I usually get it in the first half of the month) and make my decision based on the em item I get. ETA: Â Finally found a blog with a "real-life" swatch of Ros Gold! Â And I'm afraid I NEED it now... lol http://haodoyoungo.blogspot.com/2013/09/review-swatches-em-cosmetics-waterliner.html


 At least makeup lines usually Have one thing they did well. The water liners seem to stay for a lot of people and if that color is something you just can't find anywhere else, then go for it. =) And then you'll post pictures of it and your pretty face with it on and then you'll tell us if it was worth it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Nov 2, 2013)

Awwww thanks  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I will probably do this after I get my Ipsy bag. Seriously hoping for a lipstick or gloss for my EM item!


----------



## rbreit93 (Nov 3, 2013)

i honestly kda hope this line will improve. really...there are some intersting products,but the prices really do suck. and I love MIA's planes, too, i just questioned why it had to be used as a makeup ad, definitely agree on varius points above on it...as for ipsy....i think i know what the items are and i'd love another waterliner to try or possibly a lipstick...no mascara please LOL...hopefully anyway


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 3, 2013)

I think the EM line will improve over time. It has to otherwise the line won't last.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Nov 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just watched the video, they SERIOUSLY need to fix how the colors are shown on the website.  I now actually *want* On Da Prowl and Wine Stain lippies from seeing them swatched in the video.  

Gah.  Seriously tempted to do the $27.50 deal and get a lippie, waterliner (in ros gold, it looks so beautiful and perfect for fall/winter) and sample pack - I think I've finally gotten over my YOU HAVE GOT TO BE KIDDING ME fit after realizing that there's only 3 eyeshadows and a lipgloss over pictures of the other colors.  Although I'm sure they'll be running that deal for awhile, so no rush.

I may just wait for my bag (I usually get it in the first half of the month) and make my decision based on the em item I get.

ETA:  Finally found a blog with a "real-life" swatch of Ros Gold!  And I'm afraid I NEED it now... lol

http://haodoyoungo.blogspot.com/2013/09/review-swatches-em-cosmetics-waterliner.html

Not looking, not looking, not looking.....





gaaaaaaaaaah, I LOOKED! I need it too LOL


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Nov 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Just watched the video, they SERIOUSLY need to fix how the colors are shown on the website.  I now actually *want* On Da Prowl and Wine Stain lippies from seeing them swatched in the video.  

Gah.  Seriously tempted to do the $27.50 deal and get a lippie, waterliner (in ros gold, it looks so beautiful and perfect for fall/winter) and sample pack - I think I've finally gotten over my YOU HAVE GOT TO BE KIDDING ME fit after realizing that there's only 3 eyeshadows and a lipgloss over pictures of the other colors.  Although I'm sure they'll be running that deal for awhile, so no rush.

I may just wait for my bag (I usually get it in the first half of the month) and make my decision based on the em item I get.

ETA:  Finally found a blog with a "real-life" swatch of Ros Gold!  And I'm afraid I NEED it now... lol

http://haodoyoungo.blogspot.com/2013/09/review-swatches-em-cosmetics-waterliner.html

Not looking, not looking, not looking.....





gaaaaaaaaaah, I LOOKED! I need it too LOL



Haha @CheshireCookie we've enabled ourselves into a corner!


----------



## slinka (Nov 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  

Haha @CheshireCookie we've enabled ourselves into a corner!


----------



## Tyari (Nov 6, 2013)

Doesn't look that interesting to me and $75? Not for a questionable subsidiary brand.


----------



## iPretty949 (Nov 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh my.... Not sure how I feel about the store. It looks so cold.

Oh and there is her product developer... the person behind the actual products. And there's my snark again, I like Michelle I just don't like that L'Oreal owns her name and it's actually all L'Oreal who sets the price, picks the colors, does everything. I wish Michelle went the route that Amy and Doe did - independently.
She is avoiding the IQQU-FDA fiasco to happen again. I used to like MP but with what's happening now, I am liking her a little less. She is IN the market because of her fame, not because she did something on her own.


----------



## Dani_Luvs_Color (Nov 6, 2013)

So I decided to try the 27.50 deal ordered my products last night. Ordered the Ro's gold liner, the Uptown matte lip stick and warm fuzzies sampler. I'll let you know how I like it. I think that Michelle is trying to do things smart based on previous bad investments and it sucks that that comes off as her being uninvolved with the project. I like MP so giving her a chance. Still agree about the price points though.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Dani_Luvs_Color* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

So I decided to try the 27.50 deal ordered my products last night. Ordered the Ro's gold liner, the Uptown matte lip stick and warm fuzzies sampler. I'll let you know how I like it. I think that Michelle is trying to do things smart based on previous bad investments and *it sucks that that comes off as her being uninvolved with the project*. I like MP so giving her a chance. Still agree about the price points though.

If I'm not mistaken, she stated herself that she didn't have much to do with the products themselves, or something to that effect.


----------



## Dani_Luvs_Color (Nov 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
If I'm not mistaken, she stated herself that she didn't have much to do with the products themselves, or something to that effect.

Huh, I'd like to see that interview where she said that. 

Blah I can't type today.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Dani_Luvs_Color* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
If I'm not mistaken, she stated herself that she didn't have much to do with the products themselves, or something to that effect.

Huh, I'd like to see that interview where she said that. 

Blah I can't type today. 


I don't remember exactly where it came from but it is probably somewhere in this post? Maybe some of the other ladies can clarify what the exact quote was... I don't follow to o closely because I don't really know/care much about her...I had actually never heard of Michelle until Ipsy launched!


----------



## slinka (Nov 6, 2013)

I know there is a video of an interview where she says she doesn't have anything to do with pricing, but that's all I remember.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I know there is a video of an interview where she says she doesn't have anything to do with pricing, but that's all I remember.

hm, maybe that's what I'm thinking of then...I thought it was something in response to pricing vs. product quality...but it's very possible I'm confused on that.

Either way, I hope the product I get in my Ipsy bag is good quality...I hated the shadows but the blush was nice, on the card sample. I like the looks of the waterliners but for the price I could just get a UD liner and I know I like their quality/performance.


----------



## slinka (Nov 6, 2013)

I hope it is too for you ipsy folk  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> and yeah, I feel ya on the liner- that's pretty much how I'm viewing it, especially since overall reviews haven't been too awesome. (Had most independent who reviewed honestly said that it was totally worth the price and such, I probably would've already got at least one thing)


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Dani_Luvs_Color* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *yousoldtheworld* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
If I'm not mistaken, she stated herself that she didn't have much to do with the products themselves, or something to that effect.

Huh, I'd like to see that interview where she said that. 

Blah I can't type today. 


@Dani_Luvs_Color here ya go:




 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nm5TltE2C9w​  ​ Other videos in which she talks about EM yet shows she is not in charge of her own line.



 ​


----------



## Dani_Luvs_Color (Nov 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
@Dani_Luvs_Color here ya go:



 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nm5TltE2C9w​  ​ Other videos in which she talks about EM yet shows she is not in charge of her own line.



 ​ Ok but that shows that she doesn't have 100% creative control but it I don't think those are showing she has no creative input. People seem to phrasing it like she just shows up and smiles and that's it, and I don't think that's the case.


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 6, 2013)

We'll probably never know how much of a say she has but we know she apparently has no say in the pricing since she said that herself. If she has no say in pricing then how much of a say she has in other areas. Everything I've seen so far, from her own videos, comes across as if L'Oreal does everything and once at the final stage gives it to her for her to say "I like it" and then it's sold. I guess if she does more videos we'll know a bit more of the deal with L'Oreal.


----------



## slinka (Nov 6, 2013)

I'll just leave this here:



Says you get a free ro's gold liner when you refer a friend and she make her first purchase. Sorry fellas! Lol.


----------



## kawaiimeows (Nov 6, 2013)

It's so weird how EM keeps emphasizing a "females only" attitude. I know beauty products are generally targeted towards a female demographic, but it still leaves a bad taste in my mouth. Probably because it just furthers the societal conception that beauty products aren't for men. Ok stepping off my gender podium now.


----------



## slinka (Nov 6, 2013)

> It's so weird how EM keeps emphasizing a "females only" attitude. I know beauty products are generally targeted towards a female demographic, but it still leaves a bad taste in my mouth. Probably because it just furthers the societal conception that beauty products aren't for men. Ok stepping off my gender podium now.


 No, I totally agree. If you're going to send out emails like this, you could at least be gender neutral. Androgynous males, glamorous guys and anyone in general who might like beauty products (i know regular 'ol dudes who wear some bb cream/foundation on occasion) ought to be included.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## meaganola (Nov 6, 2013)

> It's so weird how EM keeps emphasizing a "females only" attitude. I know beauty products are generally targeted towards a female demographic, but it still leaves a bad taste in my mouth. Probably because it just furthers the societal conception that beauty products aren't for men. Ok stepping off my gender podium now.


 I agree! It's actually one of the things that put me off this line. The whole SISTERHOOD thing just gives me a very weird vibe.


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It's so weird how EM keeps emphasizing a "females only" attitude. I know beauty products are generally targeted towards a female demographic, but it still leaves a bad taste in my mouth. Probably because it just furthers the societal conception that beauty products aren't for men. Ok stepping off my gender podium now.

I absolutely agree with you. It bugs me since I know so many guys IN the industry who use make up - either for themselves or for their clients. Our own Vogueboy, for example, works in the industry (he's one of our resident professional MUAs). It's absolutely sexist in my eyes to exclude guys.


----------



## eucala08 (Nov 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *kawaiimeows* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It's so weird how EM keeps emphasizing a "females only" attitude. I know beauty products are generally targeted towards a female demographic, but it still leaves a bad taste in my mouth. Probably because it just furthers the societal conception that beauty products aren't for men. Ok stepping off my gender podium now.
No, you're not the only one who thought it. When it was first posted about the sisterhood, I thought it was odd. It's 2013. Makeup is not just for women, and it's sexist that they're calling it just for women. If we're selling pads or tampons, then sure call it a "sisterhood", but it's makeup. Anyone can wear it or use it. I thought that it was a terrible marketing ploy to call it a "sisterhood" and ostracize any male customers.


----------



## Tyari (Nov 7, 2013)

Ya know, I respect what you're saying and where you're coming from, however, some people don't like the idea of guys wearing makeup or don't support it - for different reasons. Perhaps religious reasons, moral reasons, or both. I don't know of Michelle's reasons for excluding men, I'm just saying it _could _have something to do with that. If she's morally or spiritually opposed to it, I think she's entitled to feel that way and not market toward that particular demographic. Or maybe she'll come out with a male only line. Who knows.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *eucala08* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  No, you're not the only one who thought it. When it was first posted about the sisterhood, I thought it was odd. It's 2013. Makeup is not just for women, and it's sexist that they're calling it just for women. If we're selling pads or tampons, then sure call it a "sisterhood", but it's makeup. Anyone can wear it or use it. I thought that it was a terrible marketing ploy to call it a "sisterhood" and ostracize any male customers.


----------



## bluelion (Nov 7, 2013)

Kind of doubt she's excluding men intentionally. It seems more like the concept wasn't thought through enough, and they liked this whole concept of sisterhood too much to realize that they were excluding others.


----------



## Tyari (Nov 7, 2013)

You're probably right.

Quote:

Originally Posted by *bluelion* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Kind of doubt she's excluding men intentionally. It seems more like the concept wasn't thought through enough, and they liked this whole concept of sisterhood too much to realize that they were excluding others.


----------



## mindcaviar (Nov 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *rbreit93* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  ok so...I have to admit i watched this all the way through. looks interesting.

 M.I.A.'s Paper Planes is an ironic song. It's meant to show a type of backwards American thinking that all immigrants want to do is commit crime and mooch off the system, travel illegally and rob people. M.I.A. is very political and subversive in her lyrics.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Nov 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *bluelion* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Kind of doubt she's excluding men intentionally. It seems more like the concept wasn't thought through enough, and they liked this whole concept of sisterhood too much to realize that they were excluding others.

I agree, I remember her using a BB cream for men in a video before, I don't think she has anything against men wearing makeup or men makeup products. I think it's just a concept to keep us engaged, since youtube is kind of a community in itself. Maybe she feels like she can form her own community with her site, the "sisterhood" of em... but I don't like the concept either. I just don't think they thought about excluding men on purpose... Maybe she will change it, like she did with the whole "broke - ballin'" thing on her website at first lol...


----------



## slinka (Nov 7, 2013)

This could be true and she can totally feel that way personally all she wants- but that still doesn't take away it being a poor business choice, IMO. (Like that clothing line that used a very poor choice of words regarding larger sizes...you can believe larger people aren't "cool" and good enough to wear your clothes till the cows come home- but that doesn't mean you should say it like that in public, lest you get boycotted and lose money, if that comparison makes any sense. Which it might not cause it's like 6 in the morning here and I'm so very tired) But yeah, I doubt it's intentional- the line has already had so many mistakes that they've had to correct, so I wouldn't be surprised if they just hadn't got past the "teehee the sisterhood iz so cutes" train of thought. I dunno. Giving the benefit of the doubt, considering Michelle has done makeup on dudes- dudes mostly including that man of hers. =p and she likes kpop boys- and they wear makeup and all that jazz  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## slinka (Nov 7, 2013)

> Maybe she will change it, like she did with the whole "broke - ballin'" thing on her website at first lol...Â


 Ah, the broke and ballin' label. That was a gem. Lol


----------



## autopilot (Nov 7, 2013)

Not trying to start anything, just playing devil's advocate here, but...

Do Maybelline, Cover Girl (haha), etc. ever market their products to men?


----------



## slinka (Nov 7, 2013)

> Not trying to start anything, just playing devil's advocate here, but... Do Maybelline, Cover Girl (haha), etc. ever market their products to men?


 Well it's already been stated that the vast majority of cosmetics are aimed towards women, no ones suggesting that no other company is female-biased, cause I mean- you'd have to be blind and deaf (or perhaps, just oblivious)to miss that lol. The main reason this comes up for EM is because we get female-only worded emails and they keep pushing the "sisterhood" on us, which maybelline sure doesn't pester me with =p But yeah, others do it. Covergirl just so happens to be that lines name (and obviously "for females" is in there) with a catchy slogan haha. But doesn't maybelline have other lines? (I'm simply assuming they do, I honestly don't know, maybe cover girl IS all they do- cause if they do have other lines, it's probably a little less...woman-only, lol) Edit- *looks to see if matbelline has more gender-neutral lines* OF COURSE l'oreal owns maybelline. They own everything! lmao.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Nov 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *autopilot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Not trying to start anything, just playing devil's advocate here, but...

Do Maybelline, Cover Girl (haha), etc. ever market their products to men?
Well it's already been stated that the vast majority of cosmetics are aimed towards women, no ones suggesting that no other company is female-biased, cause I mean- you'd have to be blind and deaf (or perhaps, just oblivious)to miss that lol. The main reason this comes up for EM is because we get female-only worded emails and they keep pushing the "sisterhood" on us, which maybelline sure doesn't pester me with =p
But yeah, others do it. Covergirl just so happens to be that lines name (and obviously "for females" is in there) with a catchy slogan haha. But doesn't maybelline have other lines? (I'm simply assuming they do, I honestly don't know, maybe cover girl IS all they do- cause if they do have other lines, it's probably a little less...woman-only, lol)

Edit- *looks to see if matbelline has more gender-neutral lines* OF COURSE l'oreal owns maybelline. They own everything! lmao. 
How awesome would it be to see a "Maybe HE'S born with it... Maybe it's Maybelline" commercial!?


----------



## slinka (Nov 7, 2013)

> How awesome would it be to see a "Maybe HE'S born with it... Maybe it's Maybelline" commercial!? Â


 That'd be so amazing.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'd go out of my way to buy maybelline if that happened =p


----------



## Tyari (Nov 7, 2013)

Yeah that totally makes sense! She could've just gotten caught up her concept of sisterhood and whatnot and the fact that she was excluding a particular group just didn't occur to her. (Pretty much like what Bluelion said) lol 

Quote:

Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


This could be true and she can totally feel that way personally all she wants- but that still doesn't take away it being a poor business choice, IMO. (Like that clothing line that used a very poor choice of words regarding larger sizes...you can believe larger people aren't "cool" and good enough to wear your clothes till the cows come home- but that doesn't mean you should say it like that in public, lest you get boycotted and lose money, if that comparison makes any sense. Which it might not cause it's like 6 in the morning here and I'm so very tired)
But yeah, I doubt it's intentional- the line has already had so many mistakes that they've had to correct, so I wouldn't be surprised if they just hadn't got past the "teehee the sisterhood iz so cutes" train of thought. I dunno. Giving the benefit of the doubt, considering Michelle has done makeup on dudes- dudes mostly including that man of hers. =p and she likes kpop boys- and they wear makeup and all that jazz


----------



## OiiO (Nov 7, 2013)

@Tyari I'll tag you since I can't properly quote you because of some forum bug  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Like someone said before, I also believe that it's just a poor business decision. After all her own boyfriend uses makeup as part of his job as a model, and I wouldn't be surprised if he wore foundation or BB cream or concealer on his off hours.


----------



## slinka (Nov 8, 2013)

Limited addition holiday palettes, if anyone was still contemplating buying anything. Still don't see anything that's just calling my name in these two. One would think they'd change up the packaging just a bit to make it more ...holiday-ish. Eh. Maybe the box it comes in is.


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 8, 2013)

I actually like the colors HOWEVER knowing that the images are heavily Photoshopped and the colors are not true to life it's a huge pass for me.

And in other news... they deleted my account on EM's website. Strike that, I had to reset the password because some how my password changed. And I still can't upload an avatar. This is another reason I WON'T buy - I do NOT trust them with my personal info much less credit card. Sorry but until someone from EM explains to me WHY my password mysteriously changed and WHY my avatar doesn't show up and I can't upload a new one then there is zero trust.

Oh but they FINALLY changed the dimensions of the palettes from 12" x 12" to 7Â½" x 7Â½".


----------



## slinka (Nov 8, 2013)

> Sorry but until someone from EM explains to me WHY my password mysteriously changed and WHY my avatar doesn't show up and I can't upload a new one then there is zero trust. Oh but they FINALLY changed the dimensions of the palettes from 12" x 12" to 7Â½" x 7Â½".


 Yeah, understandable. And that JUST got changed? Good lawd. Lol. Yeah, the holiday palette is sorta pretty to me, but I can guarantee I have at least 2 dupes for each color lol. Cause I have problems. =p


----------



## CheshireCookie (Nov 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
How awesome would it be to see a "Maybe HE'S born with it... Maybe it's Maybelline" commercial!?  

OMG, yes! I know SO many friends that would just adore that!


----------



## yoru (Nov 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif




Limited addition holiday palettes, if anyone was still contemplating buying anything.
Still don't see anything that's just calling my name in these two. One would think they'd change up the packaging just a bit to make it more ...holiday-ish. Eh. Maybe the box it comes in is.
I just watched the videos where Michelle displayed how to create looks with them. They are terribly sheer. Especially the Holiday life palette and she must have went on another couple layers because the colors are so vibrant when she's done but when she apply them the colors are obviously not showing up! What a shame.


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 9, 2013)

@yoru you're right. The colors are very sheer and not pigmented in that Holiday / New Year's Makeup Palette. Shame, the colors are really pretty.


----------



## mindcaviar (Nov 11, 2013)

I just figured out that you can use the ipsy promo code IPSY30 WITH the em cosmetics promo that is happening on the em site-- 27.50 plus free shipping-- and get a lipstick of choice, a waterliner color of choice, and a sampler palette (an actual small palette with three eye shadows and one lip-- not a piece of paper LOL) for a total of 20.94 at checkout.

The site is a horror to navigate and figure out. You have to put in a lipstick, a waterliner and a sample palette and THEN in adjusts price to 27.50 plus free shipping, also manually add the IPSY30 code at check out. I did not purchase. Just thought anyone who wants to test drive might want a heavy discount.


----------



## LinaMingo (Nov 11, 2013)

I am trying but I am not getting free shipping and the ipsy code is not working. Wonder if it's because I using my phone.


----------



## tgooberbutt (Nov 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *rbreit93* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  ok so...I have to admit i watched this all the way through. looks interesting.

 
Wow, so I couldn't get past the Backstreet Boys cut. She really can't dance, and that's all I could notice....except I also kept thinking to myself that the rent in SoHo is insane...making me think this might just be a flash-in-the-pan.


----------



## meaganola (Nov 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tgooberbutt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Wow, so I couldn't get past the Backstreet Boys cut. She really can't dance, and that's all I could notice....except I also kept thinking to myself that the rent in SoHo is insane...making me think this might just be a flash-in-the-pan.
The rent was really what made me wonder whether this brand will be around past the holidays.  And also:  All that white with *red* lipstick everywhere?  It's going to look like a _Dexter_ set within a week unless that's some high-tech super stain-repellant cabinetry.


----------



## tulippop (Nov 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Deareux* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I'm going to have to dispute these values. There are not an infinite number of combinations. It's more along the lines of 203,588 combinations by my math.

And by my math, I mean "made up a random number."
I




 your math


----------



## mindcaviar (Nov 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LinaMingo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I am trying but I am not getting free shipping and the ipsy code is not working. Wonder if it's because I using my phone.
Well, the site was processing the orders using both codes-- and then other ladies in a different MU chat group said that em wrote back CANCELLING THE ORDERS. PHOOEY.


----------



## mindcaviar (Nov 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *tgooberbutt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Wow, so I couldn't get past the Backstreet Boys cut. She really can't dance, and that's all I could notice....except I also kept thinking to myself that the rent in SoHo is insane...making me think this might just be a flash-in-the-pan.
Honestly it is crazy. Maybe a big tax write-off? Also: GURL CANNOT DANCE! lmbo


----------



## LinaMingo (Nov 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mindcaviar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Well, the site was processing the orders using both codes-- and then other ladies in a different MU chat group said that em wrote back CANCELLING THE ORDERS. PHOOEY. 
BOO!!!


----------



## slinka (Nov 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LinaMingo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  BOO!!!
Say what?! How lame! Seriously...so stupid.


----------



## lovepink (Nov 12, 2013)

You would think that they would have let the orders for the $27.50 special with the IPSY30 code go through because some sales are better than no sales right?

I do not know how this line is going to last.


----------



## LinaMingo (Nov 12, 2013)

I doubt I would have even considered it without the discount. Guess the only em I will have/try is the lippie coming in my ipsy bag. For UD I will and have paid the higher prices but on something so brand new. Guess they never heard of introductory offers so they could get the brand out there. And tell me again why she needs a store so soon after launching?


----------



## autopilot (Nov 12, 2013)

Not impressed with tha packaging of the lipstick. It's something I would have loved in junior high. But in my 30's, I would be embarrassed to be seen using it in public.


----------



## lovepink (Nov 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *autopilot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Not impressed with tha packaging of the lipstick. It's something I would have loved in junior high. But in my 30's, I would be embarrassed to be seen using it in public.
Can you describe it or take a picture?  Is it cheap plastic?  Flimsy?  Shaped like a sex object?  I am getting one in my bag.


----------



## autopilot (Nov 12, 2013)

Not plastic or flimsy, it's metal. But...


----------



## lovepink (Nov 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *autopilot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Not plastic or flimsy, it's metal.
But...





Ohhhhhh.  Yeah I see what you mean.  That is pretty tweenish to me!  Maybe I can get out some scrapbook paper and cover it up!


----------



## autopilot (Nov 12, 2013)

> Ohhhhhh. Â Yeah I see what you mean. Â That is pretty tweenish to me! Â Maybe I can get out some scrapbook paper and cover it up!


 Yeah, really "high end."


----------



## ZeeOmega (Nov 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *autopilot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Yeah, really "high end."

Eh, I think it's also a matter of personal taste and perception. I find several of the really high-end brand lipstick tubes to look rather gaudy and tacky. The EM seems to be attempting to channel / take advantage of the sleek-chic white-and-silver Apple made so popular.


----------



## saku (Nov 12, 2013)

the words on the lipstick tube....


----------



## autopilot (Nov 12, 2013)

> Eh, I think it's also a matter of personal taste and perception. I find several of the really high-end brand lipstick tubes to look rather gaudy and tacky. The EM seems to be attempting to channel / take advantage of the sleek-chic white-and-silver Apple made so popular.


 Hey, I'm all about the white and silver, but


> the words on the lipstick tube....


 Yeah, that.


----------



## Deareux (Nov 12, 2013)

From a design point of view, the lipstick doesn't look cheap per se, but I do think it looks underdeveloped and quickly done. If they wanted to be minimalist like Apple, they should probably remove all of the words and keep to a simple logo. If they wanted to make this look high-end, I'd probably suggest that they switch to a square lipstick case with a silver metal base and a lacquered white outer cover. The logo would probably look best if embossed on the end of the white piece.

...I put way too much thought into this post.


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 13, 2013)

I think if they ditched the silver and went with a white and gold look with the black logo it'd probably look better.


----------



## slinka (Nov 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Deareux* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  From a design point of view, the lipstick doesn't look cheap per se, but I do think it looks underdeveloped and quickly done. If they wanted to be minimalist like Apple, they should probably remove all of the words and keep to a simple logo. If they wanted to make this look high-end, I'd probably suggest that they switch to a square lipstick case with a silver metal base and a lacquered white outer cover. The logo would probably look best if embossed on the end of the white piece.

...I put way too much thought into this post.
She should've just made it cat-shaped. A lacquered white kitty with silver metal paws.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



I wouldn't be EMbarrassed (See what I did there? DO YOU SEE IT?!!) to pull it out in public...I mean, I pulled out my limecrime unicorn-puke tube in the mall, lol. Also...I'm 24. But it doesn't scream high-end to me, and with the words on it like that I do see it appealing to the junior high/high school crowd...y'know...The ones that can't afford it.

Because this whole line makes so much sense.


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  She should've just made it cat-shaped. A lacquered white kitty with silver metal paws.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

@slinka - I'd SO BUY THAT!


----------



## TracyT (Nov 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *mindcaviar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *LinaMingo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I am trying but I am not getting free shipping and the ipsy code is not working. Wonder if it's because I using my phone.
Well, the site was processing the orders using both codes-- and then other ladies in a different MU chat group said that em wrote back CANCELLING THE ORDERS. PHOOEY. 

Ugh. I placed an order for the 27.50 promo + 30% off. The free shipping did show up and got the "deal". I paid via PP which transferred the funds from what I can tell. I never received an email receipt, though I PDF'd the page as I completed the order. When I log into (and it did force me to reset my password for whatever reason - maybe there was a security issue they'd rather not address and forcing it on everyone) my em account, the order still shows.

No tracking to date. I've give it another day before I email CS. I can go either way with the order. The Ros Gold waterliner is the only thing I was really interested in. My bank account would appreciate a refund/order cancellation. We'll see.


----------



## Deareux (Nov 13, 2013)

> She should've just made it cat-shaped.Â A lacquered white kitty with silver metal paws.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Shut up and take my money.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Nov 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  She should've just made it cat-shaped. A lacquered white kitty with silver metal paws.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

YES girl, yes, YES.




@slinka


----------



## v0ltagekid (Nov 13, 2013)

I got one of the matte lippies, and I really like it. I had gotten a cream one before and it's just not that great and the color was completely off. But the matte one is nice. I also got the waterliner in ros gold, it's gorgeous and I love it! Stays in my waterline all day! I might order another set, do u guys know if the 30% off is working? it's not working with me.... 

I am getting an EM mascara in my ipsy bag, I hope it's good.. they are pricey


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 13, 2013)

In our November Ipsy bags my daughters and I are getting the following items:

*Me:*


*em michelle phan* lip gallery creamy color lipstick

*My eldest: *


*em michelle phan *lash gallery mascara

*My middle daughter:*


em michelle phan pillow plush cushiony lip balm

*My youngest:*


*em michelle phan* waterliner intense color eyeliner

I'm ubberly thrilled because I'll be able to try all four items without having to pay for them directly. I already told my girls I'm playing with their EM stuff whether they like it or not. LOL


----------



## slinka (Nov 13, 2013)

I've learned that I need to be in the packaging business, lol. Someone hire me! I'm bursting with ideas! lol.

Well, I think if the chiascuro ....chiascurro.....chiapet thing ever goes on sale, I might pick it up. It's the only thing that's even remotely interesting me. ...But I'm so silly- I never wanna pay for shipping ("Oh, I only need to spend $15 more to get free shipping? Lemme add something to my cart real quick...") and I won't ever hit the $75 mark with EM...

Unless they take my kitty-lipstick-tube idea lol. I would probably buy $75 worth in that case.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Nov 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  You would think that they would have let the orders for the $27.50 special with the IPSY30 code go through because some sales are better than no sales right?

I do not know how this line is going to last.
So that explains why I could never get the code to work. FYI Ipsy, my very FIRST thought when I got the code was "Oh, NOW I can order that $27.50 set because NOW it is worth it." Seriously. Every time I turn around I find myself shaking my head at EM. This seals it for me. If I refused to order from Zoya for pulling this crap (and I already LIKED Zoya, mind you) then I won't order from EM after they did it. I already got their concealer palette. It is pretty good, but I only really need 2 of the colors in it and I need them to be both equal sizes. So it probably isn't something I'd order again after I use it up anyway. Oh well. I too foresee this line being an epic fail. Even the comments by her fawning fans (who I'm pretty sure got the products they are reviewing on EM in Ipsy) are saying they like the products, but find them too expensive. DOH!


----------



## Heather Hicks (Nov 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  She should've just made it cat-shaped. A lacquered white kitty with silver metal paws.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />



I wouldn't be EMbarrassed (See what I did there? DO YOU SEE IT?!!) to pull it out in public...I mean, I pulled out my limecrime unicorn-puke tube in the mall, lol. Also...I'm 24. But it doesn't scream high-end to me, and with the words on it like that* I do see it appealing to the junior high/high school crowd...y'know...The ones that can't afford it.

Because this whole line makes so much sense.



*

BINGO! Congratulations. You are officially smarter than everyone who helped launch the EM line combined. #makeupmarketinggenuis


----------



## slinka (Nov 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Heather Hicks* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
BINGO! Congratulations. You are officially smarter than everyone who helped launch the EM line combined. #makeupmarketinggenuis
Why thank you, thank you. I'd like to thank my common sense and ability to see the obvious. And of course, all the little people....


----------



## LinaMingo (Nov 13, 2013)

> In our November Ipsy bags my daughters and I are getting the following items: *Me:*
> *em michelle phan* lip gallery creamy color lipstick
> *My eldest:*
> 
> ...


 Lucky gal!!! We're getting the lip balm and the cream lipstick so thankfully no dupe although 4 out of 6 of the items are.


----------



## Yolanda Horton (Nov 14, 2013)

Im wondering what was MP magic number to say "hey Loreal Ill sell you my name and potentiality loose all rights to it in the future, turn ppl away, pretend to have say but when someone asks me a question in a interview i get the  oh sh*t look on my face so i scramble and say I dont sent the prices" If i was going to sell my name to someone Im making sure at least my next 10 generations of family is taken care of if all they wanted to do was sit @ home and lay on there butts..lol

I think MP should have had a chat w/ Queen Latifah to learn how to launch a cosmetics line


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 14, 2013)

I was actually thinking of Kat Von D with her line with Sephora. She actually retained the rights to her name but Sephora is the distributor for her cosmetics. I'm pretty sure Sephora is also the manufacturer due to one of the episodes of her now defunct show in which she went to Sephora's offices to discuss with them making the newest colors/products (at the time). So in Kat Von D's case I think she leases her name to Sephora who then at the very least distributes her products.


----------



## slinka (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I was actually thinking of Kat Von D with her line with Sephora. She actually retained the rights to her name but Sephora is the distributor for her cosmetics. I'm pretty sure Sephora is also the manufacturer due to one of the episodes of her now defunct show in which she went to Sephora's offices to discuss with them making the newest colors/products (at the time). So in Kat Von D's case I think she leases her name to Sephora who then at the very least distributes her products.
Which would definitely would've been a wiser move in my opinion, since she decided not to go independent. I dunno, if I were in the same position and had any bit of "fame", just seems like the logical thing to do, as I would like to believe my fame could be held onto a bit longer and I could make more with it. But I wasn't there and hey, maybe the money was too good to pass up.


----------



## saku (Nov 14, 2013)

...assuming she has offers from sephora or a similar company...


----------



## meaganola (Nov 14, 2013)

> ...assuming she has offers from sephora or a similar company...


 And since she worked (I'm assuming that has changed now) for LancÃ´me...


----------



## CheshireCookie (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I've learned that I need to be in the packaging business, lol. Someone hire me! I'm bursting with ideas! lol.

*Well, I think if the chiascuro ....chiascurro.....chiapet thing ever goes on sale, I might pick it up. It's the only thing that's even remotely interesting me.* ...But I'm so silly- I never wanna pay for shipping ("Oh, I only need to spend $15 more to get free shipping? Lemme add something to my cart real quick...") and I won't ever hit the $75 mark with EM...

Unless they take my kitty-lipstick-tube idea lol. I would probably buy $75 worth in that case.

Me too! I'm very intrigued by it and seriously am dying to try it out. I may use my ipsy code to buy one after all! I'll be darned if I can spell it though LOL @slinka


----------



## slinka (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Me too! I'm very intrigued by it and seriously am dying to try it out. I may use my ipsy code to buy one after all! I'll be darned if I can spell it though LOL @slinka



 Part of the problem is, I never attempted to pronounce it in my brain, which usually leads to me being able to spell it pretty easily (I'm actually a really, really good speller!). I just always glanced at the name and made a "chia-ejfblrbvgrlvkb" noise in my brain lol.

How much is the ipsy code worth, out of curiosity?


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 14, 2013)

@slinka - the Ipsy promo code is 30% off

Quote: 
*Forum:* Ipsy Subscribers 
*Thread:* Ipsy: November promo codes 
*Post* by MissTrix 
 

*EM Cosmetics**  *http://www.ipsy.com/product/p-hnrygpkykyct1i83/ 

http://www.ipsy.com/product/p-hnryb48ta3ue1dsv/ 

http://www.ipsy.com/product/p-hnryjsdy97jh1jfh/ 

http://www.ipsy.com/product/p-hnry0dns4zou15yy/

30% off any purchase

*CODE: ipsy30*  (exp. 11/30/13)



I just put the chiaroscuro in my shopping cart and used the ipsy30 promo and it drops the price down to under $20 and no shipping.


----------



## slinka (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @slinka - the Ipsy promo code is 30% off


I just put the chiaroscuro in my shopping cart and used the ipsy30 promo and it drops the price down to under $20 and no shipping.
Crap. That's tempting. The no shipping is realllyyyy calling to me.


----------



## Charity1217 (Nov 14, 2013)

> Crap. That's tempting. The no shipping is realllyyyy calling to me.


 Me too! Does anyone know about their return policy? I saw something on the website that said free returns but I also say someone say they had to pay return pay return shipping.


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 14, 2013)

BTW - I moved swatches and the conversations revolving that over to the Swatch forum.


----------



## slinka (Nov 14, 2013)

If you guys do it...I'll do it. lol

I've already been enabled...just need that little push...


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Charity1217* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Crap. That's tempting. The no shipping is realllyyyy calling to me.

Me too! Does anyone know about their return policy? I saw something on the website that said free returns but I also say someone say they had to pay return pay return shipping. 
It's suppose to be free returns but I have zero experience with it. They might have to send you a RMA label which would include a return shipping label. Some companies automatically have it with the purchase order slip but some you have contact the company first for it.


----------



## meaganola (Nov 14, 2013)

Unless a company explicitly says, "Free shipping in returns," I have always interpreted "free returns" as "no restocking fee on returns, but you pay shipping to get it here."


----------



## slinka (Nov 14, 2013)

I tried a search for the return policy...cause It's changed since the beginning  and I swear I remember seeing an asterisk somewhere on some "Free return" text...
But all I could find (I didn't search for very long...I shouldn't have to, imo- I even used the search tool) was this at the top right corner:


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 14, 2013)

I say if the promo code is swaying you then go for it. I really want the chiaroscuro stick which is tempting me.


----------



## Deareux (Nov 14, 2013)

I kinda want that stick too, but I'm not too familiar with contouring. Plus, I have other makeup priorities first (Paul &amp; Joe!)


----------



## OnlyAverageMom (Nov 14, 2013)

I ordered a sampler set (mostly because I wanted the Ro's Gold waterliner) and it arrived this week. I can tell you with 109% accuracy that the return label in the package is NOT prepaid. It has only the to and from addresses: the "to" address name is simply "Michelle phan". I found that interesting.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Nov 14, 2013)

Suddenly I want to go back and forth..."I'll do it if you do it." "Well, I'll do it if you do it." "Ahem, well of course, I'll do it if you do it." @slinka


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Deareux* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I kinda want that stick too, but I'm not too familiar with contouring. Plus, I have other makeup priorities first (Paul &amp; Joe!)

I think out of all the EM products that is the most unique item they have. I'm surprised no one else has ever thought of something like that. We've all seen people highlight and contour with powders or with liquid/cream foundations but no company has put it in a duo stick form which makes it easier to apply. This is why I want that stick because it would make highlighting and contouring easier for me. I'm trying to convince myself to get it since the promo code from Ipsy makes it very tempting.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
It's suppose to be free returns but I have zero experience with it. They might have to send you a RMA label which would include a return shipping label. Some companies automatically have it with the purchase order slip but some you have contact the company first for it.

Some time ago I had to return a lipstick from EM, the color was completely different than on the website. (about 2 weeks after it came out), I was told I could use the label included, which upset me because it had no postage, it wasn't prepaid. I didn't want to pay for shipping if they sold me something that didn't look like what they advertised. After a few emails, phone call and live chats, they told me to keep the lipstick and they would refund me.. ugh -.- I didn't even want it.. but they kept telling me that that label was prepaid, when it clearly wasn't...


----------



## slinka (Nov 14, 2013)

[@]CheshireCookie[/@] well, I mean...I'll totally do it if you do it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *v0ltagekid* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
It's suppose to be free returns but I have zero experience with it. They might have to send you a RMA label which would include a return shipping label. Some companies automatically have it with the purchase order slip but some you have contact the company first for it.

Some time ago I had to return a lipstick from EM, the color was completely different than on the website. (about 2 weeks after it came out), I was told I could use the label included, which upset me because it had no postage, it wasn't prepaid. I didn't want to pay for shipping if they sold me something that didn't look like what they advertised. After a few emails, phone call and live chats, they told me to keep the lipstick and they would refund me.. ugh -.- I didn't even want it.. but they kept telling me that that label was prepaid, when it clearly wasn't... 


I wonder if they originally meant not to do free returns but later changed their minds to do so but never updated the return label. Glad they let you keep the lipstick. You posted swatched, right?


----------



## v0ltagekid (Nov 14, 2013)

I just wanted to also point out, I have purchased some EM products before, the waterliner, lipstick, lip palette, and wasn't 100% satisfied, but that's okay because they processed the returns. 
I wasn't really looking fwd to trying the mascara in my IPSY bag, but WOW it really really wowed me! I am super impressed! It seems to have fibers of some sort? it lengthens my lashes SO much, and I am not sure if it's waterproof or not but it stayed on ALL DAY and it wasn't hard to remove. I am super impressed with the mascara. 

I definitely love it!


----------



## v0ltagekid (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I wonder if they originally meant not to do free returns but later changed their minds to do so but never updated the return label. Glad they let you keep the lipstick. You posted swatched, right?
Yea I posted tons of swatches when I tried the stuff, must have been at least a month ago, maybe more. 

I'm glad I got to keep the lipstick, but I have no use for it... makes me sad that the color was nothing like expected ! :/

On the brighter side of things, I purchased one of the 'starter' kits recently, with a matte lippie, one of the really dark ones. And the color seems to be a lot more accurate! so yay for that one! I also got the waterliner in ros gold, amazing! It's beautiful and it definitely stays on the waterline all day!


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 14, 2013)

It sounds like since the initial launch that they've been improving the products. THAT makes me happy because a company that listens to customer complaints and fixes things is a company I'll try again. Now only if they'll ditch the "Sisterhood" (which reminds me of Doctor Who actually).


----------



## v0ltagekid (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It sounds like since the initial launch that they've been improving the products. THAT makes me happy because a company that listens to customer complaints and fixes things is a company I'll try again. Now only if they'll ditch the "Sisterhood" (which reminds me of Doctor Who actually).
I think they have DEFINITELY improved the quality. I will post swatches tomorrow of the lipstick, waterliner, and the mascara on my lashes. It's truly amazing, that mascara blew my mind. I was expecting a mediocre mascara, honestly all  "lengthening" mascaras are ... a lie lol.. but wow o-o... I was blown away!

The matte lipstick isn't long wearing, but the color pay off is so nice, and the color itself is so so pretty @[email protected] I want more... 

What do u guys think of the holiday palettes? I have to admit I caved in with the 30% off from IPSY and ordered the one with gold tones.. :/ oops... I kinda want the chiaroscuro contouring stick too :/ oh no..


----------



## v0ltagekid (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It sounds like since the initial launch that they've been improving the products. THAT makes me happy because a company that listens to customer complaints and fixes things is a company I'll try again. Now only if they'll ditch the "Sisterhood" (which reminds me of Doctor Who actually).
And I totally agree on the sisterhood thing.. *yikes*

She even posted on twitter, that she loved seeing recreations of her looks and felt like a "proud big sis" .. I was like .. ugh... no thanks :/


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *v0ltagekid* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
What do u guys think of the holiday palettes? I have to admit I caved in with the 30% off from IPSY and ordered the one with gold tones.. :/ oops... I kinda want the chiaroscuro contouring stick too :/ oh no.. 

IF the colors are true to life then the one with the cranberry colors is a palette I want.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
IF the colors are true to life then the one with the cranberry colors is a palette I want.
yea that's the one, with the darker blush/? ugh.. gorgeous.. it should be here in a few days, so I will post swatches as soon as I get it for u to see  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Charity1217 (Nov 14, 2013)

> I wonder if they originally meant not to do free returns but later changed their minds to do so but never updated the return label. Glad they let you keep the lipstick. You posted swatched, right?


 After much searching I finally managed to find the return information on their website. Return shipping is not included. To me "free returns" means it won't cost me anything to return a product, not we'll take it back if you ship it here. I really want to try a thing or 2 (lip palette and chiaroscuro) but I've heard the colors are different than they show on the site. I have an issue with paying anything (even $5 shipping) for something I take back. Hmmm, decisions, decisions.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Nov 14, 2013)

Has anyone gotten the "Wine Stain" matte lipstick?  It's the color the girl puts on in the Em Store video, and I love it on her, but I'm not sure if it would work for my super-pale self.

Oh and did anyone see that they put swatches up on the site?  But completely UNLABELED swatches?





HOW IS THIS HELPFUL?  I can't tell any of the nudes apart!  And I really like the 3rd shade up from the bottom, but I don't know what it is!  And I *think* the 4th one up is Wine Stain, but... I just don't know.  GAAAAAAAHHHH.


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 14, 2013)

I think so @v0ltagekid. It's the one with champagne and berry colors in it.



​


----------



## CheshireCookie (Nov 14, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Has anyone gotten the "Wine Stain" matte lipstick?  It's the color the girl puts on in the Em Store video, and I love it on her, but I'm not sure if it would work for my super-pale self.

Oh and did anyone see that they put swatches up on the site?  But completely UNLABELED swatches?





HOW IS THIS HELPFUL?  I can't tell any of the nudes apart!  And I really like the 3rd shade up from the bottom, but I don't know what it is!  And I *think* the 4th one up is Wine Stain, but... I just don't know.  GAAAAAAAHHHH.

I know right?! It's so frustrating! I keep seeing pretty swatches but I'm terrified I'll pick the wrong product! LOL


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 14, 2013)

The 4th from the top and the 4th from the bottom I want.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Nov 15, 2013)

That's the one I got! I can't wait for it to get here so I can share pics with u guys  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Quote:

Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think so @v0ltagekid. It's the one with champagne and berry colors in it.



​


----------



## meaganola (Nov 15, 2013)

I feel like they just handed the initial web design over to someone who is *convinced* that they know *exactly* what they want customers to like with no regard to what customers *actually* like, but someone at L'Oreal is slowly realizing that this is *not* working and gradually tweaking the site to be useful.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Nov 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *magicalmom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Has anyone gotten the "Wine Stain" matte lipstick?  It's the color the girl puts on in the Em Store video, and I love it on her, but I'm not sure if it would work for my super-pale self.

Oh and did anyone see that they put swatches up on the site?  But completely UNLABELED swatches?

HOW IS THIS HELPFUL?  I can't tell any of the nudes apart!  And I really like the 3rd shade up from the bottom, but I don't know what it is!  And I *think* the 4th one up is Wine Stain, but... I just don't know.  GAAAAAAAHHHH.

I know right?! It's so frustrating! I keep seeing pretty swatches but I'm terrified I'll pick the wrong product! LOL

It definitely doesn't help my inner high-strung chihuahua.  Ordering makeup shouldn't be this stressful! 






Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The 4th from the top and the 4th from the bottom I want.

I'm 99% sure the 4th from the bottom is Wine Stain.  The 4th from the top is either Hot Tangerine or On The Prowl.  My best guess is Hot Tangerine, with On The Prowl being the bottom shade.


----------



## Deareux (Nov 15, 2013)

In Michelle's EM Store sneak peek video, her friend in red tries on Wine Stain and it looks gorgeous. I might have to get that $27 deal with Just Fab and Ro's Gold.


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 15, 2013)

Three of our Ipsy bags came today. Mine and the oldest two girls while the youngest girl's bag should be here tomorrow. I have to say I think the lipstick and lip balm won me back. I'm still not impressed with the packaging though.

My opinion:


*The lipstick*. The color I received was *Cabana Beige* from the Creamy Color Sheer Lipstick line. Here's what it looks online: 

​ In reality... it's darker and looks more like Nude.



​ I'll have pics up tomorrow since it's now night time so I can't take an accurate picture. It IS sheer as the name of it applies and unlike either picture above it's not opaque at all. I think over a lip that's been lined with a nude liner the color will pop. I'll find out tomorrow for sure.
 

My eldest received the mascara - . I haven't checked it out since she's not home to open her bag so that's sidelined for now.
 
My middle daughter received the *Creamsicle* *Pillow Plush Cushiony lip balm*. There is a faint scent to it but she hasn't tested it yet to see if there is a flavor as well. 

​ The color is also darker than what the official picture makes it out to be but it's not as orange as the picture of Sorbet is.

In regards to packaging. I think had the jar been glass instead of plastic (like how the L'Oreal HiP jellies were glass and if you own Maybelline Tattoo shadows it's those exact same glass jars) it would feel more luxurious than the plastic does.
 
My youngest is expected to get an EM waterliner and until we get it we won't know what she'll get.

So if the colors are darker in reality than what's shown online then the new EM Life Moment palette that I've been eyeing should be darker, which is fine for me since I like more rich colors. I'm considering it.


Side note: My EM account has finally been fixed. No idea what happened but the avatar is back and I can add a different avatar now (which I've changed).


----------



## Deareux (Nov 15, 2013)

I gave in. I got Ro's Gold, Just Fab lipstick, and the beach life sample palette.


----------



## OnlyAverageMom (Nov 15, 2013)

> Has anyone gotten the "Wine Stain" matte lipstick? Â It's the color the girl puts on in the Em Store video, and I love it on her, but I'm not sure if it would work for my super-pale self. Oh and did anyone see that they put swatches up on the site? Â But completely UNLABELED swatches?
> 
> HOW IS THIS HELPFUL? Â I can't tell any of the nudes apart! Â And I really like the 3rd shade up from the bottom, but I don't know what it is! Â And I *think* the 4th one up is Wine Stain, but... I just don't know. Â GAAAAAAAHHHH.


 I know, right??! If they had the lipstick shades in the same order as what was for sale (apparently when something is out if stock, they remove it completely) this MIGHT work, but alas... I am convinced everything is photoshopped on that site. There is no way to get exactly the same positioning on every image when searching colors. It's a shame, really. I'm loving the waterliner, and I find myself reaching for my em lipstick often (be mine). One thing I noticed (I think it's my OCD kicking in) is that the logo on the print material is different than that on the product. The products I have here have ".em" while all print materials I've seen have simply "em". Is it weird that it bugs me??!!


----------



## mariahk83 (Nov 15, 2013)

i just ordered the contour stick with the ipsy code - hoping it works similar to how the new tarte one (QVC exclusive) does!


----------



## slinka (Nov 17, 2013)

I still haven't pulled the darn trigger! lol. The struggle.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Nov 17, 2013)

> I still haven't pulled the darn trigger! lol. The struggle.


 Well I totally would have until someone decided to steal my debit card number and buy $370 worth of stuff from Walmart  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ::sigh:: I filed a claim, hopefully it won't take long to get it back.


----------



## yoru (Nov 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *CheshireCookie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Well I totally would have until someone decided to steal my debit card number and buy $370 worth of stuff from Walmart



::sigh:: I filed a claim, hopefully it won't take long to get it back.
Oh no! So sorry to hear that, hope they investigate it asap and refund you the money  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> My credit card had a few transactions from Illinois when I live in California during this summer, if the bank did not freeze my card for me automatically and send me an email it would have been terrible (it was a weekend) and they spent almost $200 on gas (2 transactions, I assume they drive monster trucks or something?) and another $23x on groceries (how).


----------



## monicamarroquin (Nov 17, 2013)

I personally dont really like anything that I have tried from this line so far. This "lipstick" gives no color and the eyeshadows are not pigmented what so ever. Very dissapointed in this line. Definetly wont be buying anymore from em.


----------



## monicamarroquin (Nov 17, 2013)

Coming from someone who works at a bank and helps with customer disputes it could take up to 10 business days... depending on what system and processing they use... nerdy? Maybe... Helpfull?.... I hope so  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## monicamarroquin (Nov 17, 2013)

honestly, I would say dont bother with the lipsticks. At least from my experience I have 2 lipsticks both looked great online but were completely different when I received them  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> no color payoff on my lips what so ever!!! SO disappointed...


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 17, 2013)

Which lipsticks did you get? I received one that comes from the sheer line and obviously it's going to be sheer.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Nov 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *yoru* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Oh no! So sorry to hear that, hope they investigate it asap and refund you the money  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> My credit card had a few transactions from Illinois when I live in California during this summer, if the bank did not freeze my card for me automatically and send me an email it would have been terrible (it was a weekend) and they spent almost $200 on gas (2 transactions, I assume they drive monster trucks or something?) and another $23x on groceries (how).


Quote: Originally Posted by *monicamarroquin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
Coming from someone who works at a bank and helps with customer disputes it could take up to 10 business days... depending on what system and processing they use... nerdy? Maybe... Helpfull?.... I hope so






Thanks y'all! It's weird, my bank usually catches crazy purchases and alerts us, but they didn't catch this. Which is strange since A) It's in a different city than where I live, but still same state....2) It was THREE purchases close to same amount (around $125ish) at the same time.....and III) It was Walmart.

You'd think they'd catch something weird like that, especially since it was my Hubby's card and he's out of country right now and even told them he'd be gone. Yeesh





@monicamarroquin It must be a lipstick from the sheer line, like Zadi said! I've yet to try one of those but the lipstick I tried from the classic line was crazy pigmented, I was surprised. I haven't tried the matte line yet, though. Which color did you get?


----------



## FunAtTheCircus (Nov 18, 2013)

I just got another beautiful lipstick from EM cosmetics in my IPSY bag. I already purchased the cuddle up pink and got a really nice full size product in my bag. It's a purply berry color.

Also, have the big life palettes ever gone on sale? I think I may get one if they go on sale because I have a good coupon from my IPSY bag.

The color of the new lipstick I got is.. posh or violaceous ? I think.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Nov 18, 2013)

I'm having lots of trouble finding color swatches of the lipsticks online. I did find one decent video on youtube with some swatches on her arm. She's olive so darker than me, but the Daredevil looked wonderful. On a whim, I got it, the Amethyst liner, and the Night Life purply palette sampler. I hope I can pull it off. I just wish Michelle would do a better job with the swatches seeing as how we all have to rely on the internet to make purchases of her line. Argh! I see I'm not the only one with that frustration though.


----------



## Spazkatt (Nov 18, 2013)

Well, I ordered a lipstick and waterliner using the ipsy code, and the colors were NOTHING what they looked like on the website, which is a HUGE problem, especially when you rely on those colors to order. I was trying to figure out how it's free returns and so I chose the chat option, and she sent a FedEx label to my email that I need to print for free shipping. I ordered Ro's gold and well it's basically nude.  I am going to get sunshine and hope it's better. Also, the bacholorette color lipstick looked nice, but it's SUPER dark and not good for my fair skin, although it showed on the swatches for my supposed skin color that it would look nice. I am going to get cuddling instead. We will have to see how the replacements turn out, if they are as bad as they were the first time I am writing off em.


----------



## KittenZ (Nov 18, 2013)

> Well, I ordered a lipstick and waterliner using the ipsy code, and the colors were NOTHING what they looked like on the website, which is a HUGE problem, especially when you rely on those colors to order. I was trying to figure out how it's free returns and so I chose the chat option, and she sent a FedExÂ labelÂ to my emailÂ that I need to print for free shipping. I ordered Ro's gold and well it's basically nude. Â I am going to get sunshine and hope it's better. Also, theÂ bacholorette color lipstick looked nice, but it's SUPER dark and not good for my fair skin, although it showed on the swatches for my supposed skin color that it would look nice. I am going to get cuddling instead. We will have to see how the replacements turn out, if they are as bad as they were the first time I am writing off em.


 I have sunshine yellow and it's absolutely amazing. It opens my eyes a lot. I even got comments on it. Also, the staying power is amazing. It's really hard to remove it without makeup remover.


----------



## Spazkatt (Nov 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KittenZ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I have sunshine yellow and it's absolutely amazing. It opens my eyes a lot. I even got comments on it. Also, the staying power is amazing. It's really hard to remove it without makeup remover.
Well, that's reassuring, I was really disappointed by Ro's Gold.


----------



## monicamarroquin (Nov 19, 2013)

I feel like maybe I just go some bad shadows??? Everyone else has luck but they dont even show up on me  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Nov 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *monicamarroquin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I feel like maybe I just go some bad shadows??? Everyone else has luck but they dont even show up on me





Most people are only having luck with the shadow if they use a good primer, like UD's Primer Potion or NYX's Jumbo Pencil in Milk.  Have you tried them over a primer yet?


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 19, 2013)

UD Primer Potion in original is not a good base, it has to be Eden. Eden is thicker and more opaque than the original. Also, if these are applied with a brush that's been spritz with water - so it's not exactly wet like foiling but the brush still isn't dry - then the colors pop. I accidentally found that out and when I applied those blacks onto wet skin the colors absolutely popped and I could tell which black what which. This led me to experiment with the brushes and that's when I found out if the brush isn't dry that the color will pop.


----------



## OnlyAverageMom (Nov 19, 2013)

I had better luck using udpp in greed (I don't have envy yet) than with the original or other clear/nude primers. I haven't tried them wet yet but I was able to create a soft and pretty look. Basically, I second everything that Zadi said.


----------



## Prtylitlesyko (Nov 19, 2013)

Has anyone else noticed that the Ipsy code only lasts till November 30th? I mean really?!? Could you be anymore cheap and cheesy? Every other Ipsy code I've gotten has been a thirty day code at least, the MTTO one lasted two months!


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *OnlyAverageMom* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I had better luck using udpp in greed (I don't have envy yet) than with the original or other clear/nude primers. I haven't tried them wet yet but I was able to create a soft and pretty look.
Basically, I second everything that Zadi said.

If I recall correctly, Greed is a gold base so it would look lovely when pairs with the creams and browns. Too bad UD never put out a silver based primer.


----------



## Boots (Nov 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
If I recall correctly, Greed is a gold base so it would look lovely when pairs with the creams and browns. Too bad UD never put out a silver based primer.
Yes, Greed is gold based. Got it on sale and it's super nice paired with creams, pinks and a lot of different mattes so it would work well with the EM shadows I think, as they seem to be a little lacking.

Silver based primer.. I would jump all over that.


----------



## OnlyAverageMom (Nov 19, 2013)

> Yes, Greed is gold based. Got it on sale and it's super nice paired with creams, pinks and a lot of different mattes so it would work well with the EM shadows I think, as they seem to be a little lacking. Silver based primer.. I would jump all over that.


 What she said. Exactly  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Bflopolska (Nov 19, 2013)

I tried to buy the  $27.50 sampler set and it wouldn't accept the Ipsy code. Has anyone else run into this problem?


----------



## Deareux (Nov 19, 2013)

> I tried to buy theÂ  $27.50 sampler set and it wouldn't accept the Ipsy code. Has anyone else run into this problem?


 I think that the sample set is excluded from the promo code promotion since it's already discounted.


----------



## zadidoll (Nov 19, 2013)

Unfortunately EM Cosmetics does not include fine print but as others mentioned the sampler is excluded. If you have the sampler in your cart with other products you still won't be able to use the Ipsy promo code. You actually have to remove the sampler shadows out of the cart to get it to work.


Speaking of primers... how awesome would a BLACK primer be? Sure one can use a black eyeliner or even a black jumbo pencil as a base but I'm talking about a real black primer/base. The downside is that it would probably stain the lid which would defeat the purpose of a primer. Ideally it would be black and non-staining.


----------



## Boots (Nov 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Unfortunately EM Cosmetics does not include fine print but as others mentioned the sampler is excluded. If you have the sampler in your cart with other products you still won't be able to use the Ipsy promo code. You actually have to remove the sampler shadows out of the cart to get it to work.


*Speaking of primers... how awesome would a BLACK primer be? Sure one can use a black eyeliner or even a black jumbo pencil as a base but I'm talking about a real black primer/base. The downside is that it would probably stain the lid which would defeat the purpose of a primer. Ideally it would be black and non-staining.*
I was actually thinking about this all last night, as I've started to use cream eyeshadows as bases and it would be awesome to have proper primers in different colours!


----------



## slinka (Nov 20, 2013)

Yeah, I use the black JEP or one of those color tattoo crÃ¨me shadows (although I may use some primer under that too). That would be neat =p Hmmm.


----------



## saku (Nov 20, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Unfortunately EM Cosmetics does not include fine print but as others mentioned the sampler is excluded. If you have the sampler in your cart with other products you still won't be able to use the Ipsy promo code. You actually have to remove the sampler shadows out of the cart to get it to work.


Speaking of primers... how awesome would a *BLACK primer* be? Sure one can use a black eyeliner or even a black jumbo pencil as a base but I'm talking about a real black primer/base. The downside is that it would probably stain the lid which would defeat the purpose of a primer. Ideally it would be black and non-staining.
I have KVD's dark gray primer (i think it's called Smoky). it's discontinued now though (i think?), but i love the effect!


----------



## Deareux (Nov 20, 2013)

I got my starter kit today. I love Ro's Gold! It's a pink/gold and it's incredibly creamy. The lipstick feels really creamy too. I might have to get another starter kit. Edit: I LOVE the lipstick! It's so creamy and smells like orange creamsicle. Just Fab is a wonderful vampy shade, it looks amazing on me. I'm going to buy more.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 21, 2013)

I got a black cream shadow in a sub a while back and I basically only ever wore it as a primer/base....but it was too dark of a look for me (I like brights)...but yeah, totally hard to get off.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## FunAtTheCircus (Nov 22, 2013)

I got so excited this morning when I got an e-mail from EM cosmetics saying that the life palettes were $20 off. I thought they were on sale so I was planning on getting the party (?) I think palette and then putting my 30% off ipsy coupon code with it and getting the palette for like $35, but then I realized in order to get the sale price you have to enter the coupon code. EM is smarter than me. :-( So I decided against getting it, I can't spent $50 for that palette right now. It's just too much money.

I am going to keep checking around this post and EM cosmetics site to see if they do anything for black Friday. Fingers crossed they actually discount the palette and I can then use my coupon code with it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Spazkatt (Nov 23, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AmandaWarwick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got so excited this morning when I got an e-mail from EM cosmetics saying that the life palettes were $20 off. I thought they were on sale so I was planning on getting the party (?) I think palette and then putting my 30% off ipsy coupon code with it and getting the palette for like $35, but then I realized in order to get the sale price you have to enter the coupon code. EM is smarter than me. :-( So I decided against getting it, I can't spent $50 for that palette right now. It's just too much money.

I am going to keep checking around this post and EM cosmetics site to see if they do anything for black Friday. Fingers crossed they actually discount the palette and I can then use my coupon code with it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
I'm hoping for the same thing, even $55 seems steep.


----------



## CheshireCookie (Nov 23, 2013)

Was tempted, but given the quality and pigmentation, $50 just still seems to expensive for me.


----------



## Deareux (Nov 23, 2013)

I got the Life Palette sampler and although the colors were nice, they weren't very pigmented.


----------



## v0ltagekid (Nov 23, 2013)

You guys, I was really excited to get my lipstick in the color Bachelorette, and my waterliner in the purple shade. Waterliner didn't stay in my waterline all that well (after like 1 hour it was 30% gone), and then the lipstick has some shimmer in it? I found that surprising since it's one of the matte shades  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ugh... sad... will have to return it :/


----------



## Spazkatt (Nov 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *v0ltagekid* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  You guys, I was really excited to get my lipstick in the color Bachelorette, and my waterliner in the purple shade. Waterliner didn't stay in my waterline all that well (after like 1 hour it was 30% gone), and then the lipstick has some shimmer in it? I found that surprising since it's one of the matte shades  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> ugh... sad... will have to return it :/
I too got that color, and a waterliner in Ro's gold and returned both.  I re-ordered cuddling and I'm much more impressed with it, the Starlooks liner in tickle me pink that I got in my Ipsy bag a couple months ago, goes perfectly with that shade! I chose sunshine for the waterliner the second time, but I haven't had a chance to try it yet, so I can't speak to that color's staying power.  I've noticed people say that some colors of the waterliners have better staying power than others. Also, I finally saw people on Ipsy comment with the same things I felt about the pillow plush lip balm, not very pigmented, it's sticky, and tastes/smells bad.  I think if the cost was just $3.50 or so I could get over all those issues, but for $15, it better be absolutely fabulous.


----------



## yoru (Nov 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AmandaWarwick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got so excited this morning when I got an e-mail from EM cosmetics saying that the life palettes were $20 off. I thought they were on sale so I was planning on getting the party (?) I think palette and then putting my 30% off ipsy coupon code with it and getting the palette for like $35, but then I realized in order to get the sale price you have to enter the coupon code. EM is smarter than me. :-( So I decided against getting it, I can't spent $50 for that palette right now. It's just too much money.

I am going to keep checking around this post and EM cosmetics site to see if they do anything for black Friday. Fingers crossed they actually discount the palette and I can then use my coupon code with it.  /emoticons/tongue[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Save the money and spend it on Lorac Pro or Naked....they'll be much more pigmented.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AmandaWarwick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got so excited this morning when I got an e-mail from EM cosmetics saying that the life palettes were $20 off. I thought they were on sale so I was planning on getting the party (?) I think palette and then putting my 30% off ipsy coupon code with it and getting the palette for like $35, but then I realized in order to get the sale price you have to enter the coupon code. EM is smarter than me. :-( So I decided against getting it, I can't spent $50 for that palette right now. It's just too much money.

I am going to keep checking around this post and EM cosmetics site to see if they do anything for black Friday. Fingers crossed they actually discount the palette and I can then use my coupon code with it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
Yeah, from the quality I've seen between the sample cards and the sample kit, I would NOT spend $50 on it...honestly, even $35 would be pushing it for me. The lipsticks and liners seem pretty nice (and the mascara has gotten good reviews though I haven't tried it yet), but those shadows are just bad. You could get better quality from a Coastal Scents or BH Cosmetics palette...


----------



## Hayden Gabba (Nov 24, 2013)

hm.. I wonder how the quality is, I really like the party life palette!


----------



## LaffingCow (Nov 26, 2013)

So the Black Friday sale was announced:

*$10 off $30*

*$20 off $50*

*$50 off $100*

Hate these kind of 'sales' lol.


----------



## Bflopolska (Nov 26, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Deareux* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got the Life Palette sampler and although the colors were nice, they weren't very pigmented.
Yeah, my complaint exactly. They're not bad colors, but it's like charging Lancome prices for Maybelline results.

However, the Wine Stain lipstick is absolutely lovely!


----------



## DoubleShot (Nov 27, 2013)

I will be taking advantage of the Black Friday deal. Here's what I'm getting; Chiaroscuro in fair tones The Great Cover up in fair neutral cool Matte lipstick in passion berries Holiday palette in ice bunny (I plan on gifting this to my mom) Pillow plush in berries Overall I'm really excited about my purchase. I also chose a sample of the CC cream and Lipstick.


----------



## Dani_Luvs_Color (Nov 28, 2013)

I got the ro's gold waterliner and the matte lipstick in up town. I am obsessed with ro's gold I've been using it non stop and it really lasts for me. The uptown lipstick is a nice formula but the color alone didn't look that good on me but I can mix it with my cover girl flip stick and make a nice tea rose color. I think they need to update their swatches online for the lipstick. Overall I'm happy. I want to try the great cover up and the chiarascuro stick. It does help they keep having deals.


----------



## Heather Hicks (Nov 28, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LaffingCow* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So the Black Friday sale was announced:

*$10 off $30*

*$20 off $50*

*$50 off $100*

Hate these kind of 'sales' lol. 
I know what you mean, but on the upside, it kept me from spending even more, lol! I wasn't planning on making an EM purchase anytime soon. But this tempted me to look at the site. I loved the Classic lipstick I got in Daredevil, the Sheer lipstick in It's Complicated, and the lip balm/gloss in Berries. I wasn't as impressed with the shadow samplers I tried. So I knew if I was going to get something, it was going to be lip products. I took a chance and ordered 3 of the lip palettes--pinks, plums, and nudes. I almost got the lipstick in Cuddle Up Pink too, but since I did buy the concealer palette and I liked it except for having too much of the pinky fair shade in the middle and not enough warm fair, I got the cover up concealer tube in warm fair. I'm hoping it will work well with the palette to balance it out. I think the whole order came to like $105, so I basically got 50% off and free shipping. I'm never going to be an EM fan, but if they do sales like this, I'll place orders for lip products. I think there's about half a dozen lipsticks I want (classic and sheer as I don't do matte--I'll just slap gloss on top of it anyway, lol). Plus, I might want to pick up the lip palette in roses if these 3 are great. The reason I opted for plums over roses was because the big color in the middle of the roses palette was glittery. In the plums set, I think only the two smallest were really glitter packed. Here's hoping I like them! Anyway, Happy Thanksgiving night everyone. I'll be staying home and staying warm tomorrow. (I can't stand crowds!) I might pick up a few things from Sephora online, but then again I might not. I'm sure their site will crash when the sale starts up. They should have a lottery system or use the Beauty Insider program levels to determine when you can make a purchase. Send you your own personal 'unlock time' by email. Haha! But good luck to those who are brave enough to venture out on Black Friday!!!


----------



## Spazkatt (Nov 28, 2013)

I finally got to try the sunshine yellow waterliner after I returned the Ro's gold as it was just not impressive for my skin tone. I LOVE sunshine yellow, it's exactly what I was looking for all along!  The staying power is amazing, I actually had trouble getting it off after 10+ hours.

Well, I was impressed with the matte lipstick and waterliner so, I decided to go for the love life palette and illuminating skin filter, so it was $52 with tax, basically I got the illuminator for free and the life palette for $50, which I am OK with.

Question on the chiaroscuro, Michelle is always using it to define her nose, I have the exact opposite problem of Michelle, I wish my nose was LESS prominent.  What or how would I use the chiaroscuro for? Lots of people seem excited about it, but I don't know what I'd use it for.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 29, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Spazkatt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I finally got to try the sunshine yellow waterliner after I returned the Ro's gold as it was just not impressive for my skin tone. I LOVE sunshine yellow, it's exactly what I was looking for all along!  The staying power is amazing, I actually had trouble getting it off after 10+ hours.

Well, I was impressed with the matte lipstick and waterliner so, I decided to go for the love life palette and illuminating skin filter, so it was $52 with tax, basically I got the illuminator for free and the life palette for $50, which I am OK with.

Question on the chiaroscuro, Michelle is always using it to define her nose, I have the exact opposite problem of Michelle, I wish my nose was LESS prominent.  What or how would I use the chiaroscuro for? Lots of people seem excited about it, but I don't know what I'd use it for.

She doesn't use it to make her nose more prominent, she actually uses it to make it look more narrow! (Darker shade on the sides, lighter down the middle will do that).  You could use it for contouring/highlighting your cheeks, cupid's bow, around your chin...


----------



## slinka (Nov 29, 2013)

So, I was gonna get my ss girl a lippy since you guys seem to dig those, along with the chiapet stick in fair for me, and thought "Oh snap, I'll get the black Friday auto discount and then use the ipsy code, yes!"

And it won't let me combine codes -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

DAMN YOU L'ORICHELLE!


----------



## slinka (Nov 29, 2013)

Can't use it at all (even without the discount...). Cool, em, cool.


----------



## lepixie (Nov 29, 2013)

I know the ipsy code was supposed to last until 11/30, but I think she might have put it on her website that the code ended 11/27.  She probably changed it because of the sale.  The get started with em was announced that it would end 11/27, too.  I was trying to find where that was announced, but I can't.  It might just have been on emcosmetics website.


----------



## lepixie (Nov 29, 2013)

I ended up getting the Beach Life Palette and the Mixing Palette in Roses.   On Michelle's video about the sale, she has that after you spend a $100 that every time you reach another $100 worth you get another $50 off.

I'm thinking about making another order and getting a waterliner in bronze kiss, another life palette, and maybe a lip stick.  Still not sure yet.


----------



## Spazkatt (Nov 30, 2013)

It was posted on the EM Facebook page that the last day to use the ipsy coupon code was 11/27 :-/.


----------



## slinka (Nov 30, 2013)

Lame. No matter, I've got tons of contouring powder to use up anyways and I got ss my girl a lipstick she'll definitely be thrilled with from a known brand =p Your loss, em. (Not supposed to be buying myself anything anyways haha)


----------



## cleverrobot (Dec 1, 2013)

Ugh, I want to like this line and I just can't bring myself to buy anything from it. I was lusting over the life palettes when they came out, but the price and the mixed reviews turned me off. Now that there's a discount and the price is better I can't even talk myself into buying it anymore. :/

I really hope she totally re-does the formulation and prices. The mini life moment palettes seem like a step in the right direction. Maybe if she rolls a few more of those out I'd be willing to try.


----------



## Prtylitlesyko (Dec 1, 2013)

> I know the ipsy code was supposed to last until 11/30, but I think she might have put it on her website that the code ended 11/27.Â  She probably changed it because of the sale.Â  The get started with em was announced that it would end 11/27, too.Â  I was trying to find where that was announced, but I can't.Â  It might just have been on emcosmetics website.


 So basically the Ipsy code lasted all of 10 days for some subscribers, less for others? This line is so super lame it makes my frikkin head hurt. Be A Bombshell had a 50% off black Friday sale, the Ipsy code still worked. After the black Friday sale, the code still works. Lame lame lame EM, lame.


----------



## Prtylitlesyko (Dec 1, 2013)

Totally...kinda on topic? I just put $300 worth of stuff in my cart just to see how far it would let me go, and got a $150 discount, so if you did want to order and you know other people that want to order, it might be A little bit worth it right now.


----------



## makeitupasigo (Dec 1, 2013)

Off Topic:

Has anyone seen that new video that Michelle posted? It's essentially twenty minutes of her showing off her perfect boyfriend. I thought it was weird that she would post this to her makeup tutorial channel rather than her second channel. If anyone is interested, I have it linked here:


----------



## Deareux (Dec 1, 2013)

> Off Topic: Has anyone seen that new video that Michelle posted? It's essentially twenty minutes of her showing off her perfect boyfriend. I thought it was weird that she would post this to her makeup tutorial channel rather than her second channel. If anyone is interested, I have it linked here:


 If I had a cute french boyfriend I'd want to do the same.


----------



## cleverrobot (Dec 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *makeitupasigo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Off Topic:

Has anyone seen that new video that Michelle posted? It's essentially twenty minutes of her showing off her perfect boyfriend. I thought it was weird that she would post this to her makeup tutorial channel rather than her second channel. If anyone is interested, I have it linked here:






WOW, that was painfully embarrassing to watch. So self-indulgent and SO LONG! Pull it back, girlfriend.


----------



## BlackMagicRose (Dec 1, 2013)

If they cut the time in half on that video, it would be really cute and sweet. I enjoyed it for the first 7 minutes or so, but then I had to stop watching. I do think they are a cute couple though.


----------



## slinka (Dec 1, 2013)

Wow, almost 20 minutes?

I mean, not that her bf is hard to look at or anything...lol

I have to watch a stupid thing for stupid computer class now (49 minutes! About this lady's stupid blog? Ugh/ I KNOW what a blog is...) So I'll have to watch mish's bf later lol


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Dec 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cleverrobot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
   
WOW, that was painfully embarrassing to watch. So self-indulgent and SO LONG! Pull it back, girlfriend.


Yeah, definitely too long.  I did, however, start laughing uncontrollably at the "desert island" question.  He's all "no, our love is so strong and beautiful that we could never harm each other."  And she's like "Yeah, I'd totally eat him.  I'm all about survival."  

I.  DIED.


----------



## makeitupasigo (Dec 1, 2013)

So I was looking up Em Cosmetics on Google and I started browsing images for funsies and I found this:





I thought this logo looked familiar!

credit to this person: http://ninjaatthecambie.tumblr.com/post/59409002157/lol


----------



## Deareux (Dec 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *makeitupasigo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So I was looking up Em Cosmetics on Google and I started browsing images for funsies and I found this:





I thought this logo looked familiar!

credit to this person: http://ninjaatthecambie.tumblr.com/post/59409002157/lol

Personally, I think they both look pretty generic. Main text + sub text on a black background. However, I do think the designers of the EM line didn't really do a good job overall.


----------



## Deareux (Dec 1, 2013)

I just got an email from them. Their cybermonday sale is buy one get one free on EVERYTHING! 

...Lipstick here I come!


----------



## makeitupasigo (Dec 1, 2013)

@Deareux I just thought the similarity was funny


----------



## DoubleShot (Dec 1, 2013)

> I just got an email from them. Their cybermonday sale is buy one get one free on EVERYTHING!Â  ...Lipstick here I come!


My order comes in tomorrow, so depending on how much I like my stuff I may have to repurchase. Damn you Michelle!


----------



## Deareux (Dec 1, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *makeitupasigo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @Deareux I just thought the similarity was funny
I understand. I'm sorry if I came off as rash, it's hard to determine tone online. It is ironic that they market themselves as high-end, but their choice in logo looks like a brand who markets themselves as cheap chic.


----------



## DoubleShot (Dec 1, 2013)

> I understand. I'm sorry if I came off as rash, it's hard to determine tone online. It is ironic that they market themselves as high-end, but their choice in logo looks like a brand who markets themselves as cheap chic.


I really hate the white packaging. White just screams cheap to me.


----------



## slinka (Dec 1, 2013)

People of Em, if you're reading this, I am still available for employment as your creative/packaging/design person. Just saying.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## makeitupasigo (Dec 1, 2013)

_Em michelle phan, packaging by @slinka_

Sounds good to me!


----------



## Prtylitlesyko (Dec 1, 2013)

> I just got an email from them. Their cybermonday sale is buy one get one free on EVERYTHING!Â  ...Lipstick here I come!


 I was thinking the very same thing since the lipsticks are all I like, plus the moment palettes are missing now. Guess they sold out?


----------



## katelynbby (Dec 1, 2013)

Since the holiday sale looks like a good deal (at least for a brand as costly as EM) and I'm on a bit of a spending-money-to-deal-with-stress-wow-so-mature-and-emotionally-healthy ... thing.... I went ahead and sated my curiosity with an EM purchase.  I got the Arched Brow Liner in Brunette, waterliner in Sunshine Yellow, a creamy color matte lipstick in Honey Honey, a creamy color classic lipstick in Daredevil and finally a preorder of the Holiday Life: New Years Countdown pallete. 

All together my purchase was 101.00, but with the sale taking off 50 dollars and after tax my order was only $54.24, with free shipping.  That's not terribly bad for five items, and I avoided anything that got awful reviews.

I tried to buy colors I thought would go well together and be sort of classy winter glam, as well as products I could try and get multiple looks from.  But considering the very obvious photoshopping and reports here of misleading color swatches on the site I wasn't about to risk a concealer or foundation purchase.  I did want to get the Chiaroscuro contouring and highlighting stick, but it was all sold out and there's no time to wait for it to come back in stock if I want to take advantage of the sale.  Boo. 

Not sure when I'll get any of it, since two of the items were preorder, which is weird.  If I can preorder for an upcoming product then why can't I have the option of preording a Chiaroscuro for when they get it restocked?


----------



## Prtylitlesyko (Dec 2, 2013)

Soooooo.....I went ahead and placed a buy one get one free order. Got four lipsticks and preordered the moment palettes both, also got two illuminators...and I used the Ipsy code. It worked, so I wound up paying around $65 for everything. Now, let's see if they let it go through or I get an order cancellation email soon.


----------



## slinka (Dec 2, 2013)

> Soooooo.....I went ahead and placed a buy one get one free order. Got four lipsticks and preordered theÂ moment palettes both, also got two illuminators...and I used the Ipsy code. It worked, so I wound up paying around $65 for everything. Now, let's see if they let it go through or I getÂ an order cancellation email soon.Â


 Snip snap- I'm gonna try right now!!


----------



## slinka (Dec 2, 2013)

Seriously- all the chiapet sticks aren't available? I loathe you, em. Lol


----------



## Prtylitlesyko (Dec 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Prtylitlesyko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Soooooo.....I went ahead and placed a buy one get one free order. Got four lipsticks and preordered the moment palettes both, also got two illuminators...and I used the Ipsy code. It worked, so I wound up paying around $65 for everything. Now, let's see if they let it go through or I get an order cancellation email soon. 
Snip snap- I'm gonna try right now!! Yessshh!! And let me know if it works for you too. I wonder if they'll really cancel the orders? Just have to wait and see I guess. But for real, this would be like the perfect time to get the life palettes cause with the code both come up to $56.17! Anybody in Georgia or the neighbouring states wanna go halfsies?!?!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## makeitupasigo (Dec 2, 2013)

@slinka oh my gosh! chiapet sticks!




I'm going to assume you meant chiaroscuro


----------



## lovepink (Dec 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Seriously- all the chiapet sticks aren't available? I loathe you, em. Lol
It only makes sense that the products people really want (that got good reviews) would not be available for purchase!

This line is a hot mess!


----------



## slinka (Dec 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It only makes sense that the products people really want (that got good reviews) would not be available for purchase!

This line is a hot mess!
Yeah, I'll check later...if it's available and the code works, I'll bite. and then with my luck, they'll cancel the order.


----------



## lovepink (Dec 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yeah, I'll check later...if it's available and the code works, I'll bite. and then with my luck, they'll cancel the order.
Sounds like a good plan.  I have intentions of getting one of the $27.50 pack things but Ulta, Sephora and other stores keep taking my money!  Oh well maybe someday!


----------



## slinka (Dec 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *makeitupasigo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @slinka oh my gosh! chiapet sticks!



I'm going to assume you meant chiaroscuro




Haha girl, I've been calling it that. I gave up on spelling that a loooong time ago


----------



## slinka (Dec 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lovepink* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Sounds like a good plan.  I have intentions of getting one of the $27.50 pack things but Ulta, Sephora and other stores keep taking my money!  Oh well maybe someday!
They keep taking my money too, lol!


----------



## slinka (Dec 2, 2013)

On the note of the chiapet stick's spelling, I just noticed

The "chiaroscuro" is spelt another way in it's linky as "chiarascurro".
 http://www.emcosmetics.com/chiaroscuro-contour-and-highlighter-stick/DW-CHIARASCURRO.html?dwvar_DW-CHIARASCURRO_color=S1139300

=p


----------



## FunAtTheCircus (Dec 2, 2013)

Why not... I can't believe the price of 2 palettes and 2 lip sticks... I will probably sell one of the palettes.

Total: $68.05

Your Purchase





the life palette party life Color party life Qty: 1 $75.00 



the life palette career life Color career Qty: 1 $0.00 



lip gallery creamy color classic lipstick Color nude lace Qty: 1 $16.50 



lip gallery creamy color classic lipstick Color dont tell mom Qty: 1 $0.00 



the everything cc sampler card, conceal &amp; correct tinted makeup   Bonus $0.00 



lip gallery sampler creamy color classic lipstick   Bonus $0.00 



the life palette mini customizable travel palette   Bonus $0.00 



the life palette mini customizable travel palette   Bonus $0.00


----------



## FunAtTheCircus (Dec 2, 2013)

Ahh I just realized I wanted the night time palette not the party palette.

Maybe they can change it.

Any advice?


----------



## katelynbby (Dec 2, 2013)

Usually you have to make those changes while the order is still processing and has not yet been shipped.  So if you have already gotten your confirmation email it might be too late, I am not sure.  I would give them a call or see if you can livechat a rep, since it is a time sensitive issue and they take awhile to respond to emails.


----------



## DoubleShot (Dec 2, 2013)

I recieved my order today. I was very pleased with shipping. I ordered on Thursday and it arrived this morning. Top left: Matte lipstick in passion berries, pillow plush in berries Bottom row: the great cover up in fair neutral cool and chiaroscuro in fair.



Matte lipstick:



Pillow plush:



I also ordered the holiday ice bunny palette, but one of the shadow was slightly chipped. If I were keeping the palette for myself I wouldn't really mind, but I plan on gifting it to my mom so I've emailed them to see what they can do. I also did not receive the samples I chose at checkout. I'm happy with the products I received. The lipstick is wonderful and moisturizing, the balm feels nice on the lips, a little thick but not sticky, it smells awful at first but not noticeable on the lips. The concealer matches me well, I'll have to give it a full days wear to see how it holds up, but has great coverage, it reminds me of the Kat Von D concealer. The chiaroscuro is pretty as well. The contour shade is perfect for me, the highlighter is nice on the cheekbones.


----------



## lioness90 (Dec 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *DoubleShot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I recieved my order today. I was very pleased with shipping. I ordered on Thursday and it arrived this morning.

Top left: Matte lipstick in passion berries, pillow plush in berries
Bottom row: the great cover up in fair neutral cool and chiaroscuro in fair.




Matte lipstick:




Pillow plush:




I also ordered the holiday ice bunny palette, but one of the shadow was slightly chipped. If I were keeping the palette for myself I wouldn't really mind, but I plan on gifting it to my mom so I've emailed them to see what they can do. I also did not receive the samples I chose at checkout.

I'm happy with the products I received. The lipstick is wonderful and moisturizing, the balm feels nice on the lips, a little thick but not sticky, it smells awful at first but not noticeable on the lips. The concealer matches me well, I'll have to give it a full days wear to see how it holds up, but has great coverage, it reminds me of the Kat Von D concealer. The chiaroscuro is pretty as well. The contour shade is perfect for me, the highlighter is nice on the cheekbones.
Those colors look amazing on you!!!!


----------



## DoubleShot (Dec 2, 2013)

> Those colors look amazing on you!!!!


Aww shucks ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I really like the lipstick.


----------



## slinka (Dec 2, 2013)

Pretty! So the ipsy code doesn't work....BUT...the bogo is really, really tempting. *sigh* Bye bye money.


----------



## lovepink (Dec 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Pretty!

So the ipsy code doesn't work....BUT...the bogo is really, really tempting. *sigh*
Bye bye money.
Try the code! Some people were able to do the BOGO and the Ipsy30 code.  orders have not shipped yet.  So bye bye less money maybe?


----------



## slinka (Dec 2, 2013)

I tried  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'll try again. I'd really like to save a little more, cause I'm a stingy-pants McGee lol


----------



## lovepink (Dec 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I tried






I'll try again. I'd really like to save a little more, cause I'm a stingy-pants McGee lol
Aww boo.  em must have something against your frugal ways!  Seriously if people want to buy your stuff (even if it is discounted) LET THEM!  I do not understand this whole business model they have going on for them.


----------



## Prtylitlesyko (Dec 2, 2013)

> I tried  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'll try again. I'd really like to save a little more, cause I'm a stingy-pants McGee lol


 I'm still able to use the code, two life palettes in my cart for $50+. Try again!


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 2, 2013)

I'm kind of glad I am completely broke, because I would be tempted to buy some things, and this is the first time I've been tempted by this line. haha. If I weren't already poor I would have spent myself homeless with all the sales today...


----------



## slinka (Dec 2, 2013)

I mean, I'm always on the prowl for discounts of some sort - but I'm really trying to get discounts with em cause, well, I can't test it and I don't trust the brand yet, if that makes any sense- so i want to try it first for as little as possible =p I'm glad what I want has good reviews though- that's the only reason I'm even willing to spend on it. They should look at it this way- if I love it, I can garauntee I'll have many folks who will take my review to heart and spend (full price, as I would splurge too if I like it) on it too. I'm worth the discount lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## viccckyhoang (Dec 2, 2013)

I just ordered 2 concealer (medium warm and the neutralizer) and 2 brow pencils (medium brown and caramel).. I couldn't justify getting the huge palettes; no space and I can't see myself using them often.. I have the eyeliner and pillow plush but I have yet to try them... Hopefully I will love the stuff! I got the buy 1 get 1 with 30% off so it was cheap.


----------



## slinka (Dec 2, 2013)

Guess ill try again on my laptop and hope it works!! Wish me luck lol


----------



## Prtylitlesyko (Dec 2, 2013)

> Guess ill try again on my laptop and hope it works!! Wish me luck lol


 [@]slinka[/@] I think EM just doesn't like you, either that or they don't want your money dammit!


----------



## slinka (Dec 2, 2013)

Damnit, why won't the stupid code work for the poor little slinka?

WHAT DID I EVER DO TO YOU MICHELLE?!?!


----------



## nolongeravaliable15 (Dec 2, 2013)

code wont work for me!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> don't know if i should pull the trigger on 2 lipsticks


----------



## slinka (Dec 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Mayrax3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  code wont work for me!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> don't know if i should pull the trigger on 2 lipsticks
Hey...hey Mayrax....
If you do it, I'll do it. lol.


----------



## nolongeravaliable15 (Dec 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hey...hey Mayrax....
If you do it, I'll do it. lol.

haha just the enabling i needed! lets go for it


----------



## slinka (Dec 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Mayrax3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
haha just the enabling i needed! lets go for it
Yeah!


----------



## slinka (Dec 2, 2013)

Alright, alright....It's done.

Chiapet sticks, you'd best not let me down!

I passed on a couple of lip colors...cause, Idk. I don't need any and I'm not sure how true to life the colors are. But I was tempted, very tempted.


----------



## LaffingCow (Dec 2, 2013)

I used the 30% code, but haven't received a shipping confirmation yet. Has anyone received their shipping confirmation? I recall Em being douchebags and not honoring purchases that used a coupon on other specials... so I'm worried this will happen again. 

If they cancel my order, I'll give them hell. 

I'm going to assume for now that they are backed up on their Black Friday orders.


----------



## nolongeravaliable15 (Dec 2, 2013)

so i tried the code one last time &amp; nope lol oh well at least they came out to drugstore prices


----------



## slinka (Dec 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Mayrax3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  so i tried the code one last time &amp; nope lol oh well at least they came out to drugstore prices

yeah, I tried so many times, lol. And that's pretty much how I justified it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Deareux (Dec 2, 2013)

The code didn't work for me. And the only lip color I really want is on backorder. BOO.


----------



## slinka (Dec 2, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Deareux* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The code didn't work for me. And the only lip color I really want is on backorder. BOO.
I liked how 9-5 matte looked, but it wasn't in stock :/

Probably is like, bright ass red in real life- at least that's what I'm gonna tell myself lol


----------



## FunAtTheCircus (Dec 3, 2013)

I got my confirmation e-mail and it worked.

Look at these numbers:

  order subtotal:
shipping:
estimated tax:
promotional discount:


total: 
*$64.06*
*$0.00*
*$4.00*
*$105.22*


*$68.06*
  
I wish I could have switched my party palette to the night palette.. but it's alright I think I'll like both of them.

Who has the career or party palette? Like it?


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Dec 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *AmandaWarwick* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got my confirmation e-mail and it worked.

Look at these numbers:

  order subtotal:
shipping:
estimated tax:
promotional discount:


total: 
*$64.06*
*$0.00*
*$4.00*
*$105.22*


*$68.06*
  
I wish I could have switched my party palette to the night palette.. but it's alright I think I'll like both of them.

Who has the career or party palette? Like it?
I don't have it, but if I were going to get one, the party one is the one I'd have picked  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I personally don't like the career one, but only because those are not shades I care for (not a neutrals girl).


----------



## LaffingCow (Dec 3, 2013)

Honestly, I wonder why I even deal with this company sometimes. It's like it's really run by teenagers or something. I just wanted to know why I haven't received a shipping confirmation yet and to ask if it was possible to change a color of an object (turns out my friend wanted something else). 

Being the productive person I am I wanted to get it done first thing in the morning, so I hit the live chat button and see that no one is online. Yet it says their chat hours are from 9:30 am to 6:30 pm est, 5 days a week. I was ready to talk at 10... so why was no one there? 

I checked their 'Contact Us' area and I see that the live chat hours are completely different, 12 - 7 pm est, 7 days a week. Of course there's no one to chat with me at this time, everyone's still in lala land while I busted my butt to get to work on time. So annoying.


----------



## Boots (Dec 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LaffingCow* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Honestly, I wonder why I even deal with this company sometimes. It's like it's really run by teenagers or something. I just wanted to know why I haven't received a shipping confirmation yet and to ask if it was possible to change a color of an object (turns out my friend wanted something else). 

Being the productive person I am I wanted to get it done first thing in the morning, so I hit the live chat button and see that no one is online. Yet it says their chat hours are from 9:30 am to 6:30 pm est, 5 days a week. I was ready to talk at 10... so why was no one there? 

I checked their 'Contact Us' area and I see that the live chat hours are completely different, 12 - 7 pm est, 7 days a week. Of course there's no one to chat with me at this time, everyone's still in lala land while I busted my butt to get to work on time. So annoying. 





"either something is trending right now and all of our beauty gurus are busy or..."

That's the most asinine thing I have seen in a while.


----------



## LaffingCow (Dec 3, 2013)

Really?





My Black Friday order that I placed on Thursday at 12am shipped at 10 am.


----------



## DoubleShot (Dec 3, 2013)

> Really?
> 
> My Black Friday order that I placed on Thursday at 12am shipped at 10 am.Â


Weird. I ordered around the same time and recieved my order yesterday.


----------



## LaffingCow (Dec 3, 2013)

My Black Friday order is coming in today (the one I ordered Thursday). 

I'm still waiting for a shipping confirmation from my Monday order (12/2). bleh. 

*EDIT: @ 2:24 pm*

I got my black Friday order which consisted of two water liners (Ro's Gold and Black), The arched brow liner in brunette, the chiaroscuro (or however you spell it) in Medium and the creamy matte lipstick in nine to five. 

The only thing I tried so far as the lipstick and I'm a bit concerned. Everyone raved about how moisturizing and creamy this lipstick was, especially for a matte finish and mine is incredibly dry. I thought it was my lips so I exfoliated and tried again. Still so drying. I'm confused because I read so many great reviews about it being moisturizing and what not. Did I get a bad lipstick? Should I exfoliate more (I put on lip balm too)

Also _*@slinka*_ if you were really into the nine to five I think it's VERY similar to NYX's Tea Rose. Which is a shame because I wouldn't have picked that color had I known it was so similar. Based on the swatch and accommodating picture I was expecting something with a little more salmon in it. 





Natural light, no flash, no filter. Sorry it's a bad picture, it's from my phone camera and I just wanted to put something up. It's not a very good picture because there's a blue light to it and it makes the lipstick look like it's completely pink when it isn't. Sorry! The *top lip is Em Cosmetics Nine to Five* and the *bottom is Nyx's Tea Rose*. Seriously, my top lip looks so dry, like I'll admit I haven't been on top of my lips (I spend a lot of time outdoors) and they've taken a beating but they aren't THAT dry. I feel like the lipstick makes it look so bad. Am I applying it wrong or something? 

This is the swatch online:





Did I get the wrong lipstick?!


----------



## viccckyhoang (Dec 3, 2013)

Has anyone tried the concealer or brow product? Any thoughts on them?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LaffingCow* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

  Did I get the wrong lipstick?!

@LaffingCow - no, the images on the EM site are not true to life due to being Photoshopped.


----------



## cleverrobot (Dec 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LaffingCow* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
This is the swatch online:





Did I get the wrong lipstick?!
Wow, I really like the online swatch but yours really is a different color! That really sucks, now I'm glad I didn't buy anything. their lipsticks consistently get the best rating of anything, too.


----------



## Spazkatt (Dec 3, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *cleverrobot* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Wow, I really like the online swatch but yours really is a different color! That really sucks, now I'm glad I didn't buy anything. their lipsticks consistently get the best rating of anything, too.




I ordered a matte lipstick and waterliner using the ipsy code, and the colors on the website are WAY off! The fact that I had the products in hand helped me re-pick suitable colors the second time around. The swatches currently on the website are not an accurate representation of the true colors.


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 4, 2013)

Here's what I ordered:



 

​ creamy color matte lipstick *hot tangerine*​  ​ 



​ creamy color classic lipstick *kiss me!*​  ​ 



​ creamy color classic lipstick *wow pink*​  ​ 



​ creamy color classic lipstick *love me!*​ 
I'm still waiting for my order to update and ship.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Dec 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Here's what I ordered:



 

​ creamy color matte lipstick *hot tangerine*​  ​ 



​ creamy color classic lipstick *kiss me!*​  ​ 



​ creamy color classic lipstick *wow pink*​  ​ 



​ creamy color classic lipstick *love me!*​ 
I'm still waiting for my order to update and ship.

hopefully they look good in person  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## FunAtTheCircus (Dec 4, 2013)

@zadidoll, those lipstick colors are beautiful. I have 2 EM Cosmetic lipsticks. One I got in the cheap deal trial sample (cuddle pink) and the other I got in my Ipsy bag this month (violaceous). I ordered nude lace and don't tell mom.

Does anyone have nude lace or don't tell mom? Thoughts?

Now that I think about it I kind of want to order the shade play: lip color matching palette. I don't know if the lipsticks in the life palettes are as good as the ones in the tubes. Does anyone know? I couldn't really tell in the sample palette that I bought. I would think they are the same products but who knows.

@yousoldtheworld, I accidentally got the party palette. I wanted the night time palette ... or so I thought. I liked the silver colors in the first quad set of products. Even though I made a mistake purchasing this I will probably get it. Lots of people have said it is nice (when I look up the palettes on blogs.) The reason I got the career palette was because I work a lot .... hahahahaha yes, I know crazy reason to get a makeup palette.. but I just figure that at least 5 days per week I will need a conservative career look. For the days I don't want to be creative or just don't know what to do with my makeup, I can just follow the palettes color and it will be a decent conservative look. It really had nothing to do with like the colors.. I didn't even look at the colors.

@LaffingCow, WOW I just can't believe the difference in colors between the sample on the website and that lipstick on your lips. It's completely different. Just completely 100% different than it is on the website. It's horrible that they do this, I know that we have discussed this exact problem many times in this thread alone. The least EM cosmetics could do is put accurate pictures on their website. The products are really expensive and I like to know what I am purchasing to make sure it isn't something I have (like NYX tea rose!).

As far as the drying issue of the lipstick, all I can say is that I have NOT tried their matte lipsticks. I have tried the creamy color classic and the creamy color sheer. The creamy color classic is amazing. It is wonderful. Full coverage, moisturizing, creamy...etc. The sheer one is creamy but it's not as thick and full coverage, like the same states its sheer.

I hate to recommend sending something back.. but if you're not happy with the texture or the color, I'd send it back. If you want a recommendation for a beautiful color that is very moisturizing, try cuddle up pink from the classic collection. Perhaps they can exchange for a different product you'll like more?!


----------



## LaffingCow (Dec 4, 2013)

@FunAtTheCircus 

I spoke to a customer service rep on the chat service and well... I was not happy at all. 









I wouldn't have minded getting a credit and repurchasing, but I know exactly why her supervisor was against an exchange. Because I bought the product at a discounted price and they don't want to do an exchange for that. Such b.s.

If I don't get a shipping confirmation from Em Cosmetics tonight for my Cyber Monday order, I'm just going to cancel. Because screw them and screw this make up line. There's nothing outwordly and unique aside from the chiaroscuro stick that is worth the money. Which by the way I got the chiaroscuro is not THAT amazing. I mean it makes applying contouring and highlighting easier but it's not something I'd say is really worth the full price. But we all knew that.


----------



## ddalgi (Dec 4, 2013)

I was really wanting to order from this after initial "wtf" at the prices. I wanted a couple of the water liners and some lipsticks but I can't believe the customer service @laffingcow just received. They do have to honour their current policy. That, and the representative was very unprofessional with the lack of capitalization. Obviously not a big deal in normal communication, but if I communicated that way when writing to customers at my job my boss would freak. This is business. I would report them to the Better Business Bureau for lack of upholding their policy. Or I'd call and get in touch with a higher up representative. It's a lot of trouble but poor business tactics deserve hell from the paying customers. Without customers, they have no business. This isn't the first time I've heard of this crap from Em Cosmetics. I'm not a fan of Michelle either,so now I really have no reason to place an order.


----------



## Prtylitlesyko (Dec 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ddalgi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I was really wanting to order from this after initial "wtf" at the prices. I wanted a couple of the water liners and some lipsticks but I can't believe the customer service @laffingcow just received.

They do have to honour their current policy. That, and the representative was very unprofessional with the lack of capitalization. Obviously not a big deal in normal communication, but if I communicated that way when writing to customers at my job my boss would freak. This is business.

I would report them to the Better Business Bureau for lack of upholding their policy. Or I'd call and get in touch with a higher up representative. It's a lot of trouble but poor business tactics deserve hell from the paying customers. Without customers, they have no business.

This isn't the first time I've heard of this crap from Em Cosmetics. I'm not a fan of Michelle either,so now I really have no reason to place an order.
I think I finally figured out what it is about Michelle that puts me off. It's the eyes. No emotion makes it to her eyes. They're flat, dead. She's all smiles and happy voices but it never makes it to her eyes. It makes her look disingenuous and turns me off.


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ddalgi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I was really wanting to order from this after initial "wtf" at the prices. I wanted a couple of the water liners and some lipsticks but I can't believe the customer service @laffingcow just received.

They do have to honour their current policy. That, and the representative was very unprofessional with the lack of capitalization. Obviously not a big deal in normal communication, but if I communicated that way when writing to customers at my job my boss would freak. This is business.

I would report them to the Better Business Bureau for lack of upholding their policy. Or I'd call and get in touch with a higher up representative. It's a lot of trouble but poor business tactics deserve hell from the paying customers. Without customers, they have no business.

This isn't the first time I've heard of this crap from Em Cosmetics. I'm not a fan of Michelle either,so now I really have no reason to place an order.

Just keep in mind that it's L'Oreal and their employees behind EM Cosmetics.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Dec 4, 2013)

It's nice of them to send me this email twice  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />




I can't wait.. Well I can but I want it soon!


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *viccckyhoang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

It's nice of them to send me this email twice









I can't wait.. Well I can but I want it soon!

Well, I can handle twice... I've received from Lime Crime confirmation for my order 16 times. LOL Strike that, make it 19 times! LOL


----------



## Spazkatt (Dec 4, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Just keep in mind that it's L'Oreal and their employees behind EM Cosmetics.
Exactly!


----------



## Spazkatt (Dec 4, 2013)

I finally got my shipping confirmation for my Black Friday order, so I should have it in a week or so. I also placed an order on Cyber Monday for each of the life moment palettes, we'll see how long it takes for that one to ship.


----------



## LaffingCow (Dec 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Just keep in mind that it's L'Oreal and their employees behind EM Cosmetics.
Not entirely true, while it is L'oreal that is the parent group, Em Cosmetics is it's own division. It's not like L'oreal has spare employees to just throw around. I'm sure they hired a few people for their customer service department. 

I did not state that the customer service was a fault of Michelle's. I am 99% certain that she has no say in how Em Cosmetics is run or what goes on with this line. She's simply the yes woman and the cheapest form of marketing that L'oreal could ever hope to buy. When it comes to orders and shipping I'm sure they just wave her off and tell her to go do her job while they do their own. 

What is sad is that the way that this line is run will be redirected to her and her image because it is after all Em Michelle Phan. Which sucks for her, but I suppose she should have prepared for this. 

It has been one day since my talk with the customer service rep and I HAVE NOT received a prepaid label in my inbox like she stated, as of yet. 

I also did not get an email saying that they were working on the order still. 

I think it's an embarrassment that they are unable to handle this volume of sales. It goes to show that they really do not understand Michelle's demographic despite her claims of always listening to her fans. Because if they had then they would have known that the Black Friday Deals and Cyber Monday Promotions were exactly what her market base needed to actually afford and purchase the product - which in turn meant they would have been prepared for the volume of sales they would receive over the weekend. 

I ordered from other cosmetic companies and companies in general over the weekend and have already received my products, what is Em Cosmetics doing on their end exactly?


----------



## Prtylitlesyko (Dec 5, 2013)

> It's nice of them to send me this email twice  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
> 
> 
> 
> I can't wait.. Well I can but I want it soon!


 I got the same email twice too, kinda scared me, almost called, and I started wondering if this was the prequel to " we're so sorry we'll be unable to fill your order so we cancelled it, please feel free to reorder when the items are back in stock. At full price. Without an ipsy code" lol.


----------



## Prtylitlesyko (Dec 5, 2013)

> > Â  Just keep in mind that it's L'Oreal and their employees behind EM Cosmetics.
> 
> 
> Not entirely true, while it is L'oreal that is the parent group, Em Cosmetics is it's own division. It's not like L'oreal has spare employees to just throw around. I'm sure they hired a few people for their customer service department.Â  I did not state that the customer service was a fault of Michelle's. I am 99% certain that she has no say in how Em Cosmetics is run or what goes on with this line. She's simply the yes woman and the cheapest form of marketing that L'oreal could ever hope to buy. When it comes to orders and shipping I'm sure they just wave her off and tell her to go do her job while they do their own.Â  What is sad is that the way that this line is run will be redirected to her and her image because it is after all Em Michelle Phan. Which sucks for her, but I suppose she should have prepared for this.Â  It has been one day since my talk with the customer service rep and I HAVE NOT received a prepaid label in my inbox like she stated, as of yet.Â  I also did not get an email saying that they were working on the order still.Â  I think it's an embarrassment that they are unable to handle this volume of sales. It goes to show that they really do not understand Michelle's demographic despite her claims of always listening to her fans. Because if they had then they would have known that the Black Friday Deals and Cyber Monday Promotions were exactly what her market base needed to actually afford and purchase the product - which in turn meant they would have been prepared for the volume of sales they would receive over the weekend.Â  I ordered from other cosmetic companies and companies in general over the weekend and have already received my products, what is Em Cosmetics doing on their end exactly?Â


 This. I ordered from Beautylish on Monday, and got my order today. From California. My UD order is being delivered tomorrow along with my Lorac, and I'm still getting EM emails. It's pretty sad, I feel like they rushed this line to market without proper research or logistics. They basically capitalised on Michelle's name, pretty packaging and a gimmicky/hinky/creepy site and said, it'll sell anyway. I don't think they realised that most of her fan base are teens and tweens just getting into makeup who can't afford this stuff unless it's on sale at a tremendous discount. And totally off topic but, has anyone used Beautylish's new payment service Affirm? Basically they pay Beautylish, or some other vendor that uses them, and you get a month to pay Affirm back. I used it to place my Beautylish order. I'm so gonna get into trouble with that. Oh, and consider yourself enabled!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Spazkatt (Dec 5, 2013)

I agree, I ordered 2 palettes from BH cosmetics on Black Friday as well &amp; they arrived today. Sent from my KFTT using Tapatalk 2


----------



## boxnewbie (Dec 5, 2013)

Hey guys, So I was taking advantage of the cyber Monday deal with the contour stick for I will not pay $25 for it alone. That day it says it was sold out but we can still add it in our cart since they will restock on Dec 6. But when I try to finalize my purchase it won't let me check out. It gave me a message that I need to remove the contour stick. Here's my email to CS: Message: I tried ordering Chiaroscuro yesterday during Cyber Monday deal but wouldn't let me check out telling me it was no longer available. How is it that it is available now? Can we still get a discount for this? CS: we are deeply sorry about the inconvenience! the item you are inquiring about ran out of stock during our sale. due to a high request, we are not at liberty to honor any discount prices. What do you guys think about this?


----------



## katelynbby (Dec 5, 2013)

I think it's bull.  The products are only available online, so they should be able to do a raincheck on the sales like you would in a brick-and-mortar store as long as you pay upfront.  We were allowed to preorder items, like the in the moment palletes, so why not the chiaroscuro sticks?

Honestly, I would have much rather I been able to purchase the CS like I wanted instead of the arch it brow pencil. I bought the brow pencil to replace the CS they wouldn't let me buy just so that I could take advantage of the sale (my cart was cheaper WITH the pencil added).  I would not have minded having to wait for it to restock, since the moment palette that was part of my order was already a preorder, so I have to wait anyway.

Anyway I am super confused and anxious about the In the Moment Pallete I bought, New Years Countdown Holiday look.  I just can't seem to get a read on how the actual colors will look.  I mean, they look different every time I see them.





Compare that to how it looks in Michelle's promotional video:





The colors look washed out and that blue... yeesh.  Not the sexy, dark navy that the product photo shows.

And finally, a screengrab of the pallete from a youtube reviewer's video.





?????

D:  And watch, Daredevil will turn out to be fuschia instead of the vampy shade pictured on em's site.


----------



## jocedun (Dec 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Prtylitlesyko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I got the same email twice too, kinda scared me, almost called, and I started wondering if this was the prequel to " we're so sorry we'll be unable to fill your order so we cancelled it, please feel free to reorder when the items are back in stock. At full price. Without an ipsy code" lol.
Ugh, this is exactly what I am afraid of, too! I ordered two lipsticks on Cyber Monday with the BOGO and Ipsy code, but have yet to receive a shipping confirmation. :-/ Also, I'm not even seeing the transaction on my online bank statement. At first there was a pending transaction for 99 cents more than I was quoted, but now even that is gone. Ughhhhhh all the anxiety.


----------



## Prtylitlesyko (Dec 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jocedun* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Prtylitlesyko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I got the same email twice too, kinda scared me, almost called, and I started wondering if this was the prequel to " we're so sorry we'll be unable to fill your order so we cancelled it, please feel free to reorder when the items are back in stock. At full price. Without an ipsy code" lol.
Ugh, this is exactly what I am afraid of, too! I ordered two lipsticks on Cyber Monday with the BOGO and Ipsy code, but have yet to receive a shipping confirmation. :-/ Also, I'm not even seeing the transaction on my online bank statement. At first there was a pending transaction for 99 cents more than I was quoted, but now even that is gone. Ughhhhhh all the anxiety. 

Jocelyn!! Welcome to MUT!! 

Well my transaction is showing up, but they keep sending the email to the wrong email address. I had originally signed up for the launce notification on my personal email, but the changed it over to my blog email. I get all marketing emails to the blog email, but for some reason, the order confirmations and anything having to do with the order keeps going to the original email. I dunno what to think...


----------



## Prtylitlesyko (Dec 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *boxnewbie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Hey guys,
So I was taking advantage of the cyber Monday deal with the contour stick for I will not pay $25 for it alone. That day it says it was sold out but we can still add it in our cart since they will restock on Dec 6. But when I try to finalize my purchase it won't let me check out. It gave me a message that I need to remove the contour stick.

Here's my email to CS:
Message: I tried ordering Chiaroscuro yesterday during Cyber Monday deal but wouldn't let me check out telling me it was no longer available. How is it that it is available now? Can we still get a discount for this?

CS: we are deeply sorry about the inconvenience! the item you are inquiring about ran out of stock during our sale. due to a high request, we are not at liberty to honor any discount prices.

What do you guys think about this?
Awwww crap! See, this is what I was afraid of. Shenanigans. I got the same message for both the moment palettes, but I was able to add them, it let me check out and they took the damn money out of my account so I better not hear no crap. Ugh! This line is so much phucking fail!!!

Honestly, I'm about a hair on a wet rat's arse away from just pulling all the customer service fails and tricky tricks from this thread and putting them in a blog post and tweeting, facbooking and instagraming that shit all over the interwebs.


----------



## Prtylitlesyko (Dec 5, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *katelynbby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I think it's bull.  The products are only available online, so they should be able to do a raincheck on the sales like you would in a brick-and-mortar store as long as you pay upfront.  We were allowed to preorder items, like the in the moment palletes, so why not the chiaroscuro sticks?

Honestly, I would have much rather I been able to purchase the CS like I wanted instead of the arch it brow pencil. I bought the brow pencil to replace the CS they wouldn't let me buy just so that I could take advantage of the sale (my cart was cheaper WITH the pencil added).  I would not have minded having to wait for it to restock, since the moment palette that was part of my order was already a preorder, so I have to wait anyway.

Anyway I am super confused and anxious about the In the Moment Pallete I bought, New Years Countdown Holiday look.  I just can't seem to get a read on how the actual colors will look.  I mean, they look different every time I see them.





Compare that to how it looks in Michelle's promotional video:





The colors look washed out and that blue... yeesh.  Not the sexy, dark navy that the product photo shows.

And finally, a screengrab of the pallete from a youtube reviewer's video.





?????

D:  And watch, Daredevil will turn out to be fuschia instead of the vampy shade pictured on em's site.

Whoa! That blue is something entirely different! I was looking forward to that navy blue too dammit. Dang, it looks like I'll be doing another bad EM review won't I?


----------



## viccckyhoang (Dec 6, 2013)

20% off today..so temptedto get the Chiaroscuro &gt;:/


----------



## Prtylitlesyko (Dec 6, 2013)

> 20% off today..so temptedto get the Chiaroscuro &gt;:/


 Guurl! If only you knew! They're doing that 12 days of EM thingy, but unless it's something super great, imma have to wait till my order gets here before I buy more stuff from EM, especially after seeing that screen grab of the very different looking colours and the video that goes along with it.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Dec 6, 2013)

> Guurl! If only you knew! They're doing that 12 days of EM thingy, but unless it's something super great, imma have to wait till my order gets here before I buy more stuff from EM, especially after seeing that screen grab of the very different looking colours and the video that goes along with it.


 I should've ordered it with the 30% off b4 the black friday/cyber monday deals... I'll wait too then haha


----------



## Prtylitlesyko (Dec 6, 2013)

So it looks as if they cancelled my order. I checked my account this morning and the money is back in there. Oh well, I guess now I can spend our on real makeup.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Dec 6, 2013)

> So it looks as if they cancelled my order. I checked my account this morning and the money is back in there. Oh well, I guess now I can spend our on real makeup.


 what O.O THE .... HOW CRAZY! I'm gonna check mine in a bit and report back. EDIT: okay mine is still pending.. they don't take the $ until they ship it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## viccckyhoang (Dec 6, 2013)

Day #2 Deal: 2 Life Palette Moments for $50 (Originally $29 EACH)... ehh I need better deals!


----------



## Prtylitlesyko (Dec 6, 2013)

Erm so, I just called to see what was up with my order and got a recording saying that due to bad weather they would be out of the office until further notice...um, is there some kind of storm in NYC or something?


----------



## viccckyhoang (Dec 6, 2013)

> Erm so, I just called to see what was up with my order and got a recording saying that due to bad weather they would be out of the office until further notice...um, is there some kind of storm in NYC or something?


 I'm unsure but my fedex packages are delayed because of a winter storm  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> time to look up where the storm is  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> maybe live chat them?


----------



## RandomMusing (Dec 6, 2013)

Hey everyone, I've been following this thread for awhile and I wanted to pop in with my experience. Since I can't see the Em products in person I've been relying on reviewers to help me decide if I wanted anything. The ONLY thing I really have an interest in is the chiaroscuro. The eyeshadows seem very underwhelming, the lipsticks look like nothing special. Then there's the outrageous prices.... Anyway, about two weeks ago I decided to use the ipsy code to get the chiaroscuro stick since I also got free shipping the total ended up being $19.08 (which should be the everyday price for this, but I'll talk about their pricing bellow...) Several days later I received an email saying my order was cancelled with no explanation. I used the live chat to see what the issue was and they basically gave me the run-a-round saying it must be a paypal issue (I've never had an issue using paypal before). Whatever, shit happens so I placed my order again using the code and paypal I've been waiting patiently since. I order on the 20th, got a shipping notice on the 27th and it's still not here (Los Angeles) according to the tracking it arrived in CA but not in LA so who knows when I'll get it. Now to the pricing.... It's almost insulting to price those items as they have. I've watched Michelle off and on since she started YouTube. I'm not really a "fan" more than I found the whole YouTube guru thing interesting. I haven't watched in a couple of years and I just happens to check out my old subscriptions and Michelle around the time EM launched (at this time I also learned that makeup geek had makeup, Goss and Samantha Chapman had brushes and so on....) I watched some older videos about her line, was generally interested then went to the site and saw the prices... Totally unbelievable. Now I'm a grown 33 year old woman with a descent income so I can easy afford these prices (still I like to shop sales and bargains) but I know the majority of her viewers have to be teenage and college age girls who can't afford her makeup. I much rather spend my money on actual, well establish and trusted luxury brands. Owning Dior, Tom Ford, Kevyn Aucion, Chanel, Hourglass, Guerlain, YSL.... Etc I know quality and I'm actually able to go to a counter and see for myself unlike EM. The fact that she runs around claiming her items are a Luxury brand rubs me the wrong way. How often does Chanel have coupon codes or sales? Never! Now I can understand wanting to pricing her products around mid-range (UD, Benefit, Too Faced... Etc) but from reviews the quality couldn't even justify those type of prices. Luxury brands also have lux packaging. The life palette look like one of those old apple laptops...




Anyway sorry about the rant. I don't want her to fail, I don't want anyone to fail but the decisions Michelle and her team have made are going to damage her image. I never felt negative towards Michelle but when I first started seeing the prices, the packaging and her excuses of "luxury brand" for not well received products my respect for her dropped considerably. Also I understand wanting to promote her products on her channel but since EM launched she uses nothing but EM or Loreal products, then she does an ad on her channel for black Friday and locks the comment section.... Alright rant over.


----------



## katelynbby (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *viccckyhoang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


what O.O THE .... HOW CRAZY! I'm gonna check mine in a bit and report back.

EDIT: okay mine is still pending.. they don't take the $ until they ship it




Which would be fine, but they are taking SOOOO LONG to ship.  Five days to _process _my order?  It's a good thing I keep a close eye on my online banking, since suddenly having a 60 dollar transaction go through when you assume it already had sucks.  I wonder if its because of the moment pallete I ordered?  Wishing I had just gone ahead and gotten one of the shade plays now.

And I hope they are not blaming paypal for the cancelled orders, since that's what I used to pay.  :C  At least paypal is showing the transaction when my account isn't, I feel better knowing I have more proof of purchase.


----------



## LaffingCow (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Prtylitlesyko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Erm so, I just called to see what was up with my order and got a recording saying that due to bad weather they would be out of the office until further notice...um, is there some kind of storm in NYC or something?

It is just raining today -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.


----------



## Prtylitlesyko (Dec 6, 2013)

> > Erm so, I just called to see what was up with my order and got a recording saying that due to bad weather they would be out of the office until further notice...um, is there some kind of storm in NYC or something?
> 
> 
> It is just raining today -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />.


 That's what I thought lol


----------



## LaffingCow (Dec 6, 2013)

I also have not received a prepaid shipping label to return my terrible lipstick... the service rep told me it would be 1 to 2 days, it has been five. 

I am about ready to do some negative SEO on this cosmetics line so that it doesn't see the light of day. 

I would like to see Michelle do well, but not like this. Not by manipulating little girls and providing poor customer service. I have never been treated so terribly by a company... ever and if I have, I have always received proper compensation.


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 6, 2013)

I'm still waiting as well. My Paypal account shows this:

Dec 2, 2013   Order To EM Cosmetics *Pending* Details Order To EM Cosmetics O-XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX   -$25.02 USD 
They did post this about a 1/2 hour ago.


Quote: _Due to inclement weather, our packing facility and call center are currently experiencing delays. We are so sorry for the inconvenience but please know we are doing everything we can to get your orders out to you as soon as possible! You will receive a shipping confirmation as soon as your package is ready to ship. Thanks for your understanding and continued support. Sending warm thoughts to all of you in Texas and Arkansas!_


----------



## katelynbby (Dec 6, 2013)

Well, inclement weather hasn't caused delays in any of the many other online purchases I've made this December.  :/  At least, none of them have been delayed in actually getting the orders packaged and out of the facilities.


----------



## Prtylitlesyko (Dec 6, 2013)

> Well, inclement weather hasn't caused delays in any of the many other online purchases I've made this December.Â  :/Â  At least, none of them have been delayed in actually getting the orders packaged and out of the facilities.Â


 For serious. It's so lame, they weren't prepared for the sales on black Friday and cyber Monday and they're blaming it on weather lol.


----------



## xlisaa (Dec 6, 2013)

I've gotten an e-mail on Weds and Thurs saying there was a delay because of the high volume of orders. When I placed an order a week before (Nov 25), it shipped out the next morning so I'm just going to be patient and hope they ship soon. As long as it's within 2 weeks time, I'll be fine with that.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Dec 6, 2013)

> I've gotten an e-mail on Weds and Thurs saying there was a delay because of the high volume of orders. When I placed an order a week before (Nov 25), it shipped out the next morning so I'm just going to be patient and hope they ship soon. As long as it's within 2 weeks time, I'll be fine with that.


 yes yes yes if I get it b4 christmas then I'll be happy  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## katelynbby (Dec 6, 2013)

I just want my transaction to process so that I can go ahead account for that cost.


----------



## LaffingCow (Dec 6, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm still waiting as well. My Paypal account shows this:

Dec 2, 2013   Order To EM Cosmetics *Pending* Details Order To EM Cosmetics O-XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX   -$25.02 USD 
They did post this about a 1/2 hour ago.



I would be more receptive to this occurrence and how it inconveniences them if it didn't take them five days to process an order. 

If I had already received my pre paid shipping label as the customer representative told me I would in 1 to 2 days. 

If they just weren't so terrible to begin with. 

At the rate that it is taking them to fulfill orders their manufacturing plant better be working overtime to produce the items that are clearly not in stock.


----------



## Prtylitlesyko (Dec 7, 2013)

Remember how the life palette moments were out of stock and supposed to ship on Dec 6th? Well, it's now out of stock till Dec 7th, wonder if that's one of the reasons for the delay? And Saturday is the 7th, I wonder if it will really be ready to ship then? I'm almost ready to call and cancel my order, there's some Smashbox that's been calling my name.


----------



## lovepink (Dec 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Prtylitlesyko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Remember how the life palette moments were out of stock and supposed to ship on Dec 6th? Well, it's now out of stock till Dec 7th, wonder if that's one of the reasons for the delay? And Saturday is the 7th, I wonder if it will really be ready to ship then? I'm almost ready to call and cancel my order, there's some Smashbox that's been calling my name.
Do it!  I don't think they want any one's money!  You would think with their prices and lack of being able to buy in store they would be more on top of it and have top notch CS but this whole thing is ridiculous!  I am glad all of you have tried to purchased and shared  your experiences but I do not think I personally feel safe giving them any of my money.  It's ok though I am sure Sephora or Ulta will gladly take it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

@Prtylitlesyko go to Ulta now wondervision palette on sale for $30 again!

http://www.ulta.com/ulta/browse/productDetail.jsp?productId=xlsImpprod5960730


----------



## Prtylitlesyko (Dec 7, 2013)

> > Remember how the life palette moments were out of stock and supposed to ship on Dec 6th? Well, it's now out of stock till Dec 7th, wonder if that's one of the reasons for the delay? And Saturday is the 7th, I wonder if it will really be ready to ship then? I'm almost ready to call and cancel my order, there's some Smashbox that's been calling my name.
> 
> 
> Do it! Â I don't think they want any one's money! Â You would think with their prices and lack of being able to buy in store they would be more on top of it and have top notch CS but this whole thing is ridiculous! Â I am glad all of you have tried to purchased and shared Â your experiences but I do not think I personally feel safe giving them any of my money. Â It's ok though I am sure Sephora or Ulta will gladly take it!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />@Prtylitlesyko Â go to Ulta now wondervision palette on sale for $30 again! http://www.ulta.com/ulta/browse/productDetail.jsp?productId=xlsImpprod5960730


 You are SUCH an enabler, lol, off to give Ulta mah moola! Oh, and the only reason I find out about the inclement weather thing is cause I did call today to cancel my order, they just weren't in. Bastards!


----------



## LaffingCow (Dec 7, 2013)

I expressed my discontent on Em Cosmetics' facebook page and I got this response from another buyer:

Quote:  They took off my promo code. And charged me FULL PRICE and 2 dollars more...this company is trash and I too will NOT buy from this company again

That is ridiculous, if they do that I am going to do a chargeback.


----------



## Prtylitlesyko (Dec 7, 2013)

W



> I expressed my discontent on Em Cosmetics' facebook page and I got this response from another buyer:
> 
> 
> > Â They took off my promo code. And charged me FULL PRICE and 2 dollars more...this company is trash and I too will NOT buy from this company again
> ...


 Whoa! That's a little bit scary ave totally skeevy. I'm definitely canceling my order now.


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LaffingCow* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I expressed my discontent on Em Cosmetics' facebook page and I got this response from another buyer:

Quote:  They took off my promo code. And charged me FULL PRICE and 2 dollars more...this company is trash and I too will NOT buy from this company again

That is ridiculous, if they do that I am going to do a chargeback.


I don't think that's legal since it's not what you agreed to pay.


----------



## Prtylitlesyko (Dec 7, 2013)

> > Â  I expressed my discontent on Em Cosmetics' facebook page and I got this response from another buyer:
> >
> >
> > > Â They took off my promo code. And charged me FULL PRICE and 2 dollars more...this company is trash and I too will NOT buy from this company again
> ...


 I've had another company do that to me, Sleek, a couple months ago. They authorise, but don't charge till they ship, they're in the UK and apparently when I placed my order, they were having issues with their conversion system, so they authorised one amount and the final charge was like two dollars more. They didn't email or anything to inform me, they just took it and I only found out about it cause I'm OCD and I check my account a couple times a day cause I keep a running total of what I spend and want to make sure it syncs up. I didn't even care about the amount, it was just the fact that they didn't even bother to inform me, so I sent an email witching them out to that effect. Someone responded almost immediately saying that they were sorry and they would refund the difference. Except, they just refunded my entire order, all $128 of it. When I sent another email enquiring about that and how I could return the items, they told me not to bother returning the stuff, that it was their gift to me for the hassle. Now that's, customer service. And I just placed another Sleek order on the 2nd, it posted on the 3rd, who wants to place bets that it gets here, from the UK, before EM does? Any takers?


----------



## Prtylitlesyko (Dec 7, 2013)

[@]lovepink[/@] Stupid Ulta won't take my money &gt;  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Prtylitlesyko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

And I just placed another Sleek order on the 2nd, it posted on the 3rd, who wants to place bets that it gets here, from the UK, before EM does? Any takers?

I'm sure it will. My Sephora order from last night shipped today. My Glamour Doll Eyes order from today shipped TODAY. My Black Friday order from Lime Crime - whose site CRASHED multiple times between Friday and Saturday last week - should be here tomorrow since it's now in Seattle (though it might show up on Monday). My Bdellium order also from Black Friday WAS to arrive YESTERDAY (12/05/2013) but hasn't shown up and it looks stuck in Lewiston, ID, no idea WHY it's there. I might have to shoot Daniel or Edward an email just to let them know UPS is being a pain, not their fault but still want them to know. Disappointed in EM since the order from Monday has yet to process and doesn't look like it will until MAY BE next week IF it's not cancelled.


----------



## Prtylitlesyko (Dec 7, 2013)

[@]zadidoll[/@] If I don't have a shipment confirmation by Monday afternoon, I'm canceling the order, I just can't be bothered with this company. There are so many other companies out there willing to part me from my cash. I mean I placed a Beautylish order on Monday and got it on Wednesday. Beautylish ships from California. I just can't with EM. Fail fail fail.


----------



## lovepink (Dec 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Prtylitlesyko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

@lovepink

Stupid Ulta won't take my money &gt;





Dang girl, the universe is trying to tell you something!  Apparently you are meant to save money!  Maybe you should take your unspent money and get a lotto ticket with the luck you are having  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## viccckyhoang (Dec 7, 2013)

Today's deal is the starter kit for $24.50 - eyeliner, lipstick, and the sample eyeshadow! Still waiting for a better deal!


----------



## jocedun (Dec 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Prtylitlesyko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

@zadidoll

If I don't have a shipment confirmation by Monday afternoon, I'm canceling the order, I just can't be bothered with this company. There are so many other companies out there willing to part me from my cash. I mean I placed a Beautylish order on Monday and got it on Wednesday. Beautylish ships from California. I just can't with EM. Fail fail fail.
Yeah, I'm so disappointed with EM at this point. I only ordered because it was a crazy deal when stacked with the Ipsy code, but the stress of an uncommunicative business who might not even honor their glitch is just not worth EVER purchasing from them again. For now, I will wait this out and see if they ship my two lipsticks, but if anything goes wrong (canceled order, wrong charge, etc), I'll happily have my money back and I will not hesitate to make their customer service miserable in order to do that.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Dec 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Prtylitlesyko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

@zadidoll

If I don't have a shipment confirmation by Monday afternoon, I'm canceling the order, I just can't be bothered with this company. There are so many other companies out there willing to part me from my cash. I mean I placed a Beautylish order on Monday and got it on Wednesday. Beautylish ships from California. I just can't with EM. Fail fail fail.

Ulta has your Smashbox thing for $39 at the moment


----------



## Prtylitlesyko (Dec 7, 2013)

> > [@=/u/74012/zadidoll]@zadidoll[/@] If I don't have a shipment confirmation by Monday afternoon, I'm canceling the order, I just can't be bothered with this company. There are so many other companies out there willing to part me from my cash. I mean I placed a Beautylish order on Monday and got it on Wednesday. Beautylish ships from California. I just can't with EM. Fail fail fail.
> 
> 
> Ulta has your Smashbox thing for $39 at the moment


 I know, but the damn mobile site won't take my money!


----------



## LaffingCow (Dec 7, 2013)

So I looked at my bank account and the pending transaction for emcosmetics (cyber Monday order) has disappeared. 

That means these mofos canceled on me and didn't even send me a courtesy email. At this point I don't give a crap about the products, but I'm so pissed off about the terrible customer service. 

Also... coincidently, I used a new credit card (that I haven't used elsewhere) on my Em Cosmetics order and I just had a charge done today on some golf supplies (NOT DONE BY ME). If this is a display of the lack of security on Em Cosmetic's shopping cart then I definitely will never shop there again.


----------



## jocedun (Dec 7, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LaffingCow* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So I looked at my bank account and the pending transaction for emcosmetics (cyber Monday order) has disappeared. 

That means these mofos canceled on me and didn't even send me a courtesy email. At this point I don't give a crap about the products, but I'm so pissed off about the terrible customer service. 

Also... coincidently, I used a new credit card (that I haven't used elsewhere) on my Em Cosmetics order and I just had a charge done today on some golf supplies (NOT DONE BY ME). If this is a display of the lack of security on Em Cosmetic's shopping cart then I definitely will never shop there again. 
I'm in the same position with the disappeared transaction but I don't actually think it means they've canceled our orders. I think that they never really charged our cards since the products haven't shipped yet. The website probably does a temporary hold on the card to make sure there are sufficient funds for the product, then charges after shipping -- just like restaurants do before you add the tip. This temporary pending charge would go unnoticed if EM had actually fulfilled our orders but for whatever reason they are WAY delayed. This has happened to me with other online retailers (the Gap and American Eagle come to mind first), but the charge usually shows up again a few days after the product actually ships. 

Anywho, what I am trying to say is.... don't assume they have canceled your order until you actually hear from them. I'm not saying this isn't a foreboding sign of a cancellation to come (ugh, I hope not), but I don't think it has happened yet. In fact, I think that EM has simply been an ineffective retailer for the last week.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LaffingCow* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So I looked at my bank account and the pending transaction for emcosmetics (cyber Monday order) has disappeared. 

That means these mofos canceled on me and didn't even send me a courtesy email. At this point I don't give a crap about the products, but I'm so pissed off about the terrible customer service. 

Also... coincidently, I used a new credit card (that I haven't used elsewhere) on my Em Cosmetics order and I just had a charge done today on some golf supplies (NOT DONE BY ME). If this is a display of the lack of security on Em Cosmetic's shopping cart then I definitely will never shop there again. 
Mine is still pending. I'm still waiting for them to cancel it since I used the Ipsy promo on Cyber Monday as well. #annoying


----------



## viccckyhoang (Dec 8, 2013)

> I'm in the same position with the disappeared transactionÂ but I don't actually think it means they've canceled our orders. I think that they never really charged our cards since the products haven't shipped yet. The website probably does a temporary hold on the card to make sure there are sufficient funds for the product, then charges after shipping -- just like restaurants do before you add the tip.Â This temporary pending charge would go unnoticed if EM had actually fulfilled our orders but for whatever reason they are WAY delayed.Â This has happened to me with other online retailers (the Gap and American Eagle come to mind first), but the charge usually shows up again a few days after the product actually ships.Â  Anywho, what I am trying to say is.... don't assume they have canceled your order until you actually hear from them. I'm not saying this isn't a foreboding sign of a cancellation to come (ugh, I hope not), but I don't think it has happened yet. In fact, I think that EM has simply been an ineffective retailer for the last week.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />Â


 great reply  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> +1


----------



## viccckyhoang (Dec 8, 2013)

Today's deal is a free life palette deluxe sampler with any purchase.


----------



## katelynbby (Dec 8, 2013)

Wow, officially a week since I have ordered, and no shipping confirmation and my payment has not been processed.

Should have gone and spent my money on that Marc Jacob's perfume or one of Tarte's holiday sets.


----------



## cleverrobot (Dec 8, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *katelynbby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Wow, officially a week since I have ordered, and no shipping confirmation and my payment has not been processed.

Should have gone and spent my money on that Marc Jacob's perfume or one of Tarte's holiday sets.
This makes me sad. It's like Em can not do a single thing right! I really want to like this line, too! I had such high hopes when I heard about it and now I'm just glad I saved my money. :/


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 8, 2013)

They have the countdown of "___ days til Christmas Eve" and I don't think anyone who ordered on Cyber Monday will be getting their items by Christmas unless they expedite shipping.


----------



## Spazkatt (Dec 8, 2013)

My Black Friday order has been in Texas since Thursday, we will have to see tomorrow if it made any progress this weekend. Sent from my KFTT using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bjt13 (Dec 8, 2013)

It tired one of the lipsticks from her line that came in my glam bag. It was a nude color and me having every color of the rainbow in lipstick I wasn't really thrilled to have another nude. But when I applied it, the nude did not have a lot of pigment but it was very moisturizing. If anyone likes that in a lipstick then I highly recommend the nude but if you want more pigment and a matte finish then the lipstick is not for you (well the nude color at least) lol. Hope this helped someone  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## viccckyhoang (Dec 8, 2013)

> They have the countdown of "___ days til Christmas Eve" and I don't think anyone who ordered on Cyber Monday will be getting their items by Christmas unless they expedite shipping.


 Whaaaat; i want my items before Christmas :/


----------



## Prtylitlesyko (Dec 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  They have the countdown of "___ days til Christmas Eve" and I don't think anyone who ordered on Cyber Monday will be getting their items by Christmas unless they expedite shipping.
Erm...I wouldn't be holding my breath for that expediting part. Like, at all. I need my items soon because they need to be shipped overseas for christmas. This is just a bloody mess.


----------



## Prtylitlesyko (Dec 9, 2013)

> It tired one of the lipsticks from her line that came in my glam bag. It was a nude color and me having every color of the rainbow in lipstick I wasn't really thrilled to have another nude. But when I applied it, the nude did not have a lot of pigment but it was very moisturizing. If anyone likes that in a lipstick then I highly recommend the nude but if you want more pigment and a matte finish then the lipstick is not for you (well the nude color at least) lol. Hope this helped someone  /emoticons/s[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 That nude didn't have a lot of pigment because it was from the sheer line of lipsticks. In my experience (and pretty much everyone here as well I think) the lipsticks are great and very moisturising, and the regular ones are pigmented, you just never get the colour you think you're getting based off pictures on the site cause they've been photoshopped to death. I actually liked that sheer nude so I ordered two more from the nude line on cyber monday, I'll be able to speak on the colour if they ever get to me.Â Great lipsticks, iffy colour match at best.Â


----------



## FunAtTheCircus (Dec 9, 2013)

Double post. Sorry.


----------



## FunAtTheCircus (Dec 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Prtylitlesyko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  That nude didn't have a lot of pigment because it was from the sheer line of lipsticks. In my experience (and pretty much everyone here as well I think) the lipsticks are great and very moisturising, and the regular ones are pigmented, you just never get the colour you think you're getting based off pictures on the site cause they've been photoshopped to death. I actually liked that sheer nude so I ordered two more from the nude line on cyber monday, I'll be able to speak on the colour is the ever get to me. Great lipsticks, iffy colour match at best. 
I ordered the nude lipstick. Thanks for the mini-review.

I haven't received a shipping e-mail either. There's no way they are going to cancel my order. I will *consider* legal bait and switch action or have my husbands firm write a nasty letter. This can't be.. could it?
 

:-( What's going on with EM cosmetics?

I'm gonna hold strong that EM cosmetics will follow through on their deals and everything is going to be okay. If they took my order and confirmed it twice, it will come. I'm unfortunately waiting on quite a few things from BF and CM. A few things from Kohl's, EM, and Express.. which I had shipped to store and it should have came in already. I have to go to the store and check on that again because I had 2 packages sent and my husband said only one was there when he picked it up for me.

That being said.. the best shipping has been from Walmart, Amazon, &amp; Sephora. All of those stores has free shipping as well.

Lets keep one another posted if any of us get a shipping confirmation. Does anyone know how quickly they got a shipping confirmation from EM cosmetics of things sent in the past?

I'm okay with being patient and waiting, as long as things are coming soon.


----------



## Prtylitlesyko (Dec 9, 2013)

> > Â  Does anyone know how quickly they got a shipping confirmation from EM cosmetics of things sent in the past?
> 
> 
> The first time I ordered from EM I got a ship confirmation about a day later and had product in hand in about five days total. I just think they weren't at all prepared for their black Friday and cyber Monday sales, particularly the buy one get one cyber sale. I mean what did they think was gonna happen when you tell a bunch of makeup obsessed women it's a buy one get one free sale?


----------



## Prtylitlesyko (Dec 9, 2013)

Ok, so it's Monday, 11:45 est, has anyone received a ship confirmation from EM as yet? I'm just wondering if I should wait till later in the day or just call and cancel when they open at 12.


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 9, 2013)

I just emailed them and asked for a status update since it's been a week and I have yet to see a tracking. I said in the email if the items can't be shipped within the next 24 to 48 hours to cancel my order and refund me the $25.02.


----------



## jocedun (Dec 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I just emailed them and asked for a status update since it's been a week and I have yet to see a tracking. I said in the email if the items can't be shipped within the next 24 to 48 hours to cancel my order and refund me the $25.02.

Quote: Originally Posted by *Prtylitlesyko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Ok, so it's Monday, 11:45 est, has anyone received a ship confirmation from EM as yet? I'm just wondering if I should wait till later in the day or just call and cancel when they open at 12.

I'm anxious to hear the results of these customer service inquiries! I'm tempted to do the same, but maybe I'll wait until you ladies hear back. Not being charged or receiving a shipping confirmation for 7 days is absolutely ridiculous.


----------



## Prtylitlesyko (Dec 9, 2013)

> I just emailed them and asked for a status update since it's been a week and I have yet to see a tracking. I said in the email if the items can't be shipped within the next 24 to 48 hours to cancel my order and refund me the $25.02.


 I'm gonna call in a couple minutes, I'm too impatient for email, hopefully I can get through to someone. I'll keep you ladies updated.


----------



## bjt13 (Dec 9, 2013)

> That nude didn't have a lot of pigment because it was from the sheer line of lipsticks. In my experience (and pretty much everyone here as well I think) the lipsticks are great and very moisturising, and the regular ones are pigmented, you just never get the colour you think you're getting based off pictures on the site cause they've been photoshopped to death. I actually liked that sheer nude so I ordered two more from the nude line on cyber monday, I'll be able to speak on the colour if they ever get to me.Â Great lipsticks, iffy colour match at best.Â


 Yeah I like the moistureing fact about it but I'm not to big on sheer lipsticks. It looks so 90's when girl wore frost as lipstick.


----------



## Prtylitlesyko (Dec 9, 2013)

Ok, so I was literally on hold for 49 minutes before my index finger sabotaged me and disconnected. Damn touchscreen phones. But for serious, 49 minutes? The madness continues. I'm gonna try again a little later to see if the furor dies down, although I'll have to call before 5 cause these people keep bankers hours.


----------



## jocedun (Dec 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Prtylitlesyko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Ok, so I was literally on hold for 49 minutes before my index finger sabotaged me and disconnected. Damn touchscreen phones. But for serious, 49 minutes? The madness continues. I'm gonna try again a little later to see if the furor dies down, although I'll have to call before 5 cause these people keep bankers hours.
Oh. My. God. 

I just cannot believe how shitty this company is. It's almost comical, yet also infuriating.


----------



## rbreit93 (Dec 9, 2013)

/emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />( not happy either. still waiting on a shipping confirmation as i also bought stuff around the buy one get one free period. also checked on facebook, their page is starting to fill with irritated customers and complaints! not a surprise really, i've sent an email on when they expect to ship but still not response. very upset. i still want my items but if not, i would like a full refund. this is utterly rediculous


----------



## Prtylitlesyko (Dec 9, 2013)

So after another 29 minute wait, I was finally able to speak with someone. She told me that their customer service centre is located in Texas and their fulfillment centre is located in Mississippi, and because of the weather they're having problems with shipping stuff out to people. Um...it's cloudy in Mississippi -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> . Anywhoo, I asked if they were at least going to be able to start shipping by mid week, she said they should be able to. Just as I was about to get off the phone she says, actually there's a tracking number on your order, which she gave to me. I checked it, nothing yet, but I'll keep checking and updating y'all.


----------



## Prtylitlesyko (Dec 9, 2013)

Update ladies. So it seems in fact that the UPS tracking number I was given by the CS rep was indeed the one for my order, it hasn't updated as yet, it's just the origin scan in Memphis. So fingers crossed I'll have this buy the end of the week. Funny though, I didn't even get a shipment email or anything and the money is still in my account. Huh...has anyone else been able to get any info on their orders?


----------



## xlisaa (Dec 9, 2013)

My tracking finally came! I ordered last Sunday around 6:30 PM PST so your orders are coming soon!


----------



## xlisaa (Dec 9, 2013)

@viccckyhoang did you get a tracking too?


----------



## viccckyhoang (Dec 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *xlisaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @viccckyhoang did you get a tracking too?





yesss! i'm really happy.. haha even though I only ordered 2 concealers and 2 eyebrow pencils x) what did you get?


----------



## Prtylitlesyko (Dec 9, 2013)

Ok, so I'm now super pissed! I just got my confirmation email, the two moment palettes that I ordered aren't on it. I'm going to call them again tomorrow to see if they're going to be shipped out separately or not at all. If they're not shipping them out at all then I'm sending it all back, plus, it looks like the took the ipsy code off.


----------



## xlisaa (Dec 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *viccckyhoang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
yesss! i'm really happy.. haha even though I only ordered 2 concealers and 2 eyebrow pencils x) what did you get?
I got four lipsticks! I already purchased one before the BF &amp; CM deals started and it was okay. Nothing very unique about it, but not bad for a matte? I wonder how the other formula's are! Lmk how the concealer works for you!


----------



## xlisaa (Dec 9, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Prtylitlesyko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Ok, so I'm now super pissed! I just got my confirmation email, the two moment palettes that I ordered aren't on it. I'm going to call them again tomorrow to see if they're going to be shipped out separately or not at all. If they're not shipping them out at all then I'm sending it all back, plus, it looks like the took the ipsy code off.
oh no




! definitely call them back! When I ordered, the site had a glitch and just applied the Black Friday deal with the Cyber Monday deal so it automatically gave me $10 off even though the CM deal says no combining offers, but it wasn't anything I can take out anyway, but they honored that pricing. I would be pissed too if I were you


----------



## viccckyhoang (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *xlisaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got four lipsticks! I already purchased one before the BF &amp; CM deals started and it was okay. Nothing very unique about it, but not bad for a matte? I wonder how the other formula's are! Lmk how the concealer works for you!





urghhhh I wanted to order more but I really couldn't bring myself to it.. =/ I had a couple of her stuff before ordering too (the pillow plush in strawberry and waterliner in emerald but have yet to try it).. Basically just got the concealer and eyebrow pencils because they were highly raved about.. How are you liking the lipstick so far? Drying? Last Long?


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *xlisaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My tracking finally came! I ordered last Sunday around 6:30 PM PST so your orders are coming soon!





I'm jealous. Still no tracking and no reply from EM.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I'm jealous. Still no tracking and no reply from EM.

Hopefully you'll get a reply and tracking soon Zadi!


----------



## xlisaa (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *viccckyhoang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
urghhhh I wanted to order more but I really couldn't bring myself to it.. =/ I had a couple of her stuff before ordering too (the pillow plush in strawberry and waterliner in emerald but have yet to try it).. Basically just got the concealer and eyebrow pencils because they were highly raved about.. How are you liking the lipstick so far? Drying? Last Long?
The lipstick I have now, Passion Berries does last pretty long. It's not drying in the beginning, but after about 3 hours I feel it drying a bit. It left a stain behind and even after using removers &amp; exfoliating, it left pink stains on my lip lines for a day.


----------



## xlisaa (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I'm jealous. Still no tracking and no reply from EM.
Hoping you hear something soon too!


----------



## viccckyhoang (Dec 10, 2013)

> The lipstick I have now, Passion Berries does last pretty long. It's not drying in the beginning, but after about 3 hours I feel it drying a bit. It left a stain behind and even after using removers &amp; exfoliating, it left pink stains on my lip lines for a day.


 Picture(s)? That name sounds like a really nice shade  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## viccckyhoang (Dec 10, 2013)

OMG YOUUU GUYS! Check your shipping confirmation... I didn't really check it until now but they only added the 2 concealers and ONE; yes 1 eyebrow pencil... what the F. a big eff you to them because they aren't even replying to many people on facebook.. I gave them the benefit of the doubt but screw it.. I'm so OVER them. I just want all of my stuff and I don't think that I'll be repurchasing... Good luck to everyone receiving their stuff  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Prtylitlesyko (Dec 10, 2013)

> OMG YOUUU GUYS! Check your shipping confirmation... I didn't really check it until now but they only added the 2 concealers and ONE; yes 1 eyebrow pencil... what the F. a big eff you to them because they aren't even replying to many people on facebook.. I gave them the benefit of the doubt but screw it.. I'm so OVER them. I just want all of my stuff and I don't think that I'll be repurchasing... Good luck to everyone receiving their stuff  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />Â


 Yup, seems like everyone's orders are messed the hell up. The only reason I even placed an order was for the moment palettes, everything else was a why not since I'm already ordering, so if they're not in my package then it's all going back. They're getting a really bad reputation. Instead of working out the kinks, they're just getting worse. It would be funny if it wasn't so damn infuriating. I predict this line folds soon, too bad Michelle sold her name to them cause now it's mud.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Prtylitlesyko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Yup, seems like everyone's orders are messed the hell up. The only reason I even placed an order was for the moment palettes, everything else was a why not since I'm already ordering, so if they're not in my package then it's all going back. They're getting a really bad reputation. Instead of working out the kinks, they're just getting worse. It would be funny if it wasn't so damn infuriating. I predict this line folds soon, too bad Michelle sold her name to them cause now it's mud.

It's absolute crap! I would've been okay if I received an email with an apology that they can't fulfill part of my order but nope nothing. I was excited for a shipping confirmation not knowing that this would happen to me =/ I honestly do not have the time to sit on my ass and give them a phone call THEN wait until they have someone pick up. what the fack. okay I'll stop cussing but this is ridiculous. where is Michelle Phan?! Hello lady; speak up. Release an apology and honor the codes - ship out what needs to be shipped. Reading the comments on the fb page makes me sick knowing that the company isn't doing ANYTHING for their own customers yet they are releasing more deals daily on their site. Digging their own grave big time. Ugh :/


----------



## boxnewbie (Dec 10, 2013)

Dammmn, I haven't received anything. The only email I received was what everybody else got on Dec 4. "hello! hi there, thank you so much for your order! weâ€™ve had an overwhelming response to our holiday promotion, and we appreciate your patience. we are feverishly working to ship your orders as soon as possible. as soon as your order is ready to ship, you will receive an email confirming that itâ€™s on the way. thank you very much, and happy holidays from em michelle phan! " I ordered two life palettes, 2 lip palettes, 2 water liner and 2 defining brows (was hoping for the contour stick but wouldn't let me check out). Of course this was all during cyber Monday deal for I couldn't afford MP's makeup. Last time I checked I wasn't charged yet (now, I really should double check). I was also reading their FB site, and boy, is it overflowing with complaints and dissatisfied customers. Tsk.. Tssk. I might be one of them soon.


----------



## Boots (Dec 10, 2013)

I hadn't actually gone to the facebook page before... The pictures just floor me sometimes. There and on her site, the pucker of her lips.. My god. No one should publish that. It's not cute.


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 10, 2013)

I know Michelle and if I absolutely have to take advantage of knowing her I could easily send her a PM to her private FB account but like I told her the last time, I don't want to bug her or take advantage of that line of communication. So instead I've been going the route that everyone else goes through - via the "Beauty Gurus" who work for EM and frankly it's getting me no where.

Here's what's funny as I'm looking over my online account at EM and my actual order. The lipsticks are normally priced $16.50 each (here are two of the four lipsticks I ordered).



 

​ 

On Cyber Monday it was Buy 1, Get 1 Free and I used the Ipsy 30% off promo. So essentially it dropped the price down to each tube of lipstick to only $5.78 each which is reflected in the email order confirmation. So let's do the math.

$16.50 x 4 = $66 for four lipsticks.

$16.50 x 2 = $33 which is the discount for the B1G1 free

Total price before Ipsy discount: $33

$33 - 30% (Ipsy discount) = $23.10

Factor in tax (8.3%): $23.10 + 8.3% = $25.*02*

Now notice my order statement. No idea how they go $23.12 since the items all end in zero.

order subtotal:
shipping:
estimated tax:
promotional discount:


total: ​ *$23.12*
*$0.00*
*$1.92*
*$37.94*


*$25.04*​  
So according to the order confirmation from EM it came to $25.04, thankfully my PayPal shows the accurate amount owed: $25.*02*.








Still with me? Ok, now look at my EM account.





WHY are two of the lipsticks showing as $17.87? It's the amount after tax but still it looks absolutely odd since there is no order subtotal or discounts shown or anything just the total at the top and a list of items with the prices that include tax which looks super odd.

There are just so many errors with the site that after this experience I have to say I won't be placing another order until they fix all the problems.


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 10, 2013)

Just got off the phone with a "Beauty Guru" at their call center. I called first thing at 8:59 AM Pacific, lol.

Kim told me that my order won't be shipped until Friday. The reasons for the delay, according to Kim, were due to overwhelming amount of Black Friday/Cyber Monday orders as well as the weather in the region orders were delayed.

So this begs the question... If the fulfillment center for EM is in the Memphis, TN (ships from Southaven, MS) area and Ipsy is in Charlotte, NC (ships from Harrisburg, NC) then WHY aren't Ipsy bags affected? After all, for those bags traveling to LAX via ground the bags have to go through TENNESSEE and TEXAS!


----------



## LaffingCow (Dec 10, 2013)

@zadidoll But honestly what will contacting Michelle directly accomplish? I mean aside from the passive threat of, "As a well known beauty blogger I will not have nice words to say online about your product" - what can she do? She doesn't control shipping, she doesn't control orders, she doesn't control anything.


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LaffingCow* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @zadidoll But honestly what will contacting Michelle directly accomplish? I mean aside from the passive threat of, "As a well known beauty blogger I will not have nice words to say online about your product" - what can she do? She doesn't control shipping, she doesn't control orders, she doesn't control anything. 

A threat? No, more like pulling strings to get EM to ship my order which would be really... crappy for me to do. LOL That's why I won't go to her about it because there is nothing she can do other than possibly have my order expedited and that wouldn't be fair to everyone else. It's the "name dropping game" which I hate doing. I had a recent conversation with her on other EM matters and like I told her, I hate having to go directly to her with complaints. I feel that because L'Oreal owns the company they should have so many safeguards put into place but have failed left and right with things. I'll continue to blame L'Oreal and I know others have said well it's a sub company of L'Oreal but regardless the bottom line is the L'Oreal Group owns EM Michelle Phan and are ultimately responsible for it though *PFSweb, Inc* does have a heavy hand in the success or failure of EM Michelle Phan.

Quote: "During the third quarter, we continued to make progress toward driving PFSweb to sustainable, profitable, long-term growth through new and expanded client relationships and our continued focus on driving operational efficiencies through the business," stated Mike Willoughby, Chief Executive Officer of PFSweb. "In September, we signed a contract to develop and deploy an end-to-end solution for the United States Mint. The contract win came on the heels of a number of _*successful program launches*_ during the period, including TJ Maxx and_* two L'Oreal USA brands: Clarisonic and em michelle phan*_. We believe our recent success in winning new business and launching new programs demonstrates the quality of our eCommerce solutions and the traction we enjoy in the marketplace. Our current business pipeline remains strong at approximately $45 million in average annual contract value based on client projections, following the transition of the United States Mint into implementation status."


----------



## Prtylitlesyko (Dec 10, 2013)

@zadidoll That's exactly what mine looks like as well and like you I went through that whole calculation as well. If what Vicky said is true however, that means that my total is going to be higher than it was if they include tax when they ship out the moment palettes. About to get on the phone and not take my frustration out on some CS rep.


----------



## Prtylitlesyko (Dec 10, 2013)

I just spoke to customer service and they told me the same thing they told Vicky, and that it's going to be shipped later this week. The poor girl sounded so stressed I made a point of being extra nice to her, I can't even imagine what the CS reps are dealing with right now. But they needed to have sent out an email letting people know what was happening.


----------



## xlisaa (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I know Michelle and if I absolutely have to take advantage of knowing her I could easily send her a PM to her private FB account but like I told her the last time, I don't want to bug her or take advantage of that line of communication. So instead I've been going the route that everyone else goes through - via the "Beauty Gurus" who work for EM and frankly it's getting me no where.

Here's what's funny as I'm looking over my online account at EM and my actual order. The lipsticks are normally priced $16.50 each (here are two of the four lipsticks I ordered).



 

​ 

On Cyber Monday it was Buy 1, Get 1 Free and I used the Ipsy 30% off promo. So essentially it dropped the price down to each tube of lipstick to only $5.78 each which is reflected in the email order confirmation. So let's do the math.

$16.50 x 4 = $66 for four lipsticks.

$16.50 x 2 = $33 which is the discount for the B1G1 free

Total price before Ipsy discount: $33

$33 - 30% (Ipsy discount) = $23.10

Factor in tax (8.3%): $23.10 + 8.3% = $25.*02*

Now notice my order statement. No idea how they go $23.12 since the items all end in zero.

order subtotal:
shipping:
estimated tax:
promotional discount:


total: ​ *$23.12*
*$0.00*
*$1.92*
*$37.94*


*$25.04*​  
So according to the order confirmation from EM it came to $25.04, thankfully my PayPal shows the accurate amount owed: $25.*02*.








Still with me? Ok, now look at my EM account.





WHY are two of the lipsticks showing as $17.87? It's the amount after tax but still it looks absolutely odd since there is no order subtotal or discounts shown or anything just the total at the top and a list of items with the prices that include tax which looks super odd.

There are just so many errors with the site that after this experience I have to say I won't be placing another order until they fix all the problems.

When I ordered before, the recent purchases did show the lipstick as $17 something because it was how it would be after tax with the full-price without discount, but I would look at the confirmation they send through e-mail better. I was charged exactly what I was expected to $12.xx so I wouldn't worry about that.  The $16.50 are the free ones so they did not include tax on those (if I'm making sense). Here's mine for the one placed before Black Friday:


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 10, 2013)

I don't blame you at all. I just don't understand WHY EM Cosmetics has been such a disaster. First it was the COPPA and security issues with the email addresses used in the profile to the errors with listing the correct palette sizes to all the other issues I found the day EM first launched to now this mess with shipping, taxes, cancellations, etc. It just makes no sense to me since PFSweb, Inc is responsible for the website.

Isn't the call center based in Texas? Then it's their employees behind the "Beauty Gurus" for EM.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PFSweb *PFSweb, Inc. (Priority Fulfillment Services)* is an international provider of eCommerce solutions[1] most well known as a leading business-to-business (B2B) and direct-to-consumer (DTC) order fulfillment and customer service provider.

Services offered by PFSweb include:


processing and shipping orders
billing and customer care
managing inventory 
light assembly

eCommerce site development
Interactive Marketing Services (Photography studio, analytics, SEO/SEM, etc.)[2]
The company was founded in 1994 in the Dallas suburb of Plano, Texas. PFSweb's corporate headquarters were relocated to Allen, Texas in March 2012 with call center operations moved to downtown Dallas, Texas.
  2011-Present: Sale of eCOST.com and the launch of iCommerce On February 22, 2011 it was announced that PFSweb had completed the sale of certain assets of eCOST.com to a new subsidiary of PC Mall, Inc. for $2.3 million. In addition, PC Mall has contracted with PFSweb to provide a variety of e-commerce services, including IT and customer care, to support PC Mall's newly acquired eCOST.com operations on a temporary basis.[16] PFSweb announced on March 22, 2011 its partnership with luxury brand kate spade New York using its End2End eCommerce offering. This eCommerce effort was unique for PFSweb due to the kate spade New York website featuring not only an eCommerce storefront but also a collaborative "play" section focused on content instead of products.[17] PFSweb also announced on September 15, 2011 its global relationship with the Clarins Group[18] and on January 4, 2012 an agreement with L'OrÃ©al USA to launch and manage eCommerce sites for a portfolio of brands including Kiehl's, LancÃ´me, Yves Saint Laurent BeautÃ©, and Giorgi Armani Beauty.[19] In March 2012 Gerber Childrenswear announced their updated eCommerce website using PFSweb's End2End eCommerce solution[20] and in April 2012 PFSweb announced an agreement with Elizabeth Arden.[21]

PFSweb announced more clients in 2012 including Amer Sports Group and its Suunto brand,[22]W. L. Gore and Associates and its BIKE WEAR and RUNNING WEAR brands,[23] and Pandora A/S.[24] The company also received another supplier of the year award from Riverbed[25] and launched its new iCommerce solution through a partnership with Shopatron to create an omni-channel commerce solution.[26] At the end of 2012 it was announced PFSweb was selected to launch and support eCommerce solutions for Kraft Foods brands Gevalia and Tassimo.[27]

In February 2013 PFSweb acquired its first iCommerce client in BCBGMAXAZRIAGROUP[28] and also launched a branded eCommerce site for spirits and alcoholic beverage producer Diageo.[29] The following month PFSweb announced a leadership change as Mike Willougby replaced Mark Layton as CEO of the company. One of Willoughby's first actions as CEO was the forming of a relationship with Japanese company transcosmos, who also made a $14.7 million investment in PFSweb.[30] New clients so far in 2013 include TJX Companies, L'OrÃ©al brands em michelle phan[31] and Clarisonic,[32] and the United States Mint.[33]


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 10, 2013)

The way PFSweb, Inc (who apparently are the ones behind fulfilling orders for EM) runs things is weird.


----------



## jocedun (Dec 10, 2013)

Ugh, on top of the annoyance of having to wait more than a week for my products to be shipped and having such poor communication from this company, it also really frustrates me that I have this extra $15 sitting in my bank account that will eventually be going to EM but for now is just waiting to be taken. Every time I look at my bank account (which is like 3x per day), I have to mentally remind myself that it is actually $15 less than it says. 

ETA: I'm also being approximate with my $15 guesstimate since 1) I'm not sure if they'll actually honor the ipsy30 code, and 2) the first temporary charge they made to my card was 99 cents more than the price in my confirmation. I just want to know how much this is going to cost me and when I'll have my items, is that so difficult, EM?


----------



## viccckyhoang (Dec 10, 2013)

ehhh I don't even feel like calling.. I DO NOT want to b--ch at them.. I'm trying to tell myself to "Stay Calm.. It's just makeup" haha


----------



## LaffingCow (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *viccckyhoang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  ehhh I don't even feel like calling.. I DO NOT want to b--ch at them.. I'm trying to tell myself to "Stay Calm.. It's just makeup" haha
It's not just make up, it's principle, it's about getting quality customer service especially from a company that keeps touting itself as a _Luxury_ brand. The thing with their customer service is that it makes them look like they don't give a rat's arse about you they don't try to accommodate you, they don't try to compensate, they don't even try to communicate 

I told my customer rep to give me their supervisor, that there was nothing they could do for me because obviously they are acting under their supervisor's direction. So after speaking sternly with the supervisor I got them to create a shipping label for my package and got a tracking number (wasn't even emailed to me) and the last time I checked it left the packing facility and is making its next stop to its destination. Now the question is if I have everything i ordered, the supervisor assured me that was the case, but I can't trust them anymore. 

I gave them a hard time because they made things hard for me. That's just the way the cookie crumbles,


----------



## probablyedible (Dec 10, 2013)

Wow I was just about to place an order for her special of free mascara (today's deal) with any order until I read the posts in this thread!  I only added the mini sampler palette which was $10 to get the free mascara and two samples and it would've cost $10 total plus whatever the tax is.  Now I am really on the fence about actually finalizing the order.  I didn't even want the mascara for myself.  Was going to give it away to someone else and thought this was an amazing deal as the mascara is $20 by itself.  Part of me says it's only $10 and the other part of me say don't do it!  =/


----------



## LaffingCow (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *probablyedible* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Wow I was just about to place an order for her special of free mascara (today's deal) with any order until I read the posts in this thread!  I only added the mini sampler palette which was $10 to get the free mascara and two samples and it would've cost $10 total plus whatever the tax is.  Now I am really on the fence about actually finalizing the order.  I didn't even want the mascara for myself.  Was going to give it away to someone else and thought this was an amazing deal as the mascara is $20 by itself.  Part of me says it's only $10 and the other part of me say don't do it!  =/
Don't do it. 

The mini sample isn't even worth $10. Three tiny wells of eye shadows that are of questionable qualities, pass on this one. This is a terrible deal. All of their deals thus far have been terrible.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Dec 10, 2013)

> It's not just make up, it's principle, it's about getting quality customer service especially from a company that keeps touting itself as aÂ _Luxury_Â brand. The thing with their customer service is that it makes them look like they don't give a rat's arse about you they don't try to accommodate you, they don't try to compensate, they don't even try to communicateÂ  I told my customer rep to give me their supervisor, that there was nothing they could do for me because obviously they are acting under their supervisor's direction. So after speaking sternly with the supervisor I got them to create a shipping label for my package and got a tracking number (wasn't even emailed to me) and the last time I checked it left the packing facility and is making its next stop to its destination. Now the question is if I have everything i ordered, the supervisor assured me that was the case, but I can't trust them anymore.Â  I gave them a hard time because they made things hard for me. That's just the way the cookie crumbles,Â


 I get what you're tryna say but I WILL NOT get too angry or upset about makeup. I refuse to get too worked up about it. Yes, I do get upset at times but I let it go . Life is too short and I have other things to worry about  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I also don't agree with your last sentence but everyone thinks differently!


----------



## viccckyhoang (Dec 10, 2013)

I didn't get a chance to call but I will tomorrow. I believe that one of my eyebrow pencil delayed my shipment and since it was past the schedule shipment then they felt bad and sent me partial? I hope that this is the case and I will get my other eyebrow pencil because I really want to try it out... benefit of the doubt but let's hope.


----------



## Prtylitlesyko (Dec 10, 2013)

> > It's not just make up, it's principle, it's about getting quality customer service especially from a company that keeps touting itself as aÂ _Luxury_Â brand. The thing with their customer service is that it makes them look like they don't give a rat's arse about you they don't try to accommodate you, they don't try to compensate, they don't even try to communicateÂ  I told my customer rep to give me their supervisor, that there was nothing they could do for me because obviously they are acting under their supervisor's direction. So after speaking sternly with the supervisor I got them to create a shipping label for my package and got a tracking number (wasn't even emailed to me) and the last time I checked it left the packing facility and is making its next stop to its destination. Now the question is if I have everything i ordered, the supervisor assured me that was the case, but I can't trust them anymore.Â  I gave them a hard time because they made things hard for me. That's just the way the cookie crumbles,Â
> 
> 
> I get what you're tryna say but I WILL NOT get too angry or upset about makeup. I refuse to get too worked up about it. Yes, I do get upset at times but I let it go . Life is too short and I have other things to worry about  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I also don't agree with your last sentence but everyone thinks differently!


 I agree [@]viccckyhoang[/@] it's the the not CS rep's or their supervisor's fault, so there's no need to take your frustration out on them. It's the company's fault, and their policies. I used to work in a call centre and I know how tough it can be, I currently work at Starbucks and it sucks almost as bad (if not for the crapton of stock options and benefits I'd be out already), so I really try to be as nice as I possibly can when I call into a company. Unless I'm getting attitude, I don't give attitude.


----------



## Deareux (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Prtylitlesyko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


I agree @viccckyhoang it's the the not CS rep's or their supervisor's fault, so there's no need to take your frustration out on them. It's the company's fault, and their policies. I used to work in a call centre and I know how tough it can be, I currently work at Starbucks and it sucks almost as bad (if not for the crapton of stock options and benefits I'd be out already), so I really try to be as nice as I possibly can when I call into a company. Unless I'm getting attitude, I don't give attitude.

Same here. Even if I'm angry with a company, I stay polite to the person I talk to unless they first are rude to me. But even then, I usually choose not to go down their route.


----------



## LaffingCow (Dec 10, 2013)

I never stated I was rude or snappy with the customer service team. I was actually very calm and just made it a point that I wanted the products that I had been charged for. It was either that or I wanted them to cancel my order. 

Just because I got what I wanted doesn't mean I cursed anyone out or berated anyone. I run my own company and deal with customer service situations all the time, from people lying to not receiving their product or that their product didn't work, or they didn't want it (surprisingly, a lot of people lie). I've had a job in finance where my job was to ensure that people got their money and when it came to their money and not having it I got the short end of the stick. 

In short, I have been in the service industry long enough to know how it feels to be treated like s**t, so I make it a point to not treat people terribly. I also understand how the ladder works and that at the end of the day, it is your job as the customer service rep to do what you can (you would be surprised by how much power they have). Additionally, the only way you get stuff done is by either being a complete jackarse or being really nice and respectful and so far the latter has always worked in my favor. 

So please don't assume I was a b***h or that I harassed the customer service representatives, because I did not. I'm just one of those [smart] consumers that know how to get what I want by climbing up the totem pole. For example, telling Verizon to screw off and give me back my unlimited data plan after they started limiting people because they were monopolizing on data charges. 

Sorry if I sound rather vindictive in my response, I am just a bit irked that you all assume I was rude to the customer service team. It's all about principle, and if you're going to provide something, then do it.


----------



## ddalgi (Dec 10, 2013)

What has been stated is exactly why I refuse to give them my business. I don't care who owns the company or who the customer service reps answer to. I work in customer service and it's our job to do everything possible for the customer. They're trying to pass themselves off as luxury, but their behaviour doesn't live up to the price tag. When you charge that much money and tout the luxury of your brand you have expectations to live up to and they are not meeting those expectations. And it doesn't matter what the product is. You paid. You are entitled to what you paid for and if the company is not performing as they should you are allowed to get stern. That's how customer service works. I told my friend not to place a $150 order and directed her to this thread. They lost her business.


----------



## wanderingbean (Dec 10, 2013)

Hi everyone.

I joined MUT just to comment on this thread. I am so incredibly frustrated &amp; disappointed by this line.  I ordered 2 waterliners (rose gold &amp; sunshine), and received the same update everyone else did regarding the backlog.

I tried calling today &amp; was on hold for over an hour. I hung up because I had things to do at that point.  Finally tonight I received an email saying my order had shipped. When I looked at the order it was for just the sunshine liner &amp; there is no mention of the rose gold shipping (I can see it in my original email confirmation of my order from Cyber Monday).  So who knows when the rose gold is going to ship, if it will ship at all.

I won't ever order from this line again.


----------



## Prtylitlesyko (Dec 10, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *wanderingbean* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hi everyone.

I joined MUT just to comment on this thread. I am so incredibly frustrated &amp; disappointed by this line.  I ordered 2 waterliners (rose gold &amp; sunshine), and received the same update everyone else did regarding the backlog.

I tried calling today &amp; was on hold for over an hour. I hung up because I had things to do at that point.  Finally tonight I received an email saying my order had shipped. When I looked at the order it was for just the sunshine liner &amp; there is no mention of the rose gold shipping (I can see it in my original email confirmation of my order from Cyber Monday).  So who knows when the rose gold is going to ship, if it will ship at all.

I won't ever order from this line again.
The fact that everyone so far has had items missing from their order worries me a bit. I mean I can understand a few people having missing items, but such a large amount of people? Something fishy is afoot Watson.


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 10, 2013)

Someone posted their order #. She didn't say when she placed the order but her number is EM_00068776. My own order from Cyber Monday was em_00080996 (four orders from being 00081000). So if she ordered on Black Friday then it's possible they had around 12,500+ orders between Friday and Monday which does contribute to the delays but even so PFSweb, Inc (the company fulfilling orders and behind the EM website) shouldn't be making THAT many mistakes.


----------



## rbreit93 (Dec 11, 2013)

oh man, everyone. same problems. no kididng. which is funny since i previously made orders (a few) before all the crazy sales, and eveyrthing went fine, shipping, confirmation, fast delivery---but i bought during the buy 1 get 1 free sale and just now also got my tracking code. BUT, the confirmation email i received has only HALF my order. WTF....might have to call them tomorrow as well. no charge on my account still---still waiting on it, and i have noticed the weird price changes in the emails and in your recent purchases on the site as well--very strange. i'll have to keep an eye on that too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## viccckyhoang (Dec 11, 2013)

> oh man, everyone. same problems. no kididng. which is funny since i previously made orders (a few) before all the crazy sales, and eveyrthing went fine, shipping, confirmation, fast delivery---but i bought during the buy 1 get 1 free sale and just now also got my tracking code. BUT, the confirmation email i received has only HALF my order. WTF....might have to call them tomorrow as well. no charge on my account still---still waiting on it, and i have noticed the weird price changes in the emails and in your recent purchases on the site as well--very strange. i'll have to keep an eye on that too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Keep us updated please.


----------



## Prtylitlesyko (Dec 11, 2013)

> oh man, everyone. same problems. no kididng. which is funny since i previously made orders (a few) before all the crazy sales, and eveyrthing went fine, shipping, confirmation, fast delivery---but i bought during the buy 1 get 1 free sale and just now also got my tracking code. BUT, the confirmation email i received has only HALF my order. WTF....might have to call them tomorrow as well. no charge on my account still---still waiting on it, and i have noticed the weird price changes in the emails and in your recent purchases on the site as well--very strange. i'll have to keep an eye on that too.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Weird, everyone that ordered during cyber Monday is getting only part of their orders. Could it be, and this is crazy to even complete, but could it be that they didn't have enough stock, so they're splitting up the items that they have the least of just so that everyone gets something? For instance [@]viccckyhoang[/@] ordered two waterliners, but she's only getting one, so say a bunch of people also ordered two of the same colour and they only have a limited amount, so they just send each person one till they get back stock? Cause that's what it's really starting to look like, I mean why else would almost everyone's orders be halved and incomplete?


----------



## viccckyhoang (Dec 11, 2013)

> I never stated I was rude or snappy with the customer service team. I was actually very calm and just made it a point that I wanted the products that I had been charged for. It was either that or I wanted them to cancel my order.Â  Just because I got what I wanted doesn't mean I cursed anyone out or berated anyone. I run my own company and deal with customer service situations all the time, from people lying to not receiving their product or that their product didn't work, or they didn't want it (surprisingly, a lot of people lie). I've had a job in finance where my job was to ensure that people got their money and when it came to their money and not having it I got the short end of the stick.Â  In short, I have been in the service industry long enough to know how it feels to be treated like s**t, so I make it a point to not treat people terribly. I also understand how the ladder works and that at the end of the day, it is your job as the customer service rep to do what you can (you would be surprised by how much power they have). Additionally, the only way you get stuff done is by either being a complete jackarse or being really nice and respectful and so far the latter has always worked in my favor.Â  So please don't assume I was a b***h or that I harassed the customer service representatives, because I did not. I'm just one of those [smart]Â consumers that know how to get what I want by climbing up the totem pole. For example, telling Verizon to screw off and give me back my unlimited data plan after they started limiting people because they were monopolizing on data charges.Â  Sorry if I sound rather vindictive in my response, I am just a bit irked that you all assume I was rude to the customer service team. It's all about principle, and if you're going to provide something, then do it.Â


 It's because you wrote: "I gave them a hard time because they made things hard for me. That's just the way the cookie crumble" ...and please don't put smart in brackets; I'm pretty sure most of the MUT girls are smart  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> But of course you are entitledtto do w/e you want as long as you follow the rules/guideline


----------



## viccckyhoang (Dec 11, 2013)

> Weird, everyone that ordered during cyber Monday is getting only part of their orders. Could it be, and this is crazy to even complete, but could it be that they didn't have enough stock, so they're splitting up the items that they have the least of just so that everyone gets something? For instance [@]viccckyhoang[/@] ordered two waterliners, but she's only getting one, so say a bunch of people also ordered two of the same colour and they only have a limited amount, so they just send each person one till they get back stock? Cause that's what it's really starting to look like, I mean why else would almost everyone's orders be halved and incomplete?


 If this is the case then I hope that they'll send my other eyebrow pencil shade. I'm fine with split orders but they aren't even communicating with us  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Prtylitlesyko (Dec 11, 2013)

> > Weird, everyone that ordered during cyber Monday is getting only part of their orders. Could it be, and this is crazy to even complete, but could it be that they didn't have enough stock, so they're splitting up the items that they have the least of just so that everyone gets something? For instance [@]viccckyhoang[/@] ordered two waterliners, but she's only getting one, so say a bunch of people also ordered two of the same colour and they only have a limited amount, so they just send each person one till they get back stock? Cause that's what it's really starting to look like, I mean why else would almost everyone's orders be halved and incomplete?
> 
> 
> If this is the case then I hope that they'll send my other eyebrow pencil shade. I'm fine with split orders but they aren't even communicating with us  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 That's the real issue for sure, the lack of communication is making them seem very distrustful.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Dec 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Prtylitlesyko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


That's the real issue for sure, the lack of communication is making them seem very distrustful.

they could EASILY post something quick on facebook but nope nothing :/ I'll TRY to call tomorrow.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Dec 11, 2013)

The Deal of the Day is $7 off a purchase of $25 or more! Ugh; should I get the Chiaroscuro?! I really shouldn't until I get my current EM package but I've been eyeing it F O R E V E R; what to do =/


----------



## LaffingCow (Dec 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *viccckyhoang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


It's because you wrote:

"I gave them a hard time because they made things hard for me. That's just the way the cookie crumble"

...and please don't put smart in brackets; I'm pretty sure most of the MUT girls are smart




But of course you are entitledtto do w/e you want as long as you follow the rules/guideline

I'm sure everyone is smart, I said smart _consumer_ because not everyone is a good shopper... as in they buy into all the marketing tricks and tools that are thrown at them. I also don't let companies take advantage of me. Not insulting anyone's intelligence here. 

So I finally received a physical confirmation of my shipment and looks like everything in there. Guess giving them a hard time (without being a b****h) worked out for me. I'll be receiving two eyeliners, four lipsticks, two chiaroscuro sticks and two shade play eye shadow palettes.


----------



## slinka (Dec 11, 2013)

How did I get Unsubscribed from this thread? I've missed so much! Anywho...no anything since I placed my order- BUT what I ordered was a pre-order and said it wouldn't be in stock till like...the 6th or something I think, so i havent really been worried about it until recently. Absolutely no word from EM, and I really, really don't like calling (anyone or anything- it's an annoyance for someone with a LOUD 2 yr old who also has to go stand outside in the negative degree weather for reception). :/


----------



## Lolo22 (Dec 11, 2013)

My Em order from the BF deal just shipped! Eta: my order number was 80870 and the ipsy code was honored. I got 2 lipsticks for $12 something.


----------



## slinka (Dec 11, 2013)

Btw- wtf and lol was my reaction to this:


----------



## LaffingCow (Dec 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Btw- wtf and lol was my reaction to this:




My same exact reaction... maybe there weren't many nominees in the category? I don't know. All I know is that Michelle Phan has an amazing PR team.


----------



## chaostheory (Dec 11, 2013)

I purchased on Black Friday, the buy get one one free. I purchased a Ros Gold waterliner, and a Teal waterliner. I got shipping confirmation last night that the teal one had shipped, but there was no mention of the Ros Gold one...and it shows as "in stock" on their website. What gives? I REALLY want the Ros Gold one and I am really disappointed that I have no info on what's happening.


----------



## Prtylitlesyko (Dec 11, 2013)

Called it! My Sleek order from the UK, also purchased on cyber Monday got here this morning, before the EM order lol. And my ipsy bag as well


----------



## slinka (Dec 11, 2013)

I'm waiting on someone to be available on the chat at the moment. I'm really bad at figuring out what times go to where....or what zone I'm in...Because I'm not a real adult, lol. So I'll just assume that Maybe my 10:04 might be their 9:04 or something.


----------



## LaffingCow (Dec 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm waiting on someone to be available on the chat at the moment. I'm really bad at figuring out what times go to where....or what zone I'm in...Because I'm not a real adult, lol. So I'll just assume that Maybe my 10:04 might be their 9:04 or something.
Their chat doesn't open up until 12 pm... the times are different in the "Contact Us" section and what is actually listed in the chat box. I brought it up with them... guess they haven't changed it. The call center is in Texas if that helps with figuring out the time.


----------



## slinka (Dec 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LaffingCow* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Their chat doesn't open up until 12 pm... the times are different in the "Contact Us" section and what is actually listed in the chat box. I brought it up with them... guess they haven't changed it. The call center is in Texas if that helps with figuring out the time.
It does! I'm from Texas! lol.

Ugh that's so stupid. HOW DID THEY WIN ANYTHING FOR BEING INNOVATIVE DIGITALLY?!?!? Their site has had SO many issues....seriously. And the incorrect info they just choose not to fix....lame.


----------



## slinka (Dec 11, 2013)

So it's still 8 minutes before Texas noon, but the chat button has changed to "operator busy"

...You've got 8 minutes to get your ish together, EM.


----------



## LaffingCow (Dec 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So it's still 8 minutes before Texas noon, but the chat button has changed to "operator busy"

...You've got 8 minutes to get your ish together, EM.

Gonna be honest with you, the chat button has been on 'operator busy' since the whole Black Friday/Cyber Monday fiasco. I tried waiting it out for a chat representative but ended up just calling. Just a heads up in case the chat route doesn't work out.


----------



## slinka (Dec 11, 2013)

Yeah, it was normal all this morning, before business hours were approaching. If I get a chance to escape my child and go stand out in the snow, then I'll begrudgingly call. Ugh.


----------



## slinka (Dec 11, 2013)

Success! I caught a split second of the "live chat" button lol. Here's how it went:
 





So for those who may have been offended by the lack of professionalism in the non-capitalization of their chats/emails, there ya go. It's not the guru's fault, they have to do that. It's part of their "mixed-message - am I super luxury or tweeny-teeny-bopper? LOLIDK" feel, lol.


----------



## ddalgi (Dec 11, 2013)

> So for those who may have been offended by the lack of professionalism in the non-capitalization of their chats/emails, there ya go. It's not the guru's fault, they have to do that. It's part of their "mixed-message - am I super luxury or tweeny-teeny-bopper? LOLIDK" feel, lol.


 Just facepalmed. So apparently capitalization is now a style choice. For a "luxury" brand. Okay. Any, it does seem like they're just sending out partial orders due to lack of stock.


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *LaffingCow* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Their chat doesn't open up until 12 pm... the times are different in the "Contact Us" section and what is actually listed in the chat box. I brought it up with them... guess they haven't changed it. The call center is in Texas if that helps with figuring out the time.
It does! I'm from Texas! lol.

Ugh that's so stupid. HOW DID THEY WIN ANYTHING FOR BEING INNOVATIVE DIGITALLY?!?!? Their site has had SO many issues....seriously. And the incorrect info they just choose not to fix....lame.


It looks like it's based on internet popularity. The 2012 winner was Revlon. Considering Michelle's popularity it's no surprise that EM won it.

http://www.wwd.com/media-news/digital/digital-innovator-award-mass-6533763


----------



## viccckyhoang (Dec 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ddalgi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Just facepalmed. So apparently capitalization is now a style choice. For a "luxury" brand. Okay.

Any, it does seem like they're just sending out partial orders due to lack of stock.

I hope that this is the case but my question to them is WHY would it show in-stock on their site..


----------



## viccckyhoang (Dec 11, 2013)

Currently calling and I will ask the question above with why they're only sending partial.. Wish me luck!


----------



## slinka (Dec 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *ddalgi* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Just facepalmed. So apparently capitalization is now a style choice. For a "luxury" brand. Okay.

Any, it does seem like they're just sending out partial orders due to lack of stock.
I'm ok with the no-caps thing on say, the packaging, advertising or whatever. But personally, if it were my brand, when dealing with customer concerns/complaints/etc. I would enforce proper capitalization, spelling, etc. because I dunno, call me old fashioned, but I think the people that can actually afford this stuff expect it. I think some feel it's a bit....stupid, or disrespectful (for lack of a better word), y'know? It sends a message of....immaturity, maybe? Doesn't make me feel as though my concerns are being handled in an adult, professional (And _luxurious_, lol) manner.

That probably made no sense, lol. I'm so, so tired and strung out from caffeine. My brain hurts.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Dec 11, 2013)

Basically it went down something along this line, "They were on back-order so you only received partial order; you will receive the other item separately" - she didn't sound too excited with answering the phone but she was polite and very understanding.


----------



## slinka (Dec 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *viccckyhoang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I hope that this is the case but my question to them is WHY would it show in-stock on their site..
Yes! And they're still running f*ing specials. Seeing that irritates me. And it irritates me that my stuff was to be in stock on the 6th- so it's taking 6 days to just process? Really?! And it says in stock on the site. It's been saying it.

I must say though, I'm so glad that I went against my thought of "Oh! I could get my ss a lipstick from EM since everyone seems to like them!" Thank you Sephora and well-known-brand-I-can't-mention for shipping in a reasonable amount of time (Sure, it was slower, as to be expected when you order black Friday-cyber Monday, but it's not THIS mess) so my santee has her gift in time!


----------



## chaostheory (Dec 11, 2013)

I had sent a couple emails and hadn't heard why only one of my waterliners had shipped, and no mention of the other. I was able to live chat right away and this is the convo. I hope this is true because that would be GREAT news!


----------



## slinka (Dec 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chaosintoart* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I had sent a couple emails and hadn't heard why only one of my waterliners had shipped, and no mention of the other. I was able to live chat right away and this is the convo. I hope this is true because that would be GREAT news!








I just hope they're not giving us all the same line, "It'll be out later today or tomorrow"

You've had damn near a week, people (At least for me)


----------



## chaostheory (Dec 11, 2013)

It's very true, but I hope this means they have a fire under them and actually will. I do find comfort in that one of mine HAS shipped (and I bought it on Black Friday, so it definitely took a while)


----------



## slinka (Dec 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *chaosintoart* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  It's very true, but I hope this means they have a fire under them and actually will. I do find comfort in that one of mine HAS shipped (and I bought it on Black Friday, so it definitely took a while)
If they like nice and joyful slinka, they'd better. lol. I don't like being lied to. I'm a real cool cat and it's hard to get under my skin, but that would irritate me, not going to lie.  And YAY! Yours shipped! Hopefully you're getting everything and/or the right order =p

I still don't get why they didn't email people who were only going to get some of their order and say, "Due to the massive black Friday/cyber Monday orders, a portion of your order may arrive separately at a later date. But don't fret! We're working to get it to you as soon as possible, and we appreciate your understanding and patience. You will receive a tracking number and email when the rest of your order ships"
 Including the capital letters, lol.


----------



## chaostheory (Dec 11, 2013)

I will say that tracking was "ready for UPS" on the 9th, but it says it won't arrive until the 18th. Which also just seems like a REALLY long time to ship. From when I ordered it, to when it will supposedly arrive, it will be almost 3 weeks. Pretty crazy.


----------



## Prtylitlesyko (Dec 11, 2013)

My EM package for delivered today finally, but since it's only half the stuff, and not the stuff that I really wanted, I'm not all that excited really. I'm still at work so I'll check out out when I get home.


----------



## Spazkatt (Dec 11, 2013)

My Black Friday order arrived today, I got a life palette and the illuminator. I ordered the love life palette, some of the colors are AMAZING, while others not so much. It stinks that there is so much variation in one palette, you would think they would make an effort to have every single color to be of the same quality.  Also, there was this REALLY pretty gold color, but basically half of it just mushed out of the pan...Also, I thought that you were supposed to get 2 free samples, none to be found in my box. The blushes are OK, not very pigmented, but all of the lip colors are great, too bad they are super duper tiny.


----------



## rnbb (Dec 11, 2013)

ladies, I registered this account just to comment on this thread and warn any potential buyers - I do recommend you to *stay away from this brand*.

I was one of those who got invited to their product preview in June. So I knew at very early stage that Michelle Phan is launching a new makeup line, and it's operated by L'Oreal (the preview took place in L'Oreal's building) At that time I was sooo excited and felt so happy for her, since I've been following her for years.

However after I became a customer and start purchasing, my impression of this brand rolled straight downhill. So far I've purchased 2 life palettes and 6 lipsticks with them. Let me add some stories about my expeirence:

Story 1:

Like many of you, I placed an order during black friday sale, and was on this incredibly long wait. I managed to squeeze into their customer service line on Monday, and was told the same thing that you guys heard (high volume, bad weather in Texas, etc.). They wouldn't allow me to cancel my order nor were they able to tell me when my order will be shipped, so basically all I could do was to wait wait wait.

Fortunately I received a shipping notification today (Wednesday). First off, I'm not impressed that they didn't honor expedited shipping, given that the orders are delayed for so long. Yet they claimed to be a "Luxury" brand. Second of all, it's shipped from Tennessee not Texas. Someone please tell me there is a snow storm in Tennessee too so that I know I wasn't lied to.

Story 2:

I was one of the first wave of life palette purchasers (bought it in August right after the launch). At the end of September, apparently they realized that the life palettes were not selling that well, so they sent out a survey to life palette purchasers asking us to provide feedback to help them form a selling strategy. In return, they promised us a free waterliner. I did it with a lot of thoughts hoping that it would be helpful. Guess what, I never received the waterliner.

When I was on the phone Monday with a CS rep, I thought I could take that chance and ask about the waterliner. She obviously had no clue about the survey and said that she would dig into it and get back to me in 24 - 48 hours. Of course I never heard back (it's been more than 48 hours)

I wonder if anybody actually did actually received the reward. I mean at the end of the day it was just a reward, not something I paid money for. But I'm just irritated by companies promising you something but isn't able to fulfill. Especially to someone who has high potential to become your loyalist.

P.S. A few other things I found strange:

They originally posted on the website that a store will be opened in October in NYC. This message was then taken off. Michelle posted a sneak-peek video earlier I'm sure a lot of you guys saw, stating either in the video or the description box that the store will open end of this year - this video is now gone too, on both her channel and EM's channel. Glad I wasn't too excited about the store otherwise I'll be so turned down. (In contrast, Urban Decay set a massive expectation of Naked 3 coming end of Nov, yet was able to release it a couple of days earlier. It feels so much better surprised than disappointed)  

Also, If you search in facebook or google "EM Cosmetics", you will be led to this page https://www.facebook.com/Emcosmetic

If you land on EM cosmetics' official website and click the facebook logo at the bottom, you get here https://www.facebook.com/emCosmetics

both seem official to me. strange strange strange......

Anyways, products are decent quality (have to give them that), but way less than "luxury". Operation and customer service have been horrible. I would stay away from this brand until maybe it matures up in the future (like what happened with myglam- IPSY transform)


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *rnbb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
Fortunately I received a shipping notification today (Wednesday). First off, I'm not impressed that they didn't honor expedited shipping, given that the orders are delayed for so long. Yet they claimed to be a "Luxury" brand. Second of all, it's shipped from Tennessee not Texas. Someone please tell me there is a snow storm in Tennessee too so that I know I wasn't lied to.

The warehouse that actually fulfills the orders is in Missouri about 15 miles from Memphis, Tennessee (according to someone posting the address from the package shipped from). According to the info I found, that's public, PFSweb, Inc manages the EM website on behalf of L'Oreal Group which owns the company. PFSweb, Inc which handles the customer service phone and chat are indeed based in Texas however if everything is automated (orders that is) then it shouldn't have affected the warehouse itself since that's in Missouri. So these fails on shipment, customer service and communication falls squarely on PFSweb, Inc. In my opinion, L'Oreal USA should get a different company to handle the EM Michelle Phan website since they're the ones to blame for all those security issues that EM initially had and the mess from Black Friday through Cyber Monday.

http://finance.yahoo.com/news/pfsweb-launches-direct-consumer-ecommerce-120000384.html With the addition of em michelle phan, PFSweb has increased the number of eCommerce solutions it has developed and supported for L'Oreal USA to seven.  Other brands include Kiehl's Since 1851, Giorgio Armani Beauty, Yves St. Laurent and Lancome.  PFSweb is providing a direct-to-consumer solution that includes order management, customer care, storefront merchandising, fraud management, Demandware consulting and order fulfillment services utilizing its iCommerce Centers of Excellence(SM) in Memphis, TN and Dallas, TX.


----------



## rnbb (Dec 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
The warehouse that actually fulfills the orders is in Missouri about 15 miles from Memphis, Tennessee (according to someone posting the address from the package shipped from). According to the info I found, that's public, PFSweb, Inc manages the EM website on behalf of L'Oreal Group which owns the company. PFSweb, Inc which handles the customer service phone and chat are indeed based in Texas however if everything is automated (orders that is) then it shouldn't have affected the warehouse itself since that's in Missouri. So these fails on shipment, customer service and communication falls squarely on PFSweb, Inc. In my opinion, L'Oreal USA should get a different company to handle the EM Michelle Phan website since they're the ones to blame for all those security issues that EM initially had and the mess from Black Friday through Cyber Monday.

Very True. I'm definitely with you that the "fulfillment" partner probably contributes most to the whole fiasco. In fact, I think it's bad weather + poor business partnership (aka PSFweb according to your info) + back order situation that all together escalated it into such a disaster.

I just think L'Oreal's merch/marketing team should have planned this promotion better so the # of orders are "handlable" (did I just make that word up.....) and not beyond their capability. I'd rather believe that it's because their team is inexperienced than to think that they just want to grab quick cash at year end when their financial reports are about to close.

Its customer service and PR team also have a lot of room for improvement since the communication has been so reactive. Their facebook pages flooded with complaints and I see no crisis PR management in place.


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 11, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *rnbb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I just think L'Oreal's merch/marketing team should have planned this promotion better so the # of orders are "handlable" (did I just make that word up.....) and not beyond their capability. I'd rather believe that it's because *their team is inexperienced* than to think that they just want to grab quick cash at year end when their financial reports are about to close.

Its customer service and PR team also have a lot of room for improvement since the communication has been so reactive. Their facebook pages flooded with complaints and I see no crisis PR management in place. 

You said it. PFSweb launched in 2010 and while they are behind several other L'Oreal USA brands websites let's face it, those other sites probably don't draw in the traffic or sales that Michelle's name draws in. It's possible they just weren't prepared for the onslaught of orders from Black Friday and Cyber Monday due to her name. (Goes back to older complaints that L'Oreal is only trying to sell the products at higher prices based on her name alone and not because the products are higher quality.) That's how it's coming across to me but of course I don't have any real inside info. It seems to me that PFSweb needs to have a dedicated and EXPERIENCED team to handle customer service and fulfillment as well as the website because all of those things are in need of improvement but of course that all falls back on L'Oreal USA who are the owners of EM. It's a shame because ultimately it's Michelle who is blamed for everything when she doesn't have a hand in customer service or fulfillment or anything that PFSweb handles. I'm not sure how much say she has in the company but if she has the final say she should have L'Oreal get the team that works on Urban Decay behind EM.


----------



## rbreit93 (Dec 12, 2013)

hi again everyone whew, lots to read. I will definitely keep you guys updated on my order, it apparently should get here sometime tomorrow. but i guess we'll see. still have not called customer service yet and i did notice that the chat has been offline a lot lately..


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 12, 2013)

My order has shipped!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Memphis, TN, United States 12/11/2013 10:06 A.M. Origin Scan


----------



## Prtylitlesyko (Dec 12, 2013)

I finally got home just now and opened my package. I'd gotten four lipstick, two from the sheer line and two from the classic line, two makeup mood enhancers in golden candlelight and the golden hour, two moment palettes. Everything except the moment palettes shipped. I have to say the lipsticks look remarkably like the swatches on the site, or maybe I'm just tired ( and possibly a little drunk?), and as of now I'm really impressed with the mood enhancers, they're truly beautiful, but way small for the price I think. No word yet on when the moment palettes will ship, but they still haven't taken the money from my account as yet. I'm off to bed now, but will update and post swatches sometime tomorrow.


----------



## FunAtTheCircus (Dec 12, 2013)

I got my shipping confirmation the other day (I think yesterday) and accidentally deleted it so I don't know when it should be arriving. I plan on selling one of the 2 palettes, career or party. I will basically sell the one that sells first. I do not need another 2 huge makeup palettes. I do however want to keep both lipsticks I purchased.


----------



## jocedun (Dec 12, 2013)

Like a few others, my Cyber Monday purchase finally shipped sometime last night! It looks like they are going to be honoring the ipsy code, as well. I'm glad they shipped (after 9 days), but also annoyed that they STILL have not charged me. Hopefully that happens at some point today.


----------



## Prtylitlesyko (Dec 12, 2013)

[@]jocedun[/@] I think they're actually waiting for delivery confirmations before they charge. Mine didn't get charged till this morning and my package was delivered yesterday.


----------



## katelynbby (Dec 12, 2013)

Quote: The warehouse that actually fulfills the orders is in Missouri about 15 miles from Memphis, Tennessee (according to someone posting the address from the package shipped from). According to the info I found, that's public, PFSweb, Inc manages the EM website on behalf of L'Oreal Group which owns the company. PFSweb, Inc which handles the customer service phone and chat are indeed based in Texas however if everything is automated (orders that is) then it shouldn't have affected the warehouse itself since that's in Missouri. So these fails on shipment, customer service and communication falls squarely on PFSweb, Inc. In my opinion, L'Oreal USA should get a different company to handle the EM Michelle Phan website since they're the ones to blame for all those security issues that EM initially had and the mess from Black Friday through Cyber Monday.

Well, I'm on the west side of MO and we did get some pretty heavy (six-ten inches) snowfall here, coupled with very icy roads, and family in central MO reported much the same.  Maybe Tennessee also had some nasty weather?

I don't see how that impacts call centers or prevented EM from sending out an email apologizing and explaining the delay, or even just making a post on their website -that would clear up a lot of the calls and chat requests they are burdening their CS team with. 

Got a shipping notice the other day for half my order, and another shipping notice for the other half this morning.  Bleh.  At least now that money is finally out of my account and I can stop worrying about it. ONLY TOOK 12 DAYS.  Jeez, and I thought Ulta was slow to process. 

Seeing Michelle's duck-kissing-face expression and the lower case crap about "squealing" on these emails really annoys me.  In light of the shipping and customer service issues, it feels dismissive and juvenile.


----------



## katelynbby (Dec 12, 2013)

Double-post because I just received my first EM order.  Delivery man literally knocked on my door right after I posted.  Makes sense, since I live close to the fulfillment center (?)  Proof of delivery was required, which I always appreciate.

Products came in an overly large (lots of loose space inside with no packaging insulation or protection, not even tissue paper) black bubble mailer that looked like it was made out of a trash bag.  All the products made it through fine, but the waterliner box is dented and bent. 

SOOOOO LUXURIOUS


----------



## LaffingCow (Dec 12, 2013)

So I received my order today and got my 4 lipsticks, two eyeliners, two chiaroscuros and two shade play palettes. I only played with the lipsticks and don't have any swatches or pictures right now (I might not put anything up because I only have a phone camera and my lighting in my house is soo crappy). So in terms of lipsticks here are my impressions:

*(I have medium warm skin if anyone is wondering or if it helps, I'm a 220 in the Maybelline Fit Me liquid foundation)*


As you know I got the *nine-to-five* from the matte lipstick gallery for my Black Friday order and I was completely underwhelmed by it. It was drying, it was so hard to apply and the color was just off. I returned it earlier this week. 
*Wine Stain *(Matte Gallery) - I was really afraid of this one because of my prior experience with the *nine-to-five* shade, but when i put it on it glide on so much easier and really did seem A LOT more moisturizing. Honestly, I thought this was from the creamy lipstick line, but it's from the matte and it just performed so much differently than the other lip color. I swear there are different formulations or something because the difference is like night and day. The color is gorgeous (well on me and I think it looks good on me at least haha). I was expecting it to have a purple undertone but it seems to have a blue hue underneath the red. Nothing like the swatch online... maybe if I was in the same intense lighting as the pictures were taken I would get the same results. I don't know. *TL;DR: *I like it. 
*Uptown *(Matte Gallery) - Ok, maybe I am really bad at picking colors or something, but I thought this would have a subtle mauve undertone to it... but it is just like a thulian pink I guess? I don't know... it is just really bright on my lips and I look terrible with it. I guess it's bad color picking on my end. I don't know if I want to return it because I'm not sure if they will refund me for this lipstick, I'd much rather exchange for a different color but the last time I talked to CS they said that they were changing their exchange policies. I might give it to my sister or something. *TL;DR: *I don't like it.
*Be Mine *(Creamy Classic) - Very creamy, glides on very nicely and the another red that looks good on me. Brighter than the *Wine Stain*, but still a nice red. *TL;DR: *I like it.
*Nude Lace *(Creamy Classic) - Again creamy, glides on nicely and it looks and yeah, I guess I like it. 





In terms of Eye liners, well I got *Chocolate Dream* and *In the Nude*. For my Black Friday order I got *Ro's Gold *and *Black Midnight. *I got *Ro's Gold *because I thought it would help open up my eyes (as Michelle kept saying in her videos) but it was very faint on my waterline and it didn't look like it was there at all. Did nothing for me. The *In the Nude *color actually shows up more and does help open up my eyes so I guess that one is better. The eyeliners do transfer when I blink and they also smudge so there's my opinion on that. They glide on the waterline very easily so at least it stays true to that part of its name. 

I'll play with the rest another time, but for now I think this is the last time I'll ever be buying from Em Michelle Phan. 

*EDIT*

Quote: Originally Posted by *katelynbby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Double-post because I just received my first EM order.  Delivery man literally knocked on my door right after I posted.  Makes sense, since I live close to the fulfillment center (?)  Proof of delivery was required, which I always appreciate.

Products came in an overly large (lots of loose space inside with no packaging insulation or protection, not even tissue paper) black bubble mailer that looked like it was made out of a trash bag.  All the products made it through fine, but the waterliner box is dented and bent. 

SOOOOO LUXURIOUS 

 
I totally agree with you on the packing, it is so lackluster and crappy. I mean I wouldn't care otherwise, as long as it is adequately protected, but since Em considers themselves a luxury brand they should at least ship my goods like they are luxurious. I ordered a shadow palette from Saucebox cosmetics, which to my understanding is a small business, mother-daugher type business. But they shipped it in a nice pink, sturdy box with adequate lining inside and with the palette wrapped rather nicely. I felt kind of bad because I know that having boxes like this is expensive and from a small operation like that I wouldn't have expected that. But it was appreciated. Em on the other hand, they just throw my shit in a bubble lined garbage bag and pray it gets to its destination.


----------



## Prtylitlesyko (Dec 12, 2013)

Just got an email apologising for the delay and assuring that all packages works be shipped out by the 13th. Man they're late lol.


----------



## katelynbby (Dec 12, 2013)

I am unable to post pictures, but I tried the *Creamy Color Matte Lipstck in Honey Hone*y. 







I have to say I am very impressed.  The color in the tube is true to what I imagined based on the product image (if not the online swatches, since those are not LABELED, and I notice that the pictures of the obviously photoshopped lips for each color are gone from the site.) and applied true and opaque to the lips as well.  The color applied evenly and was just moisturizing enough to give me that natural matte look and feel without any shine.  Granted, my lips are very dry, so it might be even more pleasantly moisturizing for others. I have neutral-leaning-warm undertones and light (not fair) skin, medium brown hair and green eyes, and this color looked fantastic on me.  Heck, I applied it with nothing but some liner around the edges of my lips, and I'm having a flaky lip day today, and it still looked great.

Very posh but understated, but by no means invisible on the lip. I have darker tinted lips so many lighter colors end up looking darker on me, or have lots of white in the base color which looks awful, but this lipstick suffered neither of those problems. In brighter lights and indoors the color is a pale beige but not sickly, and in more natural light it takes on the slightest hint of grapefruit.

I will have to see how it holds up to wear. 

Here's hoping Daredevil is similarly awesome, since the lipsticks are far and away the most appropriately priced items in the line.  If EM decides to expand it's product line they need to add some lip liners and glosses to the compliment their stellar lipsticks instead of focusing so much on their life palletes.  Three types of lipstick, lip balms, lip palletes and various lip colors included in the life palletes and not a lip liner or true gloss in sight?

I also tried the *waterliner in Sunshine*, which is a true yellow gold.  It's a big fat MEH on that one.  The gold color applies well enough on skin, but does not apply strongly or evenly to the waterline, which is the best place for a gold liner.   I tried swiping it on the back of my hand to get some texture, and layering it over and over, but no dice.  I notice a little shine, more like sparkle, on my waterline, but no color.  It also did not smudge evenly when I tried to use it to brighten up the inner corner of my eyes. Tomorrow I'll try layering it on top of my Tarte EmphasEYES matte light peach waterliner, maybe it just needs a base IDK.


----------



## slinka (Dec 12, 2013)

It shouldn't need a base for its price. Anywho- glad people are getting orders- I had heard elsewhere that people were not impressed with the packaging- and a lot of people were expecting the pink tissue wrapping but didn't get it. I guess if you want proper packaging, you'll have to wait another week lol.


----------



## slinka (Dec 12, 2013)

Ugh it's not letting me upload images on mobile. -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but I have an Instagram response Michelle made to someone who had their order cancelled where she's saying that its the csr's first time dealing with so much and stuff. And I too JUST got an email explaining that my order will be sent by the 13th because of weather...dear EM, you send these types of emails the very moment you encounter a problem- not after you're inundated with complaints and after most of us have had to try to get customer service to talk to us :/


----------



## Prtylitlesyko (Dec 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Ugh it's not letting me upload images on mobile. -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but I have an Instagram response Michelle made to someone who had their order cancelled where she's saying that its the csr's first time dealing with so much and stuff.

And I too JUST got an email explaining that my order will be sent by the 13th because of weather...dear EM, you send these types of emails the very moment you encounter a problem- not after you're inundated with complaints and after most of us have had to try to get customer service to talk to us :/
Bwahaha! Right?! Not after there's a near riot on your facebook page. Anywhoo, I spoke to the CS this morning, and my moment palettes shipped today, so I'm guessing I'll have them by Saturday (does ups deliver on Saturday?). I've been told that the pigmentation on these little palettes are better than the the life palettes, we'll see. I need to go home and post swatches of the items I got yesterday, but I'm sitting in Starbucks trying to catch up on posts.Oh, and I'm lazy.


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Prtylitlesyko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Ugh it's not letting me upload images on mobile. -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but I have an Instagram response Michelle made to someone who had their order cancelled where she's saying that its the csr's first time dealing with so much and stuff.

And I too JUST got an email explaining that my order will be sent by the 13th because of weather...dear EM, you send these types of emails the very moment you encounter a problem- not after you're inundated with complaints and after most of us have had to try to get customer service to talk to us :/
Bwahaha! Right?! Not after there's a near riot on your facebook page. Anywhoo, I spoke to the CS this morning, and my moment palettes shipped today, so I'm guessing I'll have them by Saturday (does ups deliver on Saturday?). I've been told that the pigmentation on these little palettes are better than the the life palettes, we'll see. I need to go home and post swatches of the items I got yesterday, but I'm sitting in Starbucks trying to catch up on posts.Oh, and I'm lazy.


@Prtylitlesyko - UPS does not deliver on Saturday.


----------



## Prtylitlesyko (Dec 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Prtylitlesyko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Ugh it's not letting me upload images on mobile. -_- /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> but I have an Instagram response Michelle made to someone who had their order cancelled where she's saying that its the csr's first time dealing with so much and stuff.

And I too JUST got an email explaining that my order will be sent by the 13th because of weather...dear EM, you send these types of emails the very moment you encounter a problem- not after you're inundated with complaints and after most of us have had to try to get customer service to talk to us :/
Bwahaha! Right?! Not after there's a near riot on your facebook page. Anywhoo, I spoke to the CS this morning, and my moment palettes shipped today, so I'm guessing I'll have them by Saturday (does ups deliver on Saturday?). I've been told that the pigmentation on these little palettes are better than the the life palettes, we'll see. I need to go home and post swatches of the items I got yesterday, but I'm sitting in Starbucks trying to catch up on posts.Oh, and I'm lazy.


@Prtylitlesyko - UPS does not deliver on Saturday.


Dang it! I guess I'm getting them on Monday then. Anywhoo, I did swatch the colours that got. The lip colours are Violaceous, Daredevil, Posh and Ms. Moneybag, ignore that red stain by my wrist, that's the OCC Black Metal Dahlia I tested last, it just will not come off. On the back of my hand are Golden Candlelight and The Golden Hour. I think the colours look remarkably similar to the online swatches the sheers (Violaceous and Ms. Moneybag) just aren't very sheer, but they must have taken note of the complaints about the overuse of photoshop. I do think that The Golden hour is a lot darker than I thought it would be though, it's actually more of a bronze colour, I was looking for a true gold. They're pretty fast trying unfortunately, so I'm gonna have to work real fast with these.


----------



## katelynbby (Dec 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

It shouldn't need a base for its price.
 
Definitely. I would expect better quality from one of the big three items that EM promotes (the life palletes, lipsticks and waterliners).  Emily from Beautybroadcast raved about the black EM waterliner, and I don't doubt her judgement in the least, but there are PLENTY of black eyeliners and waterliners out there that hit it out of the park at variety of price points.  A fantastic series of eyeliners sets the bar by providing of excellent quality _colored_ liners. 

If I had paid full price for it and not the CyberMonday price, and their CS wasn't all bananas, I would send it back for a refund.  But for ten bucks I'd rather just try and see if there is a way I can make it work regardless.


----------



## slinka (Dec 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *katelynbby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Definitely. I would expect better quality from one of the big three items that EM promotes (the life palletes, lipsticks and waterliners).  Emily from Beautybroadcast raved about the black EM waterliner, and I don't doubt her judgement in the least, but there are PLENTY of black eyeliners and waterliners out there that hit it out of the park at variety of price points.  A fantastic series of eyeliners sets the bar by providing of excellent quality _colored_ liners.

If I had paid full price for it and not the CyberMonday price, and their CS wasn't all bananas, I would send it back for a refund.  But for ten bucks I'd rather just try and see if there is a way I can make it work regardless.
Yeah, I feel you. If it weren't for the sale, I wouldn't have made a purchase. I was still reluctant to try it on cyber Monday, lol. I certainly hope it can work out for you in some way!

And I felt the same way when people were discussing all the different (Pricey!) UD primers that would make the shadows work.... I'm sorry, but for that price and to call yourself "luxury" it had best show up with my good 'ol ELF primer, if any. (I always use primer, but I seriously doubt her main fanbase does.) I mean, if you swatch saucebox, sugarpill, and MUFE shadows (not that I own any MUFE shadows, but I've swatched them in-store) they show up like a mad-man.

I just hope that when my chiapet sticks come in, that I love them. I WANT to like the product....I at least want the product to make up for the lack-luster service.


----------



## katelynbby (Dec 12, 2013)

I tried *Daredevil* today too.  It is a very dark raspberry shade, and has a buildable feel to it.  While the color isn't as solid across the lips (I feel like it appears lighter and brighter near the edges, so it needs to be paired with a very dark lip liner) it is very vamp with just the slightest strawberry jam-like shine to it when light hits it just right.  This slight color variation isn't a bad thing, per se, since it actually looks very beautiful and adds subtle dimension. There is something sightly gel-like about the consistency, and its even more moisturizing than the matte shade I bought without looking glossy. It has a _great_ staining effect.  Like *Honey Honey,* I wore it all through a meal, and both colors, while they did leave lipstick prints on cans of soda, barely lost any actual color or moisture on the lips. Daredevil in particular stayed true and even like a champ.

While I did wear both with lip liners, I just wore it around the edges of my lips.  I didn't scrub, treat or cover my lips in a balm or any other kind of product before wearing.

I would love to purchase more, but at 16.50 a pop PLUS how horrible my shopping experience was this time I'm not sure I'm willing to risk it just for lippies.  I mean, I can either pay full pricey-price for colors I have no experience with, or I can wait for a sale and then deal with potential delays, split orders and other snafus.


----------



## KittenZ (Dec 12, 2013)

I received the Em waterliner in Sunshine Yellow in my Ipsy bag. While it does open up my eyes, I have an issue with it that has caused me to stop wearing it. While applying it, it seemed clumpy and full of particles. However, it stayed put all day. Unfortunately, after wearing it for 6/7 hours, it started to flake off into my eyes! It was really painful. I chalked it up to coincidence and wore it the next day and the same thing happened. It makes it pretty much unwearable. Has this happened to anyone else? I was wearing it on my waterline.


----------



## LaffingCow (Dec 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KittenZ* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I received the Em waterliner in Sunshine Yellow in my Ipsy bag. While it does open up my eyes, I have an issue with it that has caused me to stop wearing it. While applying it, it seemed clumpy and full of particles. However, it stayed put all day. Unfortunately, after wearing it for 6/7 hours, it started to flake off into my eyes! It was really painful. I chalked it up to coincidence and wore it the next day and the same thing happened. It makes it pretty much unwearable. Has this happened to anyone else? I was wearing it on my waterline.

This actually happened to me today! I got my waterline *in the nude* and wore it today and then by the end of the day (5 or 6 hours later) I looked in the mirror and there were these flakes in my eyelashes and the waterline was like scattered looking on my water line. Why does it do this? Is it a bad product or does it have to do with the formulation?


----------



## katelynbby (Dec 12, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LaffingCow* This actually happened to me today! I got my waterline *in the nude* and wore it today and then by the end of the day (5 or 6 hours later) I looked in the mirror and there were these flakes in my eyelashes and the waterline was like scattered looking on my water line. Why does it do this? Is it a bad product or does it have to do with the formulation? 
 
I didn't have this problem with mine, but I did notice that it easily caught my lower lashes (creamier liners tend to do this, even more so if the product is patchy/poor payoff and as a result I have to swipe it multiple times or with more pressure), which causes the product to sort of crumble and stick the bottom of my lower lashes.

I dunno, maybe it didn't get in my eyes because I could barely get any on my waterline in the first place.  :C


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 13, 2013)

Speaking of the Digital Innovator Award there are actually two given out by WWD. EM Michelle Phan won the Digital Innovator Award: Prestige while the Digital Innovator Award: Mass was Dermablend Professional which is also owned by L'Oreal Group/USA.


----------



## slinka (Dec 13, 2013)

Whoop, just got a shipping email. Only 3-5 more days! Lol.


----------



## katelynbby (Dec 13, 2013)

Just received the second half of my order, the Holiday Life pallete and the arch it brow liner.  I'll try them out today at my brother-in-law's graduation ceremony.  Thankfully, these products were shipped in a box, which was packed with stiff brown paper to fill space and the two products were wrapped in pink tissue paper and sealed with an EM logo sticker.  Much nicer than the first shipment, and the product's outer packaging was undamaged.  Still, the tissue paper was very torn up and I think they still need to work on making their shipping packaging look more luxurious.  A luxury brand that is only available through online ordering?  Opening the box should be a pleasant experience.

My first thoughts on the Holiday pallete are mixed.  It comes with a matching double-ended brush, which is nice, but the brush doesn't fit into the pallete. That's annoying.  The colors look much nicer than what was shown in the video reviews I found on youtube (the bottom gold color is more of a bronze than a mustard, the navy blue is nice and dark, the blush almost looks like true silk) however, it doesn't really look like what was pictured on EM's site either, which pictured a cohesive pallete of burgundy and golds with that one shock of navy.  There's browns, purples, black and hints of yellow and green and pink and of course the navy blue in here, so the pallete doesn't look like a cohesive "look" kind of selection of colors.  They don't even look terribly pretty next to one another.  It's also smaller than expected, the square case is barely the size of my palm. 

EDIT: Just did my make-up for the ceremony.  I like the Brow liner, it's a good color match, comes with a spoolie (a big selling point for me) and had a very small tip, that applied color well without being mushy.  I have very thick, dark eyebrows so this was perfect for filling in small gaps and sparser areas around the edges at the roots near the edges of my brows, without going overboard and thickening the brow hairs I already have.  Not sure how good this would be for people who have thinner brows.

I made a pretty eye look with the Holiday pallete, but had to apply three of the shades with a brush wetted with mist &amp; set spray to get some color payoff.  The lightest gold, peach shade and the black/green sparkle.  And that black still came off as sheer, which is bad for what I assume is meant to be a liner color.  Plus the glitter in it, of course, got in my eyes not sure why I even bothered giving it a shot. That's another thing, there are no matte shades.  The paler gold and peach shade both also have glitter in them, while everything else is satin/shimmer.  Those lip colors are not going to stay clean long.  Even after applying the glitter shades with mist and set, over a primer, and then topping them off with another spritz I got FLAKE fallout from the palest gold.  Boo.

The blush is gorgeous in the pan but looked ruddy and brown on my skin.  :/

The bottom gold color did go on beautifully and rich when patted, and the cranberry color next to it made a great crease shade (but I can't imagine it working as a lid color, since it's not pigmented enough to do anything but add shade), but I think this pallete is pretty limited in terms of what you can do with each of the colors because the color payoff is hit and miss and there are no mattes.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Dec 13, 2013)

Yay my other eyebrow pencil is shipped! Overall, I'm really happy with this company since a) my orders didn't get cancelled B) I didn't get overcharged c) no b-tchy customer service d) they said what they were gonna do and pulled through; yes it was a bit frustrating with the lack of communication but I'm glad that they sent out emails (even though the last one was super late; but better late than never).. will I be reordering? Maybe; if only there was a good deal =)


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *viccckyhoang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Yay my other eyebrow pencil is shipped! Overall, I'm really happy with this company since a) my orders didn't get cancelled B) I didn't get overcharged c) no b-tchy customer service d) they said what they were gonna do and pulled through; yes it was a bit frustrating with the lack of communication but I'm glad that they sent out emails (even though the last one was super late; but better late than never).. will I be reordering? Maybe; if only there was a good deal =)

Yay! Glad your order didn't get cancelled. It looks like, speaking of companies with issues due to weather, Kiehl's (also owned by L'Oreal) are affected by the issues from last week's storm in Texas.

Quote: Hello friends,

As you may be aware, we were forced to close our distribution center in Texas for two days last week due to severe ice storms. As a result of this, combined with your overwhelming response to our holiday offerings, we experienced some temporary shipping delays. Rest assured that the center is now open around the clock as we catch up to get your gifts to you, your friends, and loved ones as soon as possible.

It has also come to our attention that some of you have experienced difficulties reaching our customer care team via phone, due to the hold times during this busy season. If you need assistance, kindly send us a private message with your order number and phone number. We will call you right away and do everything we can to resolve the matter as quickly as possible.

We sincerely apologize for any inconvenience and appreciate your loyal patronage.

Best wishes and happy holidays,

Your Friends at Kiehl's Since 1851

PSFweb, Inc also is contracted by L'Oreal Group to operate Kiehl's on their behalf.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Dec 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Yay! Glad your order didn't get cancelled. It looks like, speaking of companies with issues due to weather, Kiehl's (also owned by L'Oreal) are affected by the issues from last week's storm in Texas.

PSFweb, Inc also is contracted by L'Oreal Group to operate Kiehl's on their behalf.

Nice! So EM Cosmetics wasn't bullshitting us ;D haha thanks for the info Zadi!


----------



## jocedun (Dec 13, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Prtylitlesyko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

@jocedun

I think they're actually waiting for delivery confirmations before they charge. Mine didn't get charged till this morning and my package was delivered yesterday.
You were totally right! My package was delivered this afternoon and the charge went through within the hour.


----------



## wanderingbean (Dec 13, 2013)

Has anyone who ordered the rose gold waterliner received it or the shipping confirmation?  Despite their promise of shipping today, I haven't received any information on receiving mine.

I feel like L'Oreal really messed up with this line &amp; this particular Cyber Mondaysale.  They weren't ready for it, the shipments have been delayed &amp; split, and they're ignoring complaints.  They should offer the people that ordered some kind of deal--a partial refund, a coupon, a free product or samples, etc. something to make up for the sh!tshow this has become.  They're a big company, not some start up in someone's garage--they have the means &amp; ability to keep customers &amp; yet they're handling this in such a terrible manner.  It makes no sense.


----------



## xlisaa (Dec 14, 2013)

Here's my swatch of the Passion Berries Matte lipstick. In real life, it is definitely a LOT lighter than the swatch they show on the site, and more red.


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 14, 2013)

Oh I LOVE that color. I think if there is another fantastic sale like the Cyber Monday coupled with an Ipsy promo code I'd be picking that color up.


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 14, 2013)

I got a package from Michelle and one of the items she sent me was the Holiday Life: New Year's Countdown palette. I hate to say this, again, but the website photos are just terrible! The colors, to the naked eye as I have yet to swatch anything, are deeper and much more rich than the picture online. It's a shame that PFSwebs, or whomever are the ones who do the actual pictures for the site, washes out the colors of the products. Granted many other sites also do not have true-to-life photos but there is just such a radical difference that simply can't be blamed on monitors not always accurately showing the colors. Personally, I like the colors in the Holiday Life palette because the berry/wine colors are essentially the same colors I tend to be drawn to in other palettes. I'm hoping the pigmentation is there because if it is there are two colors in the palette I know will become favorites. BUT!!! That goes to another past critic is you can't buy refills! lol


----------



## slinka (Dec 14, 2013)

Yeah- I had been wondering about those refills since one of the selling points is that it's refillable. Jeez, when a brand relies solely on online sales, there's got to be some importance/focus on he colors being true to life. I mean, there's just GOT to. Wish they'd take care of that. Hope this palette is better than the previous ones we've seen!!


----------



## rbreit93 (Dec 14, 2013)

so i receive the part of my order that they sent a tracking code/confirmation email. I finally got on a chat and asked about the other half, and soon after that, received a tracking code and email for that as well. the first half of my order came in and it was in a box, with the pink tissue paper, and i received exactly what it said it carried. all my other previous orders came in a box with the tissue paper as well...so i don't know whats going on with the other weird bubble mailers some of you guys received.  they did charge after shipping, but pricing is still really weird, i think i might ask them about it as well, even if its a few dollars off, it should'nt be that way--i agreed to pay a certain amount, and that's what i expect, y'know?


----------



## jocedun (Dec 14, 2013)

I'm going to make this post short and sweet!

Got my cream lipsticks from EM the other day and they are lovely. Very creamy, very pigmented, and smell nice. I wouldn't pay $16.50 for them, but I'm happy with the $5.80ish that I did pay.

Swatches (just one swipe):





*Daredevil (left)* is the darker, purply berry. *Posh (right)* is the mauvey purple. Both of them look purple on my lips but they are obviously a different type of purple, and I love both of the colors for different reasons. Posh is probably more wearable on a daily basis as a dark neutral, but I'll still wear Daredevil plenty this season. Like someone else mentioned, the Daredevil is a little bit patchy but I find it wearable even without a lip liner. A lip brush could be helpful, too. I could see both of these colors being very flattering on any skin tone. For reference, I am super pale with a cool/pinky-blue undertone.


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 15, 2013)

I think between those two colors I'd be wearing Posh more often since it looks similar to colors I already like.


----------



## xlisaa (Dec 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *rbreit93* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  so i receive the part of my order that they sent a tracking code/confirmation email. I finally got on a chat and asked about the other half, and soon after that, received a tracking code and email for that as well. the first half of my order came in and it was in a box, with the pink tissue paper, and i received exactly what it said it carried. all my other previous orders came in a box with the tissue paper as well...so i don't know whats going on with the other weird bubble mailers some of you guys received.  they did charge after shipping, but pricing is still really weird, i think i might ask them about it as well, even if its a few dollars off, it should'nt be that way--i agreed to pay a certain amount, and that's what i expect, y'know?
The first time I ordered, I got a bubble mailer with the items wrapped in tissue paper &amp; the sticker em on it and was stuffed with tissue paper. For my Cyber Monday order, it came ONLY in a bubble mailer with no tissue paper or anything at all, so some corners of the lipstick boxes were pretty dented in.


----------



## necilia (Dec 15, 2013)

I got the lip balm in berries since it looked so nice on her dark lips video, but I am pretty sad about this product. The biggest turn off was the smell. Smells like a weird plastic to me. Anyone else have that problem?


----------



## necilia (Dec 15, 2013)

Her lipstick in berries is really nice and there is no scent in that one but I cant bear to use the lip balm.


----------



## Spazkatt (Dec 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *necilia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I got the lip balm in berries since it looked so nice on her dark lips video, but I am pretty sad about this product. The biggest turn off was the smell. Smells like a weird plastic to me. Anyone else have that problem?
Yes, I agree the smell of the lip balm is horrible, I can't stand to put it on my lips!


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 15, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *necilia* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Her lipstick in berries is really nice and there is no scent in that one but I cant bear to use the lip balm.

Odd. I have Berries as well and it has a slight vanilla scent. It's not that strong to me like in a MAC lipstick but it's there.


----------



## Prtylitlesyko (Dec 15, 2013)

[@]jocedun[/@] It's always so funny to me how the exact same shade can look completely different on two people. I have those same shades and they look nothing like that. Posh on me looks more like a very pale pink with only the slightest hint of purple, it's pretty but kinda loud, lol.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Dec 16, 2013)

40% off today! I bit the bullet and ordered myself the chiaroscuro  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## boxnewbie (Dec 16, 2013)

> 40% off today! I bit the bullet and ordered myself the chiaroscuro  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


Light tone is not available  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## viccckyhoang (Dec 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *boxnewbie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Light tone is not available





oh no! =/ i don't like it when they write "coming soon"; maybe try fair tones?


----------



## katelynbby (Dec 16, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *viccckyhoang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  oh no! =/ i don't like it when they write "coming soon"; maybe try fair tones?

40% off is a great deal, although I wish they would have let me combine it with my 15% off code.  :/  Still, got the Chiaroscuro in medium (would have preferred Light, but if it doesn't work out I will return it).  They really need to get their act together on stocking; if you are consistently running out of stock on multiple items but continuing to have sales, you should allow people to have the option of pre-ordering and having such items ship later than the rest of your order, with a reminder that such purchases may not make it in time for Xmas.  I also grabbed another Creamy Color Classic Lipstick in Misty Mauve and the Shade Play Eyeshadow Palette in Shanghai Lavenders, since I like how it applies in reviews I have seen with it.

EDIT:  I also gotta wonder how EM sales are going to do once Xmas is over and their prices go back up.  They don't really have a huge selection of products, so I think most people will stock up on what items they want during the sales.  The only items people consistently seem to like/be addicted to (that you would go back and buy in more shades) are their lipsticks.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Dec 16, 2013)

it would've been better with buy 1 get 1 LOLS but of course they had to put it out of stock  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 16, 2013)

Regarding the chiaroscuro stick. The colors are darker in person than in the pictures.



​ 



Light Medium  ​ To me the contour color on the light belongs on the medium while the one on the medium belongs on the light.





 ​  ​


----------



## Prtylitlesyko (Dec 16, 2013)

[@]zadidoll[/@] I noticed that on the site, I was really confused by it which was why I didn't bother to get one. I also saw a black vlogger on YouTube with the deep/dark and it was the same complexion she was, like she could have used it as foundation, and she wasn't that dark, do you think hers is something like this?


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 16, 2013)

I don't think so. The Light and Medium highlight colors have a shimmer but I don't see the shimmer in the contour portion but I don't think these would make a good foundation.


----------



## slinka (Dec 16, 2013)

Still waiting on mine in fair. Mails been delivered for today, so hopefully tomorrow.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Dec 16, 2013)

maybe I should've got deep &gt;.&gt;


----------



## Prtylitlesyko (Dec 16, 2013)

My moment palettes just landed and I can honestly say that the pigmentation on these shadows are much better than they were on the beach life palette I sent back. Yay! I'm finally going to be able to write a mostly good EM review.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Dec 16, 2013)

Holy crap O_O I just received tracking info for the chiaroscuro that I ordered today! Amazing!!!


----------



## slinka (Dec 17, 2013)

You'll probably get yours before I get mine from cyber Monday, lol. Damnit em, I just want my chiapet sticks! =p


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 17, 2013)

So my actual order has yet to arrive but it should be here before Friday.

Order date: December 2, 2013

Shipment tracking: December 11, 2013
Last location: Hodgkins, IL on December 13, 2013


----------



## viccckyhoang (Dec 17, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

You'll probably get yours before I get mine from cyber Monday, lol.

Damnit em, I just want my chiapet sticks! =p

what?! O.O that's crazy... it should be first come first served &gt;.&lt;


----------



## viccckyhoang (Dec 17, 2013)

BTW - I received my 1st shipment (2 concealers + 1 eyebrow pencil);

Waiting for other eyebrow pencil and chiaroscuro - both in transit at the moment


----------



## boxnewbie (Dec 17, 2013)

I received everything I ordered yesterday from cyber Monday. It's funny that the two defining brows were shipped at a later date but I still got them at the same time along with the first shipment. Yesterday, I ended up ordering the deep tone and medium tone chiaroscuro. One for the sister. I just hate to order it a regular price and end up returning the product. Thanks to all ladies who provided swatches or info about the products. Really needed it!


----------



## Bflopolska (Dec 17, 2013)

No issues with tracking on this end. I ordered a blush and bronzer set and a lipstick yesterday morning and received tracking today. It also said it was scheduled for early delivery Thursday, so overall I cannot complain!


----------



## chaostheory (Dec 17, 2013)

I still haven't received my Black Friday orders.

But I did cave and use the 40% off discount yesterday and bought a lipstick. I am crazy. I haven't even received my orders from 3 weeks ago! But I just couldn't help myself! Here's hoping they arrive in all their in-tact glory!


----------



## katelynbby (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Regarding the chiaroscuro stick. The colors are darker in person than in the pictures.



​ 



Light Medium  ​ To me the contour color on the light belongs on the medium while the one on the medium belongs on the light.





Weird!  Maybe the actual difference between the Medium and Light shades isn't the darkness of the color, but what they are assuming your undertones are based on the fairness/deepness of your skin?  A slightly yellower contour for Medium skin tones like olive, and a more neutral slighty pinkish color for Light?  Here's hoping the Medium shade doesn't end up being orange.


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 18, 2013)

@katelynbby, that could very well possibly be. I'm taking pictures today so I'll finally be able to use it.


----------



## katelynbby (Dec 18, 2013)

So I found a ton of reviews and swatches of EM Cosmetics Life Palletes and the Moment Pallete New Year's Countdown here: http://www.theraeviewer.com/2013/12/em-michelle-phan-life-palette-moment-in.html

This is the reason I don't trust arm swatches, to be honest.  While her review was very thorough and professional, I can't help but give a sidelong look at those obviously built-up swatches.  It's good to know a color can't be built, I guess, but still.  Yeah, I totally want to apply multiple, heavy pressure swipes of a product onto my d_elicate eyelid_ with my oily and textured fingertip to get decent and even color payoff.  It's why I like to see arm swatches accompanied by descriptions that let me know how the product was applied, including: the tools, wet or dry, how many swipes, the pressure, primer or base or bare skin, etc.


----------



## slinka (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *katelynbby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So I found a ton of reviews and swatches of EM Cosmetics Life Palletes and the Moment Pallete New Year's Countdown here: http://www.theraeviewer.com/2013/12/em-michelle-phan-life-palette-moment-in.html

This is the reason I don't trust arm swatches, to be honest.  While her review was very thorough and professional, I can't help but give a sidelong look at those obviously built-up swatches.  It's good to know a color can't be built, I guess, but still.  Yeah, I totally want to apply multiple, heavy pressure swipes of a product onto my d_elicate eyelid_ with my oily and textured fingertip to get decent and even color payoff.  It's why I like to see arm swatches accompanied by descriptions that let me know how the product was applied, including: the tools, wet or dry, how many swipes, the pressure, primer or base or bare skin, etc.
I can't stand when swatches are like that. I DO love swatches that are descriptive...like "Over UD PP" "Applied wet" "One swipe"....etc.

I don't think I'll ever buy any of the shadows, since I have brands which I love and that don't disappoint. Now, maybe if it all gets reformulated and you guys are all, "OMG BEST EYESHADOW IN THE HISTORY OF EVERRR!" Well, then maybe, lol.

I think the main reason I fell for the chiapet stick was because I don't believe I have seen anything quite like it, and I love contouring....and it just seems like such a convenient and cool idea. That and the reviews seem good. Speaking of that thing...today is the last day of the shipping time, so theoretically I should be [finally] getting that damn thing. I really hope the product is awesome, I really want to like it! =p


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *katelynbby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So I found a ton of reviews and swatches of EM Cosmetics Life Palletes and the Moment Pallete New Year's Countdown here: http://www.theraeviewer.com/2013/12/em-michelle-phan-life-palette-moment-in.html

This is the reason I don't trust arm swatches, to be honest.  While her review was very thorough and professional, I can't help but give a sidelong look at those obviously built-up swatches.  It's good to know a color can't be built, I guess, but still.  Yeah, I totally want to apply multiple, heavy pressure swipes of a product onto my d_elicate eyelid_ with my oily and textured fingertip to get decent and even color payoff.  It's why I like to see arm swatches accompanied by descriptions that let me know how the product was applied, including: the tools, wet or dry, how many swipes, the pressure, primer or base or bare skin, etc.

@katelynbby - I think there was a past conversation on her reviews because she doesn't do a single swipe with the swatch (which would give a person an accurate view if the item was pigmented or not). She does swipe it several times to build the color up and in a past EM post you could see that.


----------



## katelynbby (Dec 18, 2013)

I tried the Holiday Life Moment Whose Name Is Really Kinda Too Long again today, with a different eye look.  I redact my original statement that the cranberry shadow is too sheer to work as a lid shade.  It can be patted on the lids with good color, you just have to be skilled and careful when you blend it into the crease, since it blends away very easily into near nothing.  I wore it as a lid shade with the lightest gold champagne color on the inner corner of the eye (with the Sunshine Waterliner smudged underneath as a base), the peach on the brow bone and the sparkling black as a very light shade on the crease and upper outer v of the eye.  I also patted a thin wash of the bronze gold over the cranberry to give it a bit of oomph and then carried that shade along my lower lash line.  Simple, wingless black liquid liner and the lipstick and gloss on the lips to finish the look.  I liked it a lot, but the two palest shades still take a lot of work to make them show, ditto for the black shadow, and I had a TON of glitter fallout.  As I did the first time, I did wear these colors over my Benefit Stay Don't Stray Primer and spritzed a setting spray over them.  They didn't crease but they sort of look muddy and I have no idea how, but kind of curdled after a couple of hours.  ????

The lipstick was super disappointing.  Very, very dry -drier than a lipliner and cannot be worn on its own.  Looked fantastic with the gloss worn over it, but both faded in under an hour, and unevenly at that.  I didn't bother taking the pallete with me for touch ups since there is no brush that fits inside it and I HATE having my make-up brushes roll around and dirty up the inside of my purse, otherwise I could have touched up the lip-product.  (Also, I had to have a lipbrush for it, since I dislike sticking my fingers in panned products).


----------



## slinka (Dec 18, 2013)

IT FINALLY CAME. Good lawd. So, it gets dark early, and it was kinda muggy out, but here's the pics of the chiaroscuro stick in Fair. I'm about the fairest of the fair, btw. =p
 

Alright, so the package was left down the mountain. I tore into it immediately while in the minivan, so these pics are inside of my van, lol. Yes, the black bubble mailer is ugly. Oh well.



I was wondering how it would be packaged- turns out everything was just tossed in the mailer. No matter- nothing dinged or damaged from what I can tell (Only things bent up was the shipping slip). Here's the contents of the bag o' wonder:






I ordered two chiaroscuro sticks in fair (One as a gift- My sister is a ginger too, lol.) The packaging feels sturdy enough and I actually like the look of it alright. It's...sleek, I guess is the word. Here's what it looks like.








Here are swatches on my super pale arm! (Had to use this arm 'cause my other one is covered by the burning giraffe (Salvador dali) lol. No primer, no nothing- Just me skin. I swiped it once with a normal pressure. I did more swipes next to the original line of highlight, because I wanted it to be thicker so you can differentiate it from my scars/skin. All in natural light outside- but the sun was trying to start setting...I'll take more pictures tomorrow in bright sunlight.






I then decided that my arm is a mangled mess and just swatched on the back of my hand:




I have yet to wear it on my face, but I can't wait. I'm planning on doing a look later, so I'll use it if I do. Just on my arm, it applied so smoothly and the pigmentation seems legit. It blended very easily with my fingers and it's buildable. I do think this would need to be set with a powder to keep it from transferring- but I set everything with powder always so I might be a bit biased- but when I rubbed it off, most of it came off fairly easily. The highlight is a really pretty shade- It's comparable to my Laura mercier highlighter powder, but less shimmery. I'm so excited to wear this on my face! lol.
So far, so good for the chiapet stick!


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 18, 2013)

LOL By 3:30 PM (which is the time the twins get home from elementary school) the sun is setting and by 4 PM it's pitch black unless there is a full moon. Sun rises shortly after 7:30 AM but doesn't really get bright until 10 AM. I've always imagined this is what it's like living in Alaska. lol I know the UK is higher north than we are and next year will be living in the Boston area and that's further south. I'm going to miss summer here though - sunrises are 4 AM (due north) and doesn't set until past 9 PM.


----------



## slinka (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  LOL By 3:30 PM (which is the time the twins get home from elementary school) the sun is setting and by 4 PM it's pitch black unless there is a full moon. Sun rises shortly after 7:30 AM but doesn't really get bright until 10 AM. I've always imagined this is what it's like living in Alaska. lol I know the UK is higher north than we are and next year will be living in the Boston area and that's further south. I'm going to miss summer here though - sunrises are 4 AM (due north) and doesn't set until past 9 PM.
I don't mind longer dark hours- but it does still trip me out. In Texas, I don't remember it getting dark this early! Oh well. It gets bright around 6:30am....boooooo. not that the little one lets me sleep in anyways/...but still. 
p.S.- I hate daylight savings time change. UGH. &lt;/end mini rant&gt;


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 18, 2013)

LOL I hate it in the spring when we lose that hour, love it in the fall when we gain it. If we didn't have it then the sun wouldn't be up until after 8:30 AM but it would set after 4:30 PM.


----------



## slinka (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  LOL I hate it in the spring when we lose that hour, love it in the fall when we gain it. If we didn't have it then the sun wouldn't be up until after 8:30 AM but it would set after 4:30 PM.
All I know is that if my iphone didn't reset itself during the change...I'd remain an hour off until it evened out later in the year haha


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 18, 2013)

LOL Ditto!


----------



## Spazkatt (Dec 18, 2013)

My Cyber Moday order arrived today, which was both of the life moment palettes.  So UPS had to contact me because em had messed up my address, the one from Black Friday arrived just fine. Luckily my DH is friendly with the lady who works at UPS so she had a phone number for us and I got my package delivered instead of it being shipped back.  Also, it looked like they threw the palettes in the box as quickly as they could, the tissue paper was ripped to shreds. So, Michelle said in a recent video that she just loves great packaging, but I am really not impressed with the packaging for her line. I am really wondering what the point of having that stupid flap with hook and loop closures on top of the box if you can't even see what colors are in the palette, I mean it's just the white cover of the palette...Oh and the fact that brush doesn't even FIT in the palette is just plain dumb!  OK rant over. The colors of the palettes do look really pretty I will try to post swatches when I have some time.


----------



## slinka (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Spazkatt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My Cyber Moday order arrived today, which was both of the life moment palettes.  So UPS had to contact me because em had messed up my address, the one from Black Friday arrived just fine. Luckily my DH is friendly with the lady who works at UPS so she had a phone number for us and I got my package delivered instead of it being shipped back.  Also, it looked like they threw the palettes in the box as quickly as they could, the tissue paper was ripped to shreds. So, Michelle said in a recent video that she just loves great packaging, but I am really not impressed with the packaging for her line. I am really wondering what the point of having that stupid flap with hook and loop closures on top of the box if you can't even see what colors are in the palette, I mean it's just the white cover of the palette...Oh and the fact that brush doesn't even FIT in the palette is just plain dumb!  OK rant over. The colors of the palettes do look really pretty I will try to post swatches when I have some time.
At least you got tissue paper! lol

And I remember someone else saying that the brush doesn't fit into the palette....I honestly don't get that....nope.


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 18, 2013)

My order from EM also came today and it was wrapped in a single piece of tissue paper and in a black bubble mailer. Thankfully nothing was squashed.

As for the In The Moment palettes. I realized that these are "filled travel palettes". Unlike the other mini shadow palettes these In The Moments are what I've said in the past would probably better - a single quadrant of colors that can be changed out. I think I mentioned that I think if they priced it at $25 per palette it would be a better price despite the fact that four (which would equal one main Life Palette) would be $25 more but they can do deals where if you buy three you get one free. These are instead priced at $29 which is $4 more than I think these should be priced at but at least it's a size I like and it does confirm to me that the main Life Palettes are just too big and bulky for my tastes.

I like the mirror in The Moment Palette and I like that it's portable. As for the brush, no, it doesn't fit inside the compact but for those with a Life Palette and a Travel Palette would probably realize that the brush in TMP is the same brush. (I've misplaced mine from the Life Palette so I can't double check unless I refer to my past pictures.)

At this time I hope there will be more TMP that are more customizable but at the $25 price instead of $29 price.


----------



## Spazkatt (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  My order from EM also came today and it was wrapped in a single piece of tissue paper and in a black bubble mailer. Thankfully nothing was squashed.

As for the In The Moment palettes. I realized that these are "filled travel palettes". Unlike the other mini shadow palettes these In The Moments are what I've said in the past would probably better - a single quadrant of colors that can be changed out. I think I mentioned that I think if they priced it at $25 per palette it would be a better price despite the fact that four (which would equal one main Life Palette) would be $25 more but they can do deals where if you buy three you get one free. These are instead priced at $29 which is $4 more than I think these should be priced at but at least it's a size I like and it does confirm to me that the main Life Palettes are just too big and bulky for my tastes.

I like the mirror in The Moment Palette and I like that it's portable. As for the brush, no, it doesn't fit inside the compact but for those with a Life Palette and a Travel Palette would probably realize that the brush in TMP is the same brush. (I've misplaced mine from the Life Palette so I can't double check unless I refer to my past pictures.)

At this time I hope there will be more TMP that are more customizable but at the $25 price instead of $29 price.
All great points! If I hadn't have gotten these buy one get one, and paid full price for each I probably would be returning them.


----------



## Prtylitlesyko (Dec 18, 2013)

[@]Spazkatt[/@] I had the same thought after I swatched my palette, if I hadn't paid for both of them less than the cost of one, they'd be going back. When I first swatched them I was impressed, but I seemed to have forgotten that there's a big difference between finger and brush, and none of my brushes liked these palettes. And talk about fallout everywhere, if I ever used this, I'd have to do my entire face including concealer after applying and cleanup. Way too much work. Not to mention, they don't blend well and look muddy like someone else said. These are the type of shadows I like to call tap on shadows, for use with fingers only


----------



## Prtylitlesyko (Dec 18, 2013)

You know, I just don't understand why these shadows are so bad. Like I really don't get it. With a company like L'Oreal at it's back, with all those resources, and this being a new creation where they could have done just about anything they wanted, not to mention a built in fanbase, this should have been a slam dunk. Instead,it comes off like some barely thought out high schoolers class project.


----------



## Spazkatt (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Prtylitlesyko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

You know, I just don't understand why these shadows are so bad. Like I really don't get it. With a company like L'Oreal at it's back, with all those resources, and this being a new creation where they could have done just about anything they wanted, not to mention a built in fanbase, this should have been a slam dunk. Instead,it comes off like some barely thought out high schoolers class project.
Exactly!


----------



## katelynbby (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Prtylitlesyko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

@Spazkatt

I had the same thought after I swatched my palette, if I hadn't paid for both of them less than the cost of one, they'd be going back. When I first swatched them I was impressed, but I seemed to have forgotten that there's a big difference between finger and brush, and none of my brushes liked these palettes. And talk about fallout everywhere, if I ever used this, I'd have to do my entire face including concealer after applying and cleanup. Way too much work. Not to mention, they don't blend well and look muddy like someone else said. These are the type of shadows I like to call tap on shadows, for use with fingers only

In which case it is no surprise that MP seems to only use her fingers to apply literally anything in the EM line in her recent videos.

Quote: You know, I just don't understand why these shadows are so bad. Like I really don't get it.

I think part of it is that they developed too many shades at once.  They created the six 24-shadow apiece Life Palletes, around fifteen Shade Play Palletes with 6 colors in each [if they are all unique shades, then that's 234 eyeshadow colors developed by a brand new line right there] PLUS the two Moment palletse and the Shadow Facets Top coats.  Doing swatching and quality control, you'd eventually just let poor product pass inspection due to the monotony of the task.  Not to mention, would you even have time as the launch date looms to remake the larger number of duds that would come in a sample of shadows that big?

Man, cleaning my Holiday Pallete is getting annoying. That bleeding black gets everywhere, including into the little notches in the corners where the pallet magnetizes shut.


----------



## LaffingCow (Dec 18, 2013)

Here are my thoughts on the line thus farâ€¦

*Waterliners:* _(Purchased in Midnight Black, In the Nude, Ro's Gold, Chocolate Dream)_ the black and brown eyeliners are alright, I think the best thing about them is that they apply so easily to the lid, like it literally glides on. I haven't put them on my waterline, but I have put them on my lash line. When I do this they transfer over and then have a tendency to smudge. *Ro's Gold *was purchased under the impression it would help open up my eyes, but well one, I had to swipe it so many times on my waterline to even get it to show up and two, when it did it didn't do crap for my eyes. This isn't Em's fault though, I just assume it doesn't go with my skin tone or something. Stupid contrast in Michelle's videos totally misleading me. The *in the nude *shade helps open up my eyes a bit more, but I also have to really layer that on just to get it to show up. Both colors apply streakily on the water line and I found with in the nude after a few hours of application, the formula starts to flake off and just hang out on my eyelashes... so that's not cool. I'm satisfied with the *Midnight Black* and *Chocolate Dream,* the other colors I'm not that thrilled about. Wish they had white instead. 

*TLDWR;*


Applies nicely 
Long staying power
Doesn't smudge (in my case it did only on the lashline, not the waterline)
Lighter colors take more effort to apply to waterline
Flaking occurs, I assume from over application

*Lipsticks: *_(Purchased in Nine to Five, Uptown, Wine Stain, Be Mine, Nude Lace)_ Ok, so my first color *Nine to Five *was an absolute disappointment. First the color was completely off from the site and it just looked like a hot pink mess on my lips (I have medium beige skin so you can imagine how bad that looked). I was really upset about that because the color looked like it had some salmon in it and I dunno, maybe I'm just not good at picking colors. So the color was off. Also, the creamy matte gallery was advertised as being a matte lipstick with a moisturizing base, but omg this lipstick was far from that. It was so chalky and hard to put on. I even had lipbalm on and it was like try to rub a crayon across my lips. I thought maybe I put it on wrong or something, but the lipstick was just so drying on my lips it was painful. I returned it. *Uptown* was another disaster in terms of color, I don't know why I thought it would have a hint of mauve in it, but it didn't. Just another hot pink color. Interestly, this was from the Creamy Matte gallery and it performed MUCH better than *nine to five*, I'm beginning to think the former lipstick came from a bad batch or something. *Wine Stain *is amazing on me and is a really nice shade of red. From the name of the color I thought it would have a purple undertone, but it's actually bluish. Still gorgeous and it is also from the creamy matte gallery and performed really well. Matte, but moisturizing. *Be Mine *and *Nude Lace* are from the Creamy Classic gallery and both are creamy, moisturizing and very light. The *Be Mine *shade and it's swatch online is nothing like it is in person... so they really need to fix that. I was expecting a really heavy, deep red, but it's a little brighter than that. *The Nude Lace* is nice, I don't ever really have problems with nudes... so yeah. 

*TLDWR;*


Applies nicely 
First lipstick from the matte gallery was terrible, but the lipsticks thereafter were really nice
Swatch colors online not true to color
Creamy and moisturizing and light
Beautiful shades if you can get the right color for you
Not a lot of product

*Chiaroscuro: *_(Purchased in Medium Tones) _I am a Natural Beige, or 220 in Maybeline's FIT Me liquid foundation. While I am not fair skinned, light skinned or even dark skinned, I know I have a medium undertone. I have not used this product THAT much (maybe like 3 times) since purchase so I don't have MUCH to say about it. But I feel like it doesn't really show up on my skin, well the contouring part at least. I wonder if maybe I should have gotten the darkest color, but I think that would be too much. I don't think I should apply more of it to show up because then that'll just be a disaster. If anything, the contouring side is exactly my skin color so it doesn't really help. It's either that or I don't know how to contour (lol). The formula is creamy, buttery and very easy to apply. I do worry for when the time comes when the tip wears down and I just have this flat surface to apply with. Gonna be hard to contour my nose with that. The highlighting part actually does its job and I do appreciate its performance. I just wish I could say the same for the contouring side. 
 

*TLDWR;*


Has a creamy, butter finish. Easy to apply 
Highlighter half performs really well, has a shimmer to it from glitter I guess.. which I could do without though
Contouring side is not true to color and while blendable, manages to blend straight into my skin tone!
Compact and convenient, if that's what they were going for then they win on that.

*Final Verdict:*

*&gt; Was I satisfied with my products overall?*

I really love the lipsticks. But I am a lipstick whore so that would have been expected. I'm glad that the lipsticks I bought later redeemed themselves because I read so many good things about them online. The waterliners, I'm to entirely sure of how I feel. The lighter colors were sort of a disappointment in terms of performance and color. I bought the chiaroscuro because it made contouring and highlighting easy, but the contouring side seems to be a miss. I will keep using it and see if maybe it's improper application or something. I think my confidence in the lipsticks is making me lead toward purchasing from the brand again, but I'm not even sure what I would buy, aside from more lipsticks. 

*&gt; Would I purchase from them again?*

I would say the lipsticks, but I've never had any mid-ranged or high end brands... so I don't know if I can justify the price. I currently only have Revlon, Nyx, Avon, NYC and the Face Shop in my arsenal and those don't even come close in terms of pricing. So for now I would say that I would wait for a sale, because I've gotten the same quality from my current brands and therefore don't see a reason to spend more. ESPECIALLY when Em's lipsticks have less product. My customer service experience was terrible, and I hate them so that also doesn't help. In short, I'd only repurchase if they had a 50% off sale or another BOGO deal. 

*&gt; Would you recommend it to anyone?*

I'd recommend it to my richer friends I guess (lol). Like I've always been saying, Michelle's Phan's fanbase is young and this brand's line seems to be modeled to convenience beginners and newbies at makeup. For those reasons, I don't really understand the price. In theory, the life palette and its coinciding videos are a great idea. Here are your colors, this is a look you can do, bam. But the price point while reasonable if you break the palette down, is also too much for someone to shell out in one purchase. Especially if they want to buy lipsticks or waterliners as well. In terms of quality and customer service, the brand does not live up to its pricing or its luxury title. I wouldn't really recommend this brand to any of my friends or family because in my experience thus far the only good thing is that the lipsticks are the best thing. And you can always get dupes of those lipsticks (i.e., Be Mine looks surprisingly similiar to my Avon's Ultra Color, Spiced Apricot) so no point in exclusively recommending Em for that.

This brand has the tools to do well in the long run. It's all a matter of listening to customer critiques and making changes to make it perform better. They also need to figure out how much they want to sell their products for because having all these sales and calling yourself luxury doesn't make sense.


----------



## slinka (Dec 18, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LaffingCow* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Here are my thoughts on the line thus farâ€¦

*Waterliners:* _(Purchased in Midnight Black, In the Nude, Ro's Gold, Chocolate Dream)_ the black and brown eyeliners are alright, I think the best thing about them is that they apply so easily to the lid, like it literally glides on. I haven't put them on my waterline, but I have put them on my lash line. When I do this they transfer over and then have a tendency to smudge. *Ro's Gold *was purchased under the impression it would help open up my eyes, but well one, I had to swipe it so many times on my waterline to even get it to show up and two, when it did it didn't do crap for my eyes. This isn't Em's fault though, I just assume it doesn't go with my skin tone or something. Stupid contrast in Michelle's videos totally misleading me. The *in the nude *shade helps open up my eyes a bit more, but I also have to really layer that on just to get it to show up. Both colors apply streakily on the water line and I found with in the nude after a few hours of application, the formula starts to flake off and just hang out on my eyelashes... so that's not cool. I'm satisfied with the *Midnight Black* and *Chocolate Dream,* the other colors I'm not that thrilled about. Wish they had white instead.

*TLDWR;*


Applies nicely
Long staying power
Doesn't smudge (in my case it did only on the lashline, not the waterline)
Lighter colors take more effort to apply to waterline
Flaking occurs, I assume from over application

*Lipsticks: *_(Purchased in Nine to Five, Uptown, Wine Stain, Be Mine, Nude Lace)_ Ok, so my first color *Nine to Five *was an absolute disappointment. First the color was completely off from the site and it just looked like a hot pink mess on my lips (I have medium beige skin so you can imagine how bad that looked). I was really upset about that because the color looked like it had some salmon in it and I dunno, maybe I'm just not good at picking colors. So the color was off. Also, the creamy matte gallery was advertised as being a matte lipstick with a moisturizing base, but omg this lipstick was far from that. It was so chalky and hard to put on. I even had lipbalm on and it was like try to rub a crayon across my lips. I thought maybe I put it on wrong or something, but the lipstick was just so drying on my lips it was painful. I returned it. *Uptown* was another disaster in terms of color, I don't know why I thought it would have a hint of mauve in it, but it didn't. Just another hot pink color. Interestly, this was from the Creamy Matte gallery and it performed MUCH better than *nine to five*, I'm beginning to think the former lipstick came from a bad batch or something. *Wine Stain *is amazing on me and is a really nice shade of red. From the name of the color I thought it would have a purple undertone, but it's actually bluish. Still gorgeous and it is also from the creamy matte gallery and performed really well. Matte, but moisturizing. *Be Mine *and *Nude Lace* are from the Creamy Classic gallery and both are creamy, moisturizing and very light. The *Be Mine *shade and it's swatch online is nothing like it is in person... so they really need to fix that. I was expecting a really heavy, deep red, but it's a little brighter than that. *The Nude Lace* is nice, I don't ever really have problems with nudes... so yeah.

*TLDWR;*


Applies nicely
First lipstick from the matte gallery was terrible, but the lipsticks thereafter were really nice
Swatch colors online not true to color
Creamy and moisturizing and light
Beautiful shades if you can get the right color for you
Not a lot of product

*Chiaroscuro: *_(Purchased in Medium Tones) _I am a Natural Beige, or 220 in Maybeline's FIT Me liquid foundation. While I am not fair skinned, light skinned or even dark skinned, I know I have a medium undertone. I have not used this product THAT much (maybe like 3 times) since purchase so I don't have MUCH to say about it. But I feel like it doesn't really show up on my skin, well the contouring part at least. I wonder if maybe I should have gotten the darkest color, but I think that would be too much. I don't think I should apply more of it to show up because then that'll just be a disaster. If anything, the contouring side is exactly my skin color so it doesn't really help. It's either that or I don't know how to contour (lol). The formula is creamy, buttery and very easy to apply. I do worry for when the time comes when the tip wears down and I just have this flat surface to apply with. Gonna be hard to contour my nose with that. The highlighting part actually does its job and I do appreciate its performance. I just wish I could say the same for the contouring side. 
 

*TLDWR;*


Has a creamy, butter finish. Easy to apply
Highlighter half performs really well, has a shimmer to it from glitter I guess.. which I could do without though
Contouring side is not true to color and while blendable, manages to blend straight into my skin tone!
Compact and convenient, if that's what they were going for then they win on that.

*Final Verdict:*

*&gt; Was I satisfied with my products overall?*

I really love the lipsticks. But I am a lipstick whore so that would have been expected. I'm glad that the lipsticks I bought later redeemed themselves because I read so many good things about them online. The waterliners, I'm to entirely sure of how I feel. The lighter colors were sort of a disappointment in terms of performance and color. I bought the chiaroscuro because it made contouring and highlighting easy, but the contouring side seems to be a miss. I will keep using it and see if maybe it's improper application or something. I think my confidence in the lipsticks is making me lead toward purchasing from the brand again, but I'm not even sure what I would buy, aside from more lipsticks.

*&gt; Would I purchase from them again?*

I would say the lipsticks, but I've never had any mid-ranged or high end brands... so I don't know if I can justify the price. I currently only have Revlon, Nyx, Avon, NYC and the Face Shop in my arsenal and those don't even come close in terms of pricing. So for now I would say that I would wait for a sale, because I've gotten the same quality from my current brands and therefore don't see a reason to spend more. ESPECIALLY when Em's lipsticks have less product. My customer service experience was terrible, and I hate them so that also doesn't help. In short, I'd only repurchase if they had a 50% off sale or another BOGO deal.

*&gt; Would you recommend it to anyone?*

I'd recommend it to my richer friends I guess (lol). Like I've always been saying, Michelle's Phan's fanbase is young and this brand's line seems to be modeled to convenience beginners and newbies at makeup. For those reasons, I don't really understand the price. In theory, the life palette and its coinciding videos are a great idea. Here are your colors, this is a look you can do, bam. But the price point while reasonable if you break the palette down, is also too much for someone to shell out in one purchase. Especially if they want to buy lipsticks or waterliners as well. In terms of quality and customer service, the brand does not live up to its pricing or its luxury title. I wouldn't really recommend this brand to any of my friends or family because in my experience thus far the only good thing is that the lipsticks are the best thing. And you can always get dupes of those lipsticks (i.e., Be Mine looks surprisingly similiar to my Avon's Ultra Color, Spiced Apricot) so no point in exclusively recommending Em for that.

This brand has the tools to do well in the long run. It's all a matter of listening to customer critiques and making changes to make it perform better. They also need to figure out how much they want to sell their products for because having all these sales and calling yourself luxury doesn't make sense.
Do you think maybe a darker shade of the chiaroscuro would've shown up? Idk, I'm ghost-white so anything darker than say, white-out shows up on me, lol.


----------



## LaffingCow (Dec 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Do you think maybe a darker shade of the chiaroscuro would've shown up? Idk, I'm ghost-white so anything darker than say, white-out shows up on me, lol.

I don't know, the online swatch of dark tones look too dark and I was concerned about it looking muddy on me. I tried layering on more of the product yesterday, but it showed rather faintly and just felt terrible lol.


----------



## lorizav (Dec 19, 2013)

Got my 2 lip balms yesterday packaged in a huge box full of tissue paper. Go figure


----------



## viccckyhoang (Dec 19, 2013)

The eyebrow pencil is coming today (that took forever because of a "train derailment") and then the chiaroscuro is coming tomorrow. I can finally play with all of the stuff soon!!!


----------



## slinka (Dec 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LaffingCow* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
I don't know, the online swatch of dark tones look too dark and I was concerned about it looking muddy on me. I tried layering on more of the product yesterday, but it showed rather faintly and just felt terrible lol.
Well hey- we all know how reliable the online colors are, lol! I guess it wouldn't hurt to exchange it? Idk, that's your call if it's worth the trouble .=p I guess I would, just to see if the shade would work, since the little stick is kinda cool, if the colors work  /emoticons/smil[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## slinka (Dec 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *viccckyhoang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  The eyebrow pencil is coming today (that took forever because of a "train derailment") and then the chiaroscuro is coming tomorrow. I can finally play with all of the stuff soon!!!
...train derailment?

Even if that's not true...kudos to them for the imagination behind the lie, lol.


----------



## slinka (Dec 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lorizav* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Got my 2 lip balms yesterday packaged in a huge box full of tissue paper. Go figure
How dare you hog all of the tissue paper! lol.

The consistency of the packaging is so odd. Whatever, EM....guess I'm not _luxurious_ enough for the nice packaging, lol.


----------



## LaffingCow (Dec 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Well hey- we all know how reliable the online colors are, lol! I guess it wouldn't hurt to exchange it? Idk, that's your call if it's worth the trouble .=p I guess I would, just to see if the shade would work, since the little stick is kinda cool, if the colors work  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
They won't honor an exchange despite it being clearly written on their website. 

I was told that I could return the product and then repurchase. I was like that is not an exchange and I am not paying full price for this product.


----------



## slinka (Dec 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *LaffingCow* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  They won't honor an exchange despite it being clearly written on their website.

I was told that I could return the product and then repurchase. I was like that is not an exchange and I am not paying full price for this product.
OH YEAH- I wonder if they ever _really_ re-wrote their return policy. Methinks they did not. But I'm too lazy to look.

OH! Which reminds me of this:





This guy had complained that his order had got cancelled and was wanting to get the sale price after the fact, just a little background info. This was michelle's response. I have no idea if it actually ever happened (her keeping her word, that is)....but, hey....you might could stir the pot and get an exchange lol. And yes- I wouldn't pay full price for anything on the site. Not at the price they are asking currently, anyways.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Dec 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  ...train derailment?

Even if that's not true...kudos to them for the imagination behind the lie, lol.

yeah it wasn't EMs fault though; UPS wrote it on the tracking page but my Chiaroscuro (shipped later) wasn't affected by the 'train derailment' haha


----------



## slinka (Dec 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *viccckyhoang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
yeah it wasn't EMs fault though; UPS wrote it on the tracking page but my Chiaroscuro (shipped later) wasn't affected by the 'train derailment' haha
haha, that's nuts!


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 19, 2013)

Was that the train that derailed on December 1 in NY?


----------



## katelynbby (Dec 19, 2013)

Got my order early this morning: Chiaroscuro C/H Stick, Shade Play EP in Shanghai Lavenders, Creamy Color Classic Lipstick in Misty Mauve and the Waterliner in Ros Gold.

Okay seriously typing some of these overly wordy product names is going to give me carpel tunnel. :/

*First Impressions:*

_Packaging:_  Came in a box with some stiff brown paper and each items was wrapped in pink tissue.  Very messily, though.  I guess a better word is each item was _wadded_ up in tissue paper and there were no logo stickers. I can tell from how they are placed in the box that they shifted around a lot.  As usual, the outer packaging for each product is quite pretty, shame it looks like something a 3 year old packed and shipped to a relative when you open the box.  They need to switch out brown paper for bubble wrap or those big air filled packets Ulta and Sephora and literally everyone else uses.  I did not receive the samples promised at check-out.  Some consistent quality in the packaging and shipping would be nice.

_Chiaroscuro Contour and Highlighter Stick in Medium_:  While the matte contouring shade doesn't have quite the intense yellow tone to it that I feared, I can already tell that the highlighter is too dark to act as an "anywhere" highlighter on my skin: it is going to have to be a shimmering bronzer product for me.  This is a shame.  I want to contour and highlight, not bronze.  Actually, I am kinda stumped as to why there is any attempt at a flesh tone in the highlighter at all, considering the shimmer.  Just use rose gold, champagne, pale shimmer, etc.  If it was a matte highlighter (which I would have preferred so that I could wear it under foundation), I guess I could kinda understand why they attempted to make them skin tone shades.

_Shade Play in Shanghai Lavenders:_  Oh my god, I really really really hope the colors are true to the pan and pigmented, because these colors are so gorgeous.  The purples are perfectly neutral and distinct from one another, every bit as beautiful as pictured on the site.  And that center shade?  The site does it no justice, it is the most fantastic looking ulta-sublte duochrome mauve and gold-toned taupe.  However, even if the shadows are perfect, the full price of this pallete, with 6 shadows (and brushes that fit, finally!  Yes, I will apply with better brushes, but I like having these fit in the pallete for touch-ups) is *$38*... YIKES.  With the 40% off discount I paid $22, which is closer to what I feel these should cost, 25-30 dollars at most.  I would consider these palettes to truly be EM Cosmetics' most unreasonably overpriced product on principle of size and comparable palletes alone.  Naked Basics by UD has six shadows and is only $27, and once again, is a well known type of product from an established brand.

_Creamy Color Classic Lipstick in Misty Mauve_:  I have no idea in what universe this is considered a mauve, even a warm mauve.  What was pictured was a cool, lilac purply mauve, maybe a hint of berry... what I see in front of me is a deep, warm brownish nude color with the slightest hint of grapefruit pink in the right light.  What the actual eff.  Getting a color that was more of a baby pink would make more sense considering what was pictured on the site.

Here is what is pictured on EM's site for Misty Mauve:





IRL it looks like what is pictured for Be Mine, just _slightly_ less vibrant:





So if you want Be Mine, pick up Misty Mauve I guess. I legit held up my tube of MM to my computer screen with Be Mine on it and laughed.

_Waterliner Intense Color Eyeliner in Ros Gold_:  Looks like what was pictured on the site, have yet to see if the color on the waterline matches how it looks in MP's videos, which I doubt considering how overexposed and shopped those videos are.  I hope it shows up at all, and I hope that if it does, it is a genuine antique rose gold color, and not just a warm bronze.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Dec 19, 2013)

The 'train derailment' _"HAPPENED"_ in Kansas haha so I'm really unsure.


----------



## katelynbby (Dec 19, 2013)

*I've been playing with the _Shade Play_ pallete all day, and am underwhelmed.  The biggest taupe color and the small lavender matte color are fantastic, but the other colors are sheer or indistinct from one another on the lid.  Overall the texture of these shadows, while better than the Holiday Life Pallete, are still just rather dry and powdery.

_*Misty Mauve _appears more purple once applied to the lip, but still a far cry from what is pictured.

*The _Chiaroscuro_ contour was too yellow on the skin, I'm not even sure how that would work on a medium toned person.  I did like that it blended away to nearly nothing but still being present enough to look like a shade, which is what I want a contour to do.  The highlight was fine, actually, quite pretty.  But quality highlighters are a dime a dozen, so whatevs. 

_*Ros Gold_ actually showed up on the waterline, but was patchy and flaky on the lid and inner corner, and wasn't rich enough in color to look like much on the waterliner.  My waterline looked vaguely pink, not really like it was covered in molten rose gold shine as shown in MP's videos.

I just went through and wrote reviews for every single product I have tried so far, with really only the Creamy Color Matte Lipstick in Honey Honey being the fully positive one.  I tried to be as thorough, fair and professional as I could, so let's see if they actually get posted.

Some of the reviews on the eyeshadow products make me lol.  I PUT IT ON MY ARM AND IT LOOKED GOOD MUST BE A GREAT PRODUCT I LOVE IT LOL.  So many of those reviews basically state that they haven't even worn the products yet, they just think they look pretty in the package. Do half these people even know what good eyeshadow _should_ look and feel like?


----------



## slinka (Dec 19, 2013)

> Some of the reviews on the eyeshadow products make me lol.Â  I PUT IT ON MY ARM AND IT LOOKED GOOD MUST BE A GREAT PRODUCT I LOVE IT LOL.Â  So many of those reviews basically state that they haven't even worn the products yet, they just think they look pretty in the package. Do half these people even know what good eyeshadow _should_ look and feel like?


 I am fully convinced it is just 11-12 yr olds writing those. They don't know squat. Lol


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 19, 2013)

@slinka - unfortunately no.


----------



## slinka (Dec 19, 2013)

> @slinka - unfortunately no.


 Oh lawdy.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Dec 19, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *katelynbby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
I just went through and wrote reviews for every single product I have tried so far, with really only the Creamy Color Matte Lipstick in Honey Honey being the fully positive one.  I tried to be as thorough, fair and professional as I could, so let's see if they actually get posted.

Some of the reviews on the eyeshadow products make me lol.  I PUT IT ON MY ARM AND IT LOOKED GOOD MUST BE A GREAT PRODUCT I LOVE IT LOL.  So many of those reviews basically state that they haven't even worn the products yet, they just think they look pretty in the package. Do half these people even know what good eyeshadow _should_ look and feel like?

that's the problem with writing reviews nowadays.. it's just not swatching but actually using it! that's why I'm trying to incorporate looks into reviews for 2014!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## slinka (Dec 19, 2013)

> that's the problem with writing reviews nowadays.. it's just not swatching but actually using it!Â that's why I'm trying to incorporate looks into reviews for 2014!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 Yes! It's one thing to see it on just a swatch...it's a whole 'nother beast when it comes to how long it wears, pigments/blendability on your face, etc.


----------



## katelynbby (Dec 21, 2013)

EM Cosmetics has just released make-up brushes.  They are 20-30 dollars a pop and nothing about them looks particularly unique (the shape on that lip brush looks awful, but I like angled and tapered lip brushes, not flat).  There also appears to be no way to buy them as a set or with a case, you just buy them individually. 

Okay, let's see how long it takes them to fill the product pages up with bogus and idiotic sounding reviews!


----------



## slinka (Dec 21, 2013)

"LOL these were just released and OMG they are like so good! I can't wait to use them when I convince my mom to buy them for me. Michelle is totes my inspiration and ILYSM!"

"I put these on my arm and they were kinda soft. so ...5 STARS!"


----------



## KittenZ (Dec 21, 2013)

> "LOL these were just released and OMG they are like so good! I can't wait to use them when I convince my mom to buy them for me. Michelle is totes my inspiration and ILYSM!" "I put these on my arm and they were kinda soft. so ...5 STARS!"


 Hahahahahaha! Too funny lol.


----------



## katelynbby (Dec 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  "LOL these were just released and OMG they are like so good! I can't wait to use them when I convince my mom to buy them for me. Michelle is totes my inspiration and ILYSM!"

"I put these on my arm and they were kinda soft. so ...5 STARS!"

They should hire you to write reviews  XD


----------



## slinka (Dec 21, 2013)

Those brushes that were just released? Had they taken me up on my offer to be their creative genius, you'd have beautiful cat-shaped brush handles lol.

And my reviews would be amazing. Seriously EM, you're missing out on some serious talent here.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Deareux (Dec 21, 2013)

Or makeup brushes that look like this:


----------



## slinka (Dec 21, 2013)

Oh my...those are spectacular! Funny thing is, I've actually had lots of ideas for handles lol. Maybe I should actually make some =p
I want some that are based on my dream shoes that I'll never acquire:




Those would be some amazing brushes. *drool*


----------



## katelynbby (Dec 21, 2013)

I'd make dual ended brushes, only one end is a narrow, smaller type of brush that has a cap on it, that way you don't have two exposed brush ends, but the end that can be capped won't be large enough to have its bristles misshaped.  Like a C shadow brush on one end, a thin angled liner brush on the other.  A powder brush or foundation brush on one end, a small concealer brush on the other.  An angled fluffy brush for blush and bronzer paired with a thin lip brush.  Boom, all the brushes you need for a basic application in three tools.  Concealer, foundation, powders, eyes and brows. 

I kinda think brushes is a weird way to go for EM's newer products.  They need to work on some lip liners, a liquid foundation and some blush and bronzer duos that are not $28 for two wee pans.  I'm not sure brushes are the kind of the thing people are going to lay down fat wads of cash on unless they are already cult and luxury favorites, like MAC and Sigma, because you can get such good quality, easily accessible brushes from Real Techniques (10-15 apiece with plenty of deals on Ulta) and E.L.F's studio line ($3 apiece).  It seems kinda risky.

These brushes are so plain looking, and not in a chic, streamlined kind of way.  I would think, considering how this brand has marketed itself so far, something a bit more unique.  Maybe a full solid ivory-looking handle and white bristles, or solid platinum colored handles with a subtle bubble and sparkle looking pattern on the end, similar to the patterns used on the site, which is all layered, different shaped circles and sparkly smears and trails of color to represent their powder products. Or at least that came in a cute set to appeal to its teen demographic.  Otherwise these look like, hate to say it for the millionth time, ELF Essential brushes with black bristles.

And why is there no purchasable depotting tool?  Like that comes with the Life Palletes?  Because the Holiday Palletes need one and did not come with one. Hey!  And I just noticed the Shade Play shadow pallete pans cannot be depotted/rearranged.  Boo!


----------



## Prtylitlesyko (Dec 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *katelynbby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  EM Cosmetics has just released make-up brushes.  They are 20-30 dollars a pop and nothing about them looks particularly unique (the shape on that lip brush looks awful, but I like angled and tapered lip brushes, not flat).  There also appears to be no way to buy them as a set or with a case, you just buy them individually. 

Okay, let's see how long it takes them to fill the product pages up with bogus and idiotic sounding reviews!
Ugh!! They're coming out with new stuff?! Why don't you invest that money in fixing the sh*% that's broken? Talk about priorities, this one is glaringly only to make money.


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 21, 2013)

I posted the brushes in the Tools and Accessories forum.

https://www.makeuptalk.com/t/139867/em-michelle-phan-brushes/0_100

Personally, I wouldn't pay that much per individual brush. I just paid like $55 for a 15 piece set from Bdellium during Black Friday (normal price is like $90 retail, $60-something at IMATS) and if it weren't for that Black Friday sale I wouldn't have bought it. I've seen the set twice at IMATS and passed it even at the $60-something price tag despite knowing the brushes are fantastic. Why? Because I can't justify spending that much on brushes. I passed Billy B's brushes and I've passed on Wayne Goss brushes despite knowing his brushes are probably by Hakuhodo (Hakuhodo is made in the same town as Wayne's brushes are).


----------



## katelynbby (Dec 21, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Prtylitlesyko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ugh!! They're coming out with new stuff?! Why don't you invest that money in fixing the sh*% that's broken? Talk about priorities, this one is glaringly only to make money.
Exactly, like:

*Keeping popular items in stock and anticipating the amount that will be sold during sales.

*Various aspects of their site that don't work, including videos not loading, being asked to log in every three seconds and reports of people's reviews not showing up/ the reviews not sorting when requested.  Removing paragraph breaks and capitalization from user reviews is all sorts of awful; it misrepresents our voices.

*Improving shipping packaging; consistent securely and attractively packed orders.  No wadded up and ripped tissue paper and a piece of brown wadded paper as insulation.

*Improving Customer Service, including: honoring exchanges, consistently adhering to a fair and easily accessed returns policy, getting rid of the lower case letters in chat and email and working on mass emails and improved customer communication when things hit the fan so that their customer service reps are not inundated with calls and chat requests.  Getting a cutesy duck face smiling photo of Michelle and a lowercase typed response when you have a legitimate problem with the service feels incredibly immature and dismissive.

*Removing the _obviously fake or sponsored_ reviews from their site.  If they honestly think that the people they are marketing to cannot spot a fake post or are unaware that companies frequently pay for reviews from overseas companies in bulk, then they misunderstand their targeted audience and available demographic even more than I thought. 

It's the internet.  We investigate and share everything, and screengrab often, so sketch practices are not going to fly no matter how many comments you delete.  We are make-up tutorial and video addicts; we know what quality to expect from various price points and the blipping difference between the color payoff on a dug-in fingertip versus a brush.  And they should be _happy_ about that.  Near instant and often detailed customer feedback, and, if your product rocks, some of the best free advertising you could hope for.  Provide quality service and products and you won't need to waste time, money and resources to fake anything.  Automatically assume that your products need fake support to get the ball rolling and chances are everyone else will assume the exact same thing,

*Improving the quality of their swatches and pictures so that the pictured shades match the IRL product.  This includes labeling the arm swatches and using actual photos of the products worn on the eyes, face and lips.  Even if they do touch them up in photoshop, that's better than the, once again, _incredibly obvious _100% photoshopped lip and eye swatches they currently have on their site that are just swapped color filters over the same picture.

*Either reformulate their products, especially their eyeshadow, or lower their prices.  The Life Palletes and Shade Play Palletes are the worst offenders as far as price vs quality.

EM Cosmetics needs to build some integrity by improving their products, being more honest with customers in their advertising, and providing a consistently "luxurious" and enjoyable shopping experience.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Dec 21, 2013)

Only brushes I would spend a load of money on are Sigma brushes.. I have like 4 full sets from them and then an almost full collection of RT and some random other bits (coastal scents, elf, etc).. EM brushes are so expensive! I would like to try them but I wouldn't throw that much $ towards each individual brushes.


----------



## Prtylitlesyko (Dec 21, 2013)

$26!? Are they stupid? I don't even pay that much for my Sigma brushes, they only get bought on sale or if I have a discount code. I'm truly confuzzled by everything this company does. It's...it's almost as if they want to fail!


----------



## katelynbby (Dec 21, 2013)

EM Cosmetics has posted all but my shade play review, and oh god.

They removed all the paragraph breaks, cut my Holiday Pallete Review off midsentence and of course posted everything in lower case.  Why was there no character limit or warning on the comment system? 

Everything looks like a wall of dumb gibberish this way.


----------



## slinka (Dec 22, 2013)

> EM Cosmetics has posted all but my shade play review, and oh god. They removed all the paragraph breaks, cut my Holiday Pallete Review off midsentence and of course posted everything in lower case.Â  Why was there no character limit or warning on the comment system?Â  Everything looks like a wall of dumb gibberish this way.


 No wonder I thought the reviews were all written by 12 year olds lol


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 22, 2013)

@katelynbby, at least yours was posted, mine never was.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Dec 22, 2013)

Well I got everything in!


Arched Defining Brow Liner in Caramel and Medium Brown
Chiaroscuro in Medium
The Great Cover Up in Medium Warm and the Neutralizer
Pillow Plush in Strawberry
Waterliner in Emerald 

I wish that I would've jumped on one of the life palettes but I'm probably not missing much. It would've been great to include it in my post to make my review "complete". Hopefully I can post some swatches tonight  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 22, 2013)

They need to have another 50% off sale (or B1G1 free since it's the same thing) and couple it with another 30% to 40% off promo code. Basically 65% off (which is what the B1G1F + 30% off code was) was a good deal. I'd buy more lipsticks at that price.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Dec 22, 2013)

> They need to have another 50% off sale (or B1G1 free since it's the same thing) and couple it with another 30% to 40% off promo code. Basically 65% off (which is what the B1G1F + 30% off code was) was a good deal. I'd buy more lipsticks at that price.


 Yes please!!! Haha doubt that it would happen anytime soon though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## slinka (Dec 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  They need to have another 50% off sale (or B1G1 free since it's the same thing) and couple it with another 30% to 40% off promo code. Basically 65% off (which is what the B1G1F + 30% off code was) was a good deal. I'd buy more lipsticks at that price.
And now we'll know to expect a good 3 week wait, so no biggie, lol. Yeah, I definitely would only buy severely discounted EM. I wanted to try the lipsticks, but the only ones that I liked (well, y'know, liked the colors online...I didn't know which lipstick would actually have that color though, irl) were OOS, so oh well. I have plenty of lip product anyways. I mean really....I don't need to have ALL of the dusty rose colors. I just don't.


----------



## katelynbby (Dec 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *viccckyhoang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif


Yes please!!! Haha doubt that it would happen anytime soon though





I feel like I'm done giving EM Cosmetics chances, future sales or no.  Considering their sketchy site and the prices of their items, two shots to impress me (in any way) were more than they deserved. 

Lolz, just realized you can upvote or downvote certain reviews, and I've been having some fun.  It's not like there is _no possible way_ EM could add upvotes to certain reviews so that they will show at the top (since they automatically organize themselves with the "most helpful" reviews on top unless you specify). 

I am pretty sure that is exactly what is going down, as it would explain the many reviews that have nearly equal numbers of up and down votes in the 200+ range.  People are downvoting and EM is adding upvotes to counter them, but trying not to go overboard and look too conspicuous.


----------



## slinka (Dec 22, 2013)

I think, because I am feeling so...odd....today...(Not bad, not good- not pretty...kinda ugly, y'know- a typical girl day lol) I'm gonna try out a different wig and use my chia-stick (never got the chance....literally have put no makeup one my face for what seems like forever...probably 5 days, lol), so I can actually give a review on how it wears on the 'ol face-bits. I'll let you guys know what happens =p


----------



## LaffingCow (Dec 22, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  And now we'll know to expect a good 3 week wait, so no biggie, lol. Yeah, I definitely would only buy severely discounted EM. I wanted to try the lipsticks, but the only ones that I liked (well, y'know, liked the colors online...I didn't know which lipstick would actually have that color though, irl) were OOS, so oh well. I have plenty of lip product anyways. I mean really....I don't need to have ALL of the dusty rose colors. I just don't.

Yes... I feel the same way. I don't need any more lipsticks. _I just don't._


----------



## Spazkatt (Dec 22, 2013)

I tried both moment palettes this week, the ice bunny had better quality shadows &amp; longer staying power. Sent from my KFTT using Tapatalk 2


----------



## viccckyhoang (Dec 23, 2013)

EM just posted on instagram and some girls are saying that they're reasonably priced -.- are you serious? they look like little kids who doesn't even know the difference between your and you're.. GO HOME! Wait, go back to school even though it's Winter Break! -sigh- I'll just stop. haha


----------



## Prtylitlesyko (Dec 23, 2013)

Ha! Did anyone else get the email about stuff left in their cart? Apparently they'll give me 20% off if I buy it, lol.


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 23, 2013)

I do think the prices are too high. Morphe/Crown, Royal &amp; Langnickel and Bdellium Tools all have lip brushes far less expensive starting at $1.99 each and going up to $8 each. Sigma's lip brush starts at $12 and goes up to $15 for the 18k gold brush. The most expensive EM face brush that's $29 I see similar brushes starting at about $9.99 (on Morphe/Crown) and going up to $16 (on Bdellium) to $36 (Sigma's 18k gold).

If the brushes were sold in a set and at a reasonable price I'd consider buying but I'm too cheap to spend $12 on a lip brush or $29 on a face brush but $159 for eight brushes? Wayne Goss' brush set (eight brushes) are $210 but those are handmade made in Kumano, Japan. Hakuhodo, also handmade and in Kumano, Japan, are gorgeous brushes. I'll stick with Bdellium Tools and even Morphe/Crown since I like that I can afford those brushes.

Well, well... EM Cosmetics posted this a short time ago on Instagram.

Quote: _Our #emcosmetics makeup brushes are finally here!! They're custom designed in Japan and handcrafted with 100% synthetic fibers. These brushes are soft in texture and big on performance. Check all of them out at emcosmetics.com_

I wonder where. IF these are by Hakuhodo then they're worth the price. Still too expensive as all Hakuhodo brushes are to me but less than Wayne's brushes.

I need an EM sale!! LOL


----------



## nolongeravaliable15 (Dec 24, 2013)

so for everyone that ordered on cyber monday, did you ever get charged properly? after the whole target scare i was looking through my bank statements &amp; noticed that i only got charged once from em for $8.98. However i got 2 lipsticks and they were both sent separately so maybe that was it? im not complaining! lol but i'm just wondering if it's only me that lucked out or maybe they're taking a while to charge?


----------



## Prtylitlesyko (Dec 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Mayrax3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  so for everyone that ordered on cyber monday, did you ever get charged properly? after the whole target scare i was looking through my bank statements &amp; noticed that i only got charged once from em for $8.98. However i got 2 lipsticks and they were both sent separately so maybe that was it? im not complaining! lol but i'm just wondering if it's only me that lucked out or maybe they're taking a while to charge? 
I got charged about $5 less than my original total. I was pretty surprised, but like you, I'm not complaining.


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Mayrax3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  so for everyone that ordered on cyber monday, did you ever get charged properly? after the whole target scare i was looking through my bank statements &amp; noticed that i only got charged once from em for $8.98. However i got 2 lipsticks and they were both sent separately so maybe that was it? im not complaining! lol but i'm just wondering if it's only me that lucked out or maybe they're taking a while to charge? 

Yes and no. They ended up charging my PayPal account a 2nd time for an additional 2 cents which is wrong because with my tax it was something-.02 and they wanted something.04 so they charged me that extra two cents.


----------



## Prtylitlesyko (Dec 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Mayrax3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  so for everyone that ordered on cyber monday, did you ever get charged properly? after the whole target scare i was looking through my bank statements &amp; noticed that i only got charged once from em for $8.98. However i got 2 lipsticks and they were both sent separately so maybe that was it? im not complaining! lol but i'm just wondering if it's only me that lucked out or maybe they're taking a while to charge? 

Yes and no. They ended up charging my PayPal account a 2nd time for an additional 2 cents which is wrong because with my tax it was something-.02 and they wanted something.04 so they charged me that extra two cents.

Da hell...?!?!


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Prtylitlesyko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *Mayrax3* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  so for everyone that ordered on cyber monday, did you ever get charged properly? after the whole target scare i was looking through my bank statements &amp; noticed that i only got charged once from em for $8.98. However i got 2 lipsticks and they were both sent separately so maybe that was it? im not complaining! lol but i'm just wondering if it's only me that lucked out or maybe they're taking a while to charge? 

Yes and no. They ended up charging my PayPal account a 2nd time for an additional 2 cents which is wrong because with my tax it was something-.02 and they wanted something.04 so they charged me that extra two cents.

Da hell...?!?!


LOL I know!

So I ordered on Cyber Monday and bought four lipsticks. The deal was Buy 1, Get 1 free. My tax is 8.3% while state tax is 9.2%.

lipstick 1 $16.50 lipstick 2 $0 lipstick 3 $16.50 lipstick 4 $0 SUBTOTAL $33 ipsy 30% off $9.90 Tax $1.92 GRAND TOTAL $25.02​ 
My Paypal account was charged $25.02 which was correct HOWEVER EM Michelle Phan's invoice to me states I owed $25.04 which is wrong. At 9.2% tax the final price would then be $25.23 which isn't what I was charged so I have no clue as to how they figured the additional two cents. A different way they could have done the math would be as follows but it would still be $25.02:

lipstick 1 $16.50 lipstick 2 $0 lipstick 3 $16.50 lipstick 4 $0 SUBTOTAL $33 tax $2.74 Ipsy 30% off $10.72 GRAND TOTAL $25.02​ 

From what I've gathered lots of people were charged an additional two cents from EM Michelle Phan but I don't know how wide spread it was. I have yet to contact them about it but I think I will since two cents adds up.


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 24, 2013)

Ok. I think I see how they figured the extra two cents. Here's how I figured tax and how I was charged via Paypal.


$16.50 x 2 = $33
$33 - 30% = $23.*10 * 
$23.10 + 8.3% = $25.0173, rounded up to $25.*02*.



Invoice via Paypal.









I did the math a 2nd time but as a 50% off sale rather than BOGOF.


$16.50 Ã· 2 = $8.25 (B1G1F = 50% off)
$8.25 â€“ 30% = $5.775, rounded up to $5.78
$5.78 x 4 lipsticks = $23.*12* 
$23.12 + 8.3% = $25.03896, rounded up to $25.*04*


Looking at my invoice, each lipstick was charged at $5.78 rather than $16.50, $0, $16.50, $0 which is pretty much what my Paypal order shows.

Invoice via EM:





But if you want to see even something more strange... From my EM account.





Essentially the 50% off way was wrong since the tax should have been on $16.50 x 2 rather than $16.50 Ã· 2 then multiplied by 4.


----------



## nolongeravaliable15 (Dec 24, 2013)

that's really weird, on my account on em it also shows as this:





which almost looks like they charge the tax twice, but since they only charged me for one of the lipsticks it was never really a problem. But it does seem like they charged it as 50% instead of truely b1g1 free


----------



## viccckyhoang (Dec 24, 2013)

I'm honestly tired and ready to sleep after this LONG DAY but I just wanted to update you guys that I used some of the products today for 12 hours to test out. I'll post pics tomorrow!


----------



## Prtylitlesyko (Dec 24, 2013)

Well mine hasn't shown that, knock on wood, you can be sure they'll get a call if it does. Thanks for this, I'll be sure to add it to my blog post, this company is so much fail, I wonder how Michelle feels to have her name and reputation attached to this fiasco?


----------



## iPretty949 (Dec 24, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Ok. I think I see how they figured the extra two cents. Here's how I figured tax and how I was charged via Paypal.


$16.50 x 2 = $33
$33 - 30% = $23.*10 * 
$23.10 + 8.3% = $25.0173, rounded up to $25.*02*.



Invoice via Paypal.









I did the math a 2nd time but as a 50% off sale rather than BOGOF.


$16.50 Ã· 2 = $8.25 (B1G1F = 50% off)
$8.25 â€“ 30% = $5.775, rounded up to $5.78
$5.78 x 4 lipsticks = $23.*12* 
$23.12 + 8.3% = $25.03896, rounded up to $25.*04*


Looking at my invoice, each lipstick was charged at $5.78 rather than $16.50, $0, $16.50, $0 which is pretty much what my Paypal order shows.

Invoice via EM:





But if you want to see even something more strange... From my EM account.





Essentially the 50% off way was wrong since the tax should have been on $16.50 x 2 rather than $16.50 Ã· 2 then multiplied by 4.


That time I was placing an order  from the sale, their computation turned me off. At some point, it would show the BOGO price (full price 1st item, free 2nd), then when adding more stuff in the cart reflects 50% off each item. It gave me a headache how inconsistent the checking out process was (reflecting the sale price) so I didn't push through with my order.

I thought it was just my browser acting up weirdly towards their website.

Thanks @zadidoll for taking time figuring it out.


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 24, 2013)

I think the system that *PFSWeb* has set up for EM can't do a BOGOF sale which is why other people and I were charged a 2nd time for a few cents. If it were a true BOGOF then what Paypal's invoice charged me the first time would be correct. Instead their system processed the orders as 50% off which caused the prices to be a few cents higher.

I'm going to email PFSweb since I doubt their "gurus" for EM will have any real answers.

Email sent.

Update: Reply received. Essentially they were unaware of the issue and someone from the correct department will be contacting me about it. Hopefully they fix it because while it's only a couple of cents difference it's just a matter of principal that PFSweb, which handles so many other brands, should have this issue.


----------



## rigs32 (Dec 26, 2013)

I finally gave up on the waterproof mascara.  I got it as part of an ipsy swap to try it out and I just did not like it.  Clumpy.  Didn't like the curved brush.  My cheap drugstore stuff makes my lashes look better.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Dec 28, 2013)

I'm not wearing anything in the photo except for the following products by EM COSMETICS:

-arched defining brow liner in caramel

-the great cover up in the neutralizer (under my eyes)

-waterliner in emerald on the top lash line

So I'm not wearing any other products like foundation, blush, bronzer, lip product and so on.

I applied the makeup around 12PM and all of the photos were taken when I got home at 12AM.

















So here's my quick mini review:

-*Arched Defining Brow Liner in Caramel *(in the following pictures above) *and Medium Brown*: I'm into filling my eyebrows even though they are pretty full without any product. The formula of the eyebrow pencil is very forgiving if you make a mistake since you can use the spoolie on the other end and brush over the brows but it sets really well and lasts all day. Both of the shade works well for me since I got my hair done recently and my hair now consists of colors ranging from black, deep chocolate brown, reddish brown, honey brown, and some blonde.

-*the Great Cover Up in the Neutralizer:* It did cover up my under-eye area but it wasn't something that I couldn't find in my collection already. So it didn't impress me too much. A little goes a long way but don't forget to set it. If you look at the pictures above you see "bumps" on the side of my nose; It was definitely the concealer bundled up where my glasses frame sits. But hey, that's what I get for not setting the concealer! I have not tried the other shade which is Medium Warm.

-*Waterliner in Emerald*: It transferred to the bottom where my eye bags are which made it look HORRIBLE. You can definitely tell in the photos above =/ It lasted for 6 hours and then it started moving it's way down! I kept on trying to wipe it off but couldn't! I also didn't bring my makeup bag so I couldn't do a quick touch up. But pencil eyeliners are usually like this for me.

I am *impressed* with EM COSMETICS products that I have tried so far. I thought that the brow pencil contained only a little bit of product but I compared it to the Anastasia Brow Wiz and it was very similar in terms of size and quality. I love the brow liner a lot and I don't mind picking up other shades or even duplicates! The emerald eyeliner wasn't unique since I own tons and tons of UD Liners (over 50+) and the concealer was average (so and so). I wouldn't buy some of the products at original retail price but I would definitely pick up a poop load if they have a sale like this again. I still have a couple of more products to try like the Chiaroscuro and Pillow Plush so I'll be back with another review =) I really hope that the pictures help. Please remember that I applied the makeup around 12PM and took the pictures at 12AM.


----------



## zadidoll (Dec 28, 2013)

You have amazing skin Vicky.


----------



## slinka (Dec 28, 2013)

> You have amazing skin Vicky.


 I was gonna say the same thing! Beautiful skin. I'm jealous.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Dec 29, 2013)

> You have amazing skin Vicky.





> I was gonna say the same thing! Beautiful skin. I'm jealous.


 Thank you! All my life I have only used water to wash my face but now that I've started using makeup (~1 and a half year ago) I use cleansers, face mask, face sheets, and a ton of moisturizer with SPF  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## katelynbby (Jan 2, 2014)

Seems like there is a lot less to talk about concerning EM now that their sales are all over.  Can't think that's a good thing for them. No news certainly is not always good news.  After a big sale for a new company, you'd think you'd hear more about people discussing their new products. 

I keep giving my EM products a chance in my make-up routine, but other than the center shade from my Shade Play pallete, none of them are consistently good performers.  However, like most mediocre make-up,  a bit of skill and repeated use can make it passable. But then I switch back to my UD or Wet N Wild Color Icon eyeshadows, or my ELF or Anastasia brow products and my Sephora and UD eyeliners and I am reminded of just how big the gap in quality is.  Even the lipsticks, which I lauded as moisturizing the first few days I wore them, now feel comparatively dry (still wearable, certainly not dried out by any means, but noticeably less moisturizing and smooth).  This is is odd, I'm not used to my tube lipsticks drying out like this, this soon.  Anyone else having this issue?

And even after complaining and attempting to delete and then repost one review, my reviews on EM's site are still all messed up.  They never deleted my earlier cut-in-half review on the Holiday Pallete, and then went ahead and posted my replacement review and cut it in half too.  Many of my reviews have had the paragraph breaks and spacing removed, and are posted in all lower caps.  My Shade Play Pallete review was never even posted.

For a lark, go check out EM's reviews.  They look GREAT until you re-sort them from "most helpful" first to "newest" first.  XD  Then you see the opinions of people who were not paid or invited to review.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Jan 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *katelynbby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Seems like there is a lot less to talk about concerning EM now that their sales are all over.  Can't think that's a good thing for them. No news certainly is not always good news.  After a big sale for a new company, you'd think you'd hear more about people discussing their new products. 

I keep giving my EM products a chance in my make-up routine, but other than the center shade from my Shade Play pallete, none of them are consistently good performers.  However, like most mediocre make-up,  a bit of skill and repeated use can make it passable. But then I switch back to my UD or Wet N Wild Color Icon eyeshadows, or my ELF or Anastasia brow products and my Sephora and UD eyeliners and I am reminded of just how big the gap in quality is.  Even the lipsticks, which I lauded as moisturizing the first few days I wore them, now feel comparatively dry (still wearable, certainly not dried out by any means, but noticeably less moisturizing and smooth).  This is is odd, I'm not used to my tube lipsticks drying out like this, this soon.  Anyone else having this issue?

And even after complaining and attempting to delete and then repost one review, my reviews on EM's site are still all messed up.  They never deleted my earlier cut-in-half review on the Holiday Pallete, and then went ahead and posted my replacement review and cut it in half too.  Many of my reviews have had the paragraph breaks and spacing removed, and are posted in all lower caps.  My Shade Play Pallete review was never even posted.

For a lark, go check out EM's reviews.  They look GREAT until you re-sort them from "most helpful" first to "newest" first.  XD  Then you see the opinions of people who were not paid or invited to review. 

You bought one of their Arched Brow Liners? Which shade? I'll be glad to get it off of your hands..I use several brow products by Anastasia, Ofra, and Urban Decay but lately I've only been grabbing Em Cosmetics Arched Brow Liners (which is very comparable to the Anastasia Brow Wiz).. One of the shades that I bought (I can't remember which though) is now used up half way!


----------



## katelynbby (Jan 3, 2014)

Mine is in brunette, and I mostly just use it to fill sparse gaps, for which it is great because it fits easily between the hairs.  It is definitely like a Brow Wiz.  I just find that it really is only good for that, and is too severe for overall shaping my brows.  Hrm.  It's a good product, but I get just as much control and precision with my ELF brow kit's angled brush and the wax in that also helps hold my brow hairs in place while the powder fills and thickens without having to draw lines.  As well, my ELF Brow Kit has lasted me months for only a couple of bucks but my EM brow pencil, like yours, is already more than halfway gone after only a few weeks.


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 3, 2014)

Re: The extra two cents.

So I did contact EM about it and here's the reply:

Quote: thank you for contacting em michelle phan.  we invite you to view our website www.emcosmetics.com for the latest from michelle and for the latest beauty trends.

that $0.02 charge is a verification of your paypal account issued when you place your order, those $0.02 will be returned to you within 30 days.

please do not reply to this message.  if you have any further questions or want to chat, our beauty gurus would love to help you.  you can reach us at 1-866-408-6191.  our beauty gurus are available from 12pm to 9pm est, monday-friday or you can live chat with us 7 days a week.

thank you again for contacting em michelle phan.  

have a great day and happy holidays!

jessica


So, knowing that I was probably going to get a response I knew wasn't going to be accurate I also emailed PFSweb, Inc (the site that actually runs EM Cosmetics) about it. I did share the response above (basically it would pass it on to whom ever needed to know). So if it was a verification charge, as Jessica from EM stated it was, then the two cents would drop off instead I received a refund to my Paypal account which confirms to me that it was an actual charge and not a temp charge since temp charges "_expire_" and are not refunded.

Quote: Dear Zadidoll,

EM Cosmetics just sent you a partial refund of $0.02 USD for your purchase. 

If you have any questions about this refund, please contact EM Cosmetics.

The refund will go to your PayPal account.









Personally, I think whom ever at PFSweb is handing the EM account needs to go back over the site and correct all the issues. I just don't get why there has been so many issues with the website since PSFweb handles other L'Oreal brands and over 60 other brands.

http://www.pfsweb.com/clients/


----------



## viccckyhoang (Jan 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *katelynbby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Mine is in brunette, and I mostly just use it to fill sparse gaps, for which it is great because it fits easily between the hairs.  It is definitely like a Brow Wiz.  I just find that it really is only good for that, and is too severe for overall shaping my brows.  Hrm.  It's a good product, but I get just as much control and precision with my ELF brow kit's angled brush and the wax in that also helps hold my brow hairs in place while the powder fills and thickens without having to draw lines.  As well, my ELF Brow Kit has lasted me months for only a couple of bucks but my EM brow pencil, like yours, is already more than halfway gone after only a few weeks. 

totally get what you're saying! hmmm, I need to try the ELF Brow kit  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> thank you for the heads up. Gahhh, do I love MUT &lt;3


----------



## slinka (Jan 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *viccckyhoang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
totally get what you're saying! hmmm, I need to try the ELF Brow kit  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> thank you for the heads up. Gahhh, do I love MUT &lt;3
I'll vouch for the NYX brow kit - same wax/powder combo, got it for like 3 bucks and I love it. It's lasting for forever too.


----------



## katelynbby (Jan 4, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'll vouch for the NYX brow kit - same wax/powder combo, got it for like 3 bucks and I love it. It's lasting for forever too.

I've not tried the NYX one, but the ELF brow kit changed my life.  It's the brow product I hold other brow products up against.  If a $3 brow kit can make me just as happy as a $20 brow product, then the $20 product is not worth it, even if it is good quality, you have to be _better _than the product you are more expensive than. 

Just talked to a EM guru on chat about returns and am returning the Life Mini Pallate: NYC, waterliner in Sunshine Yellow and Creamy Color Classic Lipstick in Misty Mauve.  While I only have the packing slip for the pallete I was assured that a pre-paid return label would be emailed to me and that I could include all of the items I wanted to return in that package (in their original packaging, which I assume means their outer packaging, not the shipping box/bubble mailer) and get a refund on the sales prices I paid.  To be sure, I am including the names, prices I paid and order numbers for the other two items in the package as well along with a letter explaining my dissatisfaction with the products and desire for a return.  On top of that I am including a transcript of my chat. 

Here's hoping this works without a big snafu.  I double checked with the guru to make sure that I could even get refunds on sales items and nothing in our conversation led me to believe that I would be paying for the cost of return shipping, so here goes.  *fingers crossed*

I also paid through paypal, so DOUBLE fingers crossed that doesn't FUBAR something.


----------



## slinka (Jan 4, 2014)

I totally agree- I have drug store and high-end, and if the drugstore suffices, I won't splurge on the fancy-pants stuff! No point! Like, I'd like to try that Anastasia Beverly hills eyebrow pencil (I think the caramel or whatever shade for red hair would be a great match) but for like, $30....I'll pass, lol. Especially when my nyx kit is just fine.

Best of luck with your returns!!! Got my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## viccckyhoang (Jan 4, 2014)

Ohh you guys are tempting me to buy several brow kits.. ELF, NYX, and Sleek  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> haha I'll wait until I'm done with a couple of my brow products first since I really don't want to bring more stuff in and let it sit.. Anyways, I wore Em Cosmetics' Arched Brow Liner in Medium Brown yesterday;


----------



## Prtylitlesyko (Jan 4, 2014)

[@]slinka[/@] If you have a Nordstrom Rack anywhere near you, you can get those Anastasia brow kits for a little over $10. I'd love to try a brow kit, but unfortunately all the ones I've run across end at dark brown. I have midnight black, shiny eyebrows, so I just end up looking like I have dust caught in my brows if I use anything other than wax and Mac Carbon.


----------



## slinka (Jan 4, 2014)

> [@]slinka[/@] If you have a Nordstrom Rack anywhere near you, you can get those Anastasia brow kits for a little over $10. I'd love to try a brow kit, but unfortunately all the ones I've run across end at dark brown. I have midnight black, shiny eyebrows, so I just end up looking like I have dust caught in my brows if I use anything other than wax and Mac Carbon.


 Thanks for the tip! Unfortunately I'd have to travel like 2 hours, but if I'm ever around that area I'll definitely look for it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## katelynbby (Jan 7, 2014)

Well, it's been about 3 or 4 days and no prepaid return label has been sent to me.  I don't why I even bothered.  EM's products are mediocre and overpriced, their site is broken and their customer service is a joke.


----------



## nolongeravaliable15 (Jan 7, 2014)

So just as an update, I did end up getting charged for the other half of my order on the 5th, really strange how backed up that was.


----------



## katelynbby (Jan 8, 2014)

Was writing up something to send to PFSweb per Zadi's advice when I checked my email and saw that my prepaid return label had finally arrived.  It still took 4 days, not 1-2, twice as long as I was told by the rep, so meh.  I went to FedEx to mail it and paid the two bucks to buy a bubble mailer and send my products back (left the house without mine, such an idiot).  A worker there asked if I wanted to use a box so that nothing would be damaged and I was like, lol, they sent these crap products to me in an over-sized bubble mailer, they can get them back in one.  

So, I sent it out today (1/8/2014), and FedEx ships overnight, and was told it would reach its destination in two days.  Let's see how long it takes them to refund my money!


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 8, 2014)

Glad they finally sent you the label. What they should do is what UD does. You go to the website, click on Download Form then Create Label. At Create Label you enter your info and the order # and a pre-paid label is created. So much easier.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Jan 8, 2014)

I've been using the Pillow Plush and I just CAN'T stand the smell AT ALL.. =/ bleh.. It makes me want to puke but it gives me a nice natural looking just bitten cherry lip shade.


----------



## nolongeravaliable15 (Jan 9, 2014)

> I've been using the Pillow Plush and I just CAN'T stand the smell AT ALL.. =/ bleh.. It makes me want to puke but it gives me a nice natural looking just bitten cherry lipÂ shade.


 That sucks, What does it smell like?


----------



## MIKAGlam (Jan 9, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *viccckyhoang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I've been using the Pillow Plush and I just CAN'T stand the smell AT ALL.. =/ bleh.. It makes me want to puke but it gives me a nice natural looking just bitten cherry lip shade.
I never noticed a smell....now I have to go smell mine lol

Edit: I smelled mine and it definitely has a smell, but it doesn't bother me. I never really noticed it but I definitely can see why some wouldn't like it. Its a different smell, almost like a chemical vanilla. I still love the product though


----------



## Spazkatt (Jan 10, 2014)

Now that I think of it, I feel like it has a chemical vegitable smell, which I can't stand to taste/smell all day!


----------



## viccckyhoang (Jan 10, 2014)

Chemical smell; not even close to Vanilla lols


----------



## KaitlinKolors (Jan 11, 2014)

Kill me for typing this but I have read this *entire* thread, post by post, and I have lost a lot of respect for Michelle. She was the very first makeup guru I ever watched on YouTube and in a way I guess I could thank her for sort-of introducing me to cosmetics. I loved her videos up until the point when she got sponsored by Lancome. After that it just went downhill for me. I miss the videos she had where she showed average women how to do makeup with affordable cosmetics. I understand we all have things we splurge on, but to have an entire look done with Lancome just isn't possible for a teenager in high school (at that time..I'm now 21 and it's still not possible on my salary lol) I get that she was being compensated by them, but a product here and there in a video would have sufficed. Then there was the whole sketchiness with IQQU and the FDA. To top it all off, she was deleting comments from customers on Facebook when EM first launched, and let's not even get started on the flaws of the website! If you have to hide the things your customers say then there is something shady going on. No company is perfect and you're never going to be able to please everyone but the least you could do is be honest with your customers. As stated in a post in this thread a while back, if you used the eye shadows wet THEN STATE THAT YOU USED THEM WET. No one is going to think twice about it if you are honest with them. It's when you turn to hiding and lying that get's you into trouble and makes people doubt your integrity and your company's integrity. It seems to me that she is relying on her name alone to suck girls/women into her scheme of over-priced, mediocre cosmetics and it's sad. I saw her commercial for Dr. Pepper on the other day and I don't feel that the "I'm 1/1" thing applies to her. Obviously she's unique, as there is only one of her, but as far as I'm concerned, she's the money-hungry, sell-anything-for-a-quick-buck kinda gal now. Even if she had nothing at all to do with the making of the cosmetics, it's still HER name. If she honestly cared about her name and her fans at all she would concentrate on looking at her fan base and their budget over-all. She would concentrate on making great products at (at least) a reasonable price. She just slapped her name on some so-so makeup and a nice big price tag to go with it. I have already unsubscribed to her on YouTube and I don't think I'll be supporting her endeavor of scamming young women out of their hard earned money. 

This, of course, being my OWN opinion, I am not degrading or looking down upon anyone who loves EM or Michelle herself. It's personal taste and preference.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Jan 11, 2014)

Thumbs up!!! This is why I kinda love MUT; kinda because someone people can take someone's else context the wrong way and start being catty but I really agree with you on this =)



> Kill me for typing this but I have read this *entire* thread,Â post by post,Â and I have lost a lot of respect for Michelle. She was the very first makeup guru I ever watched on YouTubeÂ and in a way I guess I could thank her for sort-of introducing me to cosmetics. I loved her videos up untilÂ the point when she got sponsored by Lancome. After that it just went downhill for me. I miss the videos she had where she showed average women how to do makeup with affordable cosmetics. I understand we all have things we splurge on, but to have an entire look done with Lancome just isn't possible for a teenager in high schoolÂ (at that time..I'm now 21 and it's still not possible on my salary lol) I get that she was being compensated by them, but a product here and there in a video would have sufficed. Then there was the whole sketchiness withÂ IQQU and the FDA. To top it all off, she was deleting comments from customers on Facebook when EM first launched, and let's not even get started on the flaws of the website! If you have to hide the things your customers say then there is something shady going on. No company is perfect and you're never going to be able to please everyone but the least you could do is be honest with your customers. As stated in a post in this thread a while back, if you used the eye shadows wet THEN STATE THAT YOU USED THEM WET. No one is going to think twice about it if you are honest with them. It's when you turn to hiding and lying that get's you into trouble and makes people doubt your integrity and your company's integrity.Â It seems to me that she isÂ relying on her name alone to suck girls/women into her scheme of over-priced, mediocre cosmetics and it'sÂ sad. I saw her commercial for Dr. Pepper on the other day and I don't feel that the "I'm 1/1" thing appliesÂ to her. Obviously she's unique, as there is only one of her,Â but as far as I'm concerned, she's the money-hungry, sell-anything-for-a-quick-buck kinda gal now. Even if she had nothing at all to do with the making of the cosmetics, it's still HER name. If she honestly cared about her name and her fans at all she would concentrate on looking at her fan base and their budget over-all.Â She would concentrate on making great products at (at least) a reasonable price. She just slapped her name on some so-so makeup and a nice big price tag to go with it. I have already unsubscribed to her on YouTube and I don't think I'll be supporting her endeavor of scamming young women out of their hard earned money.Â  This, of course, being my OWN opinion,Â I am not degrading or looking down upon anyone who loves EM or Michelle herself. It's personal taste and preference.


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 11, 2014)

@KaitlinKolors, you have the right to your opinion and no one should tell you that you're wrong. 

Personally, I still think EM is overpriced. Considering Michelle's viewers as tweens, teens and college students I still think L'Oreal and PFSweb set the price on the prices way too high. They should aimed the price the products to her demographics as it's marketed towards the demo.


----------



## KaitlinKolors (Jan 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *viccckyhoang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

Thumbs up!!!

This is why I kinda love MUT; kinda because someone people can take someone's else context the wrong way and start being catty but I really agree with you on this =)


Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  @KaitlinKolors, you have the right to your opinion and no one should tell you that you're wrong. 
Thanks to both of you for taking the time to read my post..I know it was lengthy but ya know..sometimes when you get up on that soapbox it's hard to get down  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## KaitlinKolors (Jan 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 

Personally, I still think EM is overpriced. Considering Michelle's viewers as tweens, teens and college students I still think L'Oreal and PFSweb set the price on the prices way too high. They should aimed the price the products to her demographics as it's marketed towards the demo.
Much agreed. The average woman (and especially not a teen!) Is going to go to a website and drop $75 on an eyeshadow palette. I love Urban Decay and I have a hard time dropping $50 for one of their palettes and I KNOW it's amazing quality.


----------



## katelynbby (Jan 11, 2014)

I used to be a fan of Michelle as well.  Either it's because she's changed or because her presentation and image online are now completely dictated by marketing interests, either way she's sold out and her video's and "follow your dreams and just be you &lt;3" persona is utterly hypocritical, manufactured and antithetical to everything her videos and her words used to value and represent.

Natural beauty and honesty?  Uses photoshop and filters on her videos to brighten and perfect her skin and alter the color and intensity of her products, and erases negative reviews and comments on and off EM's site.

Feel beautiful about yourself no-matter your budget?  Buy Lancome, buy my expensive brand. 

Be healthy and all natural whenever you can?  Drink Diet Dr. Pepper.  

Stick by your ideals and ethical standards? Sells name to/does business with corporations who do animal testing. 

Be yourself?  Has PR firms running all social media representations of her.

The fact that her videos now all recycle the same bit of make-up advice (use your finger! use a brush for dark lips! concealors conceal things!) tells me that they are more marketing vehicle than genuine tutorial.  On top of all this, the fact that she, or her PR people, assume that glossing over these issues with smiley faces and chicken soup inspiration quotes will fool anyone insults me as a consumer and regrettably, ex-fan.  That these tactics DO work on a large number of her fanbase still?  Saddens me. 

The thing is, I never really noticed how much Michelle had changed (I did not sub to her, though I liked her old videos a lot), or put it all into perspective, until I heard about EM Cosmetics and read through this thread.  It feels like EM Cosmetics as a brand is a bit of a microcosm of MIchelle Phan's "career" so to speak, and not in the way that she intended.


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *KaitlinKolors* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 

Personally, I still think EM is overpriced. Considering Michelle's viewers as tweens, teens and college students I still think L'Oreal and PFSweb set the price on the prices way too high. They should aimed the price the products to her demographics as it's marketed towards the demo.
Much agreed. The average woman (and especially not a teen!) Is going to go to a website and drop $75 on an eyeshadow palette. I love Urban Decay and I have a hard time dropping $50 for one of their palettes and I KNOW it's amazing quality.


Tell me about it! Almost all my UD products - except my NAKED palettes (and maybe Anniversary) I bought on clearance from UD or Sephora. I use promo codes, coupons, discounts and gift certificates I earn from Swagbucks or my Birchbox points (not on UD but on other high end products via Birchbox).


----------



## KaitlinKolors (Jan 12, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *katelynbby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I used to be a fan of Michelle as well.  Either it's because she's changed or because her presentation and image online are now completely dictated by marketing interests, either way she's sold out and her video's and "follow your dreams and just be you &lt;3" persona is utterly hypocritical, manufactured and antithetical to everything her videos and her words used to value and represent.

Natural beauty and honesty?  Uses photoshop and filters on her videos to brighten and perfect her skin and alter the color and intensity of her products, and erases negative reviews and comments on and off EM's site.

Feel beautiful about yourself no-matter your budget?  Buy Lancome, buy my expensive brand. 

Be healthy and all natural whenever you can?  Drink Diet Dr. Pepper.  

Stick by your ideals and ethical standards? Sells name to/does business with corporations who do animal testing. 

Be yourself?  Has PR firms running all social media representations of her.

The fact that her videos now all recycle the same bit of make-up advice (use your finger! use a brush for dark lips! concealors conceal things!) tells me that they are more marketing vehicle than genuine tutorial.  On top of all this, the fact that she, or her PR people, assume that glossing over these issues with smiley faces and chicken soup inspiration quotes will fool anyone insults me as a consumer and regrettably, ex-fan.  That these tactics DO work on a large number of her fanbase still?  Saddens me. 

The thing is, I never really noticed how much Michelle had changed (I did not sub to her, though I liked her old videos a lot), or put it all into perspective, until I heard about EM Cosmetics and read through this thread.  It feels like EM Cosmetics as a brand is a bit of a microcosm of MIchelle Phan's "career" so to speak, and not in the way that she intended.
Well said, well said! 




 Her tutorials do seem very "cycled". It's the same information she's been telling her viewers for years. There are several beauty gurus that I've watched for years that still come out with new, interesting looks. Her hypocrytical routine of pimping self-love and confidence in who you are has gotten old especially since she sold herself out to make money. It sucks to see a former role model-esque woman stoop down to such scammy, selfish levels. 

@zadidoll Ulta.com has the UD book of shadows 4 redux for $32 and I had debated about getting it but none of the colors are new or exclusive so I passed. I have to have better self control when it comes to buying makeup. I need to set a rule that it must be on sale or I must have a coupon and/or points to use towards it haha


----------



## rbreit93 (Jan 18, 2014)

No kidding. Agree with alot above. couldn't have said it better haha  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />) Not to mention, i feel like she's trying to come off as sincere really hard. like in her latest "one of a knd" video...btw, nice product placement...smh...diet soda is so much worse than regular soda...


----------



## kawaiimeows (Jan 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *katelynbby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I used to be a fan of Michelle as well.  Either it's because she's changed or because her presentation and image online are now completely dictated by marketing interests, either way she's sold out and her video's and "follow your dreams and just be you &lt;3" persona is utterly hypocritical, manufactured and antithetical to everything her videos and her words used to value and represent.

Natural beauty and honesty?  Uses photoshop and filters on her videos to brighten and perfect her skin and alter the color and intensity of her products, and erases negative reviews and comments on and off EM's site.

Feel beautiful about yourself no-matter your budget?  Buy Lancome, buy my expensive brand. 

Be healthy and all natural whenever you can?  Drink Diet Dr. Pepper.  

Stick by your ideals and ethical standards? Sells name to/does business with corporations who do animal testing. 

Be yourself?  Has PR firms running all social media representations of her.

The fact that her videos now all recycle the same bit of make-up advice (use your finger! use a brush for dark lips! concealors conceal things!) tells me that they are more marketing vehicle than genuine tutorial.  On top of all this, the fact that she, or her PR people, assume that glossing over these issues with smiley faces and chicken soup inspiration quotes will fool anyone insults me as a consumer and regrettably, ex-fan.  *That these tactics DO work on a large number of her fanbase still?  Saddens me. *

The thing is, I never really noticed how much Michelle had changed (I did not sub to her, though I liked her old videos a lot), or put it all into perspective, until I heard about EM Cosmetics and read through this thread.  It feels like EM Cosmetics as a brand is a bit of a microcosm of MIchelle Phan's "career" so to speak, and not in the way that she intended.
Spot on post. The sad part is that these tactics still work on a large number of her fan base because lots of them are so young and impressionable. I had to unfollow her on social media because it just started to feel very fake.


----------



## katelynbby (Jan 18, 2014)

Haha, I try to keep any criticisms against Michelle Phan herself in check and focus more on her actions and choices as a self-proclaimed beauty guru, businesswoman and role model.  After all, she's personally done nothing, that I am aware of, that's illegal or deliberately harmful or cruel to others.  I just feel her whole persona is manufactured and, with the backing of L'Oreal, now somewhat predatory.  The icing on the cake is that I also just happen to find a lot of the rhetoric and media she produces to be very annoying.  However, I despise how quickly and severely women online are bashed, trolled and attacked online for the pettiest of reasons and with the most asinine of gendered slurs and personal insults, especially when girls dare to make themselves visible or garner success.  It's a toxic, sexist miasma I want nothing to do with.  Michelle Phan will only ever frustrate me, provided she doesn't cross the line into illegal/knowingly harmful territory. 

EM Cosmetics, though, as a _company_, I am still angry with and hold no such reservations.  Their practices provide the predatory malice that seems to linger behind Michelle's videos, and mess with people as paying costumers.

Update on my returns:

Got my refunds back today, in a manner of speaking.  They are in my paypal account, so now I get to wait another 4 days for the transfer to my bank.  They split it into three separate refunds, the amounts of each not really making sense (one was for 2 dollars), but the grand total of them combined equaled what I paid, including tax. Yay! 

Still, from the time I requested a refund (1/4/2014) until the money showed up in my paypal account (1/18/2012) that is a whole two weeks. Note that I sent my return items the same day I got my return label, and FedEx ships overnight. I encourage anyone seeking to return, or wanting to go ahead and buy any EM Cosmetics to:

-Keep all of the packaging; the product boxes and the shipping materials. The return label they send should be prepaid, but you should also not have to waste money on the shipping materials, and EM wants you to return the products in their original packaging.

-Keep your return slip and order summary. 

-Contact a representative first and print out and save the conversation for your records.

-Expect a wait.  I waited four days for my return label, then ten days for my refund.  If you use paypal, add another 3-4 days onto that.

-Note that EM Cosmetics uses FedEx for their returns. 

Here in a bit I am going to try contacting a customer service rep about the state of my altered/hacked up/not posted reviews.  It bugs me that, even if no one reads them, my opinions are being misrepresented.


----------



## beautygroove (Jan 18, 2014)

So I was lurking on guru gossiper and looked at the Em thread there. I found something interesting. 

The girl that does the marketing for em apparently got a new job....





Do you think em is slowly going downhill? There are no more sales or many new posts on their instagram page...


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 18, 2014)

Not necessarily. Lancome is owned by L'Oreal which also owns EM so it's possible that she's still with EM and has a new (2nd) job with Lancome. It's also possible they (L'Oreal) switched people around to bring in someone else from a different L'Oreal line to work on EM. We'll never know for sure.


----------



## jocedun (Jan 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *beautygroove* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So I was lurking on guru gossiper and looked at the Em thread there. I found something interesting. 

The girl that does the marketing for em apparently got a new job....





Do you think em is slowly going downhill? There are no more sales or many new posts on their instagram page...
So this is probably off topic, but I just wanted to note that I had never heard of Guru Gossiper until you just made a reference to it. Out of curiosity, I used my friend Google to find it and I'm just so.... disheartened. I did not know that such vile, mean forums existed. Women tearing women down is just so heartbreaking and cruel. I truly did not understand how deep internet bullying could go. Five minutes on that website made me realize what a great community MUT is. Even though many people in this thread are dissatisfied with the corporate turn Michelle has taken in recent years/months, our critiques of her business practices consist of rainbows and kitties compared to that forum. Ugh. I wish I could unseen some of those posts.


----------



## beautygroove (Jan 18, 2014)

Yeah the folks on guru gossiper can be vicious. They point out every single flaw there is to a person.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## katelynbby (Jan 18, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *jocedun* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So this is probably off topic, but I just wanted to note that I had never heard of Guru Gossiper until you just made a reference to it. Out of curiosity, I used my friend Google to find it and I'm just so.... disheartened. I did not know that such vile, mean forums existed. Women tearing women down is just so heartbreaking and cruel. I truly did not understand how deep internet bullying could go. Five minutes on that website made me realize what a great community MUT is. Even though many people in this thread are dissatisfied with the corporate turn Michelle has taken in recent years/months, our critiques of her business practices consist of rainbows and kitties compared to that forum. Ugh. I wish I could unseen some of those posts. 



 
 Oh man, checking that place out was a mistake.  There's a difference between criticizing a Guru's cosmetic skills, knowledge, creativity and video quality, and body shaming and throwing around various isms.  Five minutes on one Guru subthread and I found:

*Fat shaming.  So much fat shaming.

*Claiming that a guru should have had a baby since she quit her job.  You know, to make her life worthwhile/ not be lazy.

*Transphobia.  Using "Drag Queen" as an insult will always be transphobic.   Funny since apparently hate speech is against their own community rules.

Not to mention the pettiness.  Grilling guru's for things they have no control over about their bodies and faces; hating them for using a product; bashing on their taste in decor or dress, etc.


----------



## BSquared (Jan 18, 2014)

> Yeah the folks on guru gossiper can be vicious. They point out every single flaw there is to a person.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


 They are just RUTHLESS over there. I came across the forum after getting just completely frustrated with youtube for turning into what is basically one long commercial disguised as tutorials or reviews but man....makes me appreciate this forum so much more. They tear people apart over everything.


----------



## slinka (Jan 19, 2014)

Y'all think GG is bad....The Gyaru Secrets community is just....nasty. Nasty, nasty, nasty.

If Em is going down the toilet, I hope someone else picks up the chiaroscuro stick idea, I rather like it.


----------



## Sakurabi456 (Jan 19, 2014)

I like her personally. Like her makeup tutorials on YouTube, and other videos. For her cosmetics line I think it's fine, and I do plan on buying it. Though I have heard the packaging is horrible, but in all honesty I really don't care what the package looks like in the first place.

Though for some people it's expensive. I agree, but still I am gonna buy it.

Man I want to try her love me for me flawless foundation, but they're not in stock. I don't know when they might restock boohoo.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

The life palettes looks good I think I am gonna buy the love life and day life palette.

I don't know about her concealer though, but I will give that a try as well. :3


----------



## Bflopolska (Jan 19, 2014)

The quality of the palettes themselves is not bad. The packaging used for shipment, I think they can do better as the products are marketed as higher-end--I've seen Etsy vendors sending out bundles of cheap eye colors in better, more protective packaging while still keeping things attractive. That being said, I think Em is expensive for the target demographic of teens and young college-age women. For a more mature career woman who routinely buys higher-end cosmetics, Em has a price point on par with department stores; I don't find it prohibitively expensive myself, but then I'm in my late 40s and a Life Palette (should I choose to buy one--I'm not much of an eyeshadow person so I have little need for one) would not cost half a paycheck. For the college student working part time flipping burgers, however, it might be too much. I think the minds behind L'Oreal have essentially a good idea, but poorly executed. Were I marketing these products I'd scrap the idea of the big Life Palette altogether, except perhaps as a special edition offered a few times a year, and concentrate instead on the smaller and more manageable ones (I think they're called Moment Palettes?) I believe that they would better meet the needs of the young women who are being targeted by Marketing and R&amp;D, both in terms of practicality and budget.


----------



## Westbound (Jan 19, 2014)

I received one of her mascaras in a recent ipsy bag and I thought it was garbage. Super thick and clumpy without adding anything meaningful to my lashes. I personally am not going to concern myself with trying any more of this line.


----------



## SarahNull (Jan 20, 2014)

I tried one item (the EM Waterline in "Sunshine Yellow") and was pleased with it. She seems like a nice person too. I really like Ipsy, which I recently joined about a month or so ago.


----------



## rebstl82 (Jan 20, 2014)

I like the career life palette, my only complaint is having the lip product so close to the eye makeup and blush - there does see to be a little transfer if you're not careful.


----------



## Deareux (Jan 20, 2014)

I don't mind her, I do subscribe to her channel. But I'm more of a Promise Phan fan. I do love her lipsticks though, they are very creamy and smell like orange creme.


----------



## Nody (Jan 20, 2014)

the packaging of the eyeshadow palettes looks so cheap, like what i used to bu when i was 7 hehehehe , and the pigmentation is not so good at all  ....

and putting lip glosses right next to eyeshadow and blush in one palette is wrong , the colors fall out on each other


----------



## Bflopolska (Jan 22, 2014)

I got a sampler that was essentially a few dime-sized shadows and was not impressed. However, I did get a blush and bronzer compact that I like, and a couple of lipsticks which are really nice and have great staying power. I won't buy them again unless there's a good sale, though. Em is essentially L'Oreal, with comparable quality, and for the price I can not only buy L'Oreal but likely get more product.


----------



## Bflopolska (Jan 22, 2014)

I got a sampler that was essentially a few dime-sized shadows and was not impressed. However, I did get a blush and bronzer compact that I like, and a couple of lipsticks which are really nice and have great staying power. I won't buy them again unless there's a good sale, though. Em is essentially L'Oreal, with comparable quality, and for the price I can not only buy L'Oreal but likely get more product.


----------



## Dezzie1152 (Jan 22, 2014)

I received a lipstick that I really really like.


----------



## KittenZ (Jan 22, 2014)

I didn't use my eyeliner for a while and I opened the cap and the whole thing fell out broken.


----------



## slinka (Jan 22, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Deareux* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I don't mind her, I do subscribe to her channel. But I'm more of a Promise Phan fan. I do love her lipsticks though, they are very creamy and smell like orange creme.
Promise is awesome. And if you haven't checked her out- Anastasiya Shpagina is really talented.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Prtylitlesyko (Jan 31, 2014)

Has anyone else gotten this email about improved pricing?


----------



## KittenZ (Jan 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Prtylitlesyko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif





Has anyone else gotten this email about improved pricing?
I got it too!

I click on Shop Now and went to the area that supposedly has lower prices.

Waterline is $18.

Pillow plus is $14

Creamy color lipstick is $15

Is this any cheaper?


----------



## Prtylitlesyko (Jan 31, 2014)

I find it funny as hell! I haven't checked yet, but I noticed that one off the lower prices is only lower by a dollar, lol.


----------



## katelynbby (Jan 31, 2014)

The Life Palletes are now $16 cheaper, and the Shade Play Pallete's $10 cheaper, which are significant decreases, but the other markdowns are around 1.00-4.00 off.


----------



## Prtylitlesyko (Jan 31, 2014)

[@]katelynbby[/@] So basically they're still vastly overestimating the value of their products. Ok. Lol.


----------



## Prtylitlesyko (Jan 31, 2014)

[@]KittenZ[/@] And isn't that waterliner higher than it was? I thought it was $16 before? Those life palettes are still too high, those palettes are worth $45 tops.


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 31, 2014)

Oh wow, they finally took the advice people have been giving them. Did I get everything?

  Old Prices New Prices Difference Brow Liner $19.00 $18.00 $1.00 Chiaroscuro $25.00 $24.00 $1.00 Color Facets $19.00 $16.00 $3.00 Eye Primer $15.00 $15.00 $0.00 Face Primer $25.00 $19.00 $6.00 Life Moments*

Winter Life Moments are on sale

$29.00* $29.00*

$25

$0.00*

$5.00

Life Palette $75.00 $59.00 $16.00 Lip Gallery $16.50 $15.00 $1.50 Love Me For Me $30.00 $25.00 $5.00 Makeup Mood Enhancer $25.00 $23.00 $2.00 Mascara $20.00 $16.00 $4.00 Pillow Plush $15.00 $14.00 $1.00 Shade Play (blush/bronzer) $28.00 $28.00 $0.00 Shade Play (concealer) $30.00 $28.00 $2.00 Shade Play (eyes) $38.00 $28.00 $10.00 Shade Play (lips) $28.00 $28.00 $0.00 The Everything CC $30.00 $23.00 $7.00 The Great Coverup $19.00 $17.00 $2.00 Waterliner $20.00 $18.00 $2.00 
Brushes - no change.


----------



## Prtylitlesyko (Jan 31, 2014)

[@]zadidoll[/@] Yup that looks about right. Zadi, do you mind if I use this in my post since you have it all typed out nicely? I always give you credit when I use your stuff.


----------



## zadidoll (Jan 31, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Prtylitlesyko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

@zadidoll

Yup that looks about right. Zadi, do you mind if I use this in my post since you have it all typed out nicely? I always give you credit when I use your stuff.

Sure can.


In regards to international shipping, EM is not offering international shipping. What they're now offering is encouraging people to us MyUS.com and create an account there which will allow international customers to have a US address. EM will then ship to that US address and in turn the customer pays MyUS to ship to them. Cost to sign up - $10 or $20 but the fee is applied to the person's first export order on MyUS. There is a 2nd catch, or a few that is.



​ 
Note that the "Standard" tier has no monthly fee BUT for every day they hold a package (and this is PER PACKAGE) they charge an additional $1. They also don't consolidate orders so say someone orders from EM and from Sephora they have to pay for both orders to be shipped internationally which can get expensive. The Premium tier costs $20 to sign up but that one does cost a person $7 per month to have. There is also an additional charge of 3% up to 10% depending on which tier is selected.

From their site:

Quote: The Personal Shopper fee for Standard members is 5% when paying by wire transfer, 10% when paying by credit card. Premium and Premium+Mail customers pay 3%

This option can get VERY expensive between the cost to order the merchandise, the cost to use MyUS and the actual cost to ship internationally. http://www.myus.com/en/international-shipping-rates/


----------



## Prtylitlesyko (Jan 31, 2014)

Thanks lady!


----------



## iPretty949 (Jan 31, 2014)

That international shipping sounds like a rip off to me. Really? Considering L'oreal as a global company, they can do better than that!


----------



## slinka (Jan 31, 2014)

I've suggested sites like that to certain people who were witching about global shipping and what not- but they said that it's just too expensive/a hassle, and I don't blame them. I'm surprised EM hasn't gotten it together on this...to me it seems like it would be simple enough to do- But then again, perhaps there are restrictions on certain things which would cause trouble. But from my experience buying online (And I pretty much, minus produce, buy EVERYTHING online. It just makes more sense for me.) only certain countries (Italy comes to mind) seem to be troublesome.... Idk, maybe it's just their temporary fix while they sort it out.


----------



## WingIsFun (Jan 31, 2014)

I love Michelle and she inspired me to start a youtube channel and take makeup classes the whole 9 yards lol. We all suspected that the pricing was a bit high. And I think we should really remember that she launched a new brand (amazing) and she is living her dream (amazing) and she is...AMAZING!!! Lol. http://youtu.be/9yXhFB5i654 Can't wait for her store to open in NYC. http://


----------



## Prtylitlesyko (Feb 1, 2014)

[@]zadidoll[/@] That all sounds quite confusing thank you, and insanely expensive in the end. I'm really surprised as someone else did, that since L'Oreal is an international brand that international shipping is such an issue, even if there are restrictions on some items. I know when Sleek first came to the US all the Acid iDevine palettes weren't allowed here and in Japan, so they just put a notation that those items couldn't be shipped to those particular countries, what's the big deal with doing that? It seems like once again EM is just trying to make as much money from their customers as possible by circumventing the laws of certain countries.


----------



## slinka (Feb 1, 2014)

> I love Michelle and she inspired me to start a youtube channel and take makeup classes the whole 9 yards lol. We all suspected that the pricing was a bit high. And I think we should really remember that she launched a new brand (amazing) and she is living her dream (amazing) and she is...AMAZING!!! Lol. http://youtu.be/9yXhFB5i654 Can't wait for her store to open in NYC. http://


 She's playing her cards right in the money department for the time being. Ain't nothing wrong with that. Welcome to makeuptalk  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *WingIsFun* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I love Michelle and she inspired me to start a youtube channel and take makeup classes the whole 9 yards lol. We all suspected that the pricing was a bit high. And I think we should really remember that she launched a new brand (amazing) and she is living her dream (amazing) and she is...AMAZING!!! Lol. http://youtu.be/9yXhFB5i654 Can't wait for her store to open in NYC. http://



The thing is that SHE didn't really launch a new brand...she more or less sold her name to L'Oreal...there's a big difference. Most of the em products are the same as Loreal products with her name slapped on it. I'm glad you love her, but I'm much more impressed by people who actually launch an Indie makeup line and don't just turn into a walking commercial.

That's not to say I don't think she's accomplished anything...she has done a great job of making a brand out of her name and marketing herself...it's just not the same thing as actually creating a new brand of makeup like they often imply.


----------



## KaitlinKolors (Feb 2, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Prtylitlesyko* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

@zadidoll

That all sounds quite confusing thank you, and insanely expensive in the end. I'm really surprised as someone else did, that since L'Oreal is an international brand that international shipping is such an issue, even if there are restrictions on some items. I know when Sleek first came to the US all the Acid iDevine palettes weren't allowed here and in Japan, so they just put a notation that those items couldn't be shipped to those particular countries, what's the big deal with doing that? It seems like once again EM is just trying to make as much money from their customers as possible by circumventing the laws of certain countries.
I worked at a well known company's warehouse that shipped internationally and items such as nail polish weren't allowed to be shipped overseas. The online store had notes on the nail polish to let int. shoppers know it couldn't be shipped but in the event that a customer put that item in their cart, we just didn't ship it and the customer was refunded for that/those items. I find it ridiculous that in this day and age that a company just doesn't ship internationally at all. Especially a company as big as L'oreal.


----------



## slinka (Feb 2, 2014)

> The thing is that SHE didn't really launch a new brand...she more or less sold her name to L'Oreal...there's a big difference. Most of the em products are the same as Loreal products with her name slapped on it.Â I'm glad you love her, but I'm much more impressed by peopleÂ who actually launch an Indie makeup line and don't just turn into a walking commercial. That's not to say I don't think she's accomplished anything...she has done a great job of making a brand out of her name and marketing herself...it's just not the same thing as actually creating a new brand of makeup like they often imply.


 Agree 100%. I had really hoped for her to create her own products- or at least hire some science geeks and be as much a part of the process as possible. But, I'm not surprised by the route she took, and that's fine too. Good for her.


----------



## colorfuldez (Feb 2, 2014)

wow...I didn't know some people flt this way... I kinda see itt...


----------



## rbreit93 (Feb 3, 2014)

Hello again everyone. lots of valid points above, I love the community here. So...random question but do you think the valentine day moments palette will go on sale? Because i'm definitely eyeing them...haha


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *rbreit93* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Hello again everyone. lots of valid points above, I love the community here. So...random question but do you think the valentine day moments palette will go on sale? Because i'm definitely eyeing them...haha

Keep an eye on the weekends because typically that's been when they put stuff on sale. I'm waiting for the winter ones to drop more (it's dropped $4 from $29 to $25). Michelle sent me one of the Holiday Life palettes back in December but I don't have Ice Bunny which I'm eying. Thing is I'm cheap and I want to pay under $20 for the palette. lol


----------



## rbreit93 (Feb 3, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  
Keep an eye on the weekends because typically that's been when they put stuff on sale. I'm waiting for the winter ones to drop more (it's dropped $4 from $29 to $25). Michelle sent me one of the Holiday Life palettes back in December but I don't have Ice Bunny which I'm eying. Thing is I'm cheap and I want to pay under $20 for the palette. lol

haha, no kidding, I don't blame you. but thanks for the tip!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## rbreit93 (Feb 5, 2014)

oh, i also found a 15% code from making up the midwest on her blog. its thehazeleyehoney (code)
 /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LaffingCow (Feb 6, 2014)

Kind of frustrating to see that NONE of my reviews were ever put on up the website. Sure they were less than stellar, they certainly weren't OMGAWD THIS IS THE BEST THING EVAR!!! but I gave a fair assessment and didn't come off aggressive or anything. Simply I said the products didn't work for me and I was not happy with their performance. 

Four reviews... none of them were ever put up.


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 6, 2014)

LOL Don't feel too bad, the two I posted also never showed up.


----------



## makeitupasigo (Feb 6, 2014)

Unfortunately [@]LaffingCow[/@] that is how this brand works.... and it's why I will not be purchasing anything from them until major improvements are made. If, by chance, you saved your reviews, you should definitely post them here. Then, at least, people can see them.


----------



## angie828 (Feb 6, 2014)

This seems a bit high for me but if it got rave reviews then I would be willing to shell out the money for it.  High quality does come at a high price sometimes and if it will make me look great then I will not balk at the money.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Feb 6, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *angie828* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  This seems a bit high for me but if it got rave reviews then I would be willing to shell out the money for it.  High quality does come at a high price sometimes and if it will make me look great then I will not balk at the money.
Sometimes high quality does come at a high price, yes, but the general consensus is that the quality of most of the em products are not all that great.


----------



## makeitupasigo (Feb 10, 2014)

Has anyone else seen this promotion?





When combined with the foundation off, this pricing may actually be doable for me.





For $35.00 I'm quite tempted......


----------



## rbreit93 (Feb 11, 2014)

so. I swear she altered her review of the love me for me a bit, but correct me if i'm wrong. and those brushes are kinda TINY. or at least the handles seem to be


----------



## katelynbby (Feb 11, 2014)

I've never been able to trust her reviews after looking at her blog swatches of the EM Life Pallete shadows/blushes/glosses.  You could tell she had swiped multiple times and used a lot of pressure to get such even, clean edged swatches.  I have used EM's eyeshadows  (I have tried three separate palletes and a sampler,  and applied with my fingers and various brushes, so I have a pretty good idea of their quality) and there is NO WAY you could get the kind of payoff she showed unless you dug into the shades or applied them wet.   You should always make it clear to your audience the methods you used to swatch: how many swipes, the pressure used, wet or dry, finger or brush, over a primer or bare skin.  After all, I don't apply eyeshadow to my delicate and smooth eyelids with the same pressure and technique that I would to the back of my rougher-skinned hand. Remember the last time you heavily dragged your finger _across_ the lid to deposit shadow?  Yeah, neither do I.

My big issue with the quality of EM's eyeshadows, however, is not their pigmentation.  The pigmentation is fine.  Nothing to write home about, but fine.  It is the texture on the eyes.  Be the shade shimmery, matte or sparkle, they all look POWDERY and DRY on the eye, not like a smooth velvet layer of color.  Does the fact that your lilac eyeshadow has perfect opacity matter so much when it looks like you rubbed baby powder on your eyelid?  This is why the colors all appear so similar on the eye, or appear flat; you cannot get dimension when the shadows all have the same texture without deliberately using the stronger contrasting shades. For me, the hallmark of a high quality, let alone "luxurious" eyeshadow as compared to a drugstore brand is that I should be able to take three similar shades and be able to make a gorgeous eye-look that has its darks, lights and midtones.


----------



## zadidoll (Feb 11, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *katelynbby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I've never been able to trust her reviews after looking at her blog swatches of the EM Life Pallete shadows/blushes/glosses.  You could tell she had swiped multiple times and used a lot of pressure to get such even, clean edged swatches.  I have used EM's eyeshadows  (I have tried three separate palletes and a sampler,  and applied with my fingers and various brushes, so I have a pretty good idea of their quality) and there is NO WAY you could get the kind of payoff she showed unless you dug into the shades or applied them wet.   *You should always make it clear to your audience the methods you used to swatch: how many swipes, the pressure used, wet or dry, finger or brush, over a primer or bare skin.*  After all, I don't apply eyeshadow to my delicate and smooth eyelids with the same pressure and technique that I would to the back of my rougher-skinned hand. Remember the last time you heavily dragged your finger _across_ the lid to deposit shadow?  Yeah, neither do I.

My big issue with the quality of EM's eyeshadows, however, is not their pigmentation.  The pigmentation is fine.  Nothing to write home about, but fine.  It is the texture on the eyes.  Be the shade shimmery, matte or sparkle, they all look POWDERY and DRY on the eye, not like a smooth velvet layer of color.  Does the fact that your lilac eyeshadow has perfect opacity matter so much when it looks like you rubbed baby powder on your eyelid?  This is why the colors all appear so similar on the eye, or appear flat; you cannot get dimension when the shadows all have the same texture without deliberately using the stronger contrasting shades. For me, the hallmark of a high quality, let alone "luxurious" eyeshadow as compared to a drugstore brand is that I should be able to take three similar shades and be able to make a gorgeous eye-look that has its darks, lights and midtones. 

I never thought of pressure though I try to say if I had a light hand or heavy hand when I remember.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Feb 14, 2014)

So, the L'Oreal company store finally has em cosmetics (woohoo!!) and I picked some stuff up at a discount - $40 for the life palette and $16 for the shade play concealer palette.  Which is kind of funny because I feel like that's about what the palettes should be priced at anyway.  I have been interested in Michelle's line but wasn't about to pay full price for it, so I'm only just now researching which products I want to try out.  

It sounds like a ton of you have had a good experience with the lipsticks.  What other products would you recommend?  Price is not a factor, since I'm assuming the discount will bring most products into the range of reasonableness.  I am more interested in quality.  

Also, do you guys want to see reviews of the products I got, or at this point is it all been there done that?    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## slinka (Feb 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *lauradiniwilk* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  So, the L'Oreal company store finally has em cosmetics (woohoo!!) and I picked some stuff up at a discount - $40 for the life palette and $16 for the shade play concealer palette.  Which is kind of funny because I feel like that's about what the palettes should be priced at anyway.  I have been interested in Michelle's line but wasn't about to pay full price for it, so I'm only just now researching which products I want to try out.  

It sounds like a ton of you have had a good experience with the lipsticks.  What other products would you recommend?  Price is not a factor, since I'm assuming the discount will bring most products into the range of reasonableness.  I am more interested in quality.  

Also, do you guys want to see reviews of the products I got, or at this point is it all been there done that?    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
The only thing I own and use is the chiaroscuro stick (fair), and I like it a lot!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## katelynbby (Feb 14, 2014)

I would love to see more reviews, especially actual reports/pics of how the products look on the face, eyes and lips and not swatched on arms as well as how they wear.

I also got the chiapet stick in fair (they never did restock Light) and I like the contour far more than the Medium.  It actually has a matte taupe color to it, not brown, so it's an actual, true contour shade.  It blends out to nearly nothing, so if heavy contouring is your thing you may want to stick to using a bronzer, but I prefer the sheerness.  It looks more like a genuine shadow on the face than a color, can be built, is more forgiving and can be blended with the fingers if you are in a rush.  The only big downside I can think of is that if you build it a lot because you always want that much darker shading, you'll go through the product faster.  Would much rather see these sticks with just the contour, but twice as much of it, than the dual-ended highlighter and contour (especially since only the INSIDE of the tubes is labeled, so I keep opening the wrong side).


----------



## lethalglam (Feb 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *katelynbby* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I would love to see more reviews, especially actual reports/pics of how the products look on the face, eyes and lips and not swatched on arms as well as how they wear.

I also got the chiapet stick in fair (they never did restock Light) and I like the contour far more than the Medium.  It actually has a matte taupe color to it, not brown, so it's an actual, true contour shade.  It blends out to nearly nothing, so if heavy contouring is your thing you may want to stick to using a bronzer, but I prefer the sheerness.  It looks more like a genuine shadow on the face than a color, can be built, is more forgiving and can be blended with the fingers if you are in a rush.  The only big downside I can think of is that if you build it a lot because you always want that much darker shading, you'll go through the product faster.  Would much rather see these sticks with just the contour, but twice as much of it, than the dual-ended highlighter and contour (especially since only the INSIDE of the tubes is labeled, so I keep opening the wrong side).
A bunch of YouTube gurus have done "Get Ready With Me" video tutorials with the palette... I think one of them is melmphs and another one is samschuerman - I think the colors are ooookay but I don't remember being impressed by any product other than the dual ended contouring stick. The shadows are definitely not something I would spend any money on.


----------



## slinka (Feb 15, 2014)

Yeah, the eyeshadows never called to me, neither did the ridiculously priced lip balm. (hehe...I also think EOS/Burts Bees is pricey, you can imagine the look of horror on my face when I saw EMs price =p). I haven't tried the little lipstick samples I got with my order...but I hear they're good if you actually get the color you thought you'd get lol. And if EM is around the next time they run a poorly-planned BOGO sale, I'll definitely repurchase the chiapet stick. I typically use a powder bronzer over it too, but on more natural days it's perfect on its own.
And I agree with @katelynbby - why it's labeled only on the inside gets me every time too lol.


----------



## Prtylitlesyko (Feb 15, 2014)

[@]slinka[/@] So we're for definite calling it a chiapet stick for sure now? Lol


----------



## slinka (Feb 15, 2014)

@prtylitlesyko Oh definitely lol


----------



## Spazkatt (Feb 18, 2014)

So weren't they offering 2 or 3 samples with an initial purchase before? It's now down to one sample. Sent from my SCH-S968C using Tapatalk


----------



## Prtylitlesyko (Feb 19, 2014)

[@]Spazkatt[/@] I guess they figure since they lowered their prices they don't need to give out all those freebies?


----------



## lyndeestar (Feb 27, 2014)

I bought a couple of the life palettes and the highlighters when they were on sale. I think the palettes were worth the buy one get one, but the highlighters were to shimmery/glittery for my taste. I have heard good things about the lipsticks, but won't get them til there is another big sale. I find the regular prices way to high for this brand.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Mar 21, 2014)

I finished one eyebrow pencil D; the other one is used half way up already.. I would rather buy a brow powder box - lasts so much longer.


----------



## slinka (Mar 23, 2014)

I'm almost out of the contour side of my chiaroscuro stick. I do like it, for sure, but it sure didn't last long (compared to my powders and such, which I usually layer on top of it anyways). The highlight side is worn down, but not as much as the contour. I like it, but I found that it does NOT play well with certain products, like my foundation...causes it to sort of get clumpy/slide around, which is really not cute, strange and unique (in my experience) to this product. But it does ok with my bb cream, so that alright.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Mar 23, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I'm almost out of the contour side of my chiaroscuro stick. I do like it, for sure, but it sure didn't last long (compared to my powders and such, which I usually layer on top of it anyways). The highlight side is worn down, but not as much as the contour. I like it, but I found that it does NOT play well with certain products, like my foundation...causes it to sort of get clumpy/slide around, which is really not cute, strange and unique (in my experience) to this product. But it does ok with my bb cream, so that alright.

dude i totally forgot that i had a chiaroscuro stick too...  time to find it haha


----------



## Spazkatt (Mar 30, 2014)

I am a bit upset, I went to use my sunshine yellow waterliner and the whole thing fell out of the tube! I've just kept it in my little white rubbermaid drawer, so it's not like it was being tossed around in a makeup bag or purse :-/. Sent from my KFTT using Tapatalk


----------



## slinka (Mar 30, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Spazkatt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I am a bit upset, I went to use my sunshine yellow waterliner and the whole thing fell out of the tube! I've just kept it in my little white rubbermaid drawer, so it's not like it was being tossed around in a makeup bag or purse :-/.

Sent from my KFTT using Tapatalk
You aren't the first person I've read that very same complaint from! Maybe contact their customer service and see if a replacement can be sent? The worst thing they can say is "No." It's too darn expensive to be falling out of the tube!


----------



## Spazkatt (Mar 30, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *slinka* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  You aren't the first person I've read that very same complaint from! Maybe contact their customer service and see if a replacement can be sent? The worst thing they can say is "No." It's too darn expensive to be falling out of the tube!
Exactly! I just went to the EM website, and there is review upon review with the same issue.  I got it on sale during Black Friday, even so it's still too expensive for that to be happening so frequently.


----------



## zadidoll (Mar 30, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Spazkatt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif

I am a bit upset, I went to use my sunshine yellow waterliner and the whole thing fell out of the tube! I've just kept it in my little white rubbermaid drawer, so it's not like it was being tossed around in a makeup bag or purse :-/.

Sent from my KFTT using Tapatalk

I had a brand new Tarte eyeliner and that happened to it. It was a LE color part of a set, so annoyed that happened!


----------



## rbreit93 (Jun 3, 2014)

so its been awhile but i noticed/wondered if anyone has done a comparison yet of em cosmetic's chiaroscuro stick with nyx cosmetics's new wonder stick? same idea for half the price basically! http://www.nyxcosmetics.com/p-260-wonder-stick.aspx


----------

